# CRMW Cyclers Part 2



## kara76

[csv] Name,waiting to start,baseline,starting stimms, EC, ET,, 
Mrs thomas,starting tx in Januray
Pheobs,Starting tx in January 2011
Sundancer, Starting tx in January 2011
sugar,consultation on 10 Jan 11
Dizzywizzy, Startinf tx March 2011
[/csv]

PLEASE LET ME KARA76 KNOW OF ANY UPDATED DETAILS


----------



## sun dancer

just marking thanks kara


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry I've been AWOL but not well at the mo - just wanted to post quickly to say so sorry Lou to hear your sad news. I hope it makes you feel a tiny bit better that we are all thinking of you and your DH.

Sprinkles and Scouse, enjoy your big birthdays, hope you get spoiled. 

Hope everyone else is ok, will catch up better soon x


----------



## jk1

oooooh..... sundancer you beat me to it...i've always wanted to be the first!! lol

Sprinkles and Scouse....happy birthday to you both for this weekend!!

Mrs T - sorry to hear you are not feeling well at the moment...hope you get better soon xx

Is everyone enjoying the snow?

It was fine when i left Cardiff but not so good when i got to Barry....my car skidded...i was really scared!!

have a good weekend everyone,

Jo xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Well had a very eventful 40th birthday party. Took me 3hrs 20 min. To drive from Penarth to Caerphilly in the snow, covered in green face paint! Have to say I got s few stares!!!


----------



## Vixxx

Just marking   .

Good luck to everyone cycling or planning at CRMW!

Vixxx


----------



## beccibo

just wanted to let you all know that sadly we have lost our baby. Went for scan on thursday and no heartbeat there. 

Wishing you all the best and will try to keep up with you all but need some time out at the moment

Bec x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becci, so sorry - life is so cruel, take care of you and DH. Do whatever is right for you and know that we are all behind you and thinking of you. Big hugs xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Becci - thinking of you, love and hugs to you both, take care of yourselves xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Becci. So so sorry. 
Hugs to you and DH.


----------



## Daisy11

Becci so sorry to hear about your loss.   nothing I can say - just sending loads of love and hugs. xxxxxxx    

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## kara76

Becci i am so very sorry, big hugs and we are here for you

will catch up more later ladies


----------



## sun dancer

Becci im so so sorry for ur loss life can b so cruel sometimes thinking of u both take time and just look after each other x x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi everyone
just wanted to let you know I went for my first scan today
And ......
............ TWINS!!!!!

Still a bit in shock and amazed!
Have to go to Liverpool now for an operation, so keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Scouse

I popped on to thank you ladies for my birthday wishes and tell you what I got up to but with the recent bad news I'll save it for another time.
Bec just wanted to say how so, so soryy I am for you all!  Nothing I can say will ease your pain but big hugs may help a little


----------



## Scouse

Sprinkles1170 said:


> Hi everyone
> just wanted to let you know I went for my first scan today
> And ......
> ............ TWINS!!!!!
> 
> Still a bit in shock and amazed!
> Have to go to Liverpool now for an operation, so keeping everything crossed x


Double congratulations Sprinkles!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry prob missed the news but why do you have to go to liverpool? What op?
Safe journey and good luck X


----------



## jk1

Becci - thinking of you xxxx


----------



## lou7

Oh Becci I'm so sorry.  Thinking of you. 

And thanks to all of you for your lovely messages.  Me and DH have really appreciated it. 

Lou xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Thanks Scouse

I have had 2 big ops on my cervix, and don't have much left. Going to see a specialist in Liverpool about what we can do to support the pregnancy. Will need a stitch of some variety. May need an abdominal operation. Keeping everything crossed

Becci & Lou. Thinking of you x


----------



## Scouse

Best of luck X


----------



## kara76

becci and lou thiknking of you both. here is you need me

sprinkles well done you. its good they will do a stitch they are very effective. i have a short cervix and was monitored closely


----------



## beccibo

Thank you all for all your support.  We're taking it a day at a time. Sprinkles congratulations on your twins. I hope the open does the trick. X


----------



## marieclare

Becci I've just seen your news and I'm so so sorry. Its so cruel and unfair    

Sprinkles many congrats on your twins and good luck for your op.   


Is anyone cycling at the moment? if so masses of good luck xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all, I'm on the mend now so trying to catch up with everything.

Lou/Becci - good to hear from you both. Taking it a day at a time is all that can be expected of you right now. 
Sprinkles - great to have such amazing news, it helps to keep everyone positive. Good luck with your op - when are you off to Liverpool?
Scouse - glad your birthday went well, I'm dreading my 40th !
Ritz - hope you got to your follow up. How did it go ?
Marie - how are you feeling, hope you are enjoying without fretting too much
Hey Kara, hope your little angel is on the mend too
Hi to anyone else I've missed 

Mrs T x


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Mrs T it's just a number!  I feel fitter and happier than I did 10 years ago!  Well not exactly at this present moment.......... still trying to recover from tx and lose the weight!
Glad you're feeling better and hope you're christmas spirits are beginning to lift X


----------



## ritzi

I have had my follow up - and as a result will be bowing out of the thread.

As a ffer for almost 5 years i expect this to be a place for support, discussing our concerns over tx, and sharing together, and in all my time on FF i have never had any problems. 

Somebody on this thread has forwarded posts to CRMW - and as a result i feel my privacy has been completely violated and people have been talking about me behind my back. 

I am unable to continue posting on a thread where i now feel spied upon, and more importantly, where my adopted children's identity has now been revealed. I am appalled that I, and my beautiful boys, have been made vulnerable in this way. 

i wish you all well in your journeys. 

ritz


----------



## kara76

Ritz i am sorry to hear your bowing out, fertility friends is here to meet, share and support eachother through a hard journey.

can i remind everyone this is a public forum so anyone can read it without being a member!

sorry for the quickie but im having a mad few days


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ritz, sorry to hear you are leaving us, I PM'd you x

Kara, as usual you are right but we often forget that anyone can read our most private thoughts!


----------



## kara76

so hard being right all the time lol (if only), i often tell luke im always right yet he doesnt believe me

i only seem to get free time late at night now!


----------



## Daisy11

Good luck for the future Ritzi and whatever it holds - take care.  xxxxxxxxxxx

Love to everyone else. Hope your all doing well xx


----------



## jk1

Good luck ritzi...sorry to hear you feel you can no longer post on here....hope things work out for you xx

Hey Mrs T...hows you? hope you are well xx

Daisy....how are you?

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend...i'm excited as putting the tree up this weekend...will also be able to enjoy mince pies and baileys this christmas...missed them last year as was in the 2ww over christmas!!

I am such a child...sorry!!

Jo

                  x
                x x x
            x x x x x 
            x x x x x x
          x x x x x x x 
          x x x x x x x x
        x x x x x x x x x x
                xxx
                xxx
              xxxxxx
              xxxxxx
              xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

hello everyone

how are you all?

i know this time of year can be hard while your waiting for your dream so big hugs if your finding it hard, i always did


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi everyone

Sorry I have been absent for a few days. 
Hope you are all well.
Ritz. Sorry to hear you are leaving us. Wish you all the best for the future.

AFM. Very nauseous at the moment. Can't seem to find anything that doesn't turn my stomach, but oddly enough I really dont mind. There's something reasurring about the vomiting. Sort of makes the pregnancy more real.


----------



## Bloobird81

Wow. Congrats on the twins. Its so lovely to here good news. I'm due in for a Lap very close to crimbo but then hopefully starting my tx in jan. I don't post much here but am always keeping an eye on things. Good luck everyone and ill join u for tx chats in the new year  xxxx


----------



## tinytabbs

hi ladies  
well i had my planning meeting and i am officially starting treatment mid january (about 17th depending on af) i'l be doing the short protocol on 375iu of menopur. oh well HERE GOES NOTHING or something hopefully. only 5 weeks to go. sorry for the me,me ,me post as i havent read through everyones yet. but i really hope everything is working out. xx


----------



## CLAIRE1969

Hi  tinytabbs


How did your consultation go?Did you get to see Amanda or someone else.I'm starting ICSI in Jan so we could be cycling at the same time.Just want to get Xmas over with now so can get on with Rx

Best wishes and lots of luck to anyone else cycling

Claire


----------



## kara76

hiya all

sorry ive been awol had a mare of a week! i wont go into details as i will be typing for an hour lol

its been a little quiet lately here, where are you all lol

i know christmas can be a rough time when going through treatment or waiting for it so big hugs to you all and believe me alot of you will have a very different year next year so good luck to you all


----------



## marieclare

Hiya Kara hope you're ok, heard about your nightmare week sounds like you need a drink!

I think there is a little lull as I believe crmw have tried to schedule a break in treatments around this time. Hope everyone is ok and good luck to all those waiting to start


----------



## kara76

hiya marie how are you feeling?

oh yeah what an awful week i had last week so far this week is ok lol


----------



## tinytabbs

hi claire

didnt see Amanda, i saw Debbie. she is so lovely. she went through all the paperwork and did a quick scan. She did say because hubby's motility is a bit low they may want to do ICSI but we will see on the day. Im just waiting for the phone call from the drugs company ferring to get my drugs delivered. anyone know when this might be? are you doing the long or short protocol claire? Debbie showed me around... it looks fab! I was a bit scared when she showed me the theatre tho!! those stirups dont look very comfortable    sorry im rambling again  
They are taking a break  i believe Debbie told me it was starting from friday last week.  
hope everyone is feeling well and enjoying the build up to christmas...only 1 week 6 days to go!! xx


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Everyone!  

I must admit I read everyday but haven't been posting much. 

Kara - sorry you had such a rubbish week last week and hope this one is better.

Marie - hope everything is going well with you - where will you have your antenatal care?

Sprinkles - sorry you are feeling rough - but I know what you mean about it being reassuring!  I have very few symptoms and sometimes wonder if I am imagining those that I (think that I) do have!


AFM - I am 8w2d and still very nervous about something going wrong.  I had a scan last week and both embies were still hanging on in there - despite some bleeding - and I have my last scan booked for this Friday, so I am     ing everything stays ok. After that I am booked into the Heath for antenatal appointment between Christmas and New Year.  I think CRMW are holding clinics this week but maybe not doing procedures in the run up to the break.

Tinytabbs, Claire1969, JK1, Mrs Thomas and Bloobird81 good luck for your planning and tx.

Fingers crossed for anyone I've missed too.

Vixxx


----------



## kara76

vixx did you say BOTH? well done you

tiny try not to worry you wont remember much about ec. debbie is a total star and helped me alot when she was at ivf wales, really caring lady

hows everyone else?


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Everyone

good luck to everyone starting treatment in January. Fingers crossed for you all

vixxx. TWINS!!! Well done you. I hadn't read the twins part before!
Marie clare. How are you doing?

AFM. Have seen midwife at llandough. Referred to Royal Glam. My chosen place!  Have scan there on Dec 23rd
Had scan at CRMW yesterday. Very interesting!!!!! The appearance if a third sac!! Though appears empty (blighted). Suggests that one of my embryos split to twins, leaving triplets, but that along the way I have lost one of them. Now the mystery is, am I left with identical or non identical twins?? 

I have an appointment in Liverpool on Jan 6th to see about a stitch of some kind (probably abdominal) to give support to my non existent cervix!  Happy days!

In all honesty, Have to say I am really enjoying pregnancy at the moment. Even though it may outwardly look complicated, taking it all in my stride and enjoying the moment!!

Off on holidays tomorrow!!!!
Sorry for the long "me" post!!


----------



## marieclare

Wow sprinkles three sacs that's amazing!! Good luck in liverpool and hope its not too traumatic having the stitch put in. 

Vixx really glad to hear everything is looking ok for you. I'm ok thanks guys, just keeping fingers and toes crossed. Have my last scan at cmrw tomorrow and then nuchal etc next week. Vixx I've been booked into the Royal Preston hospital.

Tinytabbs Ferring are really good and you should hear within a few days of the prescription being sent off. Don't worry about the stirrups etc you won't remember any of that! Best of luck to you and Claire, Bloobird and anyone else starting soon x x x


----------



## kara76

sprinkles wow thats interesting, glad your enjoying it and i hope your stitch goes well

marie enjoy your scan tomorrow

can i just gently remind you ladies of this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248080.0 for all you pg related chat , when your ready to jump over please do


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all.

So relieved to be home from work, its snowing crazy now !

Congratulations on the twins girls, I love Buy One, Get One Free's too, lol. Hope all you pregnant ladies are taking it easy in this awful weather.

Afm, AF arrived on time this month but that's not to say it will next month. Ordered my drugs ready, just waiting for the next AF now. Cant wait to start again in the New Year

Mrs T x


----------



## LittleMissM

Anyone due to start or will be starting tx soon/next year and will be on Gonal F and/or Cetrotide but not purchased meds yet?
If so please PM me as I am aware of a place that you can purchase these for a fraction of the cost.

Good luck
Sue


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hope everyone has had a good Christmas.

I know that I haven't posted in a long time but needed a complete break from tx but now time is ticking and my planning apt is now only 2wks away. Think I need to get my tx head back on. Waiting for my lap, which should be end march then hopefull will start jabbing on the next af. It's all feeling unreal now. 

Looking forward to meeting some new cycle buddies. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Diddy16

Hi ladies! 
Can I join your thread please? I've got my planning appointment at CRMW on 6th January having had my first failed IVF at IVF Wales.
Bit nervous and not sure what can be done differently, if anything 2nd time round. I was on 450 Menopur first time and produced 2 follicles and 2 eggs which fertilised, although 1 abnormally and had 1 grade 1 2 day embryo transferred. AF arrived on day 12 properly. My AMH was 'undetectable' but FSH is 4.0. JE wasn't very encouraging but I'm not ready to give up on my own eggs yet due to getting so far against the odds. I'm hoping they can work miracles for me!  
xxxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi everyone. Hope you had a great Christmas. 
Good luck to everyone cycling in January. 

Mrs T. Glad AF arrived!

Didy. Welcome. Hopefully you will love the clinic. Everyone is fab. 
It's a really difficult choice to make about donor eggs. You need to think how many cycles you can afford both financially and emotionally. Unfortunately with an AMH less than 1, your odds are very slim.
Not trying to make you feel negative, just realistic. If you opt for donor eggs, you rate of success becomes that of the age of the egg donor.
Good luck with whatever you decide. Just listen to Amanda in the clinic. She gives sound advice x


----------



## sun dancer

Hi everyone hope u hav all had a lovely xmas and enjoyed urselves this thread has gone a little quiet hope everyone is ok 
afm im on count down as long as af turns up on time i should b starting bowt the 12th of jan now got all my drugs so just waiting but it cant go quick enough anyway im off bk out 2 work now so just hope everyone is ok


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

Diddy good luck with your apt. Mine is not long after yours. I must admit I am getting nervous now. It seems like so long ago we were having tx ( almost a year ago) and now we are starting again. I am looking forward to tx at crmw though. 

Sundancer good luck with tx, it can be such a long hard journey. 

Must admit the thought of doing it again scares me so much. It has been so good to forget about tx and enjoy life that it seems like I am starting the journey afresh. 

Xxx


----------



## tinytabbs

hi all,
hope all is going well with everyone and we get lots of BFP in 2011. 

got my drugs being delivered on 7th of jan ready to start on 17th ish. Im so pleased there is lots of success on the board. it really is gearing up my PMA. anyone else starting treatment (short protocol) around the same time as me? I seriously need a buddy  . the waiting is killing me! 

I will be popping on to ask questions no doubt. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Happy New Year everyone. Here's hoping we have more to celebrate in 2011. I think AF is here tonight so will be calling the clinic for baseline scan 2moro - that's a good start to the year! 

Tiny, I'll be a little ahead of you but will be happy to keep you company. And all the girls are fab at giving advice so you never feel like you're on your own

Enjoy your celebrations x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Happy New Year everyone. 
Let's hope that 2011 brings us all the baby/babies we deserve x


----------



## tinytabbs

yay thanks mrs thomas. are you doing the short protocol too? i cant wait to get started. good luck with your baseline. hope everything goes well. i have to ring with my next af which i think will be in about 16 days. hopefully by next christmas and new year we will both have our babies  . well i did wish on the turkey wishbone so it better work   lol x


----------



## kara76

happy new year ladies

i hope everyones dream comes true in 2011


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Only a quick post as I'm on my mobile and have three of my nieces here for a sleepover tonite, what was I thinking lol!

Had my baseline today - started Supercur and starting stimms 2moro. So glad to have started, seems like forever since the last attempt. Yes Tiny, SP for me on max menopur 450. Will be doing gestone this time, and steroids too for good measure. Fingers crossed 2011 will be our year. Will keep you all posted.

Mrs T 
x


----------



## Daisy11

Hi everyone - I havent been on for a while. Hope everyone is doing ok!!

Just wanted to wish you all a happy new year and good luck to all those going through TX this year - hopefully I'll be joining you!   

Love and luck to everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Diddy16

Happy New Year to everyone! Hope this year brings us all we dream of and 2011 is better than 2010-glad to see the back of it to be honest.
Only 3 days til our appointment and getting a bit nervous as not sure what will be said. 
Have all our blood tests and DP's SA to take with us but still waiting for the notes which I paid to get.
Tinytabbs-My AF is due on 17th so, if we decide to have tx this month and not wait, we could be tx buddies! I'm pretty certain I'll be on SP again with the same drugs.
I'm still having serious night sweats even though tx ended 23rd Nov! FSH came back at 4.0 and TSH is now 0.95 (I've an underactive thyroid) so I don't understand what's happening. I'm hoping the new clinic can shed some light on it-JE couldn't and wasn't particularly helpful.
xxxx


----------



## jk1

Happy New Year All!!

Diddy...i'm with you on that one....i'm glad to see the back of 2010 too and hoping that 2011 brings us all some good news...good luck for your appt...i found mine really useful at CRMW and can't wait to start again, they shed some light on a couple of things for me so was worth every penny!!

Hi everyone....hope you are all ok...back to work tmrw  poo!!!

Take care
Jo xxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Happy new year and fingers crossed for lots of bumps and babies in 2011. 

Diddy good luck for your apt on Thursday. I am sure it will be great

Mrs t great that you have started tx, hope the jabs are going ok

Jk march/april time will come round quickly. If you need a cycle buddy I am hoping to start tx in April. Having a lap end of march so hoping to start tx on the next af

Good luck to all xxx


----------



## kara76

hey ladies good to see this thread getting busy again

i read all the time on my phone


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks jk1 & sugar-fairy! I really hope I get some answers. Not sure they will do anything different next time though. My last consultant said there would be no point in changing anything as I wouldn't respond any better. Let's hope they're miracle-workers!
xxxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Don't worry Diddy. They are miracle workers! Have great faith in them x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Diddy - it can be so hard when you dont respond as well as you need too. We abandoned our 1st tx as i did respond. Only had 3 eggs on 2nd and 5 eggs on 3rd. Having lap to remove tubes and adhesions soon so hopefully will respond better next time. Not sure what else they can do for me but hopefully they will have something up their sleeves. They did suggest viagra to increase the blood flow to my ovaries to hopefully increase the number of eggs. I also thought about DHEA - have you thought about that?

Sprinkles - how are you doing? hope you are ok.

Kara - hope you and tyler are doing ok   

Mrs T - hows the jabs?when is your scan, I had steroids and AH last time. Also had clexane to boot   

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Diddy16

I did think about DHEA but they say you need to take it for at least 3 months before tx starts. I wouldn't have enough time. Wow-that's a poor response? I only had 2 eggs. I'm scared I'll expect to get as far next time and so scared of how I'll feel if I don't.
xxxx


----------



## kara76

diddy hun, remember hun it really does only take one egg. i had an abandoned cycle as i had all of 1 follicle, this was very much a shock as i had always responded ok before hand, next cycle i did get 6 eggs yet only 2 embryo and one of those is playing on my living room floor as there certainly is hope and i wouldnt want anyone but lyndon looking after my embryos

sugar hiya hun we are very well thank you for asking. hope you get an op date soon

hiya everyone else


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi girls,

Diddy - they are fab at the clinic, I completely trust them to make the right recommendations for us. I was going to say the same as Kara (the expert!) each cycle can be different so try not to worry. We considered DHEA but like you didn't want to wait. Good luck with it and let us know how it goes.

Afm 2nd day of stimms, so far so good. Going in for a scan next week so hoping it all goes as well as last time.

I'm sure I've asked about this before but can you remind me what clexane is for and when do you take it?

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

not sure what the protocol is at CRWM regarding clexane but most of the time it is taken from the evening of egg collecting. clexane is used to stop the blood clotting. bet its great to be stimming mrs t


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Kara. Yes, it's great to be stimming again, nothing worse than waiting. 

Do you think that it is worth me considering asking about whether I should take clexane? I'll try anything, well almost anything, lol


----------



## kara76

mrs t have a chat with amanda and see what she says,  i used it after alot of failed cycles plus i have a family history of clots and proven immune troubles.  i usedclexane 3 times all in all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ok thanks Kara


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks Kara & Mrs T. I really hope they can work their magic on me! One of my worries is the fact that every cycle is different-I responded against the odds last time-what happens if I don't respond at all next cycle?! Thinking my underactive thyroid may have something to do with failure as it can affect implantation and I'm not sure whether I should take Gestone injections and Clexane next time.
We'll see what they say tomorrow. Am nervous but looking forward to it too.
xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for 2moro, I'm hoping I do as well as the last cycle so I completely understand your concerns. I have underactive thyroid too - what dose thyroxine are you on  - I'm on 125mcg

I will be taking gestone this time and also going to try steroids and aspirin along with oestrogen to help the lining. I haven't asked about clexane though.

Keep positive, remember it only takes one. I hope it goes well for you x


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks Mrs T-Wow-we could be sisters! I'm on 125mcg too!  
Had my levels checked and TSH was 0.95 end of Dec. I thought tx could raise levels not lower them so I'm a bit confused as it's never been that low. Bit worried about it droping further and becoming overactive. 
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I could do with an extra sister, lol. Don't know what my level was so can't help you there. Can't wait to hear how it goes for you, what time is your appt and is DH going with you?


----------



## Diddy16

Well I'm your man! (woman obviously but that's not the saying! )
Our appointment is at 4.30 and, yes, DP is going with me. He's been fab all along and is the one saying we should give my eggs one more go! We've chatted on & off about DE and wil probably explore this route if the next cycle fails as my AMH is not going to get any better and I'm not gettinmg any younger.
Will let you know how it goes.
xxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Good luck tomorrow Diddy I am sure you will love it there.  

Got fingers crossed that you get lots of good advice

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## sun dancer

Good luck for moro Diddy hope everything goes really well for u 
How is everyone else hope u all doing ok 
Hia sugar how u doing bet u cant wait 2 hav ur op 2 start tx again hav u had any dates yet ??


----------



## marieclare

Diddy good luck for appointment xx

Best wishes to everyone cycling


----------



## tinytabbs

hi all, hope everyone is well today.

diddy - How did it go today? hope it all went well. I havent been on here in a little while but it is a lot busier s will have to pop on a bit more. it would be great if we were cycling at the same time! I would love someone to chat to who is at the same stage as me. My drugs will be here tomorrow! eeeek its all becoming real. 

sorry im not quite up to speed with everyone else but i will be on here a lot more so i will hopefully try to become more supportive as i find out about everyone.  

speak soon xx


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks everyone for your good luck wishes. Appointment went well.
No great surprises or revelations though unfortunately. I'll be doing exactly the same next cycle. Menopur 450 & Supercur. Maybe Prednisolone twice a day instead of once but we need to see what my autoimmune tests show.
Mrs T-I will also be taking Oestrogen.
Wow-what a different atmosphere to IVF Wales. Lovely and relaxed. Amanda was lovely too and, although realistic and without giving false hope, more encouraging than JE. DP liked the biscuits too!   It did freak me out a bit though as I trained at Royal Glam Hospital and had not been there for 4 & half years. I lived in the accommodation and was very unhappy there as I felt so isolated. Still-CRMW was lovely.
Tinytabbs-it would be great if we were cycle buddies but I don't think we will be now. I have a feeling AF will arrive a week early as ovulated at 8 days so that would be next week. Although we could start then DP and I haven't decided. 
We booked a week off at the end of Jan as we normally go skiing that week but I had surgery last year following a ski accident so we decided to take it off anyway and go to Cornwall. If we do tx this cycle EC would be during that week so we wouldn't be able to go anywhere, if we did it next cycle we could have some time away before we start. But we could also cancel our AL and re-book it for Feb. If AF isn't early then I would be stimming that week!    
Sorry-I'm waffling, but putting my thoughts down might help!    

Hope everyone is having a relaxing evening.
xxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, good to see you all again. Had a good Christmas and ready to start the rollercoaster again. If we decide to start our Frozen Embryo Transfer this month, I will start DRing 12 Feb, but have a rugby trip booked for 22nd to 26th Feb which would involve lots of alcohol. Does anyone know if you are able to drink whilst DRing? If not, then we won't be able to start until end of March!?


----------



## CLAIRE1969

Hi All,


Diddy16 glad appointment went well.Do agree with you atmosphere is totally different to IVF Wales,much more relaxed and friendly.Amanda is delightful and whilst being realistic we have found her  encouraging  in whatever decisions we eventually made.Good luck to all of you out there .Praying for lots of BFP's

Claire1969


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Diddy, glad appt went well. It's good that you feel more positive and yep, the clinic is fab. Did you ask about clexane too?

Hi Dizzy, good you will be starting again soon. I don't know the official advice, I'm sure someone will tell you soon but I personally wouldn't.

Hi to everyone else 

Mrs T x


----------



## tinytabbs

hi all

glad your appointment went well diddy. good luck if you start tx earlier or later. I will be on the same drugs as you minus 75iu of menopur. Il be checking in to ask questions lol. my drugs are arriving today!! Im a little bit nervous to see it all and have made a space in the fridge for anything that needs to go in there.  

i think i ovulated early too, so i think i will be starting about 15th - 16th ish. 

my hubby loves the clinic too. especially the hot chocolate! when we went they had chocs on the table! they didnt after we left tho   hubby ate them all!!  

hope everyone else is well   xx


----------



## sun dancer

Hi all 
diddy glad the appontment went well for and i agree 2 the clinic is fab 
tinytabbs i should b starting around the 12th if af turns up on time so u wont b far behind me or if af turns up late we may very well b starting 2gether i am also on 450 menopur and supercur sp 
Mrs T how is the jabbing going hope all is well 
hope everyone else is doing good x


----------



## Diddy16

Woo! If I decide to start this cycle I'll be starting 10th-11th! We'll all be cycle buddies! We should meet up!
Mrs T-didn't ask about Clexane but Amanda said they normally checked clotting factors after a few miscarriages.
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

It's good to have cycle buddies but not sure about meeting up, I'm a bit shy, lol ! We've only told my sister that we had/are having treatment so I'm always petrified that I'll bump into someone I know! Especially don't want my work to find out. 

I'm doing fine thanks sundancer, 5 days of stimms down and feel much more relaxed this time around which can only be a good thing. 

Diddy, that makes sense about the clexane.

Mrs T x


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T glad things r going gd and that u feel more relaxed this time around 
im dreading starting nxt wk just keep thinking that its going 2 b the same as last time respond really crap and end up canceling tx 
but i hav 2 try and keep thinking positive that this time is going 2 b alot different never done tx in jan so lets hope 
hope everyone else on here is ok and enjoying the wkend x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

diddy wow you could be starting tomorrow, bet you are excited about starting now.

Mrs T wow almost a week into stims, time is flying. You will be having your scan soon.

Sun Dancer - I know how hard it is when you dont respond as well as you want. It makes the next tx even harder and much more worrysome. Do you know why you dont respond very well, could they give you someting  extra to help. I know they talked about viagra for me as my ovaries have a restricted blood flow. I am sure that at the clinic they know what they are doing and will have looked at every option for your cycle. Not that it makes worrying less difficult.   

Well I have my apt tomorrow and rather nervous about it. Not sure why thought, DH has the day off so it will be great to have him there the whole time. Even though I wont be starting till April it is still scary getting prepared for it again.

  to all


----------



## Diddy16

Mrs T-I understand about not wanting to meet up but that's ok-we can just be cycle buddies! I know what you mean about not telling people. We've not told our families but quite a few friends now know. I really didn't want my boss to know but because I work shifts it was looking as though it would be complicated so I told one of the deputies (I'm a nurse). The boss was away but when she got back she apparantly 'guessed'-what a load of rubbish! Obviously I was annoyed as she has a big mouth and is supportive one min, not the next. I don't trust any of them but they know now and my trust has a specific policy for IVF with 5 days off sick not counted following ET so I guess it worked in my favour last time. I actually thought I'd go back in the 2nd week before OTD but when spotting started I became an emotional wreck and was off sick the rest of the week. I've had lots of problems with my hips since my knee op in April so can't work long days or nights so work 8 hour days. My boss has re-referred me to the Occ Health dr with a view to redeployement!!!! She says it's all because she's thinking of me, of course, and my health but she also knows I'm going to do another cycle and did say before if I did get pregnant I'd probably be very 'precious' and have time off every time I was worried! DP and I are sure she wants rid of me in case! I hate my ward anyway, so hopefully a less stressful, physical job will come up!
Sorry for waffling on!!!!
Have second stinking cold in less than 2 weeks now so not sure whether I should start this cycle or wait til Feb. What do you think?
xxxxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Hia all hope u all doing well 
Sugar gd luck for app moro u will love it down there and its so nice that dh has the day off 2 go wiv u 
i have a low amh think last time i had it done was 3.5 but my 2nd and 3rd cycle i had 7 eggs so not really sure y last time i only had 1 follie think it was just one of those times when it wasnt ment 2 b but it just makes me think that i will b the same this time but really really hoping that im wrong


----------



## Diddy16

Sun dancer-I know what you mean. I had 2 follies with 2 eggs and got as far as 2ww but my AMH is 'undetectable' so I'm afraid I won't respond at all next time as I got so far against the odds last time. Like they say every month is different so I may have no follies next time  ^idiot. I'm trying to keep   ! I'm sure you'll be fine hun! Good luck for starting.  

Sugar fairy-good luck for appointment tomorrow-let us know how it goes! I'm waiting for AF to arrive. Don't think it'll be here tomorrow as no signs yet. Have such a horrible cold I'm not sure if I should start this cycle or wait til Feb.   to you too!

Lots of      to everyone!
xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Well af hav turned up this evening so here we go again got 2 ring clinic in the morning 2 book baseline prob b on tuesday x
diddy im wiv u on that 1 every month is so so different so lets hope this time is different for us all x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Sugar - good luck for tomorrow, looking forward to hearing how you get on

Diddy - sounds like moving wards would be the best thing then. As for the cold, only you can decide whether to wait another month. Personally when I'm on tx I won't take anything at all but I'd carry on because I find the waiting the hardest bit. Oh and I'm hard as nails, lol !

Sundancer - Woohoo AF arrived, good luck for baseline. The experts (aka Kara lol - hi Hun, I know you're reading even when you're not posting) would say that every cycle is different and remember it only takes one. We were advised to have a couple of months wait to get a different crop of eggs.

Afm, stimms going fine. Getting bit nervous about first scan just because you don't know what's going on in there! Hope this time will be our turn, throwing everything at it.

Mrs T x


----------



## Diddy16

Let's hope so sun dancer! Good luck with the baseline and starting! 

Mrs T-thanks hun but I wasn't thinking about the taking of meds for the cold-I don't take anything apart from lemon & honey sometimes. I was thinking more about whether it was ok to start injections etc with a stinking cold or whether I should wait til I'm feeling 100%. AF not arrived yet and DP says I should wait til it does then ask clinic's advice-he's always the voice of reason!   I know what you mean about wanting to get started though. I don't want to ruin my last chance though with my OE if there is a risk with a cold. Sorry-I do waffle on don't I?! When's your first scan?
xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hiya Ladies,

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while.

Becci --    so very sorry for your sad loss.   

I have missed so much and there are lots of new people on here, which is fab to see.
I am due to start IUI this cycle, AF is due on Jan18th so for the first time ever I am looking forward to it!  Very nervous though.  Been to see Amanda and she has gone through all the injections with me.  She is so lovely and told me that lots of chocolate is good for me and even a glass or two of wine!

Hope everyone is staying positive.  Going to read back a bit, I have missed about a 100 pages.  Has anyone had IUI at CRMW yet?
lots of love
Pheobs x


----------



## sun dancer

Hi all well got my baseline scan moro 12.30 so i should b doing my 1st injection moro nite 
hope everyone is ok x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

Sundancer - good luck with your scan today and fingers crossed you get to start jabbing 

Pheobs -    that af turns up on time for you. Amanda is lovely isnt she. I know that it is scary when you have had time off and need to get back to tx again. I have had a year off and have just had a planning apt and was so nervous. I am sure that you will soon get back into the swing of it.

Mrs T how are the jabs going? when do you have your scans?

Diddy - ring the clinic if you are unsure but i dont think that a cold will do too much harm. I know it affects sperm a little as do antibiotic but i think your eggies should be fine.

Well I had my planning apt, loads of forms to fill in (had forgotten how many there were) and had a great chat with Debbie and Amanda and I am set to go as soon as I have had my lap. They said to ring when I know when I have my dates and they will fax my prescription off to ferring and then I can start when I feel ready. I hope that af comes a few weeks after and then can start sooner rather than later. Excited and nervous but cannot wait to start again. Roll on March


----------



## pheobs1

Morning!
Sundancer - hope your scan was good and that you start your injections tonight!  Fancy looking forward to injections, how mad are we!

Sugar - Thanks, so glad that your planning appointment went well.  They are so lovely.  Amanda makes you feel so at ease!

AFM - just waiting on AF, praying that she turns up early for a change!  Trying to get things in work sorted as want to take the 2ww off.  I know it's not essential, but for our first go I want to give total relaxation a try!

Hugs to everyone - Pheobs xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi girls,

Diddy - I too don't think a cold would affect your eggs but DH is right, check with Amanda if you're not sure

Sundancer - hope your scan went well

Sugar - not long to wait

Phoebs - welcome back, hope AF comes soon

Afm - first scan went fine. 14 follies in total although some too small, going back for another scan on Thurs. So relieved to get a response. Keeping everything crossed

Mrs T x


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T fab number of follies well done 
sugar glad ur app went well and u can start asap after ur op 
phoebs hope af turns up soon for u 
well had my scan start injections 2nite my lining was nice and thin so here we go got a scan nxt tuesday 2 c how things r going 
hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs T good numbers of follies, fingers crossed they keep growing. 

Sundancer happy jabbing tonight

Hope everyone else is doing ok tonight xx


----------



## kara76

Sugar so glad your appointment went well, any news on your lap

Mrs t great news huni, wow what a good response

Diddy I'm sure a cold wouldn't matter but always best to check if your at all concerned. Antibotics aren't a problem either, I've had antibotics while cycling and also at ec twice due to previous infection

Sundancer good luck 

Hiya everyone, will try catch up fully on laptop later. I was at crmw earlier today


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi Kara how was your visit to crmw? It's great there isn't it. No real news on a lap date yet but told an expected date will be end of march(ish). Hoping it won't be much later than that.  I have been in touch with someone who deals with waiting lists and my mum said we are related. Hopefully she will keep me informed as to what is going on more regularly.


----------



## pheobs1

Morning!

Mrs T excellent news, glad things are going well
Sun dancer - how did the injections go?  It's great that you have started!
Sugar - you keep chasing, they manage to forget us so easily!  I had my lap privatley with my health insurance.  Was referred in April last year, so got it done in April, so lucky my insurance covered it!  Got a letter from the nhs in December for a pre op assessment, I wouldn't say so much except the surgeon who did it privatley is the same one as on the NHS, so his team should know I had it done already!
Hey Kara and everyone else, hope you are all doing ok
xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Afternoon all

Grotty day today, I hate the rain. Its so depressing.

Pheobs - I keep calling uhw about the waiting list but not sure how far I am getting    its like I am going round and round in circles. I have the number of someone who is supposed to be very helpful so I am just    that I manage to get seen sooner rather than later. I know that Mr Griffiths team has not yet reviewed my case yet but I am hoping that I dont get palmed off to one of the other on the team. I am a rather complicated case so need expert hands.

I dont mind waiting till end of March for the lap as I have a huge assignment due in at that time. It would be good to get that sorted first and then I can recover in peace.

Very excited to get started though


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Sugar I agree with u and would want mr g and would certainly wait a little longer for him, he's the best

Sorry I haven't been posting much but I do have my eye on you all and I sending you all loads of luck. Any advice needed just yell


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all, quick post from me cos I'm knackered! Second scan went well too, EC Saturday so fingers crossed. 

Will catch up better tomorrow

Mrs T x


----------



## sugar-fairy

I am going to contact uhw tomorrow so hopefully will have some date to work with. 

Good luck for et on sat, so exciting for you. You will have to let me know what et is like at crmw as I am really scared about having et and ec as last time it wad horrendously painful. I screamed at Janet evans to stop last time - no wonder it didn't  work :-(

Xx


----------



## Diddy16

Woo! Well done Mrs T. That's great news!
xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all 
Mrs T glad all went well wiv the second scan gd luck for ec on sat x
sugar i bet u cant wait 2 get started again and im the same as u last ec i had was terrible very painful tears running down my face so i told Amanda this and she said they will make sure i hav plenty of sedation 
how is everyone else hope u all doing ok x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Good luck for Saturday Mrs T. Thinking of you x


----------



## kara76

Big good luck to mrs t for tomorrow

Girls I've had 4 ec and each one was different, always best to mention to your consultant if your very nervous


----------



## Diddy16

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs T!!!


----------



## sun dancer

good luck for moro Mrs T hope all goes really well for u x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good luck for EC tomorrow, hope things go well and you have lots of eggies to fertilise xx


----------



## Daisy11

Good luck for today Mrs T!!!!    

Hi to everyone else - hope your all good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Hope all went well mrs t

How is everyone else

Marie how are you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick me post off my phone and I'll post more 2moro. We got 6 eggs which we're pleased about although we were hoping for more. Still we are thankful and hope we get good fertilisation news tomorrow x


----------



## kara76

Yay mrs t , 6 is a great number and is my lucky number where eggs are concerned so I pass my luck to you now


----------



## Diddy16

That's a great number of eggs Mrs T! Well done you & will be    for lots of    in the lab tonight! Let's turn up Barry White!!!  
xxxx


----------



## Scouse

Only popped on to see how Mrs T got on! Well done you 6 perfectly fertilised embies (PMA) that will produce at least 6 babies!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Good luck to all ladies cycling X


----------



## sun dancer

Well done Mrs T 6 is a gd number gd luck for the 4nd call moro x x x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Congrats mrs t, 6 is a good number.  I had that on my last go. Got fingers crossed that your eggies are feeling the lurve tonight xxx


----------



## Diddy16

Hope it's good news for you today Mrs T!  

Sundancer-how you doing love? Can't remember but are you inyour first week of stimming? Hope it's going well for you!  

AFM-AF not arrived yet but we've decided to wait until Feb now til we start tx again. Whatever it is I've got-will get results back tomorrow from swab & MSU-I need it to clear up first before I can tolerate an internal scan. It's something from the last tx as I've not been right since. That makes me a bit worried about going through it again. Still-needs must and, hopefully this blasted cold will be gone by then too! I had my Occ Health appointment too and will be waiting for redeployement-let's hope I get a less physical/stressful job.

Sending    and    to everyone!
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Another quick post from me cos I'm feeling rubbish. I'll get my laptop out and post properly later.

Only 3 of the 6 fertilised. Bit disappointed after 100% fert last time. Trying to be grateful for the three though, Lyndon suggested Assisted Hatching, prob having transfer Tues if they grow well 

Thanks for all your messages, so great knowing you are all wishing us the best

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

About time you posted.3 is great news huni, I understand u are a little disappointed. I too have 100 percent fertilised once and never below 80 precent until last cycle where we got 2 out of 6! The rest is history as tyler is one of those 2. I feel very postive for you. Keep smiling hun.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aw thanks Kara, I was just saying to DH that we should stay positive because our cycle is similar to yours where you got your little miracle. We are thankful for the three and hope that the AH might be the difference. Just praying we get to ET now x


----------



## kara76

you know you can make blastocyst so this will tell lyndon so much and the ah could be just what is needed. I too have ah. Have you done a gestone jab yet? How was it


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Debbie did my first gestone before we left so she could show DH, not sure if he'll be brave enough to try. If not I will give it a go. Amanda said nobody can do their own and both me & Debbie said Kara has and we've seen the video ! Amanda was well impressed with you, lol


----------



## kara76

Pmsl, yeah its pretty easy to do yourself after u have done the first one. Do it laying down with knee bent hun as that way its impossible to tense ur butt check. Any tips needed just shout. Remember to pop amp in ur bra for 20mins beforehand as this makes it a lot easier to inject. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Will let you know hun, think DH wants to do it cos he feels like he'd be helping but he is a scaredy cat when it comes to needles so we'll see. Good tip on the bra!


----------



## kara76

Get him to watch my video. Bless him, luke couldn't even watch

You go rest hun and think lots of postive things and have some chocolate lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yep, plenty of PMA and chocolate sound good, am still in bed with DH looking after me


----------



## kara76

Wow he is a good un. No point getting up weather is rubbish


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T 3 is gd hope u r resting up now take care x
Kara u r full of gd advise for us all we r so lucky 2 have u 
afm got my 1st scan on tuesday so really hope that there r some nice follies there i hav a little uncomfy feeling in my right side the last time i had this going through tx i had 6 follies there so im praying that its a gd sign that there r sum there 
hope everyone else is doing ok x x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

Mrs t great that you have 3 embies, hope they have been dividing nicely ready for Tuesday. When my dh did my gestone (mum usually does them) they both punch/squeeze the area between thumb and first finger and then you don't feel the needle. The squeezin hurts a little but makes the muscle tingle so you don't feel the jab. I don't mind having the jab but don't think I could do it myself. 

Sundancer good luck with your first scan. Hope those eggies are growing big for you

Kara hope you and Tyler had a good weekend

Hope everyone is doing ok today xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Morning Everybody,

how is everyone doing?
Sugar - any news?  Keep chasing.
Mrs T - well done on your fabulous 3.  Fingers crossed for transfer tomorrow
Sundancer - how are the injections going, really hope tomorrow goes ok for you.  If my AF is on time, I may see you there!

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Just playing the waiting game now for AF to turn up so that we can start our first treatment!
xxx


----------



## Diddy16

Yay Mrs T-3 is a good number hun. Don't be disappointed! Good luck for ET tomorrow!

Sundancer-good luck for the scan tomorrow! Let's    there are lots of juicy follies in there!

Pheobs-Hope AF shows up soon so you can get started!

After deciding not to cycle until February cos of problems I've been having AF hasn't arrived yet so   now! I thought it would be here early and wasn't ready as problems hadn't cleared up. Now they're clearing and I'm feeling better so not sure I can wait until Feb!  

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey all, feeling more like myself today thankfully

Sundancer - Good luck for scan tomorrow. What time are you in
Diddy - Well maybe its a good thing that AF is late, I couldn't wait to start but its got to be whatever is best for you 
Phoebs - Hope AF arrives soon for you
Sugar - How are you ? Any news on your LAP date ?
Thanks to everyone else for all your good wishes

Well, EC went well. Debs gave me an interesting fact, I was their first EC ever and now I'm the first EC of the New Year - I hope that brings me luck. I was awake through EC (I think, lol) which Amanda did, although they couldn't reach two of the follies because they were too close to an artery or something ! I also met the new nurse but I cant remember her name. They had to pierce the wall 4 times so I'm on antibiotics for good measure. DH did my gestone yesterday bless him. He is scared of needles so it took a lot of courage and I felt a bit funny afterwards - I just think he made me super nervous!

We were both disappointed with 6 eggs and 3 fertilised but we are feeling a lot more optimistic today. Got the call this morning to confirm that all three are growing, 1 slightly behind. So ET is confirmed for tomorrow where hopefully we will have 2 put back. Woo hoo! So relieved to get this far.

Mrs T x


----------



## pheobs1

Wonderful news Mrs T.  Fingers crossed for ET tomorrow    
AFM still no sign of that    AF.  So won't be doing anything until tomorrow!


----------



## kara76

Pheobes hope af shows soon, waiting games use to annoy me

Sugar not sure how clinic tell u to do gestone but I never pinch, I spread the skin as this reduces the nerve endings and reduces feeling. are u still nagging uhw about ur op

Mrs t ummm sounds like spooky fate hun, first ever ec now first ec on the year! I'm feeling very postive for u

Diddy waiting is hard and if ur tempted to try again asap maybe they could fit u in, if not enjoy the lead up to tx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Good luck for tomorrow mrs t, how exciting to be the first ec of the year. A very good sign. 

Kara my mum was a nurse and she always pinched the skin first but not during the jab. It's just the way she has done them and I must admit that I prefer it when she does it that way. I get super nervy when I have to have the jab and it makes me think of other thing other than being jabbed with a gigantic needle lol. I would never be able to do it myself. I an far too much if a scaredy cat. 

No news yet on my lap yet. But I don't mind waiting till march have huge assignment due then so the timing would be good. I could have tx over Easter which would mean I would have a little time to rest. It would also be exactly one year since last tx. 

Phoebs I have my fingers crossed the witch turns up soon xx


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all 
hope everyone is ok 
Mrs T sounds like ur embies r growing nicely gd luck for moro x 
pheobs hope af turns up soon for u i hate waiting it never turns up when u want it 2 only ever turns up on time when ur hoping it dont 
diddy gd luck wiv what ever u decide 2 do bet u just want 2 get started as ur feeling better i know i wod x
sugar how u doing not much longer now 
afm well im like a tool my scan was 2day not moro gd job dh txt me this morning as his boss said that he was having time off 2day i had 2 4n the clinic 2 check as i was in work lol so i managed 2 get my calls covered and made it on time  
i got 3 gd size follies and 2 smaller ones im bk on thursday for another scan as long as they r all still there ec is booked for monday 
i am a little pleased as i have only done 6 injections and this time on my  last tx i only had 2 follies so fingers crossed that they r all still there and the smaller ones have grown.
my god my fingers r hurting now after writing all that lol well thats enough off me 
hope u all hav a gd evening x


----------



## kara76

Fancy forgetting ur scan was today lol, great news on ur follicles yay


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great news on your follies sundancer. Good luck for Thurs


----------



## sun dancer

Awww Kara what am i like lol i called myself rotten 2day how the hell i had the days mixed up i dont know 
thanks Mrs T really hope all goes very well for u gd luck for moro x x will b thinking of u


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well I'm home and have my two embryos on board! Resting up now. Couldn't do anymore so just keeping everything crossed x


----------



## pheobs1

Yeahy Mrs T fabulous news.  Relax and look after those embies. Lots of positive vibes for you (the icons don't work when I am in my office on the pc!)

Sundancer - fab news on the follicles
Sugar - March will be here efore you know it and at least you can get your work done!

AFM - slight sign of AF today so baseline scan booked for tomorrow afternoon.  DH can't get out of work so I will be flying solo, so I am a bit scared!  They said they will give me homecare info then, but give me some drugs to get me started.  Nervous about the scan and injections but just can't wait to finally get started!
xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t yay yay your pupo

Pheobes great news af is on way. I know your nervous so big hugs, clinic will look after you


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Kara.  It's nice to have this place to talk about it too, that helps
xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Sorry out of interest, does anyone know if CRMW look for natural ovulation or will I have the injection where you go in within 12 hours of having it?
Forgot to ask and don't remember Amanda mentioning it?
Thanks


----------



## kara76

Pheobes The drug to induce ovulation is taken 36 hours before.


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Kara, been concentrating on getting to this bit.  I noticed that some clinics use OPK's.  SO wasn't sure if CRMW do it the natural way or induced ovulation.  Should have really remembered to ask!
xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs they are fab at the clinic, no need to be nervous at all.

Yep, I'm PUPO, let's hope it turns into just P !


----------



## kara76

Pheobes what treatment are you having?


----------



## pheobs1

WHOOOOOOOO Mrs T.  It sounds so much more exciting when you write it as PUPO!

I am having DIUI Kara.  Amanda has said that I will be on puregon and suprecur?  Not sure of doses yet.  Don't know if I spelt those write either!


----------



## kara76

U will need the 36 hour trigger shot, opk are only used when its a natural cycle iui or fet. Hope that helps hun. If you have any questions write them down so you don't forget any


----------



## pheobs1

Thank you!  
xxxx


----------



## Daisy11

Congrats on being PUPO Mrs T.  Wishing you all the luck in the world!!!! 

Hi to everyone else!  Hope your all good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T congrats on being pupo wishing u all the luck in the world x x
rest up and take things easy x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies I never thought of doing my FET in a natural cycle and it wasnt suggested to me either. Anyone know the criteria for it opposed to medicated FET??

Congrats on being PUPO Mrs T, lets hope this year is our year! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Dizzy, don't know anything about FET sorry but Kara will be along later I'm sure. Or you could give Amanda a call and talk it through with her

Thanks for all the messages of support, it really helps. Yes, PMA this is our year..


----------



## kara76

Not sure what the critrea is but I do know you need regular afs. I had regular af yet when I went for a natural fet I actually ovulated early!
I can only say how ivf wales do it, they tend to monitor for a cycle and then the next cycle you have your fet. The problem with natural fet is they can't manipulate your cycle. With drugs they are able to make sure your lining is perfect before et.
Could be worth dropping amanda an email if its something that could be an option for you


----------



## Vixxx

Dizzy - I had natural FET at CRMW.  The main thing you need is a regular cycle, and I was scanned to check my lining, as usual, but then you use OPKs to confirm ovulation so they can time the ET.  I found it soooo much easier on the body with no drugs - and on the pocket!    Basically if you miss the window - you will have to abandon the cycle, and try again another month, but it's not a huge deal (comparatively) becuase you haven't made such a big investment in terms of drugs or money!  I was so much more relaxed on that cycle, and felt so much better too.  Definitely worth talking to Amanda about it.

Hope everyone else is well! xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Mrs T. Congrats on being PUPO. Wishing you all the best x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning all,

Hey Vixx, good to hear from you - how are you?
Sprinkles, thanks for the good luck. Let's hope my 2 embies do as well as yours! I just noticed your ticker. Wow it must be wonderful getting to 13 weeks - are you telling everyone the news now ?

Well I'm being a proper lazybones today. Only got up about half hour ago and now lying on the sofa in my PJs with a quilt. DH can't do enough for me so I'm gonna enjoy it cos he's back to work tomorrow. 

Catch up with you all a bit later

Mrs T x


----------



## Diddy16

Mrs T-congratulations hun on being PUPO! Enjoy it and hope the 2ww goes ok.xx


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Mrs T!!! I am good, thank you - I don't post much at the moment but still reading everyday and following everyone's progress!  Congratulations on being PUPO -      for you   .

Good luck everyone!

Vixxx


----------



## pheobs1

Evening everyone! Hope everyone is doing ok.

Just a quick post.  Had my baseline today.  Wow Debbie was really nice too.  Scan wasn't as bad as expected.  SHe said I would probably be on .3 of suprecur and .50 of puregon.  Then she did the scan, I already have some follies which she was pleased about and decided because of that combined with my age that the puregon should be reduced to .25.
First injection of suprecur tonight, it did smart a bit but I will get used to it.  Starting puregon tomorrow and next scan booked for 25th.  So pleased to finally be doing something.
xxx


----------



## kara76

Vixx lovely to see you post. 

Pheobes great news hun. Debbie is lovely and really puts people at ease. Glad ur first jab went well, first is always the worst

Mrs t how's you today, chilling with chocolate I hope


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs, great news you are on the way, yay!

Hi Kara, yep just chilling. No chocs for me yet though, haven't fancied any but have some hotel chocolat on standby ready! I'm ok, just taking it easy and enjoying some time at home with DH x

Mrs T x


----------



## pheobs1

Hiya, hope everyone is ok, just a quick question.  Did my first puregon jab tonight.  I numbed myself up with ice and it didn't hurt at all.  Now I have a bee sting red blotch about the size of a 2p.  Is this ok?  It is such a small dose, it was over before it bagan.  Just want to check

Thanks xxxx


----------



## tinytabbs

Hi everyone. I started stimming today!   my mum did my first suprecur yest but i have just done the sup and menopur myself just now!! i cant believe it. Hope all is going well with everyone xxx


----------



## tinytabbs

hi phoebs1. the red blotch is normal it will go soon. I started injections today too. im on the short protocol so started stimming tonight. I did my own injections for the first time! i didnt think i would be able to do it. good luck all and i hope all is going well xx


----------



## Daisy11

Hi everyone - hope your all well!  

AF arrived today so Im off down to see amanda or Debbie tomorrow for a scan.  Im praying and keeping everything crossed that this cyst has shrunk or disappeared or something so I can start TX again.  Trying to keep up the PMA but cant help but think its going to still cause a problem.    We shall see........ anyone had a cyst like it (corpus luteum we think) or have any advise  Would really appreciate it.  

Love and luck to all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Pheobe no need to use ice and some redness is pretty normal afterall u have just stuck a needle in yourself

Tiny well done on your jabs

Daisy finger crossed for your scan. A corpus lethum is a functional cyst and release progestrone , this usually goes at the end of ones cycle yet sometimes they hang about. Chances are its gone now so be postive girl


----------



## Daisy11

Thanks Kara - Im trying!


----------



## marieclare

Mega good luck to everyone cycling and lots of     
xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all hope u r all doing ok 
Mrs T how u keeping hope u r making the most of chilling out and having plenty of rest x
pheobe glad u hav started hope all is well wiv u gd luck x
tinytabbs glad u hav started aswell and hope all is well wiv u gd luck x
daisy gd luck for ur scan 2day hope its all gd and u can start tx x
afm had my 2nd scan yesterday got 3 gd size and 3 smaller the biggest is 22 so im in for ec sat morning im a little dissappionted as wod hav loved 2 have had another gd size 1 by yesterday but i know 3 is much better than none like last time so im keeping everything crossed and trying 2 keep really positive that this is my time x x 
marie how u keeping ?
hope i havent missed anyone out sorry if i have x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all
Mrs T hope you doing ok, hope that time does not drag for you and you start a run of bfp's
Sundancer good luck for et tomorrow, I am sure that it will all go smoothly
Phoebe and tiny good luck with the jabbing, let's hope there will be lots of lovely follies growing
Daisy good luck for scan today, hope the cyst has gone
AFM still waiting for a date but ok about it. It is starting to feel very close now and sometimes I get quite scared that I am doing the right thing, think I have lost my nerve about it all. Really worried it's going to be a repeat of last time. 

Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## Diddy16

Sundancer-good luck with EC tomorrow hun!  

How you doing Mrs T? Hope you're staying sane!  

Pheobs & Tiny-hope the jabbing's going ok! 

Daisy-good luck with the scan! 

Sugar-fairy-the waiting is the hardest bit. Once you get started you'll be fine. 

AFM-still waiting for AF to arrive. I'm sure the tx has messed up my system, trying not to hope it's something else.  

Lots of      to everyone!
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning everyone,

Sundancer - good luck for tomorrow hun, I've had EC on Saturday twice now and its nice and quiet. Your response sounds good to me, try not to worry and enjoy your injection free day today. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping for some nice eggs. Remember its quality not quantity too. 

Phoebs - as the other girls have said its normal to sometimes have a reaction to the injection. But thats what we are all here for to support each other and answer questions that come up. I never use ice or anything before injecting. 

Tiny - well done on your first injections, the first time really is the worst and you'll be a pro before you know it ! 

Daisy - hope your scan goes well and that your cyst has gone. I had that when I first started IUI and was so disappointed that I couldnt start treatment but it was gone by the next cycle so hopefully you will be on your way today..

Sugar - it must be frustrating still waiting for a date. I'm sure you are doing the right thing though and from what I've heard the other girls say transfer after Lap will be different

Diddy - how annoying that AF hasnt arrived, my last tx really messed up my cycle which is why I ended up waiting longer than I'd planned. Waiting really is the hardest bit. 

Hi Marieclaire, nice talking to you last night.
Hey Kara, hope you and the lo are ok x
Hi to anyone else I've missed 

Afm, I really am taking it easy. The leaflet says limit physical activity for 2-4 days after ET so I'm being lazy on medical advice, lol! DH went back to work today so I had to make my own tea and cereal this morning, which I am not happy about, ha ha !! But he's made me promise I won't make the tea tonight so who am I to argue. I'm still sane so far, I go back to work Monday so I'm sure that will allow time to pass more quickly.

Lyndon called last night with news that our third embryo isn't progressing as quickly as it should. It was always developing a bit slower than the other two. So we are not expecting news of a frostie but we aren't too disappointed because we weren't expecting it this time. 

Mrs T x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Everyone
Sun Dancer, good luck for tomorrow x
mrs T. Hope you've been eating lots of chocolate. The embryos love it apparently!  Hope the 2ww isn't driving you insane. Yes we have told everyone now. Bit like a loud speaker!!!!! Let's hope you have lovely sticky ones, and a BFP soon x
marie. How u doing?
Love to everyone else x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well just got the news that our third embryo didn't make it, not surprised but hoping it doesn't mean anything for the two on board :-(


----------



## kara76

Hey mrs t sorry ur little embryo didn't make it but what is does mean if that the best 2 are back in ur uterus where they belong


----------



## kara76

Sundance good luck with ec.

Sorry I missed ur news, I saw it on the ivf wales thead. I'm on my phone. Fingers crossed for some good eggies


Sprinkles, vixx, marie ....hope I haven't forgotten anyone. There is a thread for you ladies on the wales boarf if ur ready to use it


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks kara, you helped me earlier as usual - oh and maybe breaking into my chocs heped too, lol

Sundancer - hope you aren't too nervous for tomorrow


----------



## kara76

Your welcome huni, I bit of support goes a long way is this game


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ooh had another bleeder after the gestone tonight and went a bit woozy again - I didn't know that I reacted so badly to a bit of blood! Very strange


----------



## sun dancer

Juat a quick post 2 say thank you all for the gd luck wishes will let u all know moro how we hav done 
Mrs T im a little nervous but not 2 bad think i will b worse moro x
Thanks again everyone


----------



## sun dancer

Just a quick post as im so sooooo tired we got 4 eggs lyndon is going 2 ring later 2 let us know how many r mature
so will catch up moro when i know more x


----------



## kara76

That's wonderful news hun, get some rest now and good luck


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Sundancer, you must be thrilled with 4 eggs, been thinking of you. Good luck for your call and for your fert call tomorrow. Rest up and take it easy x


----------



## sun dancer

Thanks both only now we getting home so im going 2 bed now for a little sleep 
thanks again x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Sundancer great news about your eggies. Rest well and fingers crossed for good news tomorrow

Hope all is good with everyone else and will catch up properly tomorrow 

Xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Mrs T - I am sure you've got two wonderful ones on board xxx
Sundancer - fab news on the eggs, hope you are doing ok.

Hope everyone else is ok and having a lovely weekend.

xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all,

Can I join in please ?  

I'm starting stimulated IUI on my next cycle, probably around 7th of feb. As my AMH is 2.5 we agreed that I would have the maximum drugs and then if I respond well we will convert to IVF. We are just so excited to be doing something at last rather than waiting in limbo for natural pg or test reults, or IVF wales to deign to contact us, etc. 

Good luck to all on the thread, it's great to know that others are in the same place as us rather than the pleasantries you get from others and being told to 'RELAX' is there anything more annoying?

best wishes 

Kirsty x


----------



## Diddy16

Morning to all you lovely ladies!

Mrs T-hope all is well with you!

Well-I was awake at 6am to do a HPT as I'm a week late today and had planned to do it today. I'm still in shock-it was a   ! I'm so so so excited but terrified at the same time! DP & I went back to bed but couldn't sleep-he was excited too!
I can't believe after such a crappy month it's happened. We've been trying to work out when we actually had sex    . After trying so hard for all this time this month was a wash out cos of the     thrush I had for a couple of weeks and my stinking cold! I'm now worried to death as I've been drinking wine some nights and had a massive binge on NYE! I've been having symptoms for a couple of weeks but didn't dare think I might be pregnant! There-I've said it!    

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend. DP and I have the week off and are heading to Cornwall to stay in a converted 'cow shed' for a few days!   
xxxx


----------



## kara76

Welcome kirsty, the girls here are great

Diddy omfg girl that is such such wonderful news, I am over the moon for you. Don't worry about the wine. Lots and lots of people drink without knowing they are pregnant. No wonder u couldn't get get to sleep.I'm smiling from ear to ear for u


----------



## dizzywizzy

Diddy -  That's great news, I hope for that each month!! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

OMG Diddy! No wonder you are both excited, woo hoo woo hoo thrilled for you both. I'm sure you've got nothing to worry about. Try and enjoy and think about all the money you've saved! I'm ok thanks, back to work tomorrow (boo). 

Welcome Kirsty, you'll get loads of great advice and support here


----------



## kara76

Sundancer any news?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm waiting for sundancer too!


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Diddy. Fantastic news. Like a dream come true!
Mrs T. How's the 2ww. Try and stay sane x
sun Dancer. How u feeling? Any news?
Kirsty. Welcome. You'll get great support here x


----------



## sun dancer

Afternoon all well lyndon rang last nite 2 say that 3 out of the 4 eggs were mature we were so so pleased he rang late morning and wow the 3 hav fertilised so we got 3 embies woo whoooo im so excited. Lyndon is going 2 ring us moro luch time and et will either b moro afternoon or tuesday  im still feeling a little sore but cant remember anything bowt ec i was totally out of it 
Diddy fantastic news im over the moon for u both congrats 
Welcome Kirsty gd luck wiv ur tx the girls on here r a god send full of gd advise
Mrs T how u doing hope u r not going mad and still taking things easy x


----------



## kara76

Yay yay sundancer that is such great news. 3 lovely embies.good luck with et


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sundancer, that's great news, having not heard from you I was beginning to worry. Keep us posted, good luck for ET

I'm ok girls, starting to look out for symptoms (haven't I Kara lol) even though I promised myself I wouldn't. I'm sure going back to work will help me this week


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T i was starting 2 worry myself this morning lyndon said he wod ring between 10 & 11 he finally rang at 11.45 i was telling myself that they r busy so dont worry think i was just as nervous 2day as yesterday waiting 2 go in2 thearte lol x


----------



## kara76

Oh yeah mrs t u sure have. Work will help take ur mind off the 2ww I hope

Sundancer its a nervous time waiting for ther call and such a relief when its good news


----------



## tinytabbs

diddy - congratulations wow thats great news. 
MrsT - enjoy your symptom spotting, I think i will turn into a raving loonie on the 2ww!   
sundancer - good luck for ET  
kirsty - welcome, im new here too  
Redkay75 - good luck with your IUI  

sorry if i missed anyone - im new(ish) here so dont quite know whats going on with everyone  

Im on day 4 of stimming and may i say - i feel like a 18 year old again lol. they might have trouble getting my menopur off me   I have a date with dildo cam on tuesday. hopefully lots of juicy eggs growing in there.   
xx


----------



## Diddy16

Sundancer-that's fantastic news about your 3 embies! Good luck for ET & the crazy 2ww! 

Mrs T-hope work isn't too bad and that it keeps you from going completely crazy! 

Wow-Tiny. Menopur didn't have that affect on me! Wish it had! 

We went for a lovely lunch at The Farmers Arms near Ogmore and a little walk on the beach. I'm still struggling to believe the result and have bought a Clear Blue digital to test for conception date tomo. I'm petrified it's all an error and the next test will be negative!    

xxxx


----------



## kara76

Diddy I personally hated those conception indictors so get get tempted to do loads of um lol. Huni I've seen so many natural bfp s after a failed cycle, its like the tx kicks starts everythinh, believe and enjoy it hun


----------



## sun dancer

well dh just done my gest injection wasn't 2 bad but did hav a little bleed but im not 2 worried bowt this after reading a few post bowt this in the past. My    hurts a little tho


----------



## jk1

OMG Diddy.....congratulations....amazing news!!!

Sundancer...good luck with ET hun.....hope it all goes well!!

Mrs T....have my fingers crossed for you xx

Not posted much lately as been here there and everywhere with work at the moment....no news from me....need to chase my little op this week as need to have it before March...also need to call CRMW to book planning appt etc....so much to do so little time!!

Hope everyone is ok and having a nice weekend!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Diddy - stay away from those evil peesticks lol, hope your news us sinking in. I get you are still grinning from ear to ear
Tiny - menopur never had that effect on me! Glad jabs are going well
Sundancer - well done on the gestone. Good luck for your call and maybe ET tomorrow, will be thinking of you when I am fed up in work!
Hi Jo, hope you get some news on your lap
Hope everyone else is ok

Afm, had a bad day today. Went to see my parents this aft. Had a MAJOR falling out with my mother back in Oct and although I still go there to see the rest if the family, things are still tense with her. Anyway I totally overreacted to something and ended up bursting into tears! Because they don't know about treatment they probably thought I was barmy. So I made my excuses and came home and then couldn't stop blubbing. My dad called afterwards to check I was ok which was lovely. 

Annoyed with myself because I've been so calm and stress free. I only went because I felt obliged to and won't be going there any time soon.

Been symptom watching again today (sorry Kara, lol). Bit worried because I have been having cramps, some quite sharp. I had the same last time so bit more nervous now. Haven't told DH cos don't want to disappoint him again :-(


----------



## Diddy16

Mrs T-you know me too well! I'm still pregnant anyway-3+ weeks which could mean anything! I just needed to see another positive and wanted to see how many weeks it said. I've got cramping all the time-had it first week of 2ww but have also had it the last 2 weeks. So don't fret lovely!  
Sorry you had such a horrible time yesterday. Try to relax and not think about it(easier said than done I know).  

sundancer-hope the   isn't too sore. Good luck with ET!  

Kara-I just wanted to see the word 'pregnant' and see how many weeks it said so did the test this morning! I won't do anymore-promise!  

Jo-good luck with booking the appointment and chasing up your op.  

I'm still in a dream world. Absolutely shattered-not sleeping very well. Have my physio class and review with my physio afterwards to see how my hips are getting on. I'll have to tell them. They both knew about tx so they will be chuffed. I'm not doing any impact stuff at the mo due to hips but lots of stretching and floor stuff. Will see what I can and can't do now! 
We've decided we're going to pay for a scan at around 8 weeks. I'm going to ring Amanda later and ask her. Also got to ring GP-she'll be so chuffed. 
Have a good day everyone!
xxxx


----------



## Daisy11

Morning Ladies!!!!

Mrs T - Hope your feeling ok and taking it easy
Diddy - Congratulations - amazing news!!! 
Sundancer - Good luck with ET - hope everything goes well! 
Tiny & Phoebs - Hope you doing ok  
Kirsty - Welcome. The girls here are really supportive!!!
Redkay75  Hi - Good luck with TX - Lookks like we should be around the same time

Hello to everyone else - Kara, sprinkles, marie, sugar fairy vixx, georgie etc....  Really sorry if I've missed anyone.  Hope your all well.

Had my scan on Friday - Good news the cyst has gone so I can start treatment again on 9th Feb !!!!      

Hopefully a good year for all of us cycling this year and the mums to be!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Morning All

Diddy - OMG what amazing news, you must be sooooooooo thrilled.  So pleased for you xx
RedK - Hi and good luck for your tx in Feb.  I have just started and all the staff are wonderful at CRMW.

Sundancer - wonderful news on your embies.  Keeping everything crossed for you xxx
Tiny - good luck with your scan tomorrow
Daisy - fabulous news about the cyst, chuffed you can start your tx now! xx
Mrs T - sorry to hear you got stressed.  Arguing with family is never fun.  I am keeping everything crossed for you xx

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

AFM - all going well, apart from the headaches, no side effects and all seems good.  Keeping my fingers crossed for our scan tomorrow.  Hope that I have some nice big follies and everything is ok for basting this week!
xx


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all 
Mrs T so sorry u had a stressful day yesterday hope work went ok 2day and took ur mind off a few things big hugs 2 u x x
daisy glad ur scan went well and u can get started wiv tx gd luck 
pheobs gd luck for ur scan moro hope everything is going well wiv u x
Tiny glad everything is going well wiv the jabbing gd luck for ur scan x
AFM Lyndon called this afternoon and my 3 embies r all doing well got 1 3cell and 2 4cell so im in for et moro afternoon cant wait im so going 2 chill out loads this time and i've got my 2ww off work so this is going 2 help me  x 
hope everyone has had a gd day x


----------



## kara76

Daisy great news on your scan

Diddy bless ya hun,I think a scan is a great idea. If your a week late and ovulated on time you are around 5 weeks now which would read correct on the concpetion indictor test, sorry I think they are evil , just due to them being evil to me lol

Mrs t how was work? Sorry to hear about your family troubles, could you make up with your mum, life is too short huni

Sundance ur embies sounds brill , good luck with et and also well done with the gestone, blood is fine with iyt

Hiya everyone else


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Diddy - glad you are still pregnant, lol. I'm with Kara, I only hate them because they've always been the bearer of bad news! Hope your physio went well, I bet they were all thrilled for you. Did you phone to book a scan? How exciting

Daisy - great news that the cyst has gone, only a bit more waiting and you'll be on your way

Sundancer - brill news on your embies, you are exactly one week behind me with same stage embies. So I expect a detailed report tomorrow so we can compare notes, lol. Seriously best of luck for tomorrow. Great that you've got your time planned off for chilling out and going round the bend!

Phoebs - good luck for scan tomorrow

Hi Kara, I didn't fall out with my mother yesterday just got upset. I won't bore you with the details but she really hurt me beyond repair. I've stayed in contact despite that because I know life is too short but things aren't quite the same anymore. It's sad but she's really not acting like a mother.

Thanks for all your best wishes. Im feeling less emotional today, wouldnt be hard lol! Work was ok and the day defo went quick. Was keeping an eye on you all but can't post from work.

Mrs T x


----------



## marieclare

diddy, amazing, you must be absolutely ecstatic I'm So pleased for you
jk good luck with chasing everything up 
sorry to hear about the row Mrs T, hope you don't let it get to you too much. Don't worry about the cramps its not a bad sign xx
Daisy good news on the new dates, its certainly shaping up to be a good year for us all PMA PMAxxxxxx
Good luck for scan tomorrow pheobs
Sundancer big congrats on the embies and good luck for transfer tomorrow, it should be great having the 2ww off work
ladies tonight I have finally gone public on ******** so if anyone would like to be ******** friends please pm me! xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all 
hope u all hav a gd day 
Mrs T glad work went ok and took ur mind off things a little will giv u an update later will try 2 giv a gd detailed 1 at that lol 
thanks for all the well wishes i hav bn up since the crack of dawn my stomach is like a washing machine 2 day lol


----------



## Daisy11

JUST A QUICK ONE - GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY SUNDANCER - WILL BE THINKING OF YOU XXX


----------



## kara76

Good luck sundancer for et 

Hiya everyone else


----------



## sugar-fairy

Sundancer    that et goes well today, great that the three embryos are still going strong

Diddy - Congratulations, what a lovely surprise for you.    for the next 7 months
Mrs T how are you doing?    and    for the rest of your 2ww. Hope work is better today for you. Sorry that your got upset yesterday, families can be so hard/difficult sometimes. I hope that they dont upset you too much, tx is as stressful enough.
Pheobs good luck for your scan today
Daisy - great that the cyst has gone and feb will be here before you know it 
JK - how you doing? What op are you having? Hope that you manage to get it before March. I am waiting for a lap that should be done before end of March so we can have tx in April
Kirsty and Tinytabbs - how are you both doing? Hope you doing ok

Kara - how are you doing? hope you and tyler are ok. Pics are great   

Well I am still waiting, will ring UHW later to see what is going on. Other than that all is just still the same


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all havent long got bk home but we got brilliant news got 2 perfect 8 cell assisted hatching embies on board lyndon seemed very plzed wiv them. We just got in and lyndon phoned 2 say that the 3 embie was gd enough 2 freeze so we got 1 frostie aswell im so so so pleased wiv this cycle think im going 2 burst rite now wiv excitment  (calm down calm down) 
hope everyone else has had a gd day im off now 2 chill and have my gestone jab  
catch u all later x x


----------



## kara76

Yay yay sundancer u are pupo and a frostie wow you lucky girl. No wonder ur so pleased


----------



## Daisy11

CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO SUNDANCER - TIME TO CHILL OUT AND BE SPOILT X

HI TO EVERYONE ELSE - HOPE YOUR ALL HAVING A GOOD DAY XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sundancer - congrats on being PUPO, yep same as me 2 8 cells with AH. Mine weren't perfect though and no frostie for me. Did you get a pic of your embies? You are right to be excited, it's fab when a cycle exceeds your expectations. Hope your gestone went well too. Rest up now and enjoy the next few days before the madness sets in, lol x

Afm nothing to report other than major cramping on and off. One was so severe lunchtime it literally stopped me in my tracks!


----------



## sun dancer

Thanks everyone Mrs T yes we got a pic of the embies its mad how small they r i was really nervous bowt 2day but didnt feel a thing having a full bladder really helped. At 1 point i thought i was weeing on the table lol such a strange feeling lol 
Mrs T hope the cramping settle's down for u very soon x x 
Its really weird i hav a pain on my rite side like when u ovalate and u just cant help thinking the worse but im telling myself not 2 b so stupid x x


----------



## kara76

Mrs t thinking of u, I know cramps are un nerving but don't see it as a bad sign...hope work is helping take ur mind off things


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sundancer, That's funny, weeing on the table. Did Amanda do your ET? She did mine and wanted me to have an empty bladder but I had to have full bladder for last time. Can you post a pic of your embies? DH has my pic on his phone 

Did Amanda have her Abba CD on, she had forgotten it when we were in so we had early Take That, so I got to listen to my lovely Robbie! There was no one in after us so we stayed in theatre for a bit. It's interesting to compare notes. 

Kara, thanks Hun. Yep, unnerving is right. When I had the worst one today it did frighten me. Can't believe I've still got over a week to go yet. Work is helping time pass but not sure how I'll get through the weekend, lol x


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T yes Amanda did my transfer we were the same nobody in after us so we stayed in theatre for a while my dh got our pic on his phone aswell lol we didn't hav abba dont know what it was it was turned down so couldn't really hear it. I was really busting 2 hav a wee and the specalum made me feel as i wanted 2 go even more it was the strangest feeling ever lol once she took it out the feeling went the same time thank god i held it in for a gd while after.


----------



## tinytabbs

yay well done sundancer. thats fab, pupo  

hope everyone else are doing well.

I had my scan yest and i have 7 follies at 12mm and two at 9mm. I have only been stimmming for 6days so that wasnt bad. i have to go on friday now to see how they are developing. im hoping the two 9mm catch up by then. so 9 eggs! yay it isnt bad for a AMH of 9 - debbie said she is very pleased with how im responding.   so i shall be   for friday. I have had to start wearing 'fat' clothes coz all my jeans are tight!!  
xxx


----------



## marieclare

Aw sundancer fab news on being pupo, well done. Do they have a screen on the wall now to see the embies? They didn't have one yet when I had my transfer so I don't have a pic. We had Lady Gaga - Bad Romance playing at transfer, I will always remember that lol 

Mrs T hope you are keeping calm and not going too mental!

Tiny, sounds like you are doing great, well done.


----------



## sun dancer

well done tiny a lovely amount of follies gd luck for friday x
thank u marie yes they got a screen up now so dh took 2 4otos but the embies were moving around in the dish so we nearly missed them 
how r u feeling hope all is well wiv u  i just looked at ur tracker wow ur 16wks already x 
Mrs T how r u 2day hope the cramps hav settled down for u thinking of u x x
hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## kara76

Tiny good number u have

Sundance how's u hun

Mrs t how's work? U chillin when u can

Daisy how r u huni


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Sundancer - hope you are getting plenty of rest
Tinytabbs - good news on the no of follies
Hi Marie - yes, Lyndon was quite proud of his new screen

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, cramps a little easier today. I did email Amanda yesterday after I got a bit worried and she reassured me that they are spasms due to the gestone (so at least I know DH is doing the injections ok!). Half way til test day now, seems so far away!

Work is ok thanks Kara, making sure I don't overdo it. 

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

Isn't it great that u can email someone with concerns. When I cycled well a few cycle lyndon was there for me all the way and I really believe that without him tyler wouldn't be here...I've nicknamed him mister maker! Its a kids program and seems more suitable than god lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes, it's such a great support when you have such easy access, not just the clinic but here too. I normally just seek advice here but I was a bit freaked out yesterday, you may have noticed lol!

I like that. Mister maker. I hope Mister maker did the trick with mine too, they sure are amazing people.


----------



## kara76

How are the gestone jabs? 

Often we just need a professional to say things are normal and ok. Sometimes info on here is very much opinion and sometimes wrong too.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Gestone is fine thanks, got a bit of a sore bum but if that's the price to pay, I'm ok with that!

That's true, it does reassure more coming directly from the team. I didn't want to regret not mentioning it. Although I know opinions on here are sometimes wrong the voice of reason and experience (that's you!) usually puts me at ease, lol


----------



## Daisy11

Hi Kara - I'm doing great thanks - so relieved and excited to be starting again!!!  Considering I'm so afraid of needles I can't believe I'm counting down the days to the injections    

Ive got to agree with you and Mrs T = this page is great for the support and knowledge you ladies have all got.  My DH is absolutely awesome ( I think he was made by Carlsberg) but sometimes when emotions run high he just kinda doesn't get it bless him. - Wouldn't change him tho!  

Hi to everyone else - hope your all having a great day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

Mrs T - how are you doing now? Hope you are feeling better x
Tiny - fab news, fingers crossed for Friday for you, I am there Friday too! xx

Hope everyone else is ok?

AFM - had scan on Tuesday, not as exciting news as we'd hoped for.  I had only had 6 suprecur jabs and 5 puregons.  I have 6 follies but they are all around 10mm or under ;=(  The problem is, they don't want to up my dose too much as with my age they don't want all to develop.  So I took normal dose yesterday, then an extra click on the pen tonight and tomorrow.  Back in on Friday to see how things are going.  Any ideas on how to get them to grow?
Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs, trust in what the clinic recommend, they know what to do for the best. Eat protein, drink lots of water and try hot water bottle on your abdomen. Dont know if any of them work but it's worth a try. Good luck x


----------



## marieclare

Just to say the support from the clinic doesn't stop after the cycle, the team are great and have helped me with some issues recently too, and I'm sure that would be the same even if I had a different outcome. 
they really are fab I can't praise them enough


----------



## kara76

Its so good to hear than marie. I'm still in touch with lyndon even now I find his support wonderful. 
I think with tx clinics should support in this way yet many just don't. I think the staff at crmw see if as much more than just a job.

Sending you all babydust


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sundancer, how are you doing?

Marie - I'm not surprised that the support continues, I look forward to it (positive thinking!)

How's everyone else, no news from me. Really tired and home alone so gotta cook tonite too as DH is working late. Just wishing time would pass a bit more quickly, lol


----------



## kara76

Mrs t wish I could speed up the time for u


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aw thanks Kara x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

Mrs T I am working on a machine that will speed up the 2ww for everyone, will let you know when it is ready    Hope that time isnt dragging too much for you.

Sundancer - how are you doing? hope time is not dragging for you either. 2ww is torture

Marie - glad to hear that the clinic is so supportive, ivf is not just about treatment but treating the whole family who are going through it and all the issues that come with tx. I think that is what is going to make this clinic stand out.

Pheobs - good luck for your next scan,    your follies are growing for you
Daisy - great that you are starting soon, not long now
tiny - good luck today

AFM still no news yet, endless waiting   
Question - when I have my lap date do I book the follow up  apt with mr g before I have the lap or when I have had the lap? I want to start as soon as I can after the lap but dont want to wait any more than I have too


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie

I booked my follow up when I got lap date as twice I had to wait around 6 weeks after to see him


----------



## kara76

The twice I waited 6 weeks was cause I hadn't booked it, I got wise


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all 
hope everyone is having a gd day its such a lovely day out
i hav bn really lazy and had a massive lay in this morning but got up wiv a negative head on just got this pain exactly like af pain and me dont like it i keep telling myself that its just everything going bk tidy after ec/et but it only last's a min then the negative comes bk o and did i say thats its only bn 5 days since et so think dh will hav 2 sort me out later when he gets ome frm work any way thats enough frm me 
Mrs T hope ur day is going gd x
sugar can u please hurry wiv the 2ww machine lol we all need it now hope u dont hav 2 wait 2 much longer for a date x
Hia Kara how r u and tyler doing love the 4otos on ** she is such a cutie pie x x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone?

sundancer glad you had a lazy day


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Sugar - hope you are working hard on that 2ww machine, lol. Imagine how rich that would make you! Hope you get your date soon, waiting is the pits!

Sundancer - lazy is good, exactly what you need. Don't worry about the pains, it's either from the procedure or from the progesterone (oh how easy it is to be the voice of reason to someone else). 

How is everyone else doing?

Afm been really tired cos still not sleeping very well but feel much better today after a nice lie in. 11 days post ET today so another 5 to OTD. Cramps are still there but seem to have settled down from the really sharp ones I was having. Trying not to symptom spot as I know they can all be explained away. Me & DH are more cautious this time so hopefully that means we will be better prepared if it's bad news next week. Part of me doesn't even want to test because I'd rather hang onto the hope as long as possible. Doesn't make sense I know!

Mrs T x


----------



## Juls78

Hiya, i'm not with crmw but i have been following your thread and just wanted to pop on and wish everyone going throught the 2ww best of luck for the time left. It is so hard!  And to those cycling, i hope all your dreams come true too!!! 

julsxx


----------



## Diddy16

Mrs T-wow only 5 days to go! Well done for keeping sane!  

Sundancer-hope you're feeling more positive today and that the pains have subsided.  

AFM-I rang Amanda on Monday to tell her my news and she said I'd made her day. She was thrilled. They really are wonderful at CRMW and, although I'm not having tx now she said I was to call anytime if I wanted any advice! How lovely!
We got back from our few days in Cornwall this afternoon. The converted cow shed was lovely and homely and we were so relaxed. We visited places and went walking in the day but stayed in every night and cooked for ourselves. DP got the wood burner blazing every night. It was perfect. The place was so well stocked with loads of little extras, including a bottle of wine on the table when we arrived! DP polished this off of course!
The nausea hits me at all times of the day and I seem to be starving all the time! I'm not complaining-I know it's a good sign! 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!
xxxx


----------



## kara76

Mrs t , sun dancer and juls I'm wishing the time away for you and totally understand not actually wanting to test but that little test might well change ur lifes forever

Diddy great to see clinic are so supportive with you


----------



## pheobs1

Morning All,

Mrs T - how are you holding up?  Keeping fingers crossed for your BFP x
Sundancer - same to you hun and hope you are doing ok
Sugar - wishing the time away for you too.  Keep pestering them and Kara's advice sounds good.  Make the follow up appointment asap x
Hi to Kara and everyone else.

AMF - Scan on Friday didn't go as well as hoped.  One follie has stepped up and is growing more than the others.  But is still only 11mm.  They have upped my dose of Puregon to .5 for three days and back in on Monday.  Got to admit I am really disappointed.  Had everything planned with work and was really looking forward to getting to be PUPO ;=(  I think they were quite cautious with my drugs to begin with, just hope everything catches up.  Not looking like Basting until at least next Friday.  Eating lots of protein, hot choc, water and got my hot water bottle glued to me.  Grow please!
xx


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all
Mrs T how u doing not long for u now hope u holding up ok x 
Pheobs gd luck for ur scan moro i bet they all growning nicely now that they hav up'd ur drugs try not 2 worry 2 much x 
afm im doing ok cant sleep very well if i turn over and hav a little pain im like oooo thats it its all over for us its doing my head in but  in the day its not 2 bad although i hav got this dull aching pain on my rite side most of the time. Stll trying 2 keep positive i got a long way 2 go lol 
diddy glad u had a lovely time away sounds a really nice place its so nice of Amanda telling u 2 ring them if u got any concerns x
hope everyone else is ok and hav enjoyed the wkend x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Diddy - sounds like you had a lovely time. Hope you are managing to believe it now - did you book a scan? Btw, what makes you think I'm staying sane..

Juls, nice to hear from you. What date us OTD for you, hope you are enjoying the madness of the 2ww

Phoebs, try not to worry I'm sure the extra drugs will have done their work. Good luck for the scan

Sundancer - sounds like you are having a similar time to me. You should be positive, I have a very good feeling for you...

Afm, still anxious about next week, counting the sleeps, lol. Been having lots of pains today so now on knicker watch too. Still having ups and downs, of course it could work but it would just seem too good to be true so preparing for the worst. That way I can only be pleased. 

Mrs T x


----------



## Juls78

mrs t- i think i am in the same mental place as you. Started on knicker watch today- don't know why! will be glad to get back to work tomorrow to take my mind of things. I am way to busy in school to be thinking of the 2ww all the time. I am counting the sleeps too- otd is friday but i'm going to test on saturday. Got it in my head now so 6 sleeps to go! I know all signs and symptoms are of the medication but i am still wondering why i have/have nt got pains and i squeeze my boobs to see if they d/don't hurt! Now this is my 4th 2ww and i did the same in all the others but i can't remember if i did/did not have the same symptoms at the same time etc. I think i am going slowly mad! 

Anyway good luck for the week ahead!

julsxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Juls, defo same as me. Work really helps me. Are you delaying testing so you aren't at work? I will have to go to work but have managed to hold in my emotions on the last cycles until I got home :-( I've been reading my old posts to compare but this is my first time on gestone so I think it's hard to judge.


----------



## Juls78

Mrs t- yes the cycle i had the bfn i was awful and found the day very difficult to cope with, you have to be so on it and positive as a treacher and i struggled. So Sat morning it will be , i think i am too scared to test anyway. I'm not expecting to bleed because i am on gestone but i still knicker check- even mucus checking sorry yuk .


----------



## Diddy16

Ha ha Mrs T!   I thought you sounded sane from your posts-no obsessive boob groping or knicker checking-I was a nightmare on my second week but I had started spotting I guess. Not long to go now though hun!

Well done Juls for holding on til Sat-I think that's a good idea. I planned my HPT for Sunday as that was the start of my hol-I was already 2 weeks late although I still couldn't believe it.

Sundancer-sending you some   . Try to keep positive hun. There are all sorts of things happening, especially with the drugs etc. Easy to give advice to others-I do freak out when I turn over in bed and get a pulling feeling as if something is going to tear but it goes when I reposition myself. When is your OTD?

Hope everyone else is having a nice evening.
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Diddy - no boob groping yet (I leave that to DH, lol) but plenty of knicker checking now ! You forgot to say if you booked your scan

Juls - this week will fly by and sat will be here before you know it. In the meantime we will either keep each other sane or go mad together ! x


----------



## sun dancer

Hia diddymy test is a wk thursday 10th i got a very long time 2 wait lol 
Mrs T lol @ leaving boob checking 2 dh  
juls gd on u waiting till sat gd luck x


----------



## pheobs1

Morning Everyone,

Hope you all had a good weekend.
Sundancer, Jules and Mrs T. hope you are all holding up well.  Keeping everything crossed for you all xxxxx
Diddy - how are you?  Sinking in yet? xx

AFM - Scan yesterday one lead follie grown from 11 to 14 mm since Friday afternoon.  Now changed me from puregon to menopur.  Back in on Thursday and keeping everything crossed for basting on Sunday.  Debbie said looking back they could have started my dose higher, but there was no way of telling how I would react on my first tx.  Everyone is so nice there.  So I am drinking lots and lots of water and eating lots of protien to try and boost the growth.  Live with my hot water bottle at home, just wish I could bring it to work!
xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Pheobs glad the follies r growing nice and that they r trying sumthing different 2 help sending positive thoughts ur way gd luck for the scan on thursday pray that everything b ok for the off on sunday x x
afternoon all hope ur all keeping well 
Mrs T how u holding up not long now      for u that u get that      result
juls how u doing not long for u either hope u keeping sane x 
AFM im doing ok a little more positive the last 2 days just hope it stays wiv me till nxt wk


----------



## Juls78

Hiya girls, well i wish i hadn't said anything about bleeding and knicker checking because it has begun to happen. Not a lot and not blood but a beige discharge. I think the af pains are causing me the most concern though. I can hope for implantation but i think it is more than that. So here i go again, time for a rethink!

Mrs T - hope you are ok sweetie!! thinking of you.

Sundancer, thanks for asking after me!! Keep positive, not too long to go! 

Phoebs1 - i hope the change of medication helps you hun! Good luck for thursday and Sunday. xx

Hello to anyone else!!!

Julsxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Juls78...fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one from me tonight, not many personals sorry.

Juls - I hope the bleeding comes to nothing, thinking of you
Sundancer - hang on in there, sending you all my positive vibes now

Afm well tested today (day 14) as suggested by the clinic and we are both gutted to have another BFN. Didn't want to wait til Thurs as I have a big meeting in work and I knew getting a BFN would be hard to cope with. I spoke to Amanda and she said to test again Thurs but I know a positive wouldve shown up by now. Need to get a follow up booked asap cos I know having a plan will help us cope. In the meantime I'm thinking of you all. 

If anyone can suggest questions / extras for next cycle please let me know. This time I had 5mg steroids, oestrogen, aspirin and gestone.

Kara - thanks for your support and understanding today x

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

Mrs t we will talk more soonam hugs huni and your know where I am

Juls I hope the discharge is nothinh


----------



## Juls78

so sorry mrs t.    

julsxx


----------



## pheobs1

Morning,

Jules - Keeping my fingers crossed for you that this is just implantation bleed xxx
Mrs T - so very sorry to hear about your test result.  But as Amanda said, test again Thursday just to be sure.  I am no good at advice for future cycles, but I am sure Kara can help.  Just want to let you know that I am thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Diddy16

Mrs T-so sorry to hear about the BFN.    the result changes tomorrow. Big    honey.
xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T im so so sorry hun  its so hard when u get bfn u never know what 2 do nxt but get that follow up booked and hopefully amanda will b able 2 suggust something different. Hope u and dh r both looking after each other take sum time out together thinking of u x x
juls hope the discharge comes 2 nothing thinking of u x


----------



## tinytabbs

hi all, 

MrsT - Im so sorry to here of you BFN, hopefully you can come up with a plan. xx

Jules - I really hope you get your BFP. take it easy xx

all the best to everyone else xx

afm - We got 8 eggs at EC of which 5 were mature. Lyndon ICSI'ed them and left them over night. well we had 'the phonecall' and only two have successfully fertilised! we are going for transfer tomorrow so really praying they carry on developing overnight. trying to keep my PMA even tho I feel a bit disapointed and worried. tomorrrow i shall be PUPO     please please stick!!


----------



## kara76

Tiny good luck with et. I had 2 out of 6 embryos yet one of those became our daughter so there is hope

Mrs t how are you hun

Hiya evwryone else


----------



## sun dancer

Tiny well done gd luck for et moro x
Mrs T hope u r doing ok thinking of u hun x x


----------



## Scouse

Mrs T just popped on to read your news and i am so, so sorry!  
Big hugs because i know nothing yet will ease your pain X


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi everyone. Just popped in to say hello

Mrs T. Sending you loads of hugs. Hope you get a plan worked out soon. But remember to test on OTD. Remember what happened to Vixxx. 
Sun Dancer. Sending you sticky vibes. I have a good feeling for you. 
Juls. Hope the loss has settled. Try not to read anything into it. I had the same. 
Tinytabbs. Good luck tomorrow. And then the dreaded 2ww. 

I'd love to tell you all it gets better after a BFP, but I think it's like the 2ww, only lasts for 40 weeks. 
I've bled 4 times now, had to have an operation, and am currently on bedrest!!
Mind you, I have to say the clinic have been fab. The after care there is amazing. 
Thinking of you all. 
I read everyday x


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Sprinkles lovely 2 hear off u sound's like u hav had a ruff time of things hope u feel better soon and bedrest is helping u loads 
glad the clinic is looking after u they r all fab there x x


----------



## Daisy11

Just a quick one from me:

Mrs T - So sorry about your BFN   nothing can be said -just  sending you loads of    

Tiny Good luck for tomorrow  

Good luck and loads of love to everyone else - hope your all well xxxxx


----------



## Diddy16

Mrs T-sending more big    your way.

Tiny-that's fab news hun. Try not to be disappointed-it only takes one! Good luck for ET tomorrow & with the crazy 2ww.

Sprinkles-sorry to hear you've had a hard time of it but thrilled the little babes are ok and you're over 12 weeks now! Woohoo! I know what you mean about the 2ww thing. I'm wishing the days away and every night I'm grateful to have got through another day still with sore boobs and nausea! I'm only 5 & half weeks(post conception)so such a long way to go! Rang the midwife today to book an appt and she asked me to call back at 7 weeks(post AF) which is Sunday as miscarriages are so common this early.  . Will be happier when I get to 8 weeks. Going to book a private scan at 7 weeks at CRMW.

Big  to everyone else!
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one to say good luck for 2moro tiny x

Worked really late tonight so will catch up better tomorrow. Thanks for all the hugs and kind thoughts x


----------



## pheobs1

Hi All

Mrs T - praying you have a different result today xxxxx
Tiny - hope everything went ok for you today xx
Sprinkles - Sorry to hear that you have been having a tough time of it. xxxx

AFM - Finally.....lining 10.4mm and lead follie is 18mm.  All set for IUI on SUnday or Monday.  Just waiting for clinic to get back to us about doing the treatment on Sunday.

Big Hugs to you all, thinking of everyone as always
xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Yay Pheobs u on ur way wishing u gd luck for either sunday or monday x
Mrs T thinking of u hun x x
juls hope u doing ok not long now for u x
hello 2 everyone else hope u all doing gd 
afm i hav bn having a lot of af type pains 2day just hope that its not af still got a while 2 go but im in2 single figures now not that im counting or anything x


----------



## Juls78

Thanks for asking after me guys, what a supportive lot you are!! 

I have 1 day to go, think i will prob test tomorrow now as a bfn will not be a surprise to me. I am still spotting brown discharge but it is light. So far hasn't got worse, lighter if anything but still..... who knows.

Sundanceer, put the cramps down to medication hun. Good luck for the rest of the 2ww!!

Phoebs- good luck for your iui- good lining and a good follie!! 

Mrs T - hope you are ok!! thinking of you a lot. xx

Diddy- i hope time flies for you. The scan will be here before you know it! x

sprinkles- thanks for your words of wisdom, you have calmed me down a bit- hope the rest of your pg goes very smoothly!!xx

Tinytabs- hope et went ok! You must be pupo now! Take it easy.xx

julsxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Sprinkles - good to hear from you, boy have you been having a tough time. It'll be worth it though

Sundancer - how are you holding up, only a week left now. I've got everything crossed for you

Juls - hope Sprinkles words have reassured you, best of luck for testing. I'll be thinking of you

Tiny - hope ET went well for you

Phoebs - good luck for Sun/Mon

Afm, tested to confirm the negative. Not at all surprised but still horrible seeing 'Not Pregnant' shouted at you from the test! Thanks for all your messages of support, they mean an awful lot. 

Mrs T x


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Mrs T been thinking of u all the time hope u r coping as best u can its so so hard x x 
im not 2 bad but temptation is setting in big time the closer it gets the worse i am in wanting 2 test early was not like this last time


----------



## lou7

Mrs T - so sorry to hear about your BFN.  Had really hoped it was going to be your turn.  Massive hugs.   

Fingers crossed for everyone else.  Have been keeping track of you all even though I haven't posted for a while.

Lou xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Mrs T. So sorry. Sending you big hugs. Stay positive. Hope you come up with a plan. 

Sun Dancer. Good luck. Not long now x


----------



## kara76

Juls and sundancer good luck ladies and sundancer stop being naughtie and wanting to test lol

Sprinkles lovely yo hear from you. Hope ur op went ok, wasn't it for a stitch? 

Mrs t big hugs huni, I know how u are feeling right now and you know where I am if u wana talk . Often this is a a numbers game and my best advice is get knocked down then pick yourself back up and get back on that horse.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Kara. Yes I had a high cervical cerclage with bladder dissection, done by a Prof up in London. Staying very positive at the moment. Just need to get past 30 weeks x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks both, yes going to book my follow up tomorrow. I defo know where you are Kara, there's no escaping me! I'm with you, I want to try again as soon as possible depending on the advice I'm given. I found your follow up questions thread earlier so gonna try and get some questions together tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

U having regular scans too? Those stitches are very successful, I have a short cervix and scans every 2 weeks


----------



## kara76

Mrs t I hope that thread helps, I always found asking questions and understanding helped me through and I'm sure at times lyndon probably thought I had gone round the twist as I questioed everything lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well if he looks at me like that I'll blame you lol x


----------



## kara76

I bet u would too


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I might.. I'm like you, need to know everything, challenge everything so you can say you've done everything you could. That's why I was looking for your thread earlier, can't imagine there is something you didn't ask !


----------



## pheobs1

Mrs T - big hugs.  Thinking of you.  You have the right attitude and hope you get all the answers you need xx
Juls - really hoping you get a BFP xx
Sundancer - Keeping fingers crossed for you xx

Hi to everyone, hope you are all ok/  AFM - Sunday is the day, jsut waiting for the phone call of when to take my HCG tonight
xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

Sorry I havent been around much but life has just been so busy and I have been rather emotional about everything. 

Mrs T I am so sorry that you had a BFN    I know what it feels like and it really is ****e. Hope you get a fu soon, bet it will be much quicker than waiting for one at IVFWales. I hope that they can give you some options for next time and a date to start again soon. I always like a plan and that way I have something to focus on.

Pheobs - hope you get the call soon. great that you are going in sunday, good luck with it

Juls - how are you doing, good luck for testing.

Sundancer - when are you testing? good luck    for you both testing

Sprinkles - hope you have an easy time till you reach 40 weeks, it sounds as though its been rather stressful for you

Diddy good luck with the scan   

tiny - hope et went well, good luck with the 2ww

Kara how are you doing, hope you and tyler are well.


----------



## sun dancer

Afternoon all hope u all doing ok 
Pheobs gd luck for sunday x
sugar i dont test till nxt wk got 6 days left x
Mrs T how u keeping x x
Afm i hav had loads and loads of pain 2day so much so that if i wasnt going through this i know that af wod b here now or in thr nxt hr or 2  so now im really thinking that this just hasnt worked again but i hav got a few days left so lets just wait and c im trying really hard 2 keep positive but sumtimes its 2 hard  x x


----------



## Juls78

Thanks ladies for your support. I know i am not a crmw member but you have been so lovely. I just popped on to let you know that i did get a bfp this morning. I am over the moon but very nervous too as this has happend twice before and didn't end well. I also still have spotting so at the moment i am trying to be quietly happy.


Mrs t- thinking of you a lot. xxxx
Good luck to everyone else! especially sun dancer- nearly there xxxx

julsxx


----------



## sun dancer

Awww thanks juls u take thing easy now and look after ur self gd luck wiv the blood test i ahv a feeling u r going 2 b fine x x x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Juls. That is fantastic news. Try and ignore the spotting and relax. Eat lots of chocolate!

Sundancer. Stay positive. Thinking of you. 

Mrs T. Hope you are ok. 

Prayers to everyone on 2ww. 

Kara. Yes scans every 2 weeks. Any excuse to see the babies!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Juls, congrats on the BFP! Hope you get a blood test soon to put your mind at rest. I like Sprinkles' advice of lots of chocolate. I might try that for a completely different reason !

Sundancer, I'm sure everyone will tell you that the pains mean nothing. I'm keeping everything crossed for you as I have a very good feeling...Not long now hun x

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Mrs T x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Sundancer I hope the next week flies by for you. I hope the pains are just implanting or your uterus stretching getting ready xx

Juls great news I bet you and dh are over the moon xx


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all 
well the pain i had yesterday lead 2 sum spotting last sorry for tmi went 2 the loo last nite bowt 8.45 and there was a  little on my knicks then had a small amount when wiping a few times after it was a very lite red in colour but havent had anymore since i was convinced that it was the end as i always get 2 day 10 then start bleeding but feeling a little better this morning as it has stopped. so hopefully it was sumthing of nothing.
sorry for the me post 
hope everyone is doing ok what a horrible day out there 2day x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning sundancer, hope it comes to nothing for you. Remind me are you on cyclogest or gestone? 

Have you called the clinic to see what they think ?


----------



## Sprinkles1170

SunDancer
stay positive. The same happened to me. Could easily be implantation. I have a great feeling about you. Chin up. When is OTD?


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T im on both gestone and cyclogest havent 4nd clinic 
sprinkles i hav 5 days left b4 i test 
thanks both x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm with Sprinkles, stay positive. I'm wishing you all the luck in the world x


----------



## tinytabbs

hi all

sun dancer - i really hope it is just some implantation cramps etc. or stretching of your uterus   xx

Mrs T -  so sorry to here of your result   xxx

jules - congratulations xx

pheobs - good luck for EC on sunday   amanda and debbie are so good at relaxing you. you will be fine xx

afm - I have 2 x 'textbook' embryos on board, they went in on day 2 and i am 2dpt now. I'm enjoying relaxing at the moment and eating lots of chocolate. My otd is 18th feb but i really want to test on valentines day..what do you think? i will be 11 dpt.
hope all is well with everyone xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Congrats tiny on being pupo gd luck got my fingers crossed for u enjoy the madness of the 2ww as for testing on the 14th im not sure but sum1 will pop along and give u sum advice x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats tiny on being pupo. I wouldn't test early if I was you. Clinic told me first time to test was 14 days post et. I've never tested earlier than told but I know lots of ladies do. Good luck for the 2ww


----------



## kara76

Tiny congratulations on being pupo.sorry to be a bore but I wouldn't advise early testing unless clinic advise it

Mrs t how are u

Sprinkles glad ur having a scan every 2 weeks, I found it reassuring yet also stressful

Sundancer finger crossed for test day hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sundancer - how are you feeling now? Any more bleeding ? Are you planning on testing on Tuesday or are you going to be a very good girl and wait to 16 dpt on Thursday ?

Hey Kara, think it's hit me for six today. I guess I had to hold it all together all week because of work. Woke in what can only be described as a vile mood, then came the tears and have just been feeling really really down all day. I can't even talk to DH, which is unusual because we always take comfort in each other. 

To make matters worse I missed a call from Amanda this morning to offer me a short notice follow up today but my phone was on silent so I didnt get the message on time. She is gonna call me back tomorrow but I will probably have to wait til next weekend when I could've known what the plan was already. 

Sorry for the down post, bet you're sorry you asked now Kara ! x


----------



## kara76

AWw hun I think its totally normal to be down. Crikey I know how down I use to get. Don't feel sad about missing your short notice follow up, u would need a little time to get ur questions ready 
I found I had to be strong in front of luke as he was hurting too and if I were totally honest with him and my family it made it worst. If that makes sense


----------



## kara76

AWw hun I think its totally normal to be down. Crikey I know how down I use to get. Don't feel sad about missing your short notice follow up, u would need a little time to get ur questions ready 
I found I had to be strong in front of luke as he was hurting too and if I were totally honest with him and my family it made it worst. If that makes sense


----------



## kara76

AWw hun I think its totally normal to be down. Crikey I know how down I use to get. Don't feel sad about missing your short notice follow up, u would need a little time to get ur questions ready 
I found I had to be strong in front of luke as he was hurting too and if I were totally honest with him and my family it made it worst. If that makes sense


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes, that totally makes sense hun, staying out of his way most of the day so he's blissfully ignorant. I didnt need time to prepare FU questions though, I had yours lol xxx


----------



## kara76

Sometimes it really is a numbers game and that use to make me feel rubbish hence my need to ask so much and understand . I will never know what made it work or whether it was purely a throw of the dice but I do know one thing. If u cam afford too keep at it cause the chances are it will work, ur embryos are good, lining good, u just need that sticky one 

When I was cycling I often felt very alone in the world away from ff as no one could understand the pain of it all and one day my mum said to me that she would never fully understand how I felt but she would try and she would always be there. I suppose what I'm trying to say is. Here is a place u can express ur true feelings and know we understand fully. 
I've had a whole host of emotions over the years and looking back I don't know how I stayed strong perhaps I was blinkered and I set out for something and I was gona get it somehow. Cry, shout, get drunk, laugh, cry, shout etc etc but most of all stay true to ur heart and listen to your consultant 

Sorry to waffle. Af always makes me deep and meaningful


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww hun, you are giving me very leaky eyes now, good job DH is downstairs! Only my sister knows about treatment and as much as she cares she aint got a scooby doo really. I know that I can always turn to FF because they are the only people who truly understand.

I'm far from ready to give up and what the hell it's only money! £15k down so far and I'll keep trying until there is no chance of success. My dad always said I was a stubborn one but I've never given up on something I really wanted so I don't intend to start now. And when I'm told there is no point then I will move on to adoption because we are missing a part of our family right now and we need to make it whole however we go about it.


----------



## kara76

Sorry about the leaky eyes yet I feel a few leaks are good for the soul. I think I did all my cryin in the bath.

Good on ya girl, money doesn't matter,we were prepared to sell our house . Its not something that u can put a price on.
Here with u all the way


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I usually do all my crying in the car on the way home from work. Yep, money isnt important, I do hope I get to keep my house though, its perfect for a family 

Thanks hun, I know I've always got your support x


----------



## sun dancer

Morning All
Kara & Mrs T just reading bk i also had leaky eyes    
Mrs T sending big hugs 2 u hope u feeling a little better 2day its such a horrible journey 2 go through x x     
im going mad    at the moment Mrs T im never going 2 b able 2 wait till thursday 2 test tuesday cant come quick enough no more bleeding but hav had a little discharge this morning my head is well and truly in the shead thank god dh is here wiv me other wise think i wod hav caved in by now and tested 
hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Diddy16

Mrs T-sending you humungous hugs hun. Nothing I can say will make you feel better. Give yourself time and cuddle up with DH.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening girls, Diddy thanks for the hugs, much needed. Still feel no better today but spent lots of time with DH today which was nice. I have my FU booked for next Sat, can't wait to have a plan.

Sundancer - only two more sleeps til Tues, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, I'll keep saying it I've got a good feeling for you

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## kara76

Mrs t that's great u have ur follow up booked and can then move forward with a plan. I'm sure u have lots of questions. 

Take a massive hug from me huni


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hug gratefully received  Just pm'd you x


----------



## Redkay75

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me cutting in but I just can't sleep!

started stimming tonight with 375iu Menopur for IUI (hopefully convert to IVF/ICSI if respond well) at CRMW. My mind is just wirring and I can't turn it off. 

I hadn't realised how the waiting to start time had affected me until I left clinic on Friday for baseline scan and just burst into tears, unfortunately DH had gone to Stoke as he had a gig. It's just the weirdest feeling not being in control of your emotions or even aware of how close to the edge I've been getting for weeks, and thats before the hormone injections and lack of sleep so good luck to my colleagues tomorrow/today! 

I feel like I have listened to all the good advice my whole life, to wait and I just waited too damn long. It was always wait until you meet someone, wait until you have had a a few years you time, wait until you are financially stable, wait, wait, wait (I've waited since I had a M/C at uni when I was 21) and now I'm done waiting I'm a wreck!   Sorry to vent but I need to get it off my chest and everyone else gives me the platitudes I know already... "you wouldn't have met Andy" (beloved DH) ..."You've had a lot of fun" ... "You have a great career".. I know all that but all I ever wanted is to be a Mummy!

Sorry going to give sleep another try.

K x

P.S. good luck to all


----------



## BexyPob

Hi all
This is my first ever post anywhere ever so I don't have much idea of what I'm doing but fingers crossed    I've just started down-regging at CRMW and feel really positive about the clinic, and everyone seems lovely.  We've already had a few go's so I do need reassurance that we're trying everthing we can to get to that BFP.  Assuming all goes to plan Amanda has only mentioned cyclogest for after the ET...should I be asking questions about having steroids etc to help the embryos stay where they should I haven't had any NK testing done but panicking a bit that we should be doing a bit more than the usual.
Good luck to everyone cycling xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Really quick post from me to wish all the luck in the world to Sundancer for testing tomorrow x

Will catch up better tomorrow


----------



## Juls78

Good luck for tomorrow, sundancer!!! Will be thinking of you.

Mrs T- I always feel much better when i have a plan. Good luck for the weekend!!
Redkay- wow what a way with words so early! Hope your day in work wasn't too bad!

Hyperbexy- good luck with the next cycle. I find you can never ask too many questions and i am interested to see that crmw now do immune testing so may be the way to go. From what i can gather from here everyone seems really impressed with the clinic.

julsxx


----------



## sun dancer

evening all well i caved in and did the test 2nite and OMG OMG its a BFP  we r over the moon but still cant believe it thanks all for all the gd wishes x x


----------



## kara76

Aww sundancer I so knew u were gona cave in. 
Congratulations girl


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all,

Sundancer - wow I feel privileged to be hearing that LIVE so to speak, congratulations!!!  I have all my appendages crossed for you!

I've now been awake since 2am and feel alarmingly awake at that! My ovaries feel as if someone has hooked gradually increasing wieghts on throughout the day and my stomach is really bloated and this was just the first 24 hours after the Menopur injections started. Does that mean I have a good chance to respond well or am I wishful thinking, what was everyone elses symptoms in the first 24 hours? One of my colleagues said my stomach looked bloated at dinner time and I thought "cheeky cow" told her I felt fine, she said "no you definately look bloated I know your belly!" (I might add that they all know what we're doing at work, I'm just not one for secrets and they've all been willing me to fall pregnant for years giving me all sorts of fertility symbols and good luck charms and promising to knit booties etc.!) At afternoon play I put my coat on and it strained to do up when it's normally a  gappy fit, on my estimation thats about 3-4 inches of bloat, is that usual? I know what I'd look like 3 months pregnant already! BTW I'm a hearty size 20-22 normally  

Ok I think I may now actually beginning to feel tired, hopefully my brain will switch off too!

Best wishes to all

K x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Congratulations sundancer you and dh must be ecstatic x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Yay! Sundancer. I said I had a good feeling for you!  You must be absolutely delighted!!!
Now the 40ww begins!!!!

Welcome to redkay and hbexy x


----------



## Redkay75

Cheers Sprinkles, good luck for your own bundle/s of joy!  

K x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Huge congrats Sundancer, so good to have a BFP to celebrate - I knew you would do it x


----------



## sun dancer

Well we r still in shock can not believe it x x but so so happy aswell 
Thanks girls for all the congrats messages it really does mean alot x x


----------



## Daisy11

Congratulations Sundancer!!!!!  Fantastic news - so please for you


----------



## pheobs1

Congratulations Sundancer, so thrilled for your.  Fabulous to hear and am so happy for you
xxx


----------



## Juls78

amazing news sundancer!!!!! good luck!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Sundancer - Huge, huge congratulations, what wonderful news!      
Juls - thanks very much I shall get my questions ready in time for my next scan - poor Amanda  
Redkay - I have been massively bloated during both of my stimulations, I looked sixth months pregnant by the time I was ready for EC...elasticated waists were the only answer for me  Good luck x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welcome redkay and hyperbexy, all the girls are fab, you will get loads of support and help here

Tiny - how are you doing, hope the madness hasnt set in yet!

Phoebs, you must be PUPO by now. Congrats and rest up 

Juls - how are the bloods going (sshh!!)

Hi to everyone else, sorry rubbish at personals atm but am thinking of you all.

Kara - thanks for being there last night, you are always so thoughtful. I think I had a mini meltdown but I'm feeling a bit better today (couldnt be much worse eh!) x


----------



## kara76

Welcome newbies. You will find lots of help and support here

Mrs t you weren't too bad huni, u just needed a little shoulder to cry on and omg I've needed one on and off over the years so I was glad to be able to help u through. I think a meltdown is totally allowed


----------



## Juls78

Mrs t thanks for asking, especially with everything you are going through and i do understand!!    Yesterdays result was 669 i think that was  19 days post ec, so promising ssshhhhh!! Now got to wait for tomorrows result to see what happens next!

julsxx


----------



## pheobs1

Lot's of love and luck Juls xxx
Mrs T - hope you are feeling ok?  Sending you lots of huggs.  Thank you, I got basted on Sunday.  Debbie did it and was fabulous.  So yes I am PUPO and on the terrible 2ww.  OTD is 22nd but Debbie said we could test on the 20th but to retest on 22nd anyway.
Love to all
Pheobs
xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - shoulder to bawl on more like, seriously hun don't think I would be coping without you (Mrs Positive) right now x

Juls - I've never got that far so I don't know what the numbers mean but they sound good to me! Good luck tomorrow 

Phoebs - try not to think about testing yet! Enjoy and rest up


----------



## kara76

Pheobes congratulations on being pupo yay

Mrs t u know u can find me whenever u need me


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I definately do know where to find you and no doubt I will need you soon x


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Kara, feeling positive today, was on a downer yesterday!  Fingers crossed! Thank you x


----------



## marieclare

Woohoo big congrats to sundancer thats lovely news. 

Good luck pheobs for 2ww. 

Mrs T best wishes for follow up sat, if you're anything like me a plan should really help xxx  

Hi everyone else hope you are all well


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all 
Mrs T thinking of u hun big hugs coming ur way hope u feel much better after ur fu and get sum answers      
Pheobs congats on being pupo hope u taking things easy x
thanks for all the well wishes im still in a bubble i think just cant believe it spoke 2 Amanda yesterday got a scan on the 1st march in the afternoon just hope and pray that all will b ok im full of bloody cold the last thing i need x
hope everyone else is ok thinking of u all x x


----------



## shah74

Hi All
Sorry havn't been in touch, hope everyone in well.  Started treatment just after Christmas, been injecting and taking Estrogen every day for a month.  FET is booked for Friday.  Today is my first day on Cylogest, I've been reading some posts and it say's you should take 12 hours apart, is that correct?
Sha xx


----------



## btbam

Hello Ladies, Can I join you? We started treatment at CRMW last month and are hoping for EC Monday and a valentines baby, if anyone can make one for us, I'm sure it's Lyndon.  I've tried to stay away from FF but it's just not working so I've given in!!  Feeling very achey and sore this time round which is new for me - not really sure what's going on with my ovaries as last scan was on monday, but will find out tomorrow.  Has any one else felt like they've been kicked in the back by a horse?

Congratulations Sundancer - that's just the news I needed to see this morning.  Enjoy your new pregnancy.

Shah 74 - I've used cyclogest 12 hours apart in previous cycles, so yes, I think that's correct.  7 and 7 always worked well for me in the week, but getting up early on a weekend was a bit of a pain.


----------



## kara76

Welcome btbam, I remember your name
Loads of luck hun. I remember getting pains with stimming

I use to do cylosgest morning and night , I would always check with clinic if ur unsure


----------



## kara76

please can all your ladies take a moment to read this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256121.msg4270442#msg4270442


----------



## Redkay75

Hi btbam, I'm stimming at the moment (first time for me) and have lower back and belly pains like constant harsh period pains and my belly is swollen. My DH has taken to calling me 'the swovary' which is nice.

I'm not sure I feel like I've been kicked in the back by a horse, but there's still time , I have problems standing for too long as if I don't keep moving the ache sets in. What are injecting, I'm nosey!! I am on 0.5 suprecur (was 0.3) and 375iu of Menopur. I'm in on Monday for my next scan, good luck witht he EC.

I've just got back from first stimming scan and I have 9 follies, I'm so chuffed as we were warned I may not respond at all with my AMH being 2.5, we weren't even going to try and go straight for DE in Spain as it looked rather bleak. Fingers crossed they are all strong on Monday and then we can convert to IVF/ICSI rather than having a folicle reduction for IUI. Debbie and Amanda were suprised at my beautiful (my description) little follies I was so very proud. I just hope the 6 best ones make it through. One hurdle jumped another few to go!

Good luck all.

K x


----------



## jk1

Sundancer....congratulations!! xx

Sorry i've not posted much lately....got myself a new job which has meant putting our 4th cycle back by a couple of months  ....gutted but i know its the right thing to do.  DH spoke to Amanda today and we should be good to go in May with EC/ET in June....can't wait!!

Hope everyone is ok....i big time need to read back to see whats news!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Daisy11

Morning Ladies,

Hope your all well.

Good luck for FET today Shah - will have my fingers crossed for you.    
Sundancer, tiny Phoebs and all you other PUPO ladies - hope your taking it easy & chilling out  
Hi btbam & hyperbexy!  Hope your doing ok. 

Big hello to everyone else 

AFM - Started downregging on Weds - all good so far (well - as good as being jabbed in the belly can be!) 
Amanda has booked us for baseline on the 23rd and EC week commencing 7th March.  So hopefully we'll stick to the plan this time.    

Sending loads of love & luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Shah good luck for et today.


----------



## sun dancer

shah gd luck for day hope all goes really well for u x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Shah hope ET went well


----------



## kara76

Mrs t all the very best for your appointment tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks hun x


----------



## shah74

Hi All

Embryo didn't survive defrosting.  Feel numb, speak soon x


----------



## pheobs1

Shah - so sorry hun.  Massive hugs to you. xxxxxxx
Mrs T - good luck for today, really hope you get the answers you need and know your next move
BtBam and Redkay75 - good luck for Monday

Hyperbex, kara, marieclare, sundancer, JK1, Daisy and anybody I have missed.  Hope you are all ok.

AFM almost a week down.  Still swinging from positive to negative.  Lots of niggles and signs, but it may well be my body  and mind playing tricks on me!
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Shah -  so sorry to hear your news. Nobody can really say anything to comfort you but my best advice is to get a plan.

Phoebs - you sound like you are doing well so far.

Tiny - how are you coping with the madness of the 2ww?

Btbam - good luck for EC Monday

Redkay - good luck for your scan on Monday

Daisy, Hyperbexy - hope your downregging is going ok

Juls78 - how did your blood test go, is it still shhh?

Sugar - how are you ?

Hi Sundancer, Marieclaire, Sprinkles, Diddy and you all you other mums and bumps

Hey Kara, I've PM'd you 

Afm, went for my follow up this morning with Amanda. Lyndon wasnt there which I was initially disappointed with but Amanda, Lyndon and Umesh had discussed my case yesterday. Basically, to cut a long story short I am going to be taking DHEA for 3 months and cycling after that in the hope that it may improve the quality of my eggs/embryos. I won't be changing my protocol because everything else went as planned. Amanda was brilliant with me, especially when I had a little cry. Trouble is I've been mostly putting on a brave face and I've not really dealt with it, I guess it's gotta come out sometime so today I have given myself permission to sob my heart out ! It was at that point I was a bit relieved that Lyndon wasn't there because I felt bad enough crying in front of Amanda. So its back to the waiting game for me. Amanda reassured us that she sthinks we will get pregnant, although I knew that because Kara had told me, lol.


----------



## Diddy16

Aw Mrs T. Bless you. You really do need to let it all come out-I cried for a few days after my failed cycle. Then when I thought I was ok I would burst into tears without warning. Remember my embarassing episode at the reception of IVF Wales when I couldn't catch my breath enough to even speak? You WILL be a mummy one day hun. I just know it.    

Shah-so so sorry love. Sending massive hugs.    

Hi to everyone else!  

Just about to have a curry-probably not a good idea with the nausea but it's a Sat night tradition in our house and I do love a curry!
xxxx


----------



## jk1

Shah sorry to hear your news x x x

Mrs t - I'm glad your appt went well. I found my second cycle harder to get over than my first or my third, so let it all out!! I bet having a plan will help too x x x x


----------



## kara76

Shah I am so very sorry

Mrs t glad urs appint$ent went well


----------



## pheobs1

Mrs T - Really pleased your appointment went well and that you now have a plan
Shah - how are you doing?  Sending you lots of hugs
Diddy - how was the curry?

AFM - yet another lazy pajama day!  Have to go to work tomorrow though :-(

One week down and one to go!
xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Afternoon all 
Mrs T so glad that ur fu went well x x
shah so sorry that ur embie didnt make it thinking of sending u hugs x 
btbam gd luck for moro hope u get lots of lovely eggs x x
pheobs & tiny hope u pupo girls r doing gd and not going 2 mad x x
hope everyone else is ok thinking of u all x


----------



## BexyPob

Shah - I'm so very sorry to hear your news.
Mrs T - Excellent that you had a good cry, it really does help, it's no good trying to be brave, I tried that with our first 2 attempts and then cried like a raving banshee the 3rd time - much better 
Thank you all for your good wishes down regging going very well, on other cycles I have taken tablets and nasal spray and felt really unwell but feeling fab and still positive on Suprecur, first scan on Tues! Good luck to everyone else with milestones this week x


----------



## Flash123

Hello all, Hope you don't mind me jumping on board but i am about to start the madness of another cycle.

Currently we are waiting for our second NHS cycle at IVF Wales but we thought we would squeeze in a cycle while we are waiting.
#We had our first consultation with Amanda on sat morning. She was fab as usual and it was so nice to have a quick catch up with Debbie. Looks like we are going to do IVF/ISCI split this time with the possibilty of Intralipids. Have just had my AMH levels tested after nearly 2 1/2 years, since then i have had surgery and alot of endometriosis development so am really interested to see what it comes out as this time. We are going for the easter hols with EC prov booked for week beg 18th April.

Mrs T - I was prob at the clinic at the same time as you were on Sat. Our appt was 10 a.m.We were either the couple sat in silence in the reception because we had had a huge row on the way to the clinic because dh was late     Not the best of atmosphere for a fertility meeting     or the couple that came out of Amanda's room smiling and chatting and then continued not to speak as soon as amanda was out of sight     

Dh said it is prob a good thing we are starting as soon as possible as my moods have been so bad  that we probably still won't be speaking by Easter. If we hadn't have been in the clininc think i would have     him one   

Sorry this is a me post. Hoping to catch up with everyone soon

take care and      and plenty of    for us all

Liz XX


----------



## kara76

Hiya liz
Great news ur cycling soon. We use to argue on way to appointments and also due to lateness and we being on pins.

Bet its nice having a plan in place.

Do u take high dose omega 3 fish oils!if not then maybe start as this can aid immune issues and endo. I use to take boots own brand high dose its the dha and epa that's the important part and boots brand have a good high content

I think its great crmw are doing immune testing and intralipids


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Liz,

We were in just before you, you probably saw my DH waiting in the foyer when I was in the loo trying to pull myself together after having had a little cry. 

You sound like me, I'm always waiting for my DH, he always makes me late and gets me stressed !

Good luck for your cycle, you'll be a while before me 

Hey Kara x

Mrs T x


----------



## Daisy11

morning ladies,

Just a quick one as Im in work - 

Shah - so sorry to hear your news - sending you loads of    

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend and you are all well  

Love & luck to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Diddy16

Morning you lovely girls!

Mrs T-sending lots more    your way. Glad you have a plan.xx

Shah-also sending lots more    to you.

Liz-great that you're starting soon! Funny how we can punish our other halves with silence but in front of other people be lovely and smiley!  . I'm afraid I'm the culprit for being late. DP always tells me we have to be places earlier as he's used to it!

Phoebs-the curry was ok actually. Didn't suffer afterwards but then I did only have a Korma. I was a bit disappointed as it wasn't very tasty-I normally have a Bhuna. Needs must though!

DP took me for a lovely lunch yesterday and I managed to eat a starter and main which was really nice but I can't eat like before as I've got used to 'snacking' all the time due to the nausea. We came home and promptly fell asleep on the sofa!   
Have my early scan on Wednesday. DP said yesterday he was really looking forward to it which was lovely. I wish I could just look forward to it but I'm also so scared something might be wrong.    . I know how lucky I am and I just    all is ok. We're off to CRMW for the scan as NHS don't want to even see me until 10 weeks! 

Have a lovely day everyone!
xxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

Just a quick one to let you know that the Heath has called and they have a cancellation for tomorrow morning so I am having my lap done in less than 24hrs so will hopefully be cycling in a few weeks.

Just trying to get things sorted out now with work and babysitters. DH went away this morning and is not back till wed and my parents are back from hols very late tonight so its a bit of a jiggle about. Just phoned the clinic and I am waiting for Deb to call me back so I can sort out some dates and get my drugs.

Will post again soon. I knwo I have not been on here much but waiting is awful and I try to focus on other things to make the time go quicker, not that it works that well   

Will let you know how it goes as soon as I can xxx


----------



## kara76

Sugar as you know I am so very pleased you are getting ur op. Will be waiting for news

Good luck


----------



## Daisy11

Brill news Sugar fairy - Good luck - got everything crossed for you!!    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all good today.

Liz - Welcome and lots of luck for your cycle.
Diddy - Must admit I am strictly a Korma girl at all times!
Sugar - Fabulous news, wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.  Get plenty of peppermint tea in, I found it a godsend after mine! xxx

Mrs T- hope you are feeling ok today.
Shah thinking of you too xxx

AFM - had to go to work today.  I am exhausted.  Been feeling really sick on and off all day.  Praying it's a good sign and not a bug!
xxx


----------



## tinytabbs

hi. sorry its a flying visit but  I got my BFP today!!!! I have a cupid baby  
sooooooo happy. after spotting yesturday i am on bed rest until wed!   speak soon xx


----------



## jk1

Congratulations tinytabbs!! Fab news!! Xx

Hey sugar hope all goes well tomorrow for you, won't be long now till you start your cycle!!! Xx

Happy valenties day to all you lovely ladies! Dh is making me spicy meatballs and spaghetti for dinner........mmmmm!!! Lol

Jo x x x x x


----------



## Redkay75

Hi to all,

Congratulations tinytabbs you must be over the moon at the moment!

Diddy, Glad everything is going well with you I have been lurking and keeping an eye out as you said your AMH was low, as is mine so it's great to know you have a positive result.

Shah and Mrs T - I have absolutely no experience in this as this is my first cycle but I feel for you.

Fingers crossed for Pheobs hope all the signs are good news coming your way.

btbam hope it all went well today!

LizG how you didn't bop him on the nose is a miracle, clinic or no clinic! you must be an angel!

One of my follies on the right has 'popped' but have gained another on the left, making 9 still. EC on Thursday and so I have told work I can't come in for the rest of the week, but I am rather uncomfortable and in some pain and so running around after autistic kids isn't really possible at the moment anyway.

I'm really rather excited as is DH who has been like a mother hen around me for the last week, he even found where the duster is kept!!!

Best wishes to all!

K x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks girls, hopefully will be cycling before April   

Tiny - great news, I hope that you have a very uneventful 8 months ahead of you
Mrs T - hope you and dh are doing ok and you got the dhea sorted 
Redkay - goodluck for ec on Thursday, I hope it all goes well for you
Diddy - hope you are doing ok, good luck for the scan on Wed. Sending you   

I am sorry that I am not posting all personals tonight but I cannot think at the mo, got so much to get ready for tomorrow. I thought I would have a little more time to prepare but in 12 hrs I will be sitting in the hospital   . DH is away but hoping that he will come home tonight. He is not due home until Wed. Would rather he was here but thankfully mum and dad are home from hols later tonight so they will have to step in. Hopefully they dont want a lie in tomorrow   

Happy Valentines Day all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Tiny, congratulations, you must be thrilled

Phoebs, hope it's a good sign. At least work makes the 2ww go faster

Sugar, brilliant news on your op. I know it hasn't left you with much time to organise things but at least you haven't got too much time to think about it either. I will be thinking of you tomorrow 

Redkay - good luck for Thurs

Hi to everyone else

My DHEA is on the way, at least I feel like i will be doing something while I'm waiting. I've been treated by my DH today to flowers and a lovely dinner so trying to be grateful for what I've got. I've gone all day without crying too (so far!)

Mrs T x


----------



## Queenie1

just jumping in to say

sugar that is fab news about your lap and good luck for tomorrow hope it goes well.  won't be long and you will be cycling again. will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## pheobs1

CONGRATULATIONS Tinytabbs! xxxxx


----------



## Daisy11

Congratulations Tiny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       Fab news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Congratulations tiny that's lovely news

How is everyone?


----------



## tinytabbs

thank you all. I am totally over the moon   I am worried as i had some spotting on sunday, it has settled now tho. I did a clearblue digi this morning and pregnant 1-2 weeks appeared! eeeeeek. i have to wait until viability scan now   healthy baby? one baby or two? 2-3 weeks to find that out.     

good luck to all due to test and fingers crossed for all stimming or begining etc.  xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi everyone,

hope you are all feeling ok today?  I am exhausted after work and got quite bad cramps that started this afternoon.  So am on the sofa with a duvet, get really bad head too.  Don't care about any of it if we get a BFP.  5 sleeps to go xxxx


----------



## Diddy16

Woohoo!!!! Congratulations Tiny!    

Redkay-I hope my natural BFP has helped spread some    on this thread. My AMH was/is 'undetectable' not just low! I know it's very early days for me but I'm so thrilled to have got a BFP! Fingers crossed you'll get yours too!

Phoebs-not long to go now chick! Good luck getting through the next 5 days!  

Getting nervous about scan tomorrow. So hope everything is ok.  

 to everyone.


----------



## pheobs1

Sure it will be Diddy, will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## jk1

Sugar - hope it all went well today x x x


----------



## btbam

Huge congratulations Tiny ... brilliant news.
Sugar - good luck for a speedy recovery.

AFM; Had EC yesterday.  A wonderful 13 eggs collected and a phone call from Lyndon this morning to say that 12 have fertilised.  Fingers crossed that our valentine embryos will keep growing and dividing and that this will be our time.

Good luck for all those stimming and coming up to test day.  xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Fab news Btbam, will keep fingers crossed for you
xxx


----------



## kara76

Diddy all the best for ur scan 

Btbam wow well done you

Hiya everyone


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all havent posted for a few days im bk in work this wk and im not liking it lol 
Tiny congrats on ur bfp bet u r over the moon mine still havent sunk in yet 
btbam a lovely number of eggs well done on 12 fertilising 
pheobs not long for u now 
diddy gd luck wiv ur scan 
sugar hope everything have gone really well wiv ur op u b bk on the rollercoaster b4 u know it gd luck x
Mrs T glad that ur dhea is on its way how r u keeping x x


----------



## PixTrix

just wanted to say how thrilled I am for you Sugar. Great that you have been able to have the lap a little sooner than expected. Hope all has gone well and you have a speedy recovery and start tx asap


----------



## Queenie1

sugar hope lap has gone well today for you and you are resting up. xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

Well after all of the last minute plannning the lap got cancelled just before I was due to go down to theatre. I did get a call later that day to say that I am now on mr g's list next Tuesday so fingers crossed. 

Hope everyone is ok today. Will post properly later xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - only 4 more sleeps, hope you are keeping sane. Wishing you loads of luck

Diddy - hope your scan went well, can't wait to hear about it

Btbam - wow, you did well. Rest up ready for ET

Sugar - how annoying it was cancelled, great news that you don't have to wait much longer though. 

Hi everyone else 

Afm, DHEA arrived today so at least I feel like I'm on my 3 month countdown from tomorrow. Keeping strong cos of work but who knows how I'll be on the weekend!

Mrs T x


----------



## Diddy16

Good evening lovely ladies!

I'm sorry for the 'me' post but just wanted to update you all. I am still in awe and wonder at our beautiful baby. The scan was the most amazing experience of my life. Sorry-I won't go on as I know some of you are having a tough time at the mo.

Might be brave enough to update my ticker now! 9w plus 1. Still can't believe it.
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

That's fab news Diddy, been thinking about you.

Please don't think you can share good news, we've got to celebrate each others successes. Your posts give me hope so please feel free to share x


----------



## Redkay75

Thought I'd post something my Dad said to me tonight, bear in mind that Dad NEVER swears and you'll understand my shock and mirth at this!

Something to say to the child of Fertility treatment:

"You didn't have the luck to come from a f*ck, but rather a w*nk with a flick of a spoon"  

It really cheered me up ready for EC tomorrow hope it has the same effect for all of you.  

Kxxx


----------



## Cath34

Hi all, this is where you all are then?


----------



## Cath34

Hi all, this is where you all are then?
btbam, thats great news. Haven't we met before? I think we were on our 2ww together when you cycled at LWC Swansea?? I cycled with Dr Gorgy and had treatment at LWC London.


----------



## kara76

Super quickie as I've had a long day and still got to update ebay etc etc lol

Diddy whoo hoo well done girl. If u want and when ur ready there is a thread dedicated for those like urself wink wink

Caths hiya hun


----------



## pheobs1

Redkay - hee he, made me chuckle too!  Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow xxx
Sugar - how annoying is that!  Fingers crossed for next week hun, at least you're prepared now!
Diddy - fabulous news.  So very pleased all is well with your little one.  I bet you can't stop smiling!
Mrs T - hope you are doing ok.  Great you can start a countdown now and that you are doing something positive.  Big huggs xx

AFM - If I thought the first week was bad....this one is even worse!  Really am living in crazy town now, in and out of the toilet every two minutes.  The really bad stabby AFish pains I had yesterday worried me a bit.  Then I was convinced it had worked......two seconds later convinced it hasn't  I know I don't have to tell you all what it's like, you live it with me!
Mrs T 4sleeps!!!!xxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Sugar - wow with such a short time to go they cancelled, bummer. I hope it all happens for you soon.
Pheobs - My Dad and Mum have been so very supportive every step of the way, Mum drove us there today (seeing as she lives in Gloucestershire thats no small thing!) as DH doesn't drive and Dad said he felt quite left out, bless him.
Diddy - congrats again it's so good to hear the good luck stories, I didn't realise is was a natural BFP even better  
btbam - Hope your little ones are dividing ad growing as we speak ready for the next stage.
best wishes to everyone else too.

Well today went better than expected we got 5 eggs, all mature and injected (ICSI) so fingers crossed for tomorrow morning to find out how many are fertilised      , boy am I sore though. Andy made me a CD to listen to during the procedure but I think I only remember the first song. He said it was really hard to do the sample as he could hear people moving about outside and asking each other they want a cuppa, think I might recommend some sound proofing, must be difficult to concentrate when everyone knows what you are up to in there!   

Just a few questions if thats ok? what do AFM, DHEA & PUPO mean?

best wishes K x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Redkay, congrats on your eggs, wishing you lots of luck for your call tomorrow. 

Afm=As for me
PUPO=pregnant until proven otherwise, ie after embryo transfer before testing
DHEA=a supplement thought to improve egg/embryo quality (worth a try for me after two failed cycles)

There is a thread somewhere that gives all the abbreviations, but can't search very well off my phone sorry. Bet it was great having your family support today

Phoebs - 3 more sleeps!

Hope everyone else is ok

Mrs T x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

How are you all doing, hope everyone is well.

Pheobs keep hanging on in there, I know it is hard but test date will come soo and fingers crossed it will be good news.

Redkay good luck for the call tomorrow,    your embies are dividing nicely and you get a postive call tomorrow.

Mrs T how are you doing? hope you and dh are ok

diddy great news about your scan. I bet it was wonderful

Sundancer - how are you doing? hope you are keeping well

btbam hope et went well and you are resting well
Queenie and Pix how are you both, looking forward to catching up properly soon

If I have left anyone out I am sorry but this thread is very active and I have been away for a bit.

Got my fingers corssed for tuesday so will keep you informed

    to all


----------



## btbam

Evening ladies,
Redkay - congratulations  on your little embies.  I hope they're dividing beautifully for you.
Diddy - don't worry about upsetting anyone, I love to hear other people's good news.  Good luck with your next 7 months.
Hi Cath34- I recognise your name but have never cycled in LWC Swansea - we may well have chatted at some point.  I've been around here on and off forever now!


To everyone else - hope all is going well for you, whatever stage you're at.


AFM: Lyndon phoned today and all 12 embies are doing ok so we're going for blastocyst transfer on Saturday.     that some of them make it that far.  I'm still feeling sorry for myself as I've lots of lower abdominal pain, much more than from any other cycle and think I might have to give in and call CRMW for advice although I'm panicing that they may stop ET if I do.  We never stop worrying, do we?


xx


----------



## Redkay75

Good morning all,

btbam -   all 12 keep growing and dividing, good luck for Saturday I'll be thinking of you, hope the pain isn't to debilitating I have trusty hot water bottle, paracetamols, chocolate and a rather large dog who thinks he should be on my lap to keep the pain at bay.
pheobs - hope the sanity fairies keep sprinkling their dust for the 2ww It must be impossible to keep your mind clear and fingers crossed for a BFP  
Mrs T - thanks for the abbreviation help, I couldn't find that info on the list I looked at, though there are a few and updates all the time. I love the PUPO will be using that inm life if all goes to plan.

Hope everyone else is doing well on this glorious Friday.
AFM - Lyndon just called we have 3 eggs fertilised, 4th also but abnormal (takes after DH   ) so choice which is more than we expected and will be having 2 transferred on Sunday am if all goes to plan. I'm so excited as at Christmas we were ready to use Donor eggs as everything we had been told was not so good, so just gotta hope we keep going against the grain.    

Good luck to all

K xx


----------



## pheobs1

Btbam andRedkak - fabulous news,  Fingers crossed for your BFP's xxxxx


----------



## Diddy16

Thank you btbam-very sweet of you. Wow! 12 little embies! Good luck for tomorrow. You'll soon be PUPO!  

Redkay-3 embies! That's fantastic news. We were due to have one more tx using my eggs this month and then seriously considering DE if unsucessful so I know how you feel. I responded poorly even on the highest dose of Menopur in November so I had pretty much resigned myself to my eggs being no good before I  had my surprise natural BFP. You CAN and WILL go against the grain hun! Good luck for Sunday's ET.  

Big    to all!
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening all,

Phoebs - 2 more sleeps! Hope you are doing ok, thinking of you 

Btbam - I hope the pain has settled down, I was the same but it won't affect ET so hope you're not too worried. Getting to blasts is great news. Good luck for ET

Redkay - great news on your embies, good luck for ET

Sugar - hi, not long now. Thanks for asking after us, we are doing ok. On the countdown, 2 DHEA down, only 88 to go lol!

Hope everyone else is ok

Mrs T x


----------



## Redkay75

Just a quick note to wish btbam well for tomorrow and the ET, hope all goes well and they look after you like queen!

Diddy16- we were amazed I responded so well, all the aches and pains and bloating were all wonderful feelings as I knew it was working, just 2 more hurdles!

K x


----------



## btbam

Redkay.... Yay!! 3 fertilised eggies, hopefully growing big and strong for sunday.


Phoebs - not long now!  How you've stayed away from the sticks I don't know... I've never managed.  And 16 days post ET is such a long time!


I had a horrible night last night with pain, so gave in and went to the clinic this morning.  I've mild OHSS but bloods are all normal, so have been told to drink complan (yuck!).  They'll scan me tomorrow but should be able to go ahead with ET.  If needed, they've ordered some cabergoline , but hopefully it'll get better from here on in. Thankyou all for the good wishes ... fingers crossed for tomorrow.


Hi to everyone else but I'm shattered after last night and heading for my bed.


Fairy dust to all xx


----------



## kara76

redkay well done on your embryos

btbam good luck with et, sorry to hear you have mild ohss. keep up the fluids

hiya everyone, sorry ive been awol from posting just been mega busy but have been reading.
btbam and cath you ladies cycled together at ivf wales if i remember rightly


----------



## btbam

Just popping on quickly to wish Redkay luck for ET tomorrow.  Hope you have 2 ( or 1 if you prefer) perfect little embryo's and you get to be pampered all day long.  Good luck xx


----------



## newbee28

Hi,
This is my first post. My Husband and i are visiting the CRMW open evening and really looking forward to seeing the facilities and meeting the team as i've heard that it's a fantastic clinic.
Does anybody know if they check your BMI before starting treatment? I'm a little bit over my BMI for my height but i am trying to lose weight but it is difficult especially when i'm despret to start treatment as soon as possible.

Can anyone who's recieved treatment hekp with my question. Also roughly how long does IVF treatment take from first consultation.

Thanks all in advance


----------



## kara76

Hiya and welcome to ff

Bmi is usually a critrea restriction for nhs treatment yet not for self funded but it is thought that a bmi under 30 does help increase the chances of success with ivf. I'm sure from first consultation to tx isn't long at crmw


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi newbee, welcome you'll get loads of support here. It really is a fantastic clinic. I started first treatment 3 days after my first consult but it will depend on whether you need bloods or any investigations. I don't remember them checking my BMI but I was told at a previous private clinic that BMI under 28 is recommended. Hope that helps

Mrs T x


----------



## Redkay75

just a quickie, been staying away all day trying to put tomorrow at the back of my mind, it's so huge that my brain almost can't compute it!    

btbam - hope it went well today, ooooooch for the OHSS! poor you!  

Newbee28 - my BMI is way over 30 and although they suggested I lose weight, they had no problem treating me and didn't make me feel disgusting like IVF Wales! The team at CRMW are lovely and supportive (and they have free tea and biscuits in the waiting room which is surely a bonus!)  

night night K x


----------



## kara76

Good luck for tomorrow redkay


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all my god this thread has gone very busy which is a very gd thing 
just wanted 2 wish everyone gd luck
Mrs T how u doing glad u have started the dhea 
pheobs how u 
hope everyone else is ok will have a read bk later 
afm im doing ok bk in work last wk and was a little tired on count down now for the scan i so cant wait 2 have it 2 know that everything is ok 
i have had 2 change from gestone 2 a different 1 but its much the same really only double the strength so only inject every other day but they dont have hurt after we couldn't get gestone for love nor money anywhere 
hope u hav all had a gd wkend


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie to say Btbam hope all went really well yesterday and you are feeling tonnes better on the pain-front, and REdkay what fantastic news about your embies and best of luck for this morning - very excited for you both xx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I have been awol, not been having the best time.
Redkay - really hope all went well
Btbam - hope everything is going ok for you
Sundancer - Wow count down to scan now, really excited for you and I am sure everything is going to be just fine
newbee28 - Welcome, the team at CRMW are fabulous.  My BMI wanders around 30 but it's never been an issue there, like Redkay IVF Wales made me feel disgusting and hugely over weight, when in reality I am probably about 6-8lbs over ideal!
Mrs T - how are you doing xxxx
Hey Kara and everyone else, sorry if I have missed anyone, my head is in the shed.

Well AFM - I cracked and did a hpt on Friday morning which was BFN.  I was convinced I was pg so was really disappointed.  As it was only 12 days post IUI I still thought I had a shot.  TMI WARNING........ Friday night I had brown dc while wiping, but I still took my cyclogest as I wasn't ready to give in yet.  Did another hpt Ssat morning which was BFN too, then started getting pink dc which turned to red by lunch time and AF was in full flow by Sat night.  I feel a bit cheated as I didn't make it to OTD, I thought the cyclogest would have held off AF?  I need to make an appointment with Amanda and will ask, but welcome your thoughts Kara?  Amanda said to do another test on Tuesday )OTD) for completeness.  It is supposed to be my first day back in work today after 2ww off, but AF is too heavy for me to leave the house.

Sorry for the negative post guys.
Wishing you all lots of luck on your Journeys xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs, so so sorry. Sending you big hugs. Only a quick post cos I'm in work but cyclogest doesn't always hold off AF.


----------



## kara76

Btbam good luck for today

Pheobes I am so very sorry. I always got af on otd with iui so I know how ur feeling right now. Just like with ivf very often is a number game, those who it works for first time are very very lucky. Hope af isn't too bad and big hugs my heart goes out to u

Hiya everyone else

Mrs t 86?


----------



## btbam

Big hugs phoebs   . So sorry, look after yourself today and take it slow.


xx


----------



## Daisy11

Just a quick one as im in work -

Really sorry Phoebs - sending you      Hope AF calms down for you .    Take care xxx

Hi to everyone else - hope your all well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

So sorry to hear your news Phoebs, sending hugs  .  Sadly cyclogest has never held off AF for me either and I've never made it to OTD so I know how you feel, it's rubbish.  Thinking of you xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Pheobs im so sorry sending u big hugs take it easy and really hope af starts 2 slow down for u thinking of u x x


----------



## Queenie1

so sorry phoebe  

sugar good luck for tomorrow hope lap goes ahead as planned for you.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for tomorrow Sugar, be thinking of you x


----------



## pheobs1

Good Luck for today Sugar xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Good luck sugar


----------



## Daisy11

Good luck for today sugar - be thinking about you   xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Pheobs so sorry that you got af, I never had iui but everytime anyone gets a bfn we all know how it feels. Big hugs to you and dh x

Just a short one from me - I am all admitted in llandough and will be first on the afternoon list. Hopefully going down about 1pm. Will update later/tomorrow when I have news. Bizarrely af is mega late this month despite being uber early for the past 6 months. Hopefully af will happen soon after the lap then we can cycle on the next one x


----------



## shah74

Hi All

Pheobes I am so very sorry you for af, bigh hugs from me.

Just an update from me, I've been to IVF Wales today for NHS appointment so I'll be swapping posts.  Bit dissapointed as Mrs Evan suggested at my last appointment to try some DHEA which I've agreed to do.  Went to Pharmacy in hospital and they havn't any, don't know when they'll be having any and cannot suggest where to get it.  I've tried a few health shops and pharmacy but had no luck, can anyone advise where I can get some?

Big hugs and best wishes to everyone

Sharon xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Sharon, I ordered mine online as I couldn't get them anywhere either. Have you been told to get a particular type?


----------



## shah74

Hi Mrs Thomas, thank you for your quick reply, the pharmacy wrote down 'DHEA 75mg OD Prasterone', I hope this means something to you.  I looked at a few sites but DHEA seems fairly cheap compared to the price I was told at clinic, so I 'm don't know if what I'm looking at is correct .

Sharon x


----------



## sun dancer

Gd luck sugar hope all goes really well for u thinking of u x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sharon - I'm not sure what that means exactly. I was told to get 75mg of micronized DHEA and I got mine from dhea.com (us site)

Sugar - hope it all went ok x


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T how u doing hun hope u starting 2 feel a little better x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm ok thanks sundancer, coping better now and on the countdown to next time. DH is struggling to stay positive though, I hope time will make the difference for him. 

How are you? You must be on the countdown to your scan now..


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

Sugar I hope all went well for you and you are relaxing well.

Thanks for all your kind words.  Just got off the phone with Amanda, planning appointment booked for March 11th.  So only two and a bit weeks, then the appointment and picking up drugs then tx will start a bout a week later.  I feel much better with something to look forward to.
Hope everyone is ok?
xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Sugar I hope all went really well for you today and Phoebs really pleased that you are planning the next attack xx
Um bit of a selfish post but I went for my scan on Monday and found that follies on my right side were tiny and left side quite large already...couldn't understand why until DH suggested that I'd been doing the stim injection in my left side and yes he's correct. I've been so worried about doing it properly it hadn't occurred to alternate legs.  Does anyone know if the follies can get over-mature at all? I'm panicking that my right side won't catch-up and my left will be over mature or something...or am I just looking for something to panic about?  I am so angry with myself for doing this and haven't got enough follies to loose any...help ?!?!?!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - good that you have your follow up booked, wow you're set to go again quickly. 

Hyperbexy - I don't know for sure but I wouldn't have thought that injecting on one side would have made the difference. What did the clinic say? When is your next scan? Sorry can't really help with your questions but if you are worried talk it through with the clinic to put your mind at rest


----------



## Diddy16

Good morning!

Mrs T-nice to see you're sounding more positive hun!  

Pheobs-also good to hear you have a plan and are loking forward.  

Sugar-hope you're recovering well.  

Just a quickie from me-Amanda is my new hero. She really is amazing. My underactive thyroid is playing up and my levels have gone up a lot since pregnancy. I also have a 'haemangioma', which is basically a collection of extra blood vessels, in my neck. This swells up every night.The oral surgeon wanted to do an MRI but obviously can't now. He was lovely and told me not to worry and to come back in 9 months. 
Anyway-I rang Amanda yesterday as can't speak to my GP about my thyroid levels and she knows all about both problems! She said I will need to have consultant-led care as opposed to midwife-led care for my thyroid and as for the haemangioma, she told me not to worry and that when I'm in bed the blood flow will increase to it so that's why it swells. I thought this would be the answer but she's so lovely and really puts your mind at rest.
So....now I have to wait until a week tomorrow for my first appointment with the midwife at the anti natal clinic and dating scan. Work is so horrible at the moment and so stressful as we're short staffed. Still can't tell anyone so have to be so careful. 

hugs to all!
xx


----------



## sun dancer

Afternoon all 
Mrs T glad u starting 2 feel better im sure wiv time ur dh will get better aswell x x 
pheobs glad u got a fu and a plan in place time will fly by and u b bk on tx 
Diddy so glad Amanda has put ur mind at rest she is such a lovely woman x 
hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks Mrs Thomas hormone induced panic over as I've had some strong pain in the right side today so hopefully they're sorting themselves out. Scan on Fri so I can have a chat with Debbie then. Thanks for support and glad you are feeling a bit better xx


----------



## kara76

Often ovaries respond at different rates as do follicles. The drugs r hormones which need to stimmulate the ovaries and I very much doubt doing it on the same side would have such effect so try to stay calm


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

Sorry for no personals tonight but I am total wiped out after two nights of no sleep and the anaesthetic but delighted that I am tubeless. Was in theatre for a long time and did not get back to the ward till 6.30. Had a bad night sleep, not in pain but uncomfortable and 4 restless snoring farting women on the ward. They were lovely when awake but not so at night lol. Mr G is amazing and I feel so much better than I thought I would. He said that after this bleed I can cycle on my next af. I could be going again I a month, so excited but scared as well. 

Hope everyone is doing ok, will post properly tomorrow when on laptop and my head is a little mire together 

Xxxx to all


----------



## Queenie1

hi sugar so pleased to hear op went well and that dr g has worked his magic for you. hope you get lots of rest and make sure dh looks after you. that is brill news that you can do tx soon. so good luck have a good feeling this is the one for you. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - great to hear from you. Glad the op went well, pity about the snoring farting women, sounds like my DH, lol. You must be thrilled you can tx so soon. Rest up and take care of yourself x


----------



## pheobs1

Sugar - so glad it all went well.  Look after yourself and drink plenty of peppermint tea......I found it amazing for the trapped wind pain!
xxxxx


----------



## kara76

I agree with the peppermint and coridal is great

So you know I'm so pleased all went well mr g is the best and does work wonders yay yay


----------



## pheobs1

Hey,

question, I am thinking about booking some accupuncture for our next round of treatment.  What are your thoughts on it?  Also, any views on relazation cd's?  Zita West?

Thanks
Pheobs


----------



## sun dancer

Sugar so glad that everything went well wiv ur op and brill news u can start tx so soon hope u r resting and taking things easy for now x x


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks Kara def calmer about follies growth today...bloomin' hormones send my brian into over-drive!
Sugar - Really pleased it went so well and you'll be ready to go again in March/April
Phoebs - I have had reflexology in the past which is v. relaxing but am trying acupunture with Pauline at CRMW this time, I have found it excellent but I truly feel totally exhausted after each treatment so its doing something and Pauline is soooo lovely.  I have friends who have had miraculous outcomes with acupuncture so I'll let you know if it works for me in a few weeks time  I also have the Zita West cd and it is very good, I use it at bedtime and it sends me to sleep - not sure if its meant to but definately relaxing xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

Thanks for all the good wishes, I feel great at the moment. A little woozy after a few days of no sleep and painkiller but feel fantastic. Going to ring the clinic later to tell them I want to start tx on my next af.

Pheobs - I had accupuncture with pauline and she is fantastic, it really is extremely relaxing. I have had reflexology is lovely too, very good for the mind and soul.

Hyperbexy - how are your follies growing nicely for you, the drugs can send your mind into all sorts of a spin. I never responded brilliantly so each scan was a worrying time

Mrs T - hope you and dh are doing ok. I hope dh is finding things more positive now that you have planning sorted. It can be very hard to be positive when things have been negative. I find it hard to think that there will be a positive outcome when nothing has worked in the past.

Diddy - how are you feeling, I hope that your thyroid does not give you too much trouble over the next 8mths
Sundancer - when is your scan? bet you cannot wait for it

Queenie - Mr g certainly worked some magic on me as I feel amazing after surgery. Dont feel half as bad as last time.  How are you and dh doing? Hope his back is better now. not long till you start tx, bet you cannot wait to go again.
Kara - how are you doing? Hope you and tyler are doing ok. THanks for all the support over the last few days, its been a huge help.

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend


----------



## sun dancer

Hia sugar glad ur feeling great 2day bet u can not wait 2 start tx 
i got my scan on tuesday 1st march @ 2.00pm can not wait x x


----------



## kara76

Hexy how did you scan go?

Sugar so pleased your recovering well

Sundancer not long now

Vixx how are you?

How's everyone?

Mrs t how's the dhea?


----------



## kara76

Hexy how did you scan go?

Sugar so pleased your recovering well

Sundancer not long now

Vixx how are you?

How's everyone?

Mrs t how's the dhea?


----------



## kara76

Hyper bexy I called u hexy!!I've lost it

Acupuncture is a personal choice , it does aid relaxation for sure and there is evidence that it can aid implantation if done before and after et. As for zita west, sorry I'm not a fan.


----------



## BexyPob

Kara I like Hexy that's made me giggle  Thanks the scan went well, I'm much calmer and EC on Tuesday we think, Amanda thinks the right side may eventually catch-up by then, no matter which leg I inject into  Sugar really pleased you are recovering so well and Sun dancer, wow you must be so excited for Tuesday, not long xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hyperbexy - glad scan went well, good luck for Tues. Glad you are feeling reassured

Sundancer - Ooh, exciting. Only 4 more sleeps! Hope it goes well

Sugar - hope you are still feeling good. Did you call the clinic and book your next tx?

Acupuncture wasn't for me, I found that trying to fit in the appts was stressing me out, which kinda defeats the object, lol. On one appt I was lucky enough to meet a wonderful lady in the waiting room though, remember Kara  I'm not a fan of Zita West either, but whatever works for you..

DHEA is going ok thanks Kara, 9 down, 81 to go.. Still haven't figured out how to attach the ticker to my profile though, doh!

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

Hey mrs t I remember it well lol.was so good to meet u and maybe we shall meet again one day lol. Glad the dhea is going well, u on the omega 3 too? U managing the swollen um ok now lol

Sexy hexy lol sorry I couldn't resist lol glad scan went well, those ovaries have a mind of there own

The pain bug bear I have with ms zita west is I think she can be unrealistic and if u follow her too much it can just add stress to an already stressful treatment. There r plenty of relaxtion cds out there and if it helps brill and I've tried it but just spent the time thinking about what I should of been doing. I think the secrey is the still make sure u do something I enjoy while waiting to cycling or cycling as often we put life on complete hold and that's not a good thing. I've had acupuncture with jackie brown and found her brilliant and such a great listener,I rate her very highly. In all honestly my family, friends and the great lyndon were who kept me going through all my treatments and my hobby which is so important to me


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Kara, yes on the Omega 3's too. Still not a fan of swallowing, so to speak lol! Yep, we will definately meet again one day x


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all 
hyperbexy so glad that all went well wiv ur scan 
Mrs T glad u doing ok on the dhea i didnt feel any different on them 
Kara how r u and tyler doing thanks for all the advice u have given me 
Afm only 3 sleeps for me but its just not going quick enough got a bit of pain sum times on left then on rite side then it goes in the middle really hope its just cause my body is going through sum changes 
hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi All

Back again after a couple of months sorting things out. Been good to read about some success stories and sorry to read about some which haven't worked out this time. I started treatment last week and the last few days have been feeling like a sore pin cushion with swollen ovaries! Good to read I'm not alone wth this and its pretty normal for the tum to swell and feel uncomfotable and a bit sore. We are back to CRMW Monday for a scan which I'm eager to see as never done this before and no idea wht to expect. Fingers crossed.

Hope all goes well for everyone cycling

Carrie


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all

Carrie - welcome back, good luck with your scan on monday. The staff at CRMW are great

Mrs T how are you finding the DHEA? hope it is going ok for you
Sundancer - not long till the scan, i am sure that it will be wonderful for you  
Kara - hope you keeping ok
Hexy - glad your ovaries are behaving and that you have EC on Tuesday.   
Pheobs - how are you doing? lhope you are ok

Well I called the clinic yesterday and I am booked in for EC the week of 11th April. I will take the nore-something on day 21 and then I should begin stimming on 28th March. I just hope that EC will be after 14th April as I am teaching and cannot rearrange the sessions just before easter. I hope that as I have always taken 14 days to stimm that I will need that long this time but what if I am not that long this time as I have no tubes and adhesion free(ish). Question for anyone - If I take the nore-something drug for 8 days instead of 7 will that just delay af by a day or two then that will make ec later in the week? Not sure how it works as I have never taken it before.  I just dont want to jeopodise ec but really want it to happen at a time that I can just chill out and not worry about anything else. Amanda was fab at the clinic and I am having all the paper work sent to me and just need the drugs company to call to arrange delivery.

It all seems so surreal at the moment. EC is will be virtually a year to the day since last tx


----------



## kara76

Welcome carrie

Sugar yes u can take the drug longer and I would do this is u cannt have ec vefore that date but do of course check with clinic. The drug is often used to holf off af and when u stop it u have a period. People use it to hold of af for holidays etc


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - great that you have a date booked in, and so soon too. Praying this will be your time. I'm gonna be taking the northisterone (?) this time too, DHEA all going fine thanks - no side effects. 
Carrie - welcome, good luck for scan 
Hexy - good luck for ET Tues 
Sundancer - 3 more sleeps, exciting

I'm gonna do a list to try and keep up with everyone..

Mrs T x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning ladies, right here is my attempt at an up to date list of those cycling or waiting. Please don't be offended if I've got your dates wrong or I've missed you out. 

Btbam            PUPO
Redkay          PUPO
Hyperbexy      EC 1st March
CarrieT66        Stimming, EC March
Daisy11          DR, EC 7th March
Phoebs1        DIUI March
Sugar-fairy    EC 14th April
LizG              On pill, Tx April
Mrs Thomas    DHEA, Tx May/June
JK1                Tx May/June
Newbee28      visiting Open Evening

Hope everyone is doing ok. I've not included our lucky pregnant ladies on here as usual, hope that's the right thing to do, add yourself to the list if you want

Mrs T x
PS apologies for the pants formatting, perhaps you can sort it out Kara ...


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks for that Kara, I don't want to mess college about with teaching and if it is just for the sake of 1 day then would rather have ec a little later and rest all over Easter. 

Great list mrs t, it's been a year since I have been on any list.


----------



## Redkay75

Hi ladies,

I haven't dropped by for a while as I'm trying to not focus on being PUPO atm which is impossible! I find I need to do 2 things at once to manage it e.g cooking and reading, watching TV and playing games on phone or reading magazines, etc. Rubbish! It seems that my post after ET didn't post, basically... 

I sent hugs and best wishes to Pheobs, I'm so glad you have a plan already to go ahead that must help greatly!
Mrs T good luck with DHEA, How does it make you feel?
Good luck for Suger Fairy and the op, seems to have gone well good to have a date for EC already.

HyperBexy - One of my follicles had grown at an alarming rate on 1st scan and had 'popped' by 2nd scan but then I had another on the other side so I think having them all at different sizes seems to be usual. 

AFM - I had Accupuncture before and after ET with Jackie, she's so lovely and bizarrely I had read a couple of articles about her a few years ago and the astonishing results she had got with Fertility using accupuncture so I was very pleased that she is now at CRMW. I go for a treatment on Wednesday to help maintain relaxation in what I think will be the most difficult week of my life, How does everyone cope?  

ET wwent ok but was a little bruised with Amanda finding it difficult to get a good smooth insert after a perfect dummy run. But thats all passed but my emotions are very close to the surface ATM. And I'm not sure that I'll be going back to work Monday as I can literally cry at anything! How has everyone else managed work during the 2WW am I being over dramatic in not wanting to return until certainly later on in the week? 


Hopw everyone is OK

K x


----------



## BexyPob

Kara, thank you forthwith I would like to be known as Sexy Bexy...just as well I can't be seen in the flesh  Thanks Sundancer, Mrs T, Sugar and Redkay for all of your good wishes, its all a fab support.  
Sugar I have taken Nore-something for longer in the past too and it just put me on for a few days to avoid bad timing in work so you should be fine. 
Kara I completely agree with you about Ms West, I totally obsessed on my last cycle trying to follow all of her rules, and as it was it made no difference and just made me more stressful about it all.  I still listen to the relaxation CD evey now and again when I can't sleep, but last cycle it was on twice a day - ridiculous!!!!
Redkay you sound as though you are doing really well on your 2ww.  I have never been back to work before test day I just couldn't bare it and I'd have been no use to anyone anyway.  Everyone copes differently but you shouldn't put pressure on yourself to go back too soon if you're not ready to.
Hope everyone else is doing really well,
Sexy Bexy   x


----------



## jk1

Hi all, just a quick one from me to say hello! Still no news from me, starting my new job tomorrow, v nervous!!!

Redkay hope you don't go too mad in the 2ww! I know I usually do!

Thanks for adding me to the list mrs t, very organised! 

Hi kara7, hope rex's paw is better, saw the pics on ** it looked v sore!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, I'm in cardiff waiting for the shops to open, need new clothes for work......well maybe not need so much as want!!! 

Jo x x x x


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

Mrs T- Excellent job on the list...looks cool to me.  Hope you are doing ok?
Hyperbexy/sexybexy! - Good luck for Tuesday
Sundancer - really wishing you lots of luck for Tuesday and hope you get to see your beautiful baby!
Carrie66 - Welcome back and best of luck with your tx
Sugar - glad you are feeling better and that you are back on track with a plan for tx.  I have found that having a plan is what's gotton me through
Redkay - keeping everything crossed for a lovely BFP for you xx
JK1 - Good Luck for tomorrow.
Kara - thanks for the tips xx

AFM - not much to report, counting down until planning appointment on 11th.  Does anybody know how much each acupuncture session is at CRMW?  Got to convince DH!  I really want to get one booked in for asap
Happy Sunday to all xxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all,

Pheobs  - accupuncture with Jackie at clinic is £40 per session during normal hours and then £50 at weekends, I would assume this would be the same for the other lady too, so for example my accup. before and after ET on Sunday cost £100. The stats are really good for Accup as a support to treatment and it meant I had to relax before and after the ET. I'm going for another session on Wednesday to help keep me sane during the 2nd week of 2ww.
JK1 - goodluck for tommorrow
Hyperbexy - good luck on Tuesday for EC
Sundancer - hope scan goes well on Tuesday fingers crossed for clear vision
Carrie66 - hope you're aren't feeling too uncomfortable and swollen but if you are this is good news, yes?

to MrsT, Sugar, Kara, Diddy, Hi and hope your weekend was restful and fun filled if not very sunny!

AFM - currently trying to ignore twinges inside and to keep away for the peesticks for another week it's driving me a little up the wall!  

K x


----------



## jk1

Thanks redkay, is the other lady pauline at the clinic, if it is will def go back to accu this time!! X


----------



## Redkay75

JK1 - Yep the other lady is Pauline! I'm so forgetful at the mo, organised a baby shower on Saturday (I know bad timing but what can you do?) and I asked for some scissors to open the cake, when obviously I meant a knife to cut the cake. I'm losing it!


----------



## jk1

Redkay....thats fab news that it is Pauline.. i love her!!

sounds like the madness has already set in then!!


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

Thanks to all for all the welcomes and to Mrs T for the list good to see where we are all at. 

Redkay thanks - yes all the soreness seems to be a good sign went to clinic today for scan and there are 12 follies growing nicely so really pleased as with my age I was expecting less. Looks like EC Monday.

Quick question to you all - my right ovary was high at a scan before xmas, it has dropped now with its weight due to treatment but it is still highish and may mean that all the eggs cant be collected - has anyone else had this and did it drop lower towards egg collection?

Thanks
Carrie


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay-hope work was ok and took your mind off the 2ww
Jo - hope your first day went well
Sundancer - good luck for scan, can't wait to hear about it. Because I was exactly a week in front of you it's a bit strange thinking of where I could have been, I have a plan though. If you have two I think you should give one to me, lol x
Sexybexy - good luck for EC tomorrow, hope you get a good result, let us know how you get on
Carrie - the best way to get the ovary to drop for EC is star jumps just before (I kid you not!) I was known as the star jump guru at one point and happy to spread the news!

Afm, took DH out and treated him to an iPad yesterday cause I can't bear it when he's down. I'm doing ok on the outside, still covering the sadness and feeling a bit stressed at times but just getting on with it. DHEA still going ok, hope it's working!

Mrs T x


----------



## CarrieT66

Mrs T Thanks - I had been told this but wasn't sure if it was true  lol- i'll defintely try now in private but without arms as will have to hold boobs which are so sore and will end up jumping up and down very weirdly  

Carrie x


----------



## kara76

Mrs t wow mr t is a lucky man to have a lovely wife like u

Carrie I have a mega high ovary and only once were not all eggs collected. Good luck


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes Kara, I always tell DH he's lucky to have me


----------



## CarrieT66

Kara - thats good to know finger crossed. Done three lots of star jumps today much to dh and dog's amusement!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Carrie - good work on the star jumps but I was only told to do them just before EC ;-)


----------



## kara76

Sundancer how was your scan!

Mrs t is mr t lol mr t just like the a team.well is he enjoying his Ipad? Luke so wants one

Carrie if they can see ovary on scan chances are they will get to it and it mite well drop further yet

How everyone else is well


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all hope everyone is doing ok 
well had my scan yesterday but just didnt hav any time 2 post it was the most amazing thing i hav ever seem in my life there was 2 lovely srong clear heartbeats so yes its twins we r so so thankfull and feel so blessed thats all dh done yesterday was cry and drink whisky lol .
i wod like 2 thank u all so very much for ur support over the last yr its bn the best and im really really thankfull 
Just want 2 say 2 everyone just dont give up keep going cause u will get there its taken me 12yrs back and fore different hospitals but i never gave up i have finally made it thank u all again x x and a massive thank u 2 crmw x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sundancer - that's fantastic news, you give us all hope. You must be thrilled, so pleased for you and DH. Ps do I get one, lol!

Kara, quit your jibber jabber, pmsl. He's nothing like that Mr T, you crazy fool  he's loving his iPad 

Woke up with some massive sore spots today, luckily on my back and on my forehead (good job I've got a fringe) at least I know the DHEA is doing something.


----------



## kara76

Sundancer congratulations hun

Mrs t lol that's funny. Hope the spots aren't too bad


----------



## Diddy16

Sundancer-what a lovely post. You've been on such a long journey, you brave lady.   Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy!
xxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all, been floating in and out for the past couple of days and hovering on the 2WW thread. 

Mrs T - Work shmurk, the thought of it made me palpatate and so I called in blaming emotional turmoil on hormones, feel so relieved I don't think I could have made the day through as feel quite weepy at the mo.

Sundancer - congratulations, twins thats amazing   

Hyperbexy - hope it all went ok for you.

AFM been emotional, had (sorry for TMI) pains this week and now brown smudges yesterday and today, fingers crossed it's implanation bleeding  but AF is due tomorrow so am freaking out a little.    

Hope everyone else is good

K x


----------



## pheobs1

Fistly....Sundancer OMG COmgratulations on your Twins!  What fabulous news xxxxxx

Mrs T - can't show my DH this as he will be deeply jealous!
Carrie - hope the star jumps are doing their thing!
Redkay - keeping fingers crossed for you.  Try and keep up the PMA and I will keep my fingers crossed for a lovely BFP for you xx

Hi to Diddy, Kara Sugar, JK and everyone else hope you are all ok.

AFM - back in work although my head is not in it at all, as you can tell from me posting when I should be working!  Counting down until our appointment on the 11th and wishing time away until AF gets here!
xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Well Sundancer what wonderful news - twins! You are a true inspiration.
Mrs T - I've kept my DH away from this too the envy vibes from him wouldn't be pretty!
Redkay - thinking of you, the 2ww is such an awful rollercoaster  
Phoebs - not long until the 11th hang in there
Everyone else I hope its all going really well and thanks so much for your support xx
Had EC yesterday and 8 eggs retrieved. 5 were suitable for ICSI and 3 fertilized overnight (yeay!).  We are going in for transfer of all 3 (yikes!) tomorrow as long as they all behave themselves overnight   Really got my knickers in a twist last night thinking that none of them would make it through so v. relieved when Lyndon rang this morning and as they say 3 is the magic number  , we're also in need of some assisted hatching, and hopefully anything additional drugs-wise Amanda can throw at me to keep them in there.  Hopefully by this time tomorrow I should be BUPO!!!!


----------



## pheobs1

Wow Bexy - Fantastic news and wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Sexyhexybexy woo hoo well done you that's wonderful news. Good luck with et


----------



## Redkay75

Pheobs - good luck for appointment I hope everything starts and continues smoothly for your next TX lot's of good thought going your way!  

Hyperbexy, good news 3 embryos goign back, fingers crossed, legs crossed, everything crossed atm really!  

AFM - brown smudges gone and metallic taste has changed to an unmaskable battery acid like taste which is deeply unpleasant but it's keeping my spirits up!     

Hope Rosie and Jim like it where they are!

K x


----------



## kara76

Redkay when do u test? Good luck


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - do you test Sunday? Not long to go. Hope the smudges come to nothing. Good luck

Hyperbexy - congrats on your embies. I thought you could only have 2 put back though? Best of luck for ET

Phoebs - not long to wait now


----------



## Redkay75

I officially test Monday but as AF due tomorrow I may test a little earlier, naughty I know but...  

K x


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Redkay and Mrs T

Redkay - fingers crossed for you xx

Bexy - Lots of love and luck for the transfer.

Hi to everyone
xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks so much you lovely ladies Kara, Mrs T, Redkay and Phoebs for your support and good wishes.  Et went very well indeed, and we both got a little emotional when we saw the 3 tiny embies on the screen and then Amanda gave us a scan photo too - wow never had this level of treatment and care before so we were completely overwhelmed! Now they just have to be good embies and make themselves at home   
Redkay - I wouldn't blame you for testing early chick, the 2ww is agony!  Thinking of you xx
Mrs T - Yes you are supposed to only have max of 2 put back but because we have unexplained infertility and have never even been close to a positive result, and I have thickened shells to boot Amanda and Lyndon were keen to go for the three.  One is a little fragmented so I don't think Lyndon believes it will come to anything. 

Sexyhexybexy xxxx

P.S. When is Btbam due to test does anyone know? I want to send   at the right time


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

Sundancer such good news twins is amazing
Hyperbexy - 3 on board fab fingers crossed for you
Redkay - not long to wait now so everything crossed for you
Phoebs - hope your wait goes by quickly - yep star jumps seem to be doing the job my ovaries feel mighty heavy and lower down but that coudl be just imagination! 
Mrs T - I lost my dh to the ipad recently - keeps his mind on other things which is always good lol - he's keen for action now and as he said fed up of looking at black holes on an ovary 
Kara I hope so - will find out tomorow at the scan

Good luck all

Carrie


----------



## sugar-fairy

Sundancer what amazing news, I really hope that you have a healthy and happy pregnancy. 

Sexyhexybexy got fingers crossed that having three on board really helps with implanting, but three babies would be amazing. A complete family in one go

Mrs t lucky mr t, I hope he is as good to you too or will you collect when you get a bfp and don't lift a finger for nine months lol. Hope you are both well

Redkay the taste in your mouth sounds like a good sign. Try and stay positive, got fingers crossed for Monday for you 

Pheobs not long to go till apt it will be here before you know it
Kara how are you doing? Hope Rex is better 
Carrie keep on with the star jumps it  be worth it on ec day when they get lots of eggies 

AFM my drugs are being delivered Tuesday morning and I am to start on Norestherine on 15 march and stimming on 28th. Ec booked for week of 11th. It sounds so scary writing it down lol. Just waiting for the date and then the rollercoaster starts again. 

Hope everyone has a great Friday and fun weekend xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi everyone,

I guess btbam must be around 6th/7th/8th as I'm sure she was down for ET day before me in 19th but then I have feeling it was put to 21st, or am I imagining it? Very soon in any case     for btbam!

Hyperbexy - did you have accupuncture with ET today with Jackie? If so isn't she just lovely! Hope the ET went smoothly and all went to plan and you are now reclining feet up with DH peeling grapes and feeding you chocolate!

CarrieT66 and MrsT - I recently lost my DH to xbox live and iphone, but to be fair I seem to be spending a lot of time on the this forum! we're moving the computer downstairs at the weekend so we can play in the same room!

AFM - wierd day of ups and downs, tested early today and faint line, which is great but then been feeling so odd (lightheaded, crampy, ingigestion, moody, etc) all day and like AF coming any second I haven't really accepted it yet until the line is bold or the brown smudging has stopped, it's been on and off for 72 hours never much but always feels like AF has come if you know what I mean. Been smelling candyfloss on and off all day and battery acid taste is coming and going. I've freaked myself out today basically and now I don't know what to believe.   Hopefully I'll be more sane tomorrow!  

best wishes to everyone

K x


----------



## kara76

redkay how many days post et are you?

sugar how are you feeling? all cuts healed?

pheobes hiya hun

sexy bexy 3 on board well done you

mrs t hows you matey? any news on the i pad?is it good?

carrie good luck tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - ooh, looking good for you, naughty girl testing early, lol

Sexyhexybexy - glad that ET went well, must be amazing knowing you have 3 on board. Hope you are resting up

Carrie - glad the star jumps are doing the trick

Sugar - wowee, you're starting soon. How exciting hope this is your time. And I've been 'collecting' for years! I've got a good un

Well the iPad seemed like such a good idea until they announced iPad 2 last night for same price but much better. Poor DH was gutted but he phoned the store this morning and they reckoned he can have a refund. So he'll get the ipad2 when it comes out at the end of the month instead - I swear nothing ever goes smoothly !

And as for losing him to the iPad, I lost him years ago. Try PC, Xbox, PS3, Nintendo cube thing, iPhone etc etc. Do you think he's a bit spoilt, lol. But he always sets it up in the lounge so we can still be together. And it means he doesn't complain when I'm on FF on my phone constantly!

No more DHEA spots today thankfully. Bit gutted that my GP has turned down my request to fund drugs for next attempt. What the hell, it's only another grand eh!


----------



## BexyPob

oooooh Redkay it's all sounding good I'm trying to keep calm on your behalf, how exciting.  Are you testing again on Monday or are you planning more early test naughtiness?  I did have acu with Jackie, oh she is so lovely and she came down to the private room to do it again straight after ET...fab.  Amanda even got me a mint tea and cookies, talk about Queen Bee I felt a million dollars! 

Listening to you all I'm glad I'm not the only Xbox live widow, but DH is strictly in another room so that I can watch what I want to on the TV without Call of Duty shooting at me 

Mrs T that's how we feel about the £'s now, £1000 on drugs seems to sound reasonable after a while -eek! I'm sure it can't really cost that much for these drug manufacturers to produce them, can it ?!?!?  Yes it is a wonderful feeling knowing that there are 3 on-board we are incrdibly lucky to even have got this far, just hope they stick around  

Carrie I hope it went really, really well today and the start jumps did the job for you xx

Sugar - fantastic that your drugs are arriving Tuesday, it'll come around really quickly  

Well I better get back to worrying that every wee, sneeze and stretch has dislodged my embies...ow I do love the 2ww!!!! xx


----------



## Redkay75

Hyperbexy, where else would the consultants make you a cup of tea and fix the tv for you huh?! Glad that everything went well for you Although now you enter the 14 levels of hell, that is the 2ww.      that all 3 stick around for you!

Kara76 - I'm 12dp3det, I'm driving myself absoluetly insane now. I've been really down today and certain that AF was arriving, with cramps and still with the brown smudges, although smudges is all it is, it has been since Tuesday, think metallic taste has gone. How delayed can your af be with Cyclogest?  

K x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one for Redkay - when I've had BFN's cyclogest has sometimes held off AF until I've stopped it after testing on day 16, on other times I've had spotting so there really is no way to know other than testing. I'm surprised you haven't tested again, lol. When are you planning on testing again ?


----------



## Redkay75

Mrs T - I did another test this am and same shadow of a line but have since convinced myself that these are false positives as when I read the instructions it says that after 30 mins a faint line may appear which will not be indicative of pregnancy and I'm not sure how solid the lines were before 30 mins were up as it was before sun up and line clearer in natural light! Am I making sense cos I think I have finally lost it! I am going to try different tests each day between now and OTD as then gentle let down to BFN or a way of helping me believe the results if BFP.  
Cheers for the support.
K x


----------



## jk1

Morning all,

Sexybexy....congrats on ET....hope you have a relaxing couple of weeks!! 

Carrie...hope you are ok xx

Redkay.....maybe it will be BFP on test day if you are getting faint lines now.....i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx

Sundancer....congratulations!

Pheobs....hello, hope you are ok xx

Sugar....so glad things are moving for you now....15th March will be here in no time and then it will fly...until the 2ww of course!!

Kara....hows you? xx

AFM no tx news still, although did start my new job on Monday....what can I say...i cried as soon as I saw DH on monday and thought i had made a massive mistake leaving my old job...but as usual I over-reacted somewhat and the rest of the week has been fab....i'm even going in today out of choice!!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!!


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all, sorry for the lack of personals but now I'm more confused than ever, this is why they say don't test early, although I would be really depressed today if I hadn't also tested!

I got a nice result with clear blue test this morning.    However, when I woke up this morning I had blood when i wiped ( sorry if TMI), not full period yet but redder blood. Now I'm really confused am I pregnant? or was I pregnant and now I'm not?   
Either way we have got further than anyone expected and I have answers to so many questions. If it doesn't work we are going again at the earliest opportunity, I think we have to leave a normal cycle in between. 

Anyone have similar experiences?
K x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi redkay having af type bleeding around the time if af during pregnancy is common. Some women don't think they are pg cos they bleed but they are. If you have a positive test then you are pg and unless you have cramps with bleeding try not to worry - hard I know.  Keep testing if you need assurance. 

Jk great news about your job, hope next week is as good as this

To all will post properly later 

Have a great weekend


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay, I agree with Sugar. Sounds like great news, hope the bleeding isn't too scary for you. If you're concerned why don't you give the clinic a call, I'm sure that'll help x


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie to send support to Redkay...it's sounding positive   but I agree with Mrs T have a chat with the clinic that will really help xx


----------



## Redkay75

Do you think that they won't tell me off ( )for testing early! I figured that they wouldn't say either way as they wouldn't want to get my hopes up or down as the case may be. they'll just tell me what I think I know that is to take it easy and chill.

I think I will call even if they just say what I expect at least I'll have spoken to them!

Andy he doesn't know whether he's coming or going, he weeped a little this am, bless his hairy face!

Ok so the indecision and nuttiness have reached a peak.

Thanks for all your support ladies!

P.S. have had cramps and bleeding though not at the same time yet!?!

K x


----------



## sugar-fairy

I had af type feelings when I was pg and I thought af was on the way for a while during early pg. The crampy feelings are probably your uterus stretching. Try not to over analyse. Test Monday then speak to the clinic. You could ask your GP for s blood test that will give you your beta numbers. That may reassure you xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi all,
I am back again, hopefully for a 3rd time lucky!! I start down regging March 14th so just waiting for medication to arrive, expected FET April 11th. Am having a cervical dilation on March 17th so Amanda can rule out the possibility that previous negatives have been down to difficult ETs.
Hi to RedKay, we haven't spoken before but hope it's good news for you xx


----------



## kara76

Redkay a number of things could be happening buy do know that bleeding in pregnancy is common! If the test says ur pregnant u r. Hope u got through to clinic and they won't tell u oFf.


----------



## kara76

A postive pregnancy test means at the time of testing ur hcg level is high enough to produce a postive result hence u r pregnant yet if u were to have beta hcg bloods done over a few days this would tell you if things are progressing as they should

Fingers crossed


----------



## jk1

Hey dizzywizzy!! good luck this time round huni!!

Can i ask who is doing your cervical dilation?  I have an appt with an NHS consultant on Thursday as Amanda said she'd prefer it if I had it under GA rather than sedation.

Jo xxx


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

Redkay hope all ok and you got to speak to the clinic
Dizzy wizzy welcome back 
Hyperbexy good luck with the embies on board 

Thanks all for the words of support. Scan went ok 13 follies now all good size but five might be out of reach so more star jumps all weekend. EC on Monday. Now taking estrogen tablets to boost womb. Anyone else been on this?

Carrie x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Jo, 
Am not sure who is actually performing it for me at CRMW but Amanda said I will have local anaesthetic with full sedation. So I will be fully out of it anyway - hopefully! I have my ETs with full sedation too as I panic so much and my blood pressure then goes up. They said they are going to dilate as I have scar tissue from a previous loop biopsy which makes ET a bit tricky and very painful without full sedation. x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Forgot to ask Jo, why did Amanda suggest GA? x


----------



## Redkay75

Cheers for all the support everyone,

CarrieT66 - good luck for star jumps, 13 follies is amazing, but even if they can't get to them the other 8 may just be enough!  
Dizzywizzy - welcome back hope cervical dilation goes well, sounds like an uncomfortable procedure!  

AFM - haven't managed to get through to the clinic, they may even have a weekend off, will be Lyndons 1st in 10 weeks I think! will  phone Monday and try and get beta testing done, where would I get this done? clinic, GP or local hosp.? bleeding on and off generally after cramping not full on af cramps but aches and twinges all the same! trying to read other symptoms too as metallic taste is back with a vengance and gums are bleeding a little. gonna stay positive until the fat lady sings ladies!      


K x


----------



## BexyPob

Mornin' All
Redkay - sounds from what others have said that all of your symptoms are pointing in the right direction, and tomorrow is only around the corner now    When we had our first consult with Amanda she was suprised that we had never tested early before so you really won't get told off by her for doing so.  Thinking of you and let us know how you get on xxxxxxxxxx
Carrie - wow well done 13 follies that is excellent news - keep doing the star jumps to get the naughty ones down and very best of luck for tomorrow    I'm on estrogen tablets too but Amanda only prescribed them post transfer, and taking them twice a day think they help to make the lining all lovely for the embies to implant ?!?!?!?
Dizzy - I hope the Cervical dilation goes really well and best of luck with third time lucky
Jk - best of luck with your appoint on Thurs too

Bexy xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all, 

Just a quick one,

I still have BFP but  bleeding is now heavy like AF and with cramping so I think that is the end of the line for this tx, I'll contact the clinic tomorrow on the OTD and see what they say but although I stilll am holding out hope that hope is now rather small. been in bed last 48 hours reading and have finished 2 books to keep my mind from it. 

K x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all


Redkay - how are you today? hope the bleeding has stopped   


Carrie - hope EC went ok today and that your star jumps helped lower your ovary


Everyone else - hope you had a great weekend and that Monday morning is not too much of a shock for you all. 


Well my drugs are coming tomorrow morning and I start taking norestherine a week tomorrow. Quick question for anyone who has taken norestherine before - how long after stopping the drug did AF arrive?


Feel funny talking about tx again, it seems to have started so very quickly. think it is because I was not expecting to be having tx until may time.


  to all


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone, I seem to have missed a busy weekend!

Redkay - keeping everything crossed for you.  If the test say your pg then you are.  Lots' of women have full periods while they are pg.  My mum did for the first two months with me, so didn't even know she was pg.  It ain't over yet.  xxxx

Sexybexy! - keeping fingers crossed that your little embies are snuggling in and hope you aren't going too mad! xx

Sugar - yeahy!  How exciting your drugs are coming tomorrow and you can get started (is it wrong to be excited about taking drugs!!!?)

Carrie - good luck for today, hope it all goes well xx

Hi to Kara, Mrs T, Dizzy and JK xxx

AFM - nothing to report, had really bad ov pains over the weekend, so all looks good for AF on her due date of 18th.  GOt planning with Amanda this Friday too xx


----------



## Daisy11

Hi everyone!

Thinking of you all - sorry for no personals Im stuck in work    but hope everyone is ok  

Sugar I took the Norethistherone twice and AF arrived 4 days later both times. Hope this helps

Loads of love & luck to everyonexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Just wondering if things are all ok Redkay.  Been thinking about you all day and hope the clinic gave you some positive news xxxx


----------



## Daisy11

P.S.  Carrie - Hope everything went well today.     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Redkay I realy do hope you've had some positive news, been thinking about you a lot    xx


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all 
Just a quick one as a bit out of it and sore.  We got 6 eggs of which 5 mature and have been injected. Willfind out more tomorrow. 

Redkay hope u ok 
Carrie x


----------



## BexyPob

Carrie well done you that is brilliant news indeed!!  Sending loads of    that everything goes really well overnight and you have a fab phone call in the morning   Have a well deserved relax and zzzzz's  xx


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie girl

Carrie well done


----------



## pheobs1

Well done Carie, fingers crossed for a really good phone call tomorrow xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Carrie great news about the eggs. Fingers crossed for the call tomorrow

Redkay hope all is ok xx

Daisy thanks for the info about the Norestherine , hope that af is not too early as I don't want before 13 April. Too much too rearrange with teaching for the sake of 1 or 2 days. I don't want to stop tx cos of teaching but I don't want to disrupt the classes either. 

Pheobs how are you doing? Not long till Friday it's very exciting

Kara mrs t how are you both, hope all is ok xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all, sorry been a bit AWOL, lots to catch up on.

Carrie - well done, hope you are resting up and being looked after. loads of luck for your call tomorrow 

Redkay - hope you are ok and you managed to speak to the clinic and organise blood tests with your GP

Sugar - exciting stuff to get your drugs tomorrow, not long now. Thanks for asking after me 

Daisy - well done on scan, good luck for Friday

Phoebs - good luck for appt Friday

Dizzy - good to see you back, 3rd time lucky 

Bexy - hope you are still resting and enjoying being PUPO

Jk1 - hope the job is going well, when I'm stressed I always burst into tears as soon as I see DH so I know exactly what you mean

Anyone heard from btbam?

Hi Kara 

Afm, got my refund on DH's iPad, he's had withdrawal symptoms bless him. Been feeling quite down but going with it. I've been called in to ivfwales for my first appt but really don't want to leave CRMW. Can't ignore the cost though and Amanda has told us to go for it. Gonna go to the first appt and take it from there.

Mrs T x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Mrs T,
I know what you mean about IVF wales, but as you've said the costs are sometimes difficult. How long have you been on IVF wales waiting list as I am still waiting for my NHS apt with them. I didnt think it would take long as I had all my investigative work and first  round with them already privately - it has been 13mths since I was referred x


----------



## pheobs1

Mrs T I know what you mean, I have been thinking about when that happens for us although god know when it will be as I stopped chasing them.  The money is a huge consideration.  We were put on the list for IUI in April last year, had all my investigations done at our local clinic.  We had first appointment (after much chasing and a formal complaint) in early September where Mrs E siad our wait would be based on our local clinic waiting list and should be around 10 months, so to go away and do anything we had planned as soon as to be ready for tx (also told me to loose weight!).  Went for second appointment about blood tests where she told us it was a 12-18 month wait!  So god knows how long the wait is Dizzy, I don't even think they have a clue....didn't Debs used to sort out all of their lists for them, so there is no hope now!
Seriously though MrsT, I say go for it, you have nothing to loose and may get a nice suprise.  Good job on the refund.  DH bought an Ipad last week, phone the shop yesterday and they said because he had opened it they could not refund it, they told him to ring Apple and they would issue a £100 refund.  Got ours at PC world?

Hope Redkay is ok x
Carrie - good luck for your phone call today
Bexy - keep sane and rested

Hi to Kara, sugar and everyone xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all, 

I've kept my head down for a couple of days. Thanks for all your messages and best wishes!

Firstly;

HBexy, have fun in PUPO I found DH would do anything for me so wrap that man around your fingers and play him!
Sugar - DRUGS day! hope it all arrives as planned!
Carrie - Glad to hear all went well 5 is great, hope phone call from Lyndon confirms some lovely young embies for you!
Pheobs - Good luck for the planning session, it really is the only time we wish for AF when we are waiting to start treatment fingers crossed all goes well!
MrsT - refund on the ipad? have I missed a cataclysmic event, what is all the refunding on ipads? I thought it was the best toy he ever had!  
Kara, dizzy, JK and everyone else - hi and thanks for all the support greatly appreciated!

AFM - I went to clinic yesterday morning for Beta test - score was 40 which I can't help being pleased about (even though it's unlikely to mean ongoing pregnancy) as it means they reached blastocyst, hatched, implanted and even if they carried on no further surely it's good signs for the next time or maybe the time after that! I'm going back for a second on tomorrow so I'll let you know the new scores on the doors. 
I think I worried Debbie as I had been napping when she called and was a little disorientated, I kept saying 'thats good' meaning we know the embryos did something whilst they were there and I think she worried I didn't understand that there is little chance of an ongoing pregnancy. But I have stopped all symptoms and have been bleeding heavily since Saturday (bright red!) and so I didn't think I was pregnant any more if I ever was.

Anyway, heres to May for the next round!  

K x


----------



## kara76

Sorry I've been quiet, been a little busy

Redkay I know what u mean hun.my first pregnancy was a low postive yet I was surprise how upset and gutted I was weeks later when I lost, yep mine went on for weeks, awful just awful so don't be surprise it you get mixed emotions


----------



## pheobs1

Oh Redkay - I don't know what to say.  Are you ok? Stupid question really.  Did they say there was still a chance the pregnancy could continue?  My mum had normal AF for a few months when pg with me...I think I turned out ok.
Sending you lots of virtual hugs and lots's of best wishes.  This really does suck sometimes, my heart really goes out to you, have been thinking about you all morning xxxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

hi Kara and pheobs, 

You know what at the moment I'm ok, maybe I'll crash in a few days when I'm back to work and normal stresses and strains, but at the moment I'm ok. DH had been amazing if very emotional and so far I've only cried cos I can't stand to see him upset and my parents have been great, I think they took it harder than I have so far! 

2nd Beta tomorrow so thats' when the fat lady sings for me though I think I have known for days as all the strange feelings inside stopped by Saturday sort of a gentle let down rather than a pop maybe!

Roll on May!

K x


----------



## Daisy11

Just a quick one

Redkay - Really sorry to hear your news!   Sending you loads of    
Big hello to everyone else sorry i havent done many personals recently but thinking of you all and sending you loads of love & luck 
I'll try and catch up on the reading tonight as I seem to have lost track what is going on.

Thanks Mrs T  - I dont know how good 12 follies between 10-14mm is and this stage but Debbie seemed happy so Im happy with that  
Im a bit rubbish to be honest - I just ask day by day as were going along if everything is ok and Debbie is assuring me it is so thats cool.

Will do my reading homework tonight and catch up on some personals - speak soon all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Daisy, well done on your lovely follies (I'm nerver sure what any of it means either, but Debbie is brilliant)! xxx


----------



## Daisy11

Haha!!!  Im glad Im not the only one Phoebs.  Debbie is lovely - she knows how to put you at ease. I need that because I am a bit of a worrier (normally over stupid things). They are all great mind but I seem to see Debbie more than anyone else maybe because I always opt for a really early 8.30 am appointment.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - so sorry to hear your news, glad you are coping well so far, take care of yourselves. I know what you mean, it must be reassuring to know you can get pregnant so you are right to hold onto that thought. Big hugs x ps iPad refund because iPad 2 is coming out at the end of the month for the same price!

Dizzy - it's my first appt and I've been on the waiting list 15 months. I think they also prioritise in terms of age, and I've got a couple of years on you!

Phoebs - we got ours from Apple store and they offered us the revised price or full refund. I wasn't expecting it to be so easy as DH had used it for a week. You may be able to trade in when the iPad2 comes out. Will keep you posted on the ivfwales appt

Daisy - scan sounds good to me Hun

Carrie - hope to hear your news soon

Kara - hope it's just Tyler making you busy and you're ok. 

Mrs T x


----------



## CarrieT66

HI all

Redkay - i hope u are ok. Its such a rollercoaster ride harder than you think 

Bexy Hope the wait is going ok

Daisy 12 follies is good and you might have more at the next scan - I had 12 and then 13 so fingers crossed for you 

Thanks everyone for words. I'm sore and tired had to go into work this afternoon and not a good move really but deadlines call adn most peopel don't know what I'm up to. Of the 5 eggs 3 fertilised so after much debate we are having 3 put back tomorrow morning.  Then its the dreaded 2ww. Hadn't realised how hard it would all be one minute you are up the next down. But very pleased 3 fertilised at my age it could easily have been none.

Carrie x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo Carrie, best of luck for tomorrow and well done you on going into work. Hope you can rest up after ET x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Redkay    for you and dh. It is a bitter sweet result from the betas, I hope that you can find some hope that eventhough things are not quite as you want at the moment (understatement of the year!!!) but something is happening as now they know things are starting to happen. I have asked for beta testing this time as I dont think any of the ivfs have resulted in implanting. 

Carrie - best of luck tomorrow,    for a nice easy et and three beautiful embies on board.

Mrs T - great news for the refund on the ipad, bet dh cannot wait for the ipad 2. Hope that your apt comes around quickly. I must admit that was the one thing I hated about IVF wales was the length of the wait for apts. Drove us nuts (or nuttier to be precise    ) . 

Daisy - great follie growth, I agree with all and that if Debbie says all is fine then it is. She if fab.

Pheobs    to pc world. Get on to apple and I am sure they will sort something out. hope you are ok

Kara - hope everything is good in the world for you   

Well my drugs arrived today - was so uber excited, I jumped off the sofa when I heard a car door shut and had the front door opened before he had rung the doorbell    . Nearly all is ok, got most of the drug, needles etc but there was no norestherine in the box. Will ring the clinic tomorrow to check what is going on with that as this time next week I will have started    .


----------



## Daisy11

Morning All !

Carrie good luck for ET today    Hope your other half knows how much pampering your going to need now  

Sugar isn't it amazing how excited we all get at the thought of the drugs!! lol!  I started this treatment petrified of needles and now I'm even doing them myself sometimes when DH has to work away!  I never thought I wold have touched it never mind jabbed myself!!!  Surprising what we will do isn't it  

Hyperbexy - Hope your being waited on hand and foot - its the law when your pupo I think 

Big hello to everyone else Mrs T, Phoebs, Kara, Dizzy, JK and anyone else Ive forgotten - SORRY  

Hope your all well and having a fab day!!

Love and luck to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Carrie - good luck today, great news to have 3 fertilised and 3 put back! 

Daisy- 12 sounds good to me uneducated ears!

MrsT - Now I understand I thought it was odd for you to be getting a refund so soon, did you have to prize it our of his hands?

Sugar - drugs yay! I'm pretty sure they keep an emergancy supply of most of the drugs at the clinic just in case!

HyperBexy - feet up, smile on face and chocolate in mouth!  

Shiny thoughts to Kara, pheobs, dizzywizzy, et al.  

AFM - Strangely I'm ok, I think I was not expecting much from the cycle as had been prepared not to and so every stage we have got to is answering questions and gives us better knowledge for next time. I may be worse next time though as I'll have higher hopes maybe!?!

I went for 2nd beta hcg test this morning, Debbie said I should do a pee stick test first to check I still had hcg in me as if I failed to get a result there was little point in sending and paying for a blood test. Well pee stick test came back positive,  and so we have sent off for the blood tests. Confused as test was one that measures 25 iu of hcg (others I'd been using have been 10-12 iu hcg and we've only had faint positives with those), hcg was 40 on Monday so should be <25, 3rd pee of the day so not very concentrated (if you know what i mean). Curioser and curioser, so now we wait again, luckily just until this pm. 

We taked briefly with Debbie about trying DHEA for the next time to improve any chances, I know mrsT is on this, what would everyone's views on this be?

K x


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

Redkay -  Think you were in the clinic at the same time today I didn't want to say anything in case it wasn't you but if it was we sat opposite waiting to go downstairs. Best of luck for next time xx

Sugar - lol you so excited about being injected, not most people's idea of fun but I know what you mean x

Daisy - dh is being lovely got a lovely bunch of flowers today  Hope your follies are doing nicely and you get excellent eggs 

afm - 3 embies now on board all good - Lyndon was very pleased with quality for my age I have 2 very good ones and one good one - dh now really scared of twins, esp as we went for assisted hatching as egg shell (not sure if thats the techical term!) can toughen up as you get older and they reckon its a reason embryos don't implant in older women as they can't break out. So all 3 have a little hole in them ready for them to pop out of. No risk to embies but it does increase risk of indentical twins gulp - if all three did it and lived we would be parents of sextuplets - dh looked very worried  but Lyndon reassured us that it was only a tiny risk. Not going to think about it now - couple of days off work then back on Monday - end of the financial year so loads to do which I hope will keep me sane in the 2ww!

Carrie x


----------



## kara76

Sugar great news ur drugs r here

Carrie well done you and congratulation on being pupo. I've had assisted hatching a few times and it can increased the risk on idential twins yet having one than one embryo transferred has much higher odds I would say lol

Redkay hope u get ur results later. My hcg level creeped up over a number of weeks and this can be due to a few things. Usually those cheaper low hcg pee sticks are rubbish

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Redkay75

Carrie - I always eyeball everyone in the waiting rooms just in case they are on here too, your DP looks just like one of the fathers at school so I did a double take! 2 very good and 2 good is excellent     they mostly do well I'm not sure you'd feel about multiples but I know the thoughts scares the crap out of me!

AFM - Debbie just called and said i've put a spanner in the works now as my HCG has doubled and is now at 80.   

So I thought it was all over on Saturday, I certainly thought it was all over on Monday (and had some wine and a *** after having given up - as AF pain was bad and I was a wee bit miserable!) It turns out the fat lady has yet to sing. So I retest on Friday and I've got to hope it will double to 160. It has left me feeling very guilty, I know people have babies after taking herion and lets face it a few glasses of wine and a couple of **** aren't the end of the world but I second guessed and may have got it wrong! Just goes to show, I shouldn't second guess a thing! 

K x


----------



## kara76

A few glass of vino and a *** wouldn't of done any harm so don't feel guility. There are many things that can cause low hcg and its the doubling that really matters so fingers crossed for you


----------



## Daisy11

Wow Redkay Your certainly keeping us all glued to this thread.  I dont think I've ever kept fingers & toes crossed so tight before in my life!!! Another wait for you now til Friday   sending loads of    

Carrie - make sure you chill and keep them lovely little uns cozy  

Anyone got any tips for the bloating  Im beginning to look about 7 months pregnant already.  I know its one of the regular symptoms - just wondering if anyone has any tips.  Feeling like a hippo!  

Hi everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CarrieT66

Redkay - so it might be good news after all, the roller coaster never stops! maybe my dh has got a double lol. Don't worry about the *** and wine, my mum smoked 20 day with me back in the sixties and i came out ok i think 

We were scared of twins at the beginning but as the odds went down we are willing to risk it - going through all this and not getting anything would be worse as we know. 
Kara - dh researching 6 seaters as we speak lol x 

Daisy - bloating was bad with me too - ovaries felt huge - no solutions sorry just loose clothes. My boobs were awaful too so lived in my cycling bra which helped loads

Carries


----------



## Daisy11

yea my boobs seem to be growing nicely - no bras to fit  

Ah well..... tents and pyjamas it is then   was worth a try asking    xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Redkay - wow girl what is going on?  This is some rollercoaster you are on!!  I'm sending loads and loads of     for your re-test on Friday.  My DH is completely hooked on your story too, keeps asking me for updates   We're keeping absolutely everything crossed for you xxxxxx Thanks too for the good wishes and yes DH is running around after me...its a hard life and I'm really trying my best not to take advantage 
Carrie - excellent news about your embies, we are 'threed-up' too and with assisted hatching bit scary but DH has yet to start researching the 6-seaters and I'm not going to put that idea in his mind anytime soon !!  Take it easy   xx
Daisy - Yes the bloating is interesting to say the least, I thought I'd have to be rolled in to EC I was so huge but I'm with Carrie only elasticated waists work  good luck, good luck, good luck  
Sugar - Yeah injecting - amazing what gets us all excited, but I was chuffed with every one I did coz its a step closer 
Mrs T, Dizzy, and Phoebs hope you're doing well xx
afm - Loving the 2ww, and as usual by day 6 my head is all over the place and I'm just hoping that there will be some imbedding going on in the next couple of days, no kind of symptoms at all of anything as yet but I guess that is normal.  DH is already sick of me asking 'can you remember what I felt like at this stage last time - aaarrrrgh!!!' I'm driving myself mad with it....


----------



## pheobs1

Daisy - I always see Debs no matter when y appointments are and I love it that way, she did my IUI too,, love love love her!

Carrie - Good luck on your 2ww.  LOl at your DH researching 6 seaters.  Wishing you loads of luck. xx

Sugar - Re ipad, we phoned apple and they said to phone the shop...grrrrr.  Will try again tomorrow.  I think it's so funny how we all get so excited about our drugs, but it really does feel like we are controlling something by taking them, like we are actually doing something!  Good luck xxx

Hyperbexy - try and stay sane, sending you lots of sticky positive vibes xxxx

Redkay - Wow...I did tell you that y mum had a few full periods when pg with me, so that fat lady sure ain't singing for you yet!  Really hope you are goign to get a nice high result on Friday xxxxx  Sending you big hugs as I think you need them xxxx

Hi to Mrs T and Kara

AFM - nothing to report, work is really annoying but that's about it! God I hate this in between treatment time, Mrs T how are you finding it? xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - hope you managed to sort out your norestherine. I don't think you're mad feeling excited about the drugs, it's the start of a happy ending 

Daisy - it's amazing what we get used to isn't it! Defo pjs are the best for bloating (or for any other day too, I love my pjs!)

Carrie - congrats on being pupo. The thought of multiples is daunting but I would have gone for the 3 and AH too to improve the chances. Wishing you all the luck in the world. What do you do for work - year end will keep your mind off 2ww hopefully.

Redkay - wow, you really are on a rollercoaster. Hope you and DH are coping, you sound really good considering. You've got nothing to feel guilty about, it won't have been a problem. Praying for a good result on Friday for you. 

Hyperbexy - it's the norm going mad on the 2ww, I spend ages looking up my previous posts to see how I was coping on previous cycles, not that it helps, lol

Phoebs - yeah it's definately tough between treatments. Just taking the dhea feels like I'm doing something though.

Afm, had my validation appt at ivfwales today. Had a scan and some bloods. Gotta go back in a couple of weeks for treatment planning, feeling a bit better about having treatment there, will see how the next appt goes and take it from there.

Mrs T x


----------



## fuzzy123

hey   new to this but thought i'd give it a go! just started ivf with crmw 3 years unexplained. on day 11 of suprecur. injections not so bad thanks to my ice pack which has a perm place in my freezer - move over ben and jerry .  got baseline scan on mon argghhh. got no side effects until today lol hot flush heaven!!! hehe ah well. not sure what to expect next, aiming for egg collection 28th march. you guys are all so inspirational  !!!
xxx


----------



## Daisy11

Morning all!

Welcome Fuzzy - They really are lovely ladies on here and theres always someone on standby to put your mind at rest or answer any questions you have.(no matter how silly you think they may be)  You have a date with amanda and her lovely camera for your scan then    quite a bizarre experience I thought at first but then you just get used to it. Good luck with your TX  

Mrs T - I would really love to stay in my PJ's all day as I'm quite attached to mine as well but I think my customers may find it a bit strange as I work in a carpet Shop!     Ive got away with my slippers a few times but never my PJ's haha!

Big hello to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Welcome Fuzzy. Lovely bunch of ladies on here that have given me a massive amount of support, loads of good luck for Monday let us know how you get on xxx
Mrs T - pleased it all went really well at IVF Wales for you yest, sending loads of   that this is your cycle xx
Redkay - good luck for tomorrow's test   
Daisy - Are you in for a scan tomorrow ?!?! - sorry brain is practically non functioning at the moment - best of luck xxxx

Hi to everyone else and hope all okay xx


----------



## kara76

Welcome fuzzy you will love it here, great support from all the girls

How is everyone?


----------



## Redkay75

Fuzzy - Welcome , it's good to share, it's even greater to try and work out if you are sitting across from someone on here in the waiting room!  

MrsT - Good luck with the upcoming planning meeting and gald it went ok with first meet.

Carrie and HyperBexy - at least theres loads of choice now-a- days in tandem and multiple buggies!  

Daisy I have lived in leggings since the cycle started and have grown quite atached to them, my darling DH called me 'Swovaries' for the first 2 weeks and did a mix CD for the EC with that title! interesting explaining that to Amanda without making him sound cruel!  

Sugar - I agree with everyone I think the delivery and then use of the drugs is a sign that we are taking control of something that has been completely taken out of our hands! great feeling!

Pheobs - hold in there, not long now til next cycle get yourself all Zen and prepared!   I hope I take after your mother, although I don't think I could cope if the bleeding started with avengance again, I'd be in the ground!

Kara - Hope alls well with you!

AFM - On my 3rd week of the 2ww!!! one more day and if it's positive then I'll have to wait again, I don't think I'll believe it until I give birth at this rate!

k x


----------



## jk1

Hello lovely ladies!!

Carrie...hope you are ok xx

Redkay......fingers crossed for the test tomorrow...i'll be thinking of you xxxxx

Dizzy....i sent you a pm xxxx

Mrs T.....hope you are ok xxx

I had my appt today at Llandough.....the Dr was soooooo lovely and explained all about the Cervical Dilation (also had to have an examination  ) but she said that it should all work fine.

She has requested the op for us in May so just have to wait for the letter now...we're going to call Amanda once we have the exact date so we can book an appt to plan the 4th cycle hopefully in June....a little later in the year than planned but hey ho!!

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend!

Jo xxxx


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

Redkay - lol dh thinking about minibuses now! can't believe you are still waiting fingers crossed

Fuzzy - welcome and good luck

Mrs T - good luck with IVF Wales - makes sense to take all opportunities on offer. I work in local authority managing physical regeneration projects and the assembly always gives us silly timescales to spend silly amounts of money! 

Jo - all sounds ok I hope its not too awful

Bexy - hope you ok -  Are you on steroids after the ah? Im on one a day along with the estrogen and progestron - waiting for emotions to get out of control soon lol 

Kara - hope u good - I've been kitchen planning all day which has distracted me nicely, but still can't believe there are 3 little embies inside me - so amazing to get to get to this stage

Carrie x


----------



## pheobs1

Fuzzy - Hi Welcome, sending you lots of positive thoughts and wishes for your cycle.  This is a great place for support and the clinic is amazing too x

JK1 - really glad you had some positive news at your appointment, and here's looking forward to you next successful cycle.  Just making the appointment at the clinic makes you feel better xx

RedKay - Really thinking about you and sending you lots of positive thoughts for tomorrow.  You are doing so well with dealing with this xxxx

Hi to Kara, Sugar, Mrs T, hyperbexy, carrie and daisy.

AFM - planning tomorrow so here goes!  Had a biatch of a day in work and need something to cheer me up! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welcome fuzzy, you'll get loads of support here

Daisy - yep, PJs are not really work attire, pity though. Good luck for scan tomorrow

Redkay - praying for a good result for you tomorrow, thinking of you , can't imagine how tough it is

Phoebs - good luck for planning appt tomorrow

Jk1 - good to hear things are moving for you 

Carrie & Bexy - hope you're not going too crazy

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Welcome fuzzy, you will find loads of support here. 

Hi all sorry no personals but will post tomorrow. Af seems to have come mega early. Need to ring the clinic in the morning to find out what to do. Not sure what to do now :-/


----------



## BexyPob

Mornin' All
Redkay- You must be climbing the walls with all of this waiting around.  I hope it has gone brilliantly today, I have a feeling you're gonna need some bigger leggings over the next few months    xxx 

Carrie - how weird do you feel knowing that there are 3 in there, its madness, I feel so lucky, but just   that they are all happy in there.  I work for a local authority too in rural dev. in regeneration do you always get asked by WAG for totally irrelevant figures with infuriatingly short-dealines too? Nightmare!  I am on estrogen and steriods too which are both new to me so we're just hoping that doing something different works for us.  Have you read the side-effects of the steroids, my DH is awaiting my split personality and huge muscles, feel okay so far....I think  

Daisy - hope your scan went brilliantly today and you've kept your slippers on for comfort 

Phoebs  - hope your planning appointment went really well, keep us posted xx

JK - its all moving on for you in the right direction xx

Sugar - hope all okay with your early AF and clinic have put your mind at rest xx

Hi to Kara, Fuzzy, and Mrs T too - hope all well xx
I'm at the clinic for acu on Monday pm so if you see a blonde woman staring strangely at you in the waiting area then its only me xxx


----------



## Daisy11

Morning Ladies!

Redkay - Sending you loads of     This morning - Hope you get the right outcome today - will be thinking of you and DH x
Sugar - Hope you've had a chat with clinic this morning and everything is ok x
Phoebs - Good luck for appt today x
Carrie & Bexy - Hope your both doing ok - hopefully this time next week I'll be in your gang    
Hi Kara  Mrs T Fuzzy & JK hope your all ok x 

AFM -  Firstly can I apologise to anyone who I made late this morning - my ovaries were hiding from Debbie so took a lot longer than expected and when I came out there seemed to be loads of people waiting - so really sorry for any delays caused     Plus my car is playing me up so we had to go in the work van GGGggggrrrr  .....  so we also took up two spaces in the car park - so really sorry everyone....  Anyway still seem to have 12 nice size follies around 18-20 so Debbie is happy and were in for EC on Monday  YAY!!!!  My Ovaries are both high so a weekend of starjumps for me


----------



## kara76

Great news on your scan

Redkay fingers crossed

Sorry I've been quiet tyler isn't too well atm 

I was on steriods and a high dose for 15 weeks and didn't know any nasty effects though dh might disagree lol 

Hiya everyone


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all just popping on 2 say hi 2 everyone bn thinking of u all 
hope u all ok i hav bn keeping an eye and having a little read  x


----------



## Redkay75

Hi to all, sorry for lack of personals but head is now blown!

This am before I went to clinic I did a pee stick in preparation just in case it was fainter, anyway, came up dark and quick! I can safely say it was a   So all the way to clinic I was trying not to cry (haven't cried as yet) as emtoions were leaking out of my eyes. Got to clinic safely, (noticed Daisy's work van!  car park had loads of spaces no fear?) blubbed as soon as anyone looked at me  asked me if I was ok, or breathed in my general direction (was it you and DH who found me blubbering at reception Daisy?).

Cut a long story short Deb took bloods drove them round to hosp for results at 1pm. I had stupidly decided today was the day to swap phones so at 12:45 my old phone went dead and my new phone... didn't do anything! aaaagh! Called clinic on freinds phone and results have doubled - we are officially pregnant!  

Going to use Cyclogest 3 times daily to try and stem the bleeding. Have scan date for 24th March I just hope it all stays where it is and continues to grow!

I am all over the place been crying on and off all day, I can't believe we beat the huge odds against us and got this far on our first try. Just want to say thanks to everyone for the support, although I think I'll hand around for a while I wanna know what happens with all of you!          

K x


----------



## kara76

Redkay well done you, it sure is the doubling that counts. Sounds like you might have a late implanter on board that why your first test was a little low. My first beta hcg was a grand total of 10 granted it was early lol.
Well done girl. Love it when odds get beaten


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one to say woo hoo! Congratulations Redkay, it's not surprising that you are emotional. Hope you can enjoy now x


----------



## Diddy16

Woooohooooooooooooooooo!!!! Well done Redkay! What lovely news.
   
xxxx


----------



## fuzzy123

aw Redkay thats soooo fantastic!!!!! big congrats to you!!!      xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Fantastic news redkay, so pleased for you and dh

Will post proper personals tomorrow

Afm tx has now been delayed a few weeks as af has shown up very early. Amanda is not sure that it is a proper af so does not want to start now. I am back to day 2 and going to take noresetherine on day 21. Ec probably booked during Easter hols (will be told next week). Bit disappointed but hopefully ec is only a week or two later than originally planned. 

Hope all having a good Friday xx


----------



## Daisy11

Whoooohooooo!!!! Yay!  Redkay I am sooooo pleased for you. You must be mentally exhausted this week - Enjoy the weekend chill and let it sink in    It wasnt me you saw at reception - when I went into the scan room there was noone else there - when I came out it looked like a bus full of people had turned up in the waiting room!  I've never seen that many people there at once.  I was the very round bloated dark haired telly tubby that came out with a huge grin on her face haha! 

Big Hi to everyone else - sorry will do more personals later as Im in work  

Have a fab day!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

OMG Redkay what fantastric news! I can't help but blub with joy for you, truly wonderful and boy have you beaten all of the odds and been to hell and back for that BFP - you've certainly renewed my hope!  Enjoy settling into your good news this weekend whoaaaahhhh!!!!     Please don't go too far I need your early testing advice for next week lol!!! xxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Big congrats redkay xx
I met a lady yesterday who was only given a 5percent chance and it worked for her on the third go, so you have both given me a renewed hope! 
A quick question , my meds have arrived ready to start tomorrow but there is suprecur in there but only one needle? Surely you dont reuse the needle have always had lots of needles before. Rang clinic but no reply x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi all , amanda just rang me back. I need to go to clinic and collect more needles tomorrow! Homecare made the mistake in not sending them x


----------



## kara76

Dickheads lol. Not clinic the drugs company lol

I'm in the mirror today if anyone wants to read it.


----------



## CarrieT66

Redkay - fabulous news  - wow I bet you can't believe it. Enjoy the weekend and look after yourself xx

Hyperbexy - is it RDP you work on? a good friend of mine manages it in Merthyr and is always pulling her hair out. Its WEFO who amaze me with their demands! Agree - keep forgetting the 3 little ones are in there and then remember and have to think twice. Went a bit dizzy today and had to have food so hoping thats a good sign  

Daisy - yay for next week and joining the PUPO gang!

Dizzy - glad it all got sorted - good luck injecting x

Sugar don't be too disappointed Easter will come round quickly

Kara I hope Tyler is feeling better

Hope everyone else is ok

afm  We will be completing on our house purchase the same weekend that we'll test so that should be a busy one! One way of distracting myself  I suppose
Carrie x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Just filled in ivfpredict.com and got 18 percent chance of success! X


----------



## CarrieT66

Dizzy that's pretty good - just did mine and its 8.7 because of my age, if I was 2 years younger it's 23.5 and if i was 39 it would be 43.5 - hoping I 've got eggs which are young for my age!


----------



## jk1

Girls , I just did mine and it came out at 21.5% chance!! xx


----------



## fuzzy123

just did mine too   came out 39.2%        
hope everyone is feeling good today. day 14 of suprecur all good so far yey! cant wait for monday. going onto menepur anybody had side effects?
xx


----------



## Daisy11

Just did mine - only 16.4! That's not too good is it Oh dear :-( x


----------



## kara76

Daisy take no notice hun. That predictor thing is so general its untrue.


----------



## Daisy11

By the way - I'm doing my trigger shot tonight at midnight. Don't know what to expect- any tips or are there any side effects coz I'm in the house on my own - got to do it myself!


----------



## kara76

Daisy good luck with your trigger. It does sting a liTtle and don't be surprised if u get a raised pink lump after. All normal


----------



## Daisy11

Brill! Thanks Kara I would probably be sitting here at midnight panicking! X


----------



## kara76

U will be fine hun just treat it like the others


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi daisy agree with Kara these stats are very arbitrary and whilst we are all keen to know our odds it's such an individual thing and so many factors involved that the stats can only be very ballpark. Even though mine is only just over 8% I don't take it as read as my circumstances history etc is different to other women my age trying to concieve.
Hope the big jab went well last night. Dh stabbed me then we both crashed out again and in the morning I couldn't remember
if we'd done it lol 

Had loads twinges last night which I'm hoping means the embies are digging deep and implanting themselves 
Carrie x


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie to wish you good luck for tomorrow Dizzy hope it goes brilliantlyxxx 

Good luck too to Fuzzy for baseline scan tomorrow xxx

Carrie yes I do work on the RDP and I think I may have met your friend from Merthyr at a meeting in Brecon a couple of weeks ago, sorry can't remember her name but she seemed really nice. Sounds good with the twinges - I've had absolutely nothing so far this time, and no cramping either which has normally started by now    

Hope everyone else is doing really, really well xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

sorry if I miss any personals, you have all been really busy!

Redkay - FANBLOODYTASTIC!  I told you about my mum didn't I.  You have been so strong, I don't know how you have done it, but all worth it now and you have your BFP xxxx  Loads of luck for your scan on the 24th.

Daisy - hope the start jumps have been working and wishing you loads of luck for EC tomorrow xxx

Sugar - wow AF really is a cow isn't she, messing things up, there when you don't want her and late when you do.  Sorry you have had a couple of weeks set back, it's frustrating but hopefully it won't be too much longer for you.

Hi to Mrs T, Kara, Fuzzy, JK, Carrie, Hyperbexy, Dizzy, Diddy... sorry if I missed anyone.
Had planning appointment with Amanda on Friday, she said they were nervous of me over responding last time so were a bit cautious with my dose.  This time we are doubling the puregon to .50 and trying to get 2-3 follies.  So was really excited for AF to arrive next weekend.......then she went and turned up today instead!
Going to ring clinic tomorrow to try and get in for my baseline!  Yeahy! xx


----------



## fuzzy123

hey guys quick question, starting menepur tom can it still be done in tummy or does it have to be done in the thigh ? hope everyone is doing good today !!!xx


----------



## pheobs1

I had to take it last time and did it in the tummy.  Debs did my first one and it was in my tummy too xxxx


----------



## fuzzy123

thanks pheobs!!!! didnt fancy doing it in my leg dh mastered it in my belly only one bruise out of 15 shots so all good !! does it feel any diff? xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Daisy - good luck for EC tomorrow.

Phoebs - hope you get your baseline tomorrow, AF never behaves!

Sugar - how annoying, hope you're feeling ok about the slight delay. 

Dizzy - hope your first injection goes ok, great to be starting

Carrie - new house sounds like a great distraction, sounds like you are coping well

Bexy - behave with the early testing, lol.

Fuzzy - good luck for baseline.

Kara - hope Tyler is feeling better, sending cwtches x

Hope I've not missed anyone. Sorry been a bit quiet, really busy with work and bit fed up tbh. Away with work til Thursday so catch up then

Mrs T x


----------



## Redkay75

Morning ladies,

Computer been on blink and so checking on phone but too anoying to to actually write anything!

Fuzzy - I had Menapur, I injected in belly and apart from being a little emotional all I got were swollen ovaries  hopefully no escaping that side effect!

Daisy - I hope trigger and EC went well, fingers crossed for you.

Carrie - twinges are good, hopefully not all 3 through ay 

HyperBexy - No symptoms are also fine, check the 2ww thread out and there's loads of ladies on there, some have symptoms and others don't but there absolutely no correlatin between symptoms and positive result, BIZARRE!

Pheobs - fingers crossed for baseline!

MrsT- hope yo feeling a little brighter with sun shining!

Kara, Dizzy, Diddy, Sugar, JK, hope I haven't missed anyone!

AFM - I had a scary weekend of great highs and lows, I have been bleeding on and off since Tuesday 1st of March with a big bleed the weekend of 5th/6th. I thought the bleeding had settled down so I went for a browse in some shops with my parents and DH on Saturday, we were revelling and looked in Mothercare (early I know but I needed it!) but when I got back the blood had turned fresh again, not great amounts at all but red, and there were small clumps and so I cried and wailed and prepared for the worst. Woke up on Sunday to find it stopped again. So 2 wipes with fresh blood and finished. What has concerned me though is the small clumps, although there was no pain and nothing since I can't help panicking a little.

Going to doctors later today and will phone the clinic once open. Sorry for the downer, I just needed to share my worries.

K x


----------



## BexyPob

Sorry for no personals more time later but just wanted to send quickie out to Redkay - hope you've had some very reassuring words from the clinic - hang in there! Thanks too for the advice looked on 2ww board and immediately felt better even after having had some AF type pains last night.  Thinking of you xx


----------



## pheobs1

Thank all for the good luck wishes for my bseline.

Redkay - sending big hugss.  Want to echo hyperbex and hope you have had some reassurance by now xxxx

AFM - baseline went well, Debbie said I had a lovely looking endometrium  Sounds good although not sure I really understand!  Got a few little follies, but we are being more aggressive with the drugs this time.  Starting injecting tonight, .50puregon and normal suprecur, back for scan on Thursday to check all ok.

Lots of love and luck to you girls in for tx today, those on the 2ww and those on the agonising wait to start tx xxxx


----------



## Daisy11

Afternoon ladies    Sorry for no personals at the minute will do when I feel a bit more myself. Big 
thank you for all your good luck sent. Managed to lay 15 eggs. So really happy with that  will do personals later after a few hours sleep and some paracetamol xxxxxxx


----------



## CarrieT66

Daisy 13 eggs is brilliant well done  

Redkay hope its all ok x

Bexy - yep symptoms vary loads fingers crossed

Phoebs - a good endrometium is a good thing nice and cosy for the embies to cwtch up in x

Mrs T - hope work distracts you in a good way x

Fuzzy - we injected in the tum, thigh and arm - but dh is a nurse so he made it easy 

Kara hope you are good

afm - work all day so time flew

Hugs to all 
Carriex


----------



## Redkay75

Daisy - wow15 eggs is amazing hope phone call tomorrow is all good!  

Hyperbexy - always helpful to know you're not alone in the madness of it all.

Pheobs - congrats on your endometrium  

AFM - Debbie has been fantasticly supportive, I called again today and asked for another Beta test on Thursday when I go for accupuncture to put my mind at rest. I think she's more worried about me spending more money. Bleeding has slowed right down to a stop and I just have (sorry for TMI) pinky clear discharge now, so much calmer about the whole thing, However, I went to the docs today and got signed off until after scan. Wimpy I know, but I would never forgive myself if something went wrong and I bled again before knowing if the embryo became a feotus with a heart beat.

Love to all.

K x


----------



## pheobs1

Morning,

Daisy - well done you and hope you have a really nice phone call today.
Carrie - I think working does help, but I just don't know how I am going to do it!
Redkay - You are being so strong.  Glad Debbie is being supportive, I love her!  I really don't blame you or think you are a wimp for being signed off.  You need to do what's right for you xxxx

Hi to everyone, hope you are keeping sane.  AFM, well first jabs done, all seems ok so fingers crossed
xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Mornin' all!
Daisy - Brilliant news 15 is excellent, hope you have a really lovely call from Lyndon this morning 
Redkay - well done you sounds as though you are on good form and I would do the same and take time off work until you feel 100% about going back, not worth it 
Phoebs - Well done on your wonderful endometrium, you must be chuffed and I hope the injections went well last night 
Mrs T - hope you are feeling a bit brighter and work not too bad 
Carrie, Fuzzy, Kara, Dizzy, Diddy, Sugar, JK and to anyone I've left out hope all is well xx


----------



## Daisy11

Morning Ladies!!!!!

Redkay - Dont blame you at all getting signed off for a while - you need to do what you feel is best for you and your little hitch hiker!  
Phoebs - hope your injections are going well  
Big hello to bexy, Mrs T, Kara, Carrie, Fuzzy,diddy, dizzy, jk, sugar and everyone else. Hope your all having a fab day.

AFM - Lyndon ran this morning and said 8 of the 15 eggs have fertilised normally!!!!!!    another 4 had fertilised but abnormally.  Sooooo  pleased today. In for ET Thursday lunchtime - so excited!

Just want to thank you all for all your support and  . The good thing about this forum is that were not just on here routing for ourselves but were all routing and thinking about  each other. Just wish I could find a genie to make each and every one of us lucky this year. Until I find him - I'll just send you all    

speak soon - have a great day
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Daisy - 8 fertilised well done indeed, will you have some frosties do you think? Good luck for the ET on Thursday, what time are you in?

Thanks to everyone for kinds words and support, I'm feeling a lot more positive today and a little sick (which in a way has helped as it confirms they are still in here!).  

Hope evryone is feeling good today.

K x


----------



## kara76

Daisy that's wonderful news.well done you.

How everyone is well


----------



## Daisy11

Hi K!

No idea yet whether we'll get frosties - fingers crossed. Lyndon is going to give me another call tomorrow and let me know how they are progressing.  ET is at 12.30pm so got to be there for 12pm

I am so excited but incredibly nervous at the same time.

Nausea gotta be a good sign hasnt it? I asked Debbie why I was heaving in the mornings before I had even got any embies on board and she said I must be reacting to the HCG hormone in me - my little boy asked me to stop heaving the other day as I was making him feel ill.  haha!    But if this treatment works I'll take the heaving and the nausea any day!  xxx


----------



## Diddy16

Woohoo! Well done Daisy-you go girl! What a fantastic number of little embies! Good luck for ET on Thursday!   

Redkay-lovely lady, you're soooooo brave and strong. You must have been through hell and back. So glad everything is on the up at last! My scans have dated me to before my 'period' in December by about 10 days (3 weeks after BFN on OTD!). Hard to get our heads round but have just told DP we need to go with it and stop trying to work out how it could be that long ago! What I'm trying to say is that I had loads of bleeding like AF (although it wasn't quite the same but thought this was to do with tx) after I was pregnant but was unaware of being pregnant for another 6 weeks! Poor you-at least I didn't know!   

Hugs to everyone else!
xxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Great number Daisy,
Good luck for ET on Thursday, I am in after you at 4pm for my dilation. Homecare didn't send any needles with my medication so popped into the clinic at 4pm yesterday and it was very busy, no room in the carpark - I hope it doesn't get too busy causing long waiting lists etc.
Best wishes to everyone else wherever you are in your treatment cycle xx


----------



## Helen85

Hi all,

Hope all ur cyles are going well, not cycling myself but going to the open evening thrusday to see the clinic . Going to decide then between there and Lwc Swansea ..
I have Pcos was just wondering if anyone being treated in Crmw has Pcos . Really wanted to know how much experience they have treating with the condition there and if they have had many success there with women with Pcos cause I know there are a relatively new clinic 

Thanks for any info give xx


----------



## kara76

Helen the clinic is new but the staff are not and are very experienced. Lyndon the embryolist , amanda the consultant and debbie the head nurse all came from ivf wales and the other staff came from fertility clinics, u can read all about them on the website. Good luck in deciding.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie to say wonderful news Daisy and good luck for tomorrow, I know it sounds a bit mad but enjoy... I always feel wonderful knowing it/they're in there    Dizzy - good luck for your dilation tomorrow I hope it all goes really well xx

Me feeling a bit down tbh, quite strong lower abdomen pains which have all happened on previous cycles so DH and I not feeling the best.  Will test tomorrow anyway (1 day early) and see if anything did happen this cycle.  Hope everyone else feeling really good, sorry for downer, Bexy xx


----------



## kara76

Bexy fingers so crossed for you for testing. Hope you get good news

How is everyone?


----------



## CarrieT66

Hey Bexy - I've been having crampy pains too and now absolutely exhausted. This wait is harder than you expect. Keep positive and good luck for tomorrow   

Welcome Helen - as Kara says the team at CRMW are great and very supportive

Redkay - hope you ok and all going good    
Daisy good luck for ET x

Phoebs - work does get hard but it does take my mind off the wait most of the time

Hope everyone else ok not much from me just on that 'am I aren't I' roller coaster  
Carrie x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one from me tonite, not long got in and I'm shattered. 

Daisy - well done, good luck for ET tomorrow, make sure you rest up

Dizzy - good luck for your procedure

Bexy - good luck for testing 

Catch up with everyone else tomorrow

Mrs T


----------



## fuzzy123

hey all   good luck daisy for tom will be thinking nice thoughts for you!!!  good luck bexy hope it all goes well and you get all you wish for  . we've gotta stay on suprecur for another week arghhh 3 weeks boo lol!! starting to have the odd bruise but otherwise all good so cant complain, we're now aiming for egg collection on our one year anniversary so lets hope its a good omen  !! hope everyone else is doing good!! xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

Daisy - congratulations on your fab fertilisation.  I know it's a bit late, but wishing you loads of luck for ET today.  Hope it goes ok and loads of sticky vibes for your embies xxxx

Hyperbexy - thinking of you and really hoping you have a good result today xxxx

Fuzzy - think it's deffo a good omen about your anniversary xxxx

Helen - hiya and welcome to the thread, the clinic are fabulous and really supportive and friendly xx

Dizzy - good luck for later, hope it all goes well xxx

Hi to Kara, Mrs T, Carrie, Redkay, Diddy, and everyone else xx

AFM - back from my scan, only been stimming for 3 days and I have 3 lead follies! Yeahy, last time I had been stimming for a week and didn't have any standouts or much to see at all!  They are between8-9 so still some growing to do yet.  Staying on same dose and back in on Monday to check, looks like this tx is going to go a lot quicker than the epic 3 week one last time, I know you lovely ladies doing IVF go through much longer periods, but people doing IUI usually go a bit quicker than me, hence I am uber excited this time! xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Fuzzy - sorry to hear you are held up by a week, annoying !

Phoebs - well done, good news on your scan. Lets hope this is the one for you..

Gonna try and update the list ..


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thought it would be useful to update the list :

Hyperbexy      PUPO
CarrieT66        PUPO
Daisy11          PUPO
Fuzzy123      DR, Baseline 14th March
Phoebs1        DIUI March
Dizzy              FET March 
Sugar-fairy    EC Easter
Mrs Thomas    DHEA, Tx May/June
JK1                Tx May/June
Newbee28      visiting Open Evening

Sorry if I've missed anyone - please add yourself in.

Mrs T x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, just to let u know dilation went well today. I had local anaesthetic. The most painful part was administering that in awkward place! Amanda said it went well. Also today dh had his retest sperm analysis results and although still no motility his concentration went from 0.8milion to 20million!! He was asked to take redoxen tablets zinc and orange for the past three months and it obviously worked. Might be worth a try for anyone elses dh who has a very low count x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - glad it went well

By the way, now one month down, two more to go on DHEA


----------



## Daisy11

Evening Ladies!!!

Dizzy = Really pleased your appointment went well   
Mrs T - A month already!!! wow thats flown by - or seems to have   Hope your doing ok
Fuzzy - An extra week of suprecur is such a pain in the backside - I had to do an extra week  but then the menopur injections flew by really fast = seemed really quick in the end  
Phoebs - Fab news on your follies already - fingers crossed for a bumper crop !! 
Big hello to Bexy, Carrie, sugar,jk,kara,newbie, helen, redkay and diddy!!! Hope your all good  

AFM - Mrs T can you change me to PUPO please      2 embies on board today 1 x 10 cell 1 x 8   not sure about frosties yet - Lyndon said he will call us over the weekend.  Have had a lot of pain in my ovaries since EC and still niggling now but all be worth it if Phil & Lil stick    

Thanks for all your good luck wishes and    ladies = really appreciate it 

Hugs and luck to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Daisy - congrats on being PUPO, I've changed you on the list - didn't wanna tempt fate


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All had our BFN this morning - devasted! We really thought this was the cycle for us, what a waste of another 3 embryo's! We're really struggling this time, but think we've decided to go for the full immunology and genetic testing now - so off to spend some research time on the immunology board.

Brilliant news Daisy they sound like lovely embies that you have on board, best of luck xx Well done Mrs T on your DHEA - what does this do, perhaps I've missed a trick ?!?! Well done too to Dizzy, my DH had low count to start with and the zinc and Vit C worked miraculously for him and stopping alcohol too. Phoebs well done on your follies it sounds like a really fabulous start to the cycle.

Good luck and positive thoughts too to Carrie, Fuzzy, Sugar, JK, Newbie, Helen, Redkay and Diddy and I'm sorry if I've missed anyone out.  Thanks so much for your support of the last 6 weeks it has really made things so much easier to know I can let off a bit of steam here xxxxx Off for a good cry


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thinking of you both Hyperbexy, it doesn't get any easier, the more we do the more it hurts xx


----------



## kara76

Bexy I am so very sorry and I know all to well how u are feeling now and I'm glad u have a forward plan. I advise a book called is ur body babvy friendly by dr beer , I read it page by page and decided what immune testing was for me
Big hug


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks Dizzy and Kara it means a lot xx Thanks for advice Kara I'm going to get onto amazon and order that now.  Do you mind me asking which clinic did your testing?


----------



## Daisy11

Haha! Thank you Mrs T. Hope everyone is ok! Xxx


----------



## kara76

U can ask me anything hun and if I can help I will. I went to liverpool for an endometrial biospy, the doc there was running a pretty high profile research study for recurrent miscarriage and implantation failure, I paid private and it showed elevated unk cells, high doses steriods were the treatment. 
Tha book I found informative but did take some of it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Daisy11

Bexy- I'm so sorry! Only now my stupid phone updated all today's posts after I did the last one. So gutted for you hun  tale care. Sending loads of love and hugs your way.


----------



## BexyPob

Just ordered the book - need to push ahead quickly with a plan before I completely fall apart   I think CRMW has only just started offering testing so not sure if we should go elsewhere, loads of people talk about Mr Gorgy in London who will work with your own fertility centre on a treatment plan too - not sure if suggesting that to Amanda may cause offence though xx


----------



## BexyPob

No probs Daisy at all  - thanks for hugs xx


----------



## kara76

I know lots of people that have gone to dr gorgy and he does get results

I would talk to amanda hun and ask some questions about the treatment they offer for nk cells and do they offer lit therpy etc. U r so like me I always had to push ahead and plan it was a way to cope


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - so sorry, was hoping it was your time. It's ok to fall apart for a while, otherwise it'll catch up with you at some point. Definately book a follow up with Amanda asap because a plan always helps to cope with the bad news. Bug hugs. Thinking of you x


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks Kara and Mrs T - have already emailed Amanda (can't do over the phone today!) to book follow-up so will prep a load of questions for that.  Did a lot of falling apart yesterday, but I know that when I see the girls from work on Monday I'll get through a lot of tissues again    Luckily DH is wonderful and we're doing lots of talking xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - I can forward you my questions if it helps (when I'm home). Kara checked them through so they must be thorough! Glad DH is there for you, you know you've got loads of support here too x


----------



## BexyPob

Kara that would be brilliant thanks very much indeed for that I really appreciate it xx


----------



## Diddy16

Hyperbexy. I'm so so sorry love. Life is so cruel at times. Sounds like you have a lovely DH though-keep supporting each other and it's good that you're talking about things.
Thinking of you hun and sending lots of     
xxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Bexy so sorry to hear that you got a bfn.    to you and dh, it can be so hard. I think that immune testing is a good idea and will give you a new focus.

Pheobs great news that your follies are growing beautifully, you must be so pleased
Mrs T how are you doing? hope all is good with you
Daisy big congrats on being PUPO,    for the next 2 weeks
Dizzy glad the dilation went well, sounds like the clinic are really on the ball
Fuzzy I hope that your baseline comes round quickly for you, waiting is a nightmare
Kara hows tricks? hope you and tyler are ok 
AFM well AF has really stuffed it all up for me this time    I have had ec pushed back till 8 May as the clinic is busy and cannot fit me in before. Going to take norethisterone for 23 days starting on 30th March. I was a bit upset yesterday but feel better today. Just got to wait ..... again   

Hope everyone has a fab weekend


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - sent you my FU questions

Sugar - sorry to hear about your delay, I would have been really upset too. That's the first time I've heard if the clinic not being able to fit anyone in. That's disappointing but on a positive note - we may well be cycle buddies if all gies to plan this end. Hope you're ok with it now x


----------



## jk1

Bexy, so sorry to hear your news, iits so hard to know what to say but I'm thinking of you. X x x x x

Dizzy, how was it hun? Did you have full sedation? Did you have any pain after? - sorry about all the questions getting nervous about mine now!

Daisy - congrats on being pupo! X x 

Hi redkay, kara, mrs t, sugar!! Hope you are all ok and looking forward to the weekend!!!

Jo x x x


----------



## CarrieT66

Bexy so sorry honey about your news thinking of you lots was hoping my cycle buddy would have had a positive one. I hope all the testing finds a solution for you. Big hugs xxx

I just got in after a mad day so will post to all tomorrow

Carrie x


----------



## Helen85

Hi all,

Went to the open day yesterday , really impressed with the clinic and the staff so booked or first appointment for the 29th  hoping to be cycling asap 
Excited and nervous at the same time..
Does anyone know there current success rates?? And can anyone give me a idea of how long from the first appointment will everything start ?? Xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs t I would love to be cycle buddies with you. Fingers crosses you are ready too. I am not banking on af playing ball at all. Just hope I can get to day 21 without her showing up then can start norethisterone and start the count down to jabbing xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Helen, CRMW is such a lovely clinic, so friendly and relaxing. I'm not entirely sure of the correct answers but I would guess that as the clinic has not been open a year yet and so success rates are'nt yet available as far as I'm aware. They can usually start quite soon after the first appointment butit seeme to be getting busier, maybe we shoud stop telling people how great they are there!  

Daisy - congrats on being PUPO fingers crossed for you   
Dizzy- glad you procedure went well hope you aren't too sore!
Pheobs - great news on the follies, fingers crossed  
Sugar - sorry about the delay hope it all goes well when you get there.
HyperBexy - so sorry to hear your news, good to have a plan going forward, I'm the same I always need to have a plan or be aware of the next step to stay sane in difficult situations!  
Kara, MrsT, Diddy, Fuzzy, Carrie, Newbie, JK and everyone else - hope your weekend is sunny and bright.

AFM - My rollercoaster ride is over  I cancelled my BETA test on  Thurs as I thought I should just accept and enjoy pregnancy but on Thursday evening something just wasn't sitting right with me and so I did a HPT and it came back neg did 2 more Friday mrning and they were neg too. Debbie and Amanda aren't sure what happened but my endometrium is thin I've had no pain or bleed except for initial one before 3 increasing BETA tests. I'm an anomoly! I'm goign to go for followup with Amanda to plan next step, I'm ordering DHEA, where did you get yours MrsT?, and hoping for end of May beginning of June cycle depending on when AF visits. Spent Yesterday in a bubble but at least I have some positive answers to some questions I had going into this cycle, I can make eggs, my eggs can fertilise with DH, they can then divide and grow, hatch and implant. I'm holding onto this and moving on!

K x


----------



## kara76

Redkay I'm sorry to hear ur news and I'm glad u can take the postives from this. Wana offer you a big hug


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Redkay - so sorry to hear your news, you're doing fab to be thinking of the positives after all you've been through. It's the right thing to do though - what worries me is I've never got pregnant. I got my DHEA from dhea.com in the US - gotta take 75mg for min 3 months so that's likely to dictate how soon you can cycle again. Thinking of you and sending you hugs

Mrs T x


----------



## CarrieT66

Redkay so sorry to hear your news, glad you are holding onto positives its got to be done, Good luck with next steps   xx
Daisy - welcome to the PUPO club  
Sugar - 8th May is my birthday so its definitely a good day for life to start lol  
Phoebs hope the follies are doing well
Mrs T - thanks for the list we are a busy group  
Helen - good luck for the appointment
Hope everyone else doing well

afm - had an up and down week and struggling not to test early, I thought i'd be able to resist but cracked yesterday and bought two kits which are sitting on the side calling to me. Might do it tomorrow - my otd is Thursday. Would I be daft to?   Feeling tired n grumpy today (have i turned into dh ) sore boobs woke me loads in the night and been out of sorts all day   Hoping its all a good sign 

Carrie xx


----------



## jk1

Redkay - so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## jk1

Dizzy, thanks for the PM about the dilation...i feel a little better about having it now...hopefully i'll have no idea whats happening as having GA anyway!! xxx


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

This morning I've had brown spotting - think implantaion bleeding or just a bit of old blood from et as my cervix got a little nick during the transfer but I'm also feeling generally out of sorts, headache and slight cramps and aches, nothing more since so hoping its not af but worried. Has anyone had this, i'm on my 12th day post et today due to test thursday but havent tested yet too scared

Thanks Carrie x


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Just wanted to say a huge, huge thanks to everyone for their support it really helps no end, you are such a lovely bunch and completely understand the up's and down's of it all xx
Redkay - I really don't know what to say hon, I am shocked.  You poor thing, and you are so brave, you've been to hell and back and it's so wonderful that you are focussing on all of the positives.  Sending loads of  
Carrie - I know I found the thread Redkay recommended to me on the 2WW really useful. You'll find ladies on there with totally different symptoms and some with none at all, it is reassuring to read.  Wouldn't recommend testing too early in case your trigger injection is still in your system as I think that can cause a false positive sometimes.  Good luck for Thursday, I'll be thinking of you xx
Helen - welcome I second your opinion everyone at the clinic is lovely, you will be very well looked after and good luck for your cycle.
Daisy - hope you are feet up and relaxing  
Sugar - sorry about your delay but maybe this is for a good reason, even though it may not seem like it at the moment 
Dizzy - hope you are pain free and feeling fine!
jk - best of luck with your procedure too
Phoebs - hope your follies are lovely  
Mrs T - thanks so much xxx  
Fuzzy - thanks too, and hope all goes to plan here on in xxx
Thanks too to Kara and Dizzy, hope you are really well, and sorry to anyone I've missed xx


----------



## CarrieT66

Thanks Bexy I'll check it out. I hope you are ok and thinking of you x


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone, I have been away with Dh for a few days and I have missed so much.

Firstly, Hyperbex and Redkay, I am so very sorry to hear your sad news, it really breaks my heart, there are no words, all I can do is tell you how sorry I am and that I am sending you a million hugs xxxxx

Dizzy - glad dilation went well x
Daisy - congrats on being PUPO.  Try and relax and enjoy it. xx
Sugar - AF it a cow, it is official.  Sorry she has messed up your plans, I am sure it will be here before you know it xxx
Carrie - sending you lots of positive thoughts hun, really hope it's implantation and you will get a lovely BFP
Helen - Hi Helen and welcome.  Not sure about success rates but it seems they start pretty quickly after the initial appointment, although they are getting really busy there now.

Hi to Mrs T, kara, Diddy, JK and sorry to anyone I have missed.

AFM - bit gutted, had a scan today and there doesn't seem to have been much growth, upped the puregon by a click and back in on Wednesday 

Lots of love to all xxxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

Pheobs hope you had a nice time with dh, where did you go? Naughty follies    every day is so unpredictable, I have stopped second guessing what will happen next. I really hope that the extra click makes your follies grow. I am a slow grower and take a good 14 days of stimming to get decent follies, try not to worry    for wed

Hyper + redkay - hope you both ok   

Daisy - hows you coping on the 2ww? hope that you are ok and time is not dragging for you
 
Carrie - hope you are hanging on in there    for good news
JK good luck with the dilation
Dizzy, Kara, Mrs T hope all is well with you all and you are enjoying the nice sunny days
Helen glad you like the clinic, they are fantastic there. I dont know about the waiting times but I was supposed to have EC 11th April but AF was stupidly early and now they cannot fit me in till 8 May. It maybe that holiday times are busy or that they are getting busier. I dont think you will have to wait too long though, not like at other clinics.

AFM just hoping to get to next wednesday to start the norethisterone. I hope that AF behaves and stays away for another week. Got everything ready to start just need next wed to arrive.  Been so busy with college that my days are flying by, which is good, but not sure that I will get all of the work done. 

Hope all have a good week


----------



## Daisy11

Hi Ladies!

Hope your all well  

Carrie - I might be wrong but aren't you testing VERY soon?  I think I might have broken by now and sneaked an early test. Hope your doing ok and you get fab news this week    
Bexy & Kay - Hope your both ok ( and DH's) thinking of you both    
Phoebs - Hope that extra click makes the world off difference - good luck for tomorrow    
Sugar - Im coping ok so far thanks - a little bit too good I'm thinking. No symptoms at all and feeling absolutely fine.  In fact this morning I wont up full of energy with an overwhelming urge to clean everything in sight!!!  So no feeling sicky or tired or pain or anything -   Dont know what to think really.  Who'd have thought I'd be hoping to feel crappy every morning haha    Hope AF stays away long enough for you now - fingers crossed  

Big hello to Kara, Mrs T , Diddy, Dizzy, Helen, JK, Newbie and anyone I may have forgotten - Sorry  

Have a fab day all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Hope everyone doing well.
Carrie - Good luck for tomorrow, be thinking of you and let us know   
Daisy - Hope you overcame the urge to clean, and you're still feeling well !!
Kay - Hope you're coping, thinking of you xx
Phoebs- Hope you had a really good scan today with a lot going on in there 
To Mrs T, Kara, Dizzy, Fuzzy, Sugar, Helen, JK, Newbie, Diddy, and anyone else I have missed, hope you are all keeping well and positive xx
AFM: got my follow-up appointment on Tues so hopefully some progress after that xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick post to say good luck for testing tomorrow Carrie, be thinking of you x


----------



## Daisy11

good luck for tomorrow Carrie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sending loads of


----------



## pheobs1

Carrie loads of luck for today, wishin you a lovey BFP xxx

How is everyone else doing?

Hyperbex - are you ok?  Having the appointment on Tuesday to focus on really helps xx
Daisy - are you still sane?
Mrs T - hope you are doing ok and you are fit and ready for next tx.
Redkay - thinking of you and hope you are doing ok xxx

Hi to Kara, Dizzy, Sugar, JK and everyone, sorry if I have missed anyone.

AFM - scan was pants yesterday, not much growth at all since Monday.  SO switching to menopur for a few days and back in  on Friday to make sure I haven't recruited too many!
Love to all
xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Good luck today carrie, fingers crossed for some good news x


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

Bad news got a bfn and af started. very dissappointed. Thanks for all the messages of support. Geting our heads togther and will see if we are going to try again, but I'll be 45 in May so we need to see what Lyndon thinks, maybe its all too late. 

We get the keys for our new house tomorrow so plenty to keep us busy and going to drink wine in the garden tommorrow night haven't any in a while so one glass and i'll be tiddled!
Carrie x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Carrie, so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and DH. Take care of each other. I always try and book a follow up asap so you can ask your questions and make a plan x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh carrie I am so sorry it was not the news you wanted. Good luck with the move tomorrow and enjoy the wine. My mum says 'new house new baby' so you never know x

Hi all hope you are all good today. So glad it's Friday tomorrow. I have been having af pains and I'm petrified she will come to early again as delay tx even further. My head is in the shed and I havent had any drugs yet :-/  lol

Xxx


----------



## kara76

Carrie I am so very sorry. Good luck with the move and the wine! Hope you can find a way forward

How's everyone?

Mrs t you ok hun?

Sugar try and stay calm hun easier said than done I know but you are worrying over something you have no control over, damn those afs


----------



## pheobs1

Carrie, so very sorry.  Thinking of you and Dh and sending lots of huggs 
xxxx


----------



## Daisy11

Carrie so sorry Hun. Thinking of you both and sending


----------



## dizzywizzy

Sending hugs to you and DH Carrie - take care xx


----------



## BexyPob

Carrie- I am so, so sorry to hear your news I really thought my cycle buddy would have good news, sending loads of    Really does help to have a follow-up appointment.  Hope the house move goes really well and you enjoy that glass of wine in the sun, I know I'll be doing exactly the same thing tonight xxxx
Sugar - hang in there, think positive thoughts and we'll all wish your af away xxxx
To all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all,

Carrie - so sorry to hear your news, best wishes to you and DH hope house move goes ok and as Bexy says you get a nice glass of wine in the sun.  
Pheobs - hang on in there I'm sending you growing vibes!  
Sugar - hope the stupid AF stays away intil planned!  

HI to everyone else and hope all is well with you and the sun is picking up spirits!

AFM - I've been so very tired this week but now have the DHEA arrived from USA, I'm sure I can feel spots comng on my chin already but that may be all the chocolate I've consumed over the past month!

K x


----------



## jk1

Carrie....sorry to hear your news....thinking of you and hope the house move goes well tomorrow hun xxxx

Hi to everyone else...hope you all have a good weekend,

Jo xxxx


----------



## newbee28

Hi, 
I'm new to all of this and just wanting some advice. My Husband and i went to one of the CRMW open evenings and was really impressed with the facilities and the friendly staff. We're due to go for our initial consultation on the 9th April with Amanda. 
We're also in the process of being refrred from Swansea (NHS) to the Royal Glam. 
My day 3 bloods we're fine FSH 6.2 LH 3.1 and should get the results of my day 21 bloods early next week. We have managed to save for one private go at IVF and then we will have to go NHS where they have suggested 3 go's at IUI and 2 IVF's.

When does fertility treatment usually start - is it day 21? Also does anyone know how long it takes  to be treated on NHS?

Thanks


----------



## dizzywizzy

Welcome newbie, u will chat with great people on here who have been through lots! The clinic is great, i am currently on my third private icsi with them as current waiting list at ivf wales is 18months and couldnt wait that long. I have started all my treatments on day 21, but u can also start day 1 if amanda says it is suited to you. Take care and good luck x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Afternoon all

How is everyone doing?
Carrie - hope the new house is lovely, its been nice weather for drinking wine in the garden.
Dizzy - hope you had a good weekend
Newbee - it depends on what type of tx you have as to whether or not you start on day 21. If you have the long protocol you start d/r on day 21 and then stimms 14ish days later, if you have the short protocol you start on the day after af starts. If you take noresthisteron then you start this on day 21 and take it for how ever long they want you to take it for. This drugs helps to predice af to plan tx.
Redkay - glad yoru dhea has arrived. Hope that it works wonders for you
Hyper - how are you? hope you had a good weekend
Pheobs, Mrs T, Kara hope everyone is well  and you had a nice weekend.

AFM AF pains still here, todya feels even more like its about to start. I only have to get to wednesday morning and then can start on the norethisterone.    that it stays away for a few more days. Will be gutted if it doesnt. Had a fab weekend, not done much but rested and got my head back together. Ready to start the week fresh now.

  to all


----------



## Daisy11

Evening ladies,

Just a quick one - sorry this is a me post. Think AF is rearing her ugly head today.   I'm 10dp3dt and have had some dark reddish/ brown bleeding when I wipe. Sorry if TMI!!!  Worried it's too late for implantation. :-( gutted! Has anyone got any ideas or info. Clinic is shut so can't vent to Amanda. . Just want to cry !!!

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## kara76

Daisy big hugs. I wish I could give u some help. The only thing u can do is test and you would get a pretty accurate result. If it is af there is nothing anyone can do I'm sorry.
I would call amanda in the morning too and she what she advises


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Daisy, big hugs - hope it's not the end for you. You could always email Amanda cause she often replies to me late in the evening. Take care. Mrs T x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh daisy what a day. Like Kara said test when you should cos you never know. I hope that it is nothing even though it is worrying. It is common for women to have af type bleeding when af would normally be due. Our bodies do unexplained things for unknown reasons.


----------



## pheobs1

Hi,
Daisy - hope you have some better news today and that you get some reassurance xxx
Redkay, Hyperbexy, Carrie - hope you are all doing ok? xxx
Mrs T - not long to go now xxx
Sugar - keeping fingers crossed that your AF stays away for a while, so you get to start your tx xxx
Dizzy how are you doing? xxx
Newbee - welcome, I have IUI and start drugs on day 2-3.  So I think the days depend on what tx you are having xxx
Hey Kara and sorry if I have missed any one out xxx

AFM - scan on Friday was ok but ...grrrrr damn those slow growing follies!  Much better though, Debs said my lining was lush and that I must be a menopur girl!  I have had a bit of a growth spurt but still nowhere near ready.  Back in today to see if we are any closer xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning all, haven't had much time to post lately so thought I'd try and catch up while I've got a few minutes waiting in work 

Daisy - hope the bleeding has stopped. Did you ring the clinic? Although I'm afraid you've got a bit more waiting because until you test you really never know. Hope you're coping ok

Sugar - hope AF has stayed away for you. Why do things never go smoothly eh?!

Carrie - hope your doing ok and that the new house was a good distraction. Hope you enjoyed plenty of wine too!

Redkay - hope the DHEA goes well, I've hardly had any dude effects. A few nasty spots on my back and a bit of a bumpy chest that's all. Was hoping for the youthful looks too bit still waiting for that..

Bexy - good luck for your appt tomorrow, hope you feel more positive with a plan 

Phoebs - hope the menopur is going well and doing the trick

Dizzy, Fuzzy how are you doing? Hi to everyone else

Afm having a pants time atm, everything seems to be going wrong and feel on the verge of tears all the time. Keep thinking one more thing is gonna tip me over the edge but I'm still clinging on! On a more positive note I had my treatment planning appointment at IVFWales last week and are now booked in for our NHS cycle at end of May, EC w/c 6th June following my DHEA. Didn't want to move away from CRMW but can't ignore those thousands of pounds. I will keep posting here though cos I feel like a CRMW lady at heart! 

Mrs T x


----------



## Daisy11

Hi ladies.

Just a quick one as my head is a bit battered today.

Bleeding has turned into full blown AF - cramps, backache and all.  Spoke to Amanda she told me to up my cyclogest and test tomorrow but to be honest its gotten worse since i spoke to her     .

I will still test as miracles can happen.  Thank you all for your support.

Hope your all ok

Love and luck to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Oh Daisy, I really do help you do have a miracle.  I will be thinking of you and sending you lots of luck. xxx

AFM - pants news, the lovely crop of 11's and 9's follies I had on Friday as now turned to just one at 14, I am really gutted, really wanted a better chance this time.  In again on Wednesday and looking for basting on Friday or Saturday
Love Pheobs 
xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Daisy I hope that you are ok, well as ok as you can possibly be at the moment. I know it can seem impossible at times but its not over till its over. I am thinking of you and dh and wishing you all the luck for testing tomorrow.


Pheobs why do our bodies never do what we want them to do!!! Its a nightmare. Got my fingers crossed for your next scan. I am a slow grower and have had umpteen anxious hours waiting for something to grow. Last ec I went in knowing I only had one follie and unknown on the left ovarie (they couldnt see it) so I totally understand the stress that you are going through.


Mrs T - great that you have a ec booked. the £££££ are a real stumbling block and I dont blame you for going for it for free. I would if I could. We are only doing it one more time as I dont think I can find the money to do it again. It doesnt seem fair to deny dh and dd anymore cash (especially as we dont have any lol)


Hope everyone else is doing ok, I am ok and trying to stay calm. I have had terrible af pains again last night and was awake from 3ish onwards unable to settle. Still nearly another day down and no af yet! Just got to get to Wed morning and I will be happy.


xxxxx to all


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

Daisy I hope you are ok fingers crossed honey xx

Phoebs - sorry about the follies I hope the one is the one x

Redkay & Mrs T - whats the deal on DHEA? would it benefit an oldie like me? Mrs T god luck at IVF Wales x

Bexy hope appointment goes well x

Sugar hope af stays away x

Welcome newbee & hope everyone else is doing good

afm - we are going to go back and discuss our options and are oping to have one more go. So I'm taking every supplement I can - walnuts and brazil nuts too... fngers crossed

Carrie xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Daisy - sorry to hear that hun, hope you are coping, it's so hard

Phoebs - cliche warning! 'It only takes one' Good luck for scan Weds

Sugar - it's amazing how quick the £s add up isn't it, we've spent £15k so far. I admire you for carrying on as long as you have, I plan to carry on until it works or someone tells mr there's no point, but I found the second ICSI negative really tough. Hope AF stays away one more day for you 

Carrie - DHEA is a supplement that is thought to improve egg quality, it's gotta be taken for 3 months. It's not entirely proven but there's not a lot to lose so worth asking about.


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Daisy - you poor girl it's such a horrid time, I'm keeping everything crossed for you and DH.  It's not over yet, and if you read the 2ww thread ladies get all sorts of af symptoms and get BFP's so I'm really, really sending loads of   to you xxx

Mrs T - I'm sorry you're having a tough time at the moment and I know how difficult it is to stay positive chick, try and hang in there.  It's brilliant news about your progress with IVF Wales and yes you do have to keep posting on here because I for one need your lovely support. Hope your bumpy chest is fine   

Phoebs -huge luck for tomorrow but try not to worry it does only take one goodie  

Sugar - really, really hope you are af-free, its nearly Wednesday xx

Carrie - Well done on the follow-up, it's always good to have a plan.  Almonds and pineapple juice are good too apparently, mind you if we ate everything the books tell us to we wouldn't have time to do anything but eat 

Redkay - hope the DHEA is going well and you have no bumpy chest to report 
Kara, Dizzy, Newbee, JK - hope you are all doing really well and soza to anyone I've missed xx

AFM:  We had a good follow-up with Amanda today, much welling of tears and some over-spill from both of us! Apparently we had good embryo quality etc but Amanda was interested when I mentioned I had an eczema flare-up on the same day I got the severe cramping - poss immune issue, so we're going with the intralipids and extra steroids next Tx and also having some chromosone and thyroid testing just to rule out. Anyone had a tx with intralipids yet?  Hoping to cycle in June/July xxx


----------



## Daisy11

Hi bexy - think the fat lady has already started singing to be honest with u!  bleeding is still very heavy and yesterday I passed a large bit of something  Have no idea idea what. Answers on a postcard please! TMI WARNING!!! Was White/ clear stretchy like a thick sort of skin! Sorry I did warn u of TMI.   so think that's it.  Really glad your meeting went well with Amanda. Big hello to everyone else sorry for no personals. Head is a minced at the minute but I am thinking of u all. Will do personals soon I promised. 

Love and luck to all xxx


----------



## kara76

Bexy glad ur follow up went well. I have elevated unk cells and this was treated with high dose steriods. I know people that have an intralipids and it does work

Daisy so sorry hun. Sounds exactly like what I use to pass after a failed cycle, its cause by the high levels are progestrone, it always freaked me out and I had to ask the con about it. I really feel for you so please take a big cyber hug from me


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, scan cancelled for me yesterday as AF showed up sunday. Got scan tomorrow at 12.30 instead so set me back a few days on treatment time. Hope everyone else is ok, big hugs to daisy x


----------



## jk1

Hi Dizzy...glad things going well albeit slightly later!!

Daisy - hugs hun xxxx

hope everyone else is ok

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - great news on your follow up, it's so good to have a plan. The welling up and overspill is inevitable with Amanda as she is so lovely. Hope you feel better for it. You can count on my support anytime, if I'm not around just pm me Hun 

Daisy - so sorry, big hugs. Glad Kara had the answer for you on what you passed

Dizzy - good luck for scan tomorrow


----------



## Daisy11

Thanks Kara! Does put my mind at rest quite a bit. I won't lie to you it totally freaked me out!!!

Thanks to everyone else. Do appreciate all the thoughts and  

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Daisy not sure I can add anything to what Kara said, out bodies go through so much during tx that goodness knows what goes on inside us. Hope things settle down soon for you

Mrs t the £'s certainly do add up. It's horribly scary isn't it. We will do one more then call it quits. I have a dd from previous marriage but dh does not have any. I want to have a baby with him but need a line somewhere. It's so hard to know what to do though

Dizzy good luck tomorrow

Pheobs hope the follies still growing.   for good news on Friday

Kara hope you are all well x

Bexy so glad you had a good Fu, sounds like you have a great plan for next tx. Intralipids sound good, not used them myself but would If I needed too. Hope time passed quickly for you

Afm af has stayed away so providing nothing happens tonight I will take pill #1 tomorrow


----------



## kara76

Sugar all go for you huni, even if something happens tonight the morning would still be ok yay. Its been a long time coming.
I think its so unfair the nhs disallow tx if one partner has a child, plain wrong


----------



## sugar-fairy

Well if it's not one thing it's another   have been up all night with horrendous tonsillitis. It was so bad I had to take super strong pain killers as paracetamol wasn't working. They made me feel awful, dizzy, could not focus and was sick. Been in bed since 8am and do feel better now. I did take my first pill today, I took it and just hoped that I would keep it down. So relieved that I am finally on the road to tx. 

I agree Kara, it's not fair that James is penalised cos I have Em. I think we could at least have drugs funded for two cycles. That would have made a huge difference. 

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Helen85

Hi all,
Had my first appointment yesterday went well filled all the constant forms in and had bloods to check my amh level and Amanda said it should be 2-3 weeks for that to come back then I should have an appointment to plan our treatment  all very exciting !! Given us so my hope she said we should be great candidates and that as long as my amh comes back ok we should have about a 65% chance of it working !! Just can't wait to start now  
Hope everyones cycles are going great xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, had my baseline scan this morning and not ready yet to start tablets. Need to take more suprecur and start tabs on friday. Next scan booked for 15th april and fet week begin 18th april x


----------



## jk1

helen...glad your appt went well,

Sugar...really pleased things are starting to move for you xx

Daisy...sending you lots of hugs xxx

Hi everyone...had my appt ltr through from the hospital for my dilation...even after telling them I need it in may as not starting tx til june they managed to schedule it for april....we've been waiting 6 months for the appt and now they book it a month too early...typical hey!!

Once they confirm the new date in may will be able to book planning appt with amanda.....yay!!

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the lighter nights xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - sorry to hear you've had a rough night, so glad you're on the way now you've taken the first pill though. Hope you feel better soon. I agree that you should be entitled to NHS treatment, so unfair

Helen - glad your appt went well, great odds too. It'll be good to get your dates soon

Dizzy - great that you're on the way and have your dates planned. On countdown now eh

Jo - nothing goes smoothly does it! Hope you get it sorted so you can book your dates soon


----------



## jk1

thanks mrs t...you ok? x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Jo - I have been feeling like it's all too much but then been catching up with some fellow FF's posts tonight and it has helped put things in perspective. Need to give myself a kick up the butt before Kara does it for me, lol x


----------



## jk1

I know what you mean....all the waiting and stuff can get to you can't it...its only been 4 months since my last cycle but it feels like it was about 4 years ago!!  can't wait to get started again...xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi ladies,

gosh we all seem to be going through it don't we!

Daisy - sending you lots of huggs xxx

Mrs T - sorry you haven't been feeling great.  All this tx stuff is so hard to deal with and you have been through a lot too.  I am sure that the waiting to start again is one of the most difficult things to go through also.  I totally understand what you mean about the money.  As much as I love CRMW if the nhs IVF Wales go comes through I think we would have to go for it too. xxx

Sugar - hope you are feeling a bit better and really glad you have started your tabs.  It's nice to know I'm not the only slow cooker on here! xxx

Carrie - hope you are doing ok xxx

Hyperbexy - glad your folow up went well, having a plan really seems to help. xxx

Dizzy - Damn AF never seems to do what we want her to, hope things go to plan for you from here on in xxx

Helen - glad you had a good appointment, all the staff at CRMW are so lovely.  Best of luck with your tx xxx

JK - why do hospitals seem to make simple things more difficult!  Hope you get it sorted soon and you will be tx again soon xxx

AFM - scan yesterday showed lead follie at 17 (and a bit), but also have a 12mm.  SO basting is now on Monday, to try and give the 12 time to get a bit bigger.  So am back in tomorrow just to check them and get the timings for my HCG and basting.  Taking ovitrelle this time. xxx


----------



## kara76

Phobes good luck for basting on monday. Makes u sound like a turkey lol

Mrs t and jk the waiting is so very frustratin and feeling as you are is part of this crap journey. If u weren't feeling peed off with it all well that would be odd. U will be cycling before you know it and I really hope that bfps are waiting for you


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Kara, I know!  It's also strange how it just rolls off my tongue, like it's a normal everyday thing!
I also echo what you said to Mrs T and JK xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Daisy - I am so sorry chick.  I also passed some horrid stuff on a couple of my cycles and its so frightening.  Awful time for you and I'm sending loads of  
Helen - well done sounds as though you had an excellent appointment at the clinic, they are such lovely caring people.
Mrs T and jk - I know exactly how you feel, bruised and battle-scared and we are all bound to have massive ups and downs I guess but not easy   Blimey I've done a good job there of cheering you right  up  xx
Sugar - Well done on the tabs, another hurdle over 
Phoebs - Thanks to Kara for providing me with the image of you trussed up like a turkey and being right royally basted on Monday - hope it goes well  
Dizzy - good luck with tab taking on Fri 15th April will be here in no time x
Kara and Carrie - I hope all is well with you both xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - good luck for Monday, you're nearly there now

Bexy - yeah, thanks for cheering me up, lol. It really does help to know others are as miserable, lol

Kara - yes, time flies so we'll be getting on with it soon enough

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks guys......

hyperbexy - just call me Bernard Matthews!  Beeeewiful!


----------



## BexyPob

Oh Bernard good luck for Monday


----------



## fuzzy123

hi everyone, been switching internet providers so no internet for the last couple of weeks  . sorry to hear of all the heart ache and sending big hugs to all!!! 

we got egg collection on weds all being well  cant believe its finally here!!! gotta find something to do with myself to stop me going crazy on the 2ww lol.

thinking of you all xxx


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

Just caught up on posts been having a week off thinking aout it all, but back now

Fuzzy - good luck with egg collection and distrcing yourself during 2ww
Phoebs  good luck for monday i hope they've basted well 
Daisy - hope you're ok  
Jo hope things come together for you soon  
Dizzy good luck cycling
Helen great appointment went well and fab odds good luck 
Sugar hope you feeling better
Mrs T - time will fly fingers crossed for you  

Hope everyone else is ok and had a good weekend

afm - we saw Amanda on Friday and have decided to go again - prob June. I was worried my odds would be too low - 45 in May gulp! but she said nothing will change that quick and my odds are still the same as before so 5-10%. Meanwhile I'm having a brazil nut everyday, walnuts, vits and eating lots of healthy stuff. l'm going to get micronised DHEA to take me back to my teenage years - which could mean lying in bed all day eating pizza lol 

Carrie xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - good luck for tomorrow, bet you can't wait to be pupo

Fuzzy - good luck for Weds

Carrie - good to hear you've got a plan. The DHEA hasn't turned me into a teenager yet so it should be ok! I got mine from dhea.com. You need to take for 3 months to get the benefit though


----------



## CarrieT66

Mrs T Thanks for the website. I'll just about have 3 months we'll start treatment last week on June providing all goes to plan and hope for ec second week of July. Fingers crossed for both of us xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

Have been feeling grotty for a few days and have been so busy with college that I have not been on here much.

Carrie - great that you are going again, june will come around so quickly. I hope that the DHEA works for you, Some people swear it was what made the difference and got them a BFP

Fuzzy - bet you are glad to be back on line. Good luck for Wed
Pheobs - good luck for today,    for lots of eggies
Mrs T - hope you are doing ok, waiting is that hardest part, it is so frustrating. It is so hard as we have such little control over getting pg and that we are waiting for others to decide everything for us. That is what I dont cope with - not being able to control anything    I always imagined I would be in the same bed as dh when we made a baby not in different buildings    . The ****ty feelings do pass   

Hyper, Jk how are you both doing? hope all is well with you 
Dizzy great about your baseline, FET will come so quickly now that you have started, good luck for 15th

Helen glad you had your apt, they are lovely at the clinic. 

Kara hoep you and tyler are doing ok

Well I am on day 6 of 23 of the tablets, only17 days left. I just hope af does not take ages to come after I stop taking the pills. She has been early for ages so I hope that she is again.

Have a great week xx


----------



## kara76

Sugar I'm sure all will be ok, the good news is ur on them.

Hi everyone else

Sorry not been round too much tyler been poorly but on the mend now


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Ladies,

I hope everyone is ok?

Fuzzy - lots of luck for EC on Weds, if you think of anythign to help with the 2ww let me know! xxx

Carrie - so glad you have a plan and that you can try again, I've said it before, but for me, having a plan really heped, having something to focus on xxx


Kara - hope Tyler is on the mend xxx

Thanks to you all for your kind wishes for today, but......had a scan on Friday and then Amanda called Friday night to say they wanted to do the IUI on Sunday!  So I had it yesterday morning.  This time Amanda did the IUI and it went a little differently to before, so keeping everything crossed.  I have also been worrying that we may need to move to IVF as there may be an issue with me as I take so long to stim, but Amanda didn't think it was an issue at all, she said I had a lovely endometrium and a lovely follie so that was all I needed.  So here we go on the roller coaster again.  Desperatley trying not to obsess this time, I do have to work some of this 2ww though, so maybe that will help?

Love to all xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Congrats on being PUPO Pheobs,  I find that working helps pass the time. Last 2ww I sat on the sofa and read 3 books    It was fab.

Rest up and try not to think about it, impossible I know   

Kara - hope tyler is feeling better. There has been so many bugs around lately. Gorgeous pics on ** though


----------



## pheobs1

Sorry Sugar, our posts crossed, I saw Kara's and not yours.  Hope the tablets are going well and that AF behaves herself xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - good to hear you are on countdown, I was told AF should show up within 4 days of the last pill. I'm doing ok thanks, I'll be glad to start too, yes waiting is the pits!

Phoebs - well done on being pupo, hope you are resting up. Enjoy before the madness of the 2ww sets in!


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Been working my socks off so not had time to post...so much to catch up on here!
Carrie - So pleased that your follow up went well, we may well be cycle buddies again  Let me know if the teenage years do come back and I might have a go myself 
Mrs T - The time will fly, well that's what I keep telling myself anyway and it'll be lovely and sunny and warm ready for your 2ww xx
Phoebs/Bernard- Hope you are resting up, loads and loads of   for your lovely endo and follie 
Sugar - Really hoping AF behaves for you, 17 days and counting
Fuzzy - v. exciting Wednesday will be here before you know it and you'll be PUPO 
Dizzy - hope you're doing well and feeling fine
Kara - Really hope that Tyler is feeling tons better and pleased he's on the mend
JK and Helen - I hope all is good!
afm not much to report but actually had wine at the weekend for first time in 4 months and boy am I a cheap date - I guess that's put my cycle back to July start but needed to let go and be naughty for just one night  Love to all xx


----------



## kara76

Sexy bexy tyler is a girl lol. Hope your not working too hard, its not good for you lol

I shall be around a bit more now ladies yet I m always watching, yet not in a creepy way lol


----------



## jk1

Fuzzy...hope ec goes well tomorrow hun xx


Bexy...good to hear you had a good night on the wine!! 


Hey Mrs T & Sugar....hows you?


Hi kara...i was looking at the new pictures you put on ** of Tyler the other day and I think she is really looking like you now!! xx


pheobs...hope you aren't going mad yet!! xx


Carrie....glad you went to your follow up huni xxx


Guess what......I've got my planning appt on Thursday!! yay!!! finally!! My op has been re-booked for the 12th May and then its all systems go.....well hopefully!!  Feel like I've been waiting forever!! Going to start acupuncture again this cycle too.


Hope everyone is ok,


Jo xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Jo - great news that you've got your op reorganised and your planning appt booked. It'll be great to have your dates planned so you can start countdown


----------



## kara76

Jk great news ur have ur op sorted yay. Aww thanks for your kind words. Tyler has changed so much.

Fuzzy good luck for ec

Mrs t how's the sexy youthful u after ur dhea


----------



## BexyPob

Ow no Kara I'm mortified so sorry, I know a Tyler who is a boy so just assumed so sorry    Anway pleased she is feeling much better 
Fuzzy - good wishes for a v good ec today xx
Jo - excellent news on your op date...not long now  
Hope everyone else doing really well and enjoying the sun today xx


----------



## kara76

Hey girl no worries, it happens a lot even wen she is dressed in pink lol
Don't give it a second thought. 

How are u all today


----------



## pheobs1

Hi All,

Fuzzy good luck today xxx

JK fa news about your op and planning appointment, you can start the countdown xxx

Hi to everyone else, well day 3 and I am not quite crazy yet.  I forget for a few minutes then remember and think...do I feel pregnant?  ALthough I know it's impossible at this early!  Well in work for a few hours tomorrow, so I am sure I will be no use at all there!

Hope you are all ok?
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Fuzzy - hope it went well today and you are resting up. 

Phoebs - it's early to be symptom spotting, has the madness set in already, lol

Hey Kara, I'm no more sexy or youthful than before the DHEA I'm afraid, half way through now. Only 7 weeks to baseline and I've got a busy month in work so it should fly by. I'm always hearing about how beautiful Tyler is, you'll have to send me a pic as I'm not on ********. How is your angel now ?

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## Cath34

Hey ladies, I will be joining you all soon at crmw. Ive had my immunes re tested, so just waiting for some results to come back before I decided what to do. x
Apologies for not knowing everyones current status.


----------



## kara76

Mrs t pm me ur email address and I will send u a photo..

Fuzzy hope all went well today


----------



## pheobs1

Hiya,

just wanted to say Fuzzy - hope all went well yesterday xxx

Cath - welcome, it''s a fab clinic, so wishing you lots of luck xxx

Mrs T, Kara, Bex, Carrie, JK, Dizzy, Daisy and everyone else (sorry if I missed anyone, brain is officially mush).  Thanks for all your kind thoughts.  Madness totally setting in.  Had strange cramps all yesterday and through the night, more like wind than AF, but have a really heavy feeling in my stomach, so praying it's just my cervix getting over the IUI and not AF xxxx

Love to all
xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie to send my best to Fuzzy, hope it went really well xx
Welcome Cath - the clinic is lovely.  I'm just having immune testing myself so brace yourself I may be asking you lots of questions!!!
Phoebs - the cyclogest can make you windy-pops too   Sending you loads of   - 2ww is horrid!
Love to everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## fuzzy123

hey everyone  ec went well we had 7 follies lyndon phoned this morning to say 3 fertislised had to have ICSI but was expecting that , back in on sat to have them back in bless them.....then on to the madness of 2ww lol!!!thanks for all your well wishes was sooooo lovely of you all. have to say the clinic were FAB even when i had a minor breakdown in the morning !!!

how is evryone else today?n hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Pheobes its totally impossible to stay sane on the 2ww. I've had 9 and each one was torture lol

Fuzzy great news and good luck with et

Sexybexy have u had full immune testing? Cath is very clued up on it all

Cath hiya girl how's u? We must get together soon

Sugar how's u

Mrs t hiya hun not long now

Hiya everyone else


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one to say well done Fuzzy, good luck for ET - how many are you having put back? 

Phoebs - sorry the madness has set in. The cramps don't mean anything but I know it's hard to ignore them

Hi Cath, you'll love it at CRMW

Mrs T x


----------



## BexyPob

Well done Fuzzy excellent news!  Hope you are feeling really well and massive good luck's for tomorrow and having your lovely embies put in and then its feet up time   xxx

Kara no I'm not having the full immune.  I'm off for Thyroid and anti-bodies today at gp and then karyotyping at CRMW tomorrow hopefully.  Amanda wants to try me on intralipids on the next cycle which I'm really happy about and she doesn't feel I need any other tests.  Having read Dr Beer's book though and being a complete control freak I would prefer to have the whole panel done, it's such a mine-field.  Did you have the whole lot done?

Mrs T  - not long now lovely xx

Hope everyone else all well and coping xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

I am doing ok, just passing time till I can stop the pills. Nearly half way.

Pheobs - hope you ok and that you are not going too mad. It really is a long two weeks.  try and keep    . Have a lovely weekend
Fuzzy - how are you doing? how was ET. Hope it all went ok
Mrs T - hope you and dh are doing ok and prepairng for your next tx
Cath - welcome to the board, hope your results come back soon so that you can start making decisions about tx
JK - hope your apt went well, good luck for your op, May will be here before you know it
Bexy - how are you doing? Hope you are ok. I have read Dr Beers book and I think I was more confused than when I started. It is something that I would consider doing, hope your tests show the results you want - if that makes sense   
Kara hi there, Hows you lot doing? Glad tyler is better now.

Looks like we are all set for a nice weekend, my neice is coming down to stay which is lovely as havent seen her in ages. DH having a little party for his b/day and we may even have our first bbq of the year!


----------



## jk1

Evening all,

Had my planning appt yesterday with Debbie, I'm having long protocol this time which is what I had for my first cycle.  Have my Op 12th May and then should start injecting around the 29th and then EC the week of the 27th June!!  I think we are going for everything we can again....assisted hatching, steroids, womb relaxant.....i want the whole lot!! 

Can believe I can actually say I am starting tx next month now!!

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to a sunny weekend!!

Jo xxx


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok 

Fuzzy good luck for tommorrow 
Phoebs hope you are managing the 2ww ok

I'm still waiting on the teenage DHEA to arrive and actually looking forward to af coming so we can start planning dates for next treatment

Hope you all enjoy the beautiful weather - think of me as I help dh knock a wall down in the new house tomorrow
Carrie x


----------



## jk1

Carrie, good luck knocking the wall down!! xx

What a stunning morning!!

Jo xxx


----------



## fuzzy123

hey all hope you are all enjoying this lovely weather we're having today  . had my et today all went well got 2 lovely embies on board....please stay with us   otd is easter sun so hopefully a sign!!! strange question has anyone had dodgy side effects from the cyclogest? made very good friends with my toliet at mo sorry tmi . just didnt know if this was bad?  

how you coping Phoebs? im joining you on the lovely 2ww!!!
xxx


----------



## jk1

Fuzzy...congrats on being PUPO!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Morning,

Carrie - how did the wall bashing go?  Bet is was really therapeutic!

Hey Fuzzy, welcome to the club and let the madness commence!  Hope you are resting up, sending you lots of really sticky vibes xxxxx  As for cyclogest, it's really hard to tell which symptom belongs to what?  I think it's supposed to make you constipated, but it never does with me?  Usually the boobies are the first thing to kick in for me, but really not that bad this time.  Hang in there xxxxx

AFM - official loss of PMA.  Last 2ww I had loads of symptoms, am convinced that something happened.  This time I have nothing, not even cyclogest symptoms.  Boobs are a bit sore, but not much, I have a had a really itchy nipple on and off!  Otherwise nothing, don't feel anything.  Arggghhhhh! I have a whole other week to go xxxx


----------



## fuzzy123

morning all hope everyone is doing great today  !!! thanks pheobs i really thought i wouldnt get madness but here i am one day in and def starting to set in lol!! i think it changes everything when you see your little embies on screen...bless em! i used to think pregnant women to talk to their bumps were mad yet here i was last night with dh giving our embles their own little cheering team....going mad i think  !!!  i so hope it works for you honey if theres no symptoms big fingers crossed for you...here's to staying sane !!!! sending you lots of love and bubbles  xx


----------



## BexyPob

Congrats on being PUPO Fuzzy!!! Sending both you and Phoebs loads of   and stickiness   I've had different reactions to cyclogest each time.  This time (brace yourselves for TMI) much looseness one day then constipated for a few days and enough wind to generate power for the whole of Wales   oh yeah and sore boobs too - it's such good fun   Sorry I have no solutions for the 2ww madness, but do try to take advantage of sitting around and reading etc, goodness knows when you'll get the chance again  
Carrie - I hope you had loads of fun with your wall - what great therapy that must be, have you got anymore walls that need to come down?
JK - V. excited for you it won't be long now  
Mrs T - not long for you now either....exciting 
Sugar - Are you half-way now?  Yeay!! 
To everyone else hope you are all enjoying this glorious weather xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Fuzzy & Phoebs - what are you two like, symptom spotting already! The madness of the 2ww has definately set in earlier than I expected! Hope you are taking it easy 

Jo - glad you've got your dates sorted, it's so much better when you've got a date to work too

Sugar - half way through already, it'll be here before you know it. 

Bexy - you sound like you're positive. Hope you get the results you want

Carrie - hope the new house is keeping your mind off things and your doing well

Sorry if I've missed anyone else cycling. Work is really busy at the mo

Afm - feel like I've been wearing grumpy pants for the last week. AF was supposed to be today and there's no sign like there usually is - hope it turns up soon so treatment isn't delayed. And I've had a water infection which hasn't cleared up with antibiotics so I'll have to go back to the docs. So tired from working too, but trying to get my busy time out of the way before I start. Grr! 

On a more positive note this weather has been fab. Spent the weekend supervising DH cleaning up the garden and window shopping for plants, pots etc ready for the BBQ season to begin

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

Jo yay dates all sorted, bet that feels good

2week waiters how are u? Omg I remember the torture of it all to well and the horrid cylogest soggy farts

Mrs t grumpy pants, hope your ok and cheer up soon. Its all an up and down game isn't it

Sugar u ok hun

How's everyone else

Sorry I haven't been posting much but I do read just been a little busy and luke is out most nights preparing wot was my car to compete in the british drift championship


----------



## pheobs1

Hey Kara and all the other ladies,


the second week torture begins!  I know it's naught but I did a test this am to check that the trigger was out of my system and it is.  So if I do crack at least I know it's not the trigger.  After last time, Amanda said we could check from day 9, so I am a little premature.  Not going to do it again now until OTD, or maybe Sunday.  The trumps are really unsettling me, that is usually a sign that af is on her way.  Still trying to think positive though, really wish I didn't have to work, should have left by now......

Hope everyone else is ok and had a nice weekend

Sending FUzzy some sticky vibes xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Where has the sun gone    We had such a fab weekend and the weather was gorgeous.

Mrs T hope you are feeling happier today.  As kara said it is such a bumpy road that it is impossible to stay positive and happy all the time, or even half of the time. 
Fuzzy - congrats on being pupo.    for the next two weeks, hope you have a fab easter
Bexy I think i am just over half way now, not got too much longer to wait.
Pheobs    and    for the next week. Try and resist testing too early but    for good news
Carrie hope the dhea arrives soon for you. Everything is all about waiting and more waiting.
JK great that you have your dates sorted, bet you cannot wait to get started now. I am sure that may will be here before you know it.
Kara how are you and tyler doing, sounds like she is a right bundle of energy   

Well I have 10 days left of taking norethisterone. It all going to start soon. Need to enjoy the sanity while I still have it


----------



## Daisy11

Hi Ladies!  Hope your all ok.

Ive been a bit AWOL since my BFN - think I just went into hiding for a little while couldn't really face talking about it - or thinking about it come to that.  But we have decided to get back on the TX horse and defrost my little embies in the hopes that we are lucky next time. 

I have spoken to Debbie today and made an appointment for the 26th so hopefully be back on the suprecur middle of May for FET in June   fingers crossed.

Phoebs and Fuzzy - Congrats on being PUPO.  I know its hard to enjoy the 2ww but you should make the most of the pampering ( hopefully for another 8 months after too)
Mrs T - Hope your feeling a bit better and AF has started to behave  
Im going to have to read back and catch up on everyones progress but in the meantime big hello to Kara, Sugarfairy,Carrie, Cath, Bexy, JK, Diddy, Dizzy, newbie and anyone else I might have missed (sorry).

Hope your all doing well.

Have a great day all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

Daisy - glad to hear you are going to try again
Phoebs - hope you ok
Mrs T - hope you are less grumpy - its hard esp when work is stressy, hope the gardening was therapeutic
Fuzzy - congrats on being pupo - i thought it'd be ok too but it was soo hard to wait
Sugar - hang in there not long now
Jo we might be cycling at the same time
Bexy - yep we got a big wall to knock down over easter - slinging that sledgehammer is very rewarding!
Kara - british drift championship?

Hope everyone else is ok

The DHEA arrived today - felt like a real druggie opening the brown envelope lol - dh is hoping for teenage kicks all through the night!

Carrie xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site, here's a little bit about me:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261166.0

I'm attending an open evening at CRMW this Thursday and was just wondering what to expect and wondering how many people usually attend the opening evenings?

Any info would be great, thanks


----------



## fuzzy123

welcome  Emnige, the clinic is really lovely and the staff are superb!! we went to an open day and there was about 15 people there i think but it wasnt over crowded and debbie the nurse made time to speak with us, we decided there and then to with them. i'm just with them now for our first cycle and i have to say that i cant fault them, the care and service given is second to none!! i hope it goes well for you!! let us know  hugs xxxx

pheobs - how you feeling? sending positive vibesxxx 
hows everyone else today?
xx


----------



## Emnige

fuzzy123 said:


> welcome Emnige, the clinic is really lovely and the staff are superb!! we went to an open day and there was about 15 people there i think but it wasnt over crowded and debbie the nurse made time to speak with us, we decided there and then to with them. i'm just with them now for our first cycle and i have to say that i cant fault them, the care and service given is second to none!! i hope it goes well for you!! let us know  hugs xxxx
> 
> pheobs - how you feeling? sending positive vibesxxx
> hows everyone else today?
> xx


Thanks fuzzy123, will keep you posted xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Emnige - Welcome, I hope tonight goes well.  Everyone is really lovely at CRMW, and I am sure you will love it there.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are doing ok?

Fuzzy and I are going around the twist, but that's the 2ww for you!  Just praying af stays away and I get to OTD, as well as obviously praying it's a beautiful BFP!
My friend had a baby this week and I am really happy for her and can't wait to see him, just a tiny bit jealous that it's not me
xxxxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

Pheobs hang on in there,not long now.    that you get a good result 
Fuzzy how are you doing?    to keep you going
Carrie, hows the pill popping going    I hope that you dont get teenage strops along side your new found youth    
Emnige glad you liked the clinic, they really are fab. You iwll get loads of support on here and everyone is very kind and full of advice
Daisy welcome back, glad you took time off to get over last tx. I think that is so important to forget tx now and again. Remember what it like to be normal, or whatever that is. The 26th will be here super quick and then you will be back to tx for fet.   

well only 5 more days of drugs then need af to arrive nice and early so we can start. Does anyone know what their opening times are over easter. AF is due around easter weekend and I think they have booked me in for b/l scan on 26th but that depends if af comes later rather than earlier. Just wondering what will happen if af comes early and I need a scan over easter weekend. Knowing my luck though of all the times af has turned up too early and messed tx up this time it will be stupidly late and mess things up    .
Hope everyone has a fab weekend.


----------



## kara76

Sugar I would call them hun and if they close maybe take the pills for another couple of days. Deffo worth checking to save worrying about it


----------



## Daisy11

Hi ladies! 

Hope your all good!

Just a quick one - does anyone know how long it can take for your hormones to calm down after TX?  I got my BFN nearly 2 weeks ago but I'm still getting bouts of nausea heartburn and giddy feeling throughout the day and especially late evening. And my belly is really bloated and hard. Hormones are very cruel. I look about 6mths pregnant without actually having the baby!!! Just wondering how long do they stay out of whack Xxx


----------



## CarrieT66

Daisy - i only started to feel normal   this week so about 3 weeks after - af should be due next week so that will show all is ok. 
Carrie x


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Daisy - yes hormones are very cruel its taken me over 2 weeks for my body to start to feel normal again and there are obviously still hormones in my system 'coz I'm up and down like a yo yo, mind you BNP doesn't help 
Sugar - I have no idea about their opening times but I hope your af behaves  - 5 more drug days it'll be over before you know it 
Emnige - Welcome you'll find everyone at CRMW brilliant and the ladies here v.v. supportive x
Phoebs - when is your OTD, can't be long now?  
Fuzzy - hope you're not going too stir crazy? One week over and done with for you tomorrow, one week to go  
Carrie - Good luck with the next wall over Easter and enjoy your teenage DHEA kicks 
Mrs T - how you doing?  Tx time nearly upon you, not long to go xx
Big weekend hi to everyone else and hope you're all doing well xxx

afm - had my thyroid tests back today.  Not that I completely understand them but I think it's all within the normal range - I'm about to scan them to Amanda for some feedback.  Strange I know but I'm a bit dissappointed because I would love to have the reason for our BFN's here on this piece of paper and know that there is an immune treatment that could definately help - nevermind!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, had scan today. All looking ok so ready for fet tuesday. Have to take hcg tonight and start those dreadful pessaries tomorrow then wait for lyndon to ring tuesday with news that they defrosted ok! X


----------



## pheobs1

Hey Dizzy - wishing you so much luck for this tx xxx

Sorry for lack of personals guys, another BFN for us.  AF has started today....again on day 12?

This is so awful xxx


----------



## fuzzy123

Pheobs!!! omg i'm so sorry been thinking of you today and checking to see if you'd posted!!!!    you must be devastated!!!! what can you do next? sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thanks Pheobs, thinking of you both, hope u get some good advice at your follow up and are able to try again. My friend had failed iui and ended up having icsi which was successful so dont give up xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick post to send hugs to you Phoebs. I know exactly how you feel, try and book your follow up as soon as possible. When I was having IUIs I was told that success is measured from three attempts so they might recommend another go. You and DH look after each other x

Catch up with everyone else soon


----------



## Daisy11

Just a quick one - Hi everyone!

Phoebs I am so sorry! :-( nothing I can say - just sending loads of     to you and DH.

Take care! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Phoebs I am so very sorry for you, this is such awful news.  It's horrible to go through and I really do feel for you    It really does help to have a follow-up booked.  Loads of love to you both xxx


----------



## kara76

Pheobes I am so very sorry. Big big hugs


----------



## Helen85

Hi all
Just a quick question, haven't started my cyle yet waitIng for a couple of blood test to come back and then We should be all systems go, 
Does everyone suggest getting the drugs from who the clinic suggest or would it be cheaper for me to shop around for them . If I would be saving alot then I would be more than willing to source them myself .

Any suggestions 
Many thanks 
H xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi helen, the company the clinic use buy in such bulk that i have never in my three cycles found anywhere cheaper. Even my mum who works in a pharmacy couldnt get them cheaper at trade price! Good luck xx


----------



## Helen85

Hi ,

Thanks for that, really glad to hear  at least I wont have to stress about looking for the cheapest deal about, there enough to think about with out that aswell x

Thanks again xxx


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - sending you big hugs hun..... xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, clinic has been in touch, already to go on Tuesday for FET, fingers crossed they defrost OK x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Pheobs so sorry for the bfn, I hope you and dh take care of eachother. It is a horrid time for you. I hope that when you both feel strong you cam start making plans for what you do next

Dizzy great news for tues, got everything crossed that your embies survive the thaw

Hi all hope you having a nice weekend. The sun is out and all is great here. Only three more days of pills. Will ring uhw again on Monday for my notes. Think I will tell them to copy them and I will pick them up as nobody seem to be doing anything about it. Will ring crmw to find out what will happen if af starts over the weekend as it is a bank holiday, and it would be just my luck lol

Xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Dizzy - fabulous news keeping everything crossed that you get a brilliant thaw result tomorrow xx
Sugar - Whey Hey only 3 days to go and keeping all crossed for you too that af stays away xx


----------



## kara76

Dizzy all the best for tomorrow

Sugar hope u sorted ur notes 

Hiya everyone


----------



## jk1

Dizzy, fab news hun....good luck xxx

Sugar, are you asking ivf wales for your notes? we need to get a copy of our bloods from last year, do you know if you have to pay?

Jo xxx


----------



## Daisy11

fANTASTIC NEWS DIZZY!!!!  WISHING YOU ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD FOR TOMORROW.  WILL BE THINKING OF YOU XXX   XX


----------



## kara76

Yeah u have to pay , it use to be 25quid and they are a time limit in which they have to copy them, 40days I think


----------



## Diddy16

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to let you know my experience with notes. I ordered mine end of December last year and actually only received them mid March. They told me to allow up to 40 days and it was more like 60! The cheque went out mid Feb and I popped into IVF Wales and the receptionist said she would arrange for a refund and cancel my notes as I didn't need them anymore. Needless to saythis didn't happen. We had our appointment with Amanda in early Jan and she didn't want our notes anyway. She only took a copy of our blood results and DP's sperm analysis which the receptionist had been kind enough to give me. 
It's not worth ordering your notes and paying the £25 as CRMW don't need them. They didn't even want to see my EC sheet from my faled cycle as Amanda said they didn't need them.
I hope this helps! Just see if you can get a copy of your blood results etc.
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - good luck for the thaw, keeping everything crossed for you. 

Sugar - nearly there hunni. Did you ring the clinic? I've been scanned on a bank holiday a couple of times so I wouldn't have thought it's a problem

Daisy - it takes a while for things to settle down. They don't call it an emotional rollercoaster for nothing!

Fuzzy - how are you doing?

How's everyone else, been struggling to keep up because of work. 

Afm baseline is 5 weeks tomorrow - nearly there. Still got my water infection but got different antibiotics to try. Gonna be taking norethisterone to time the cycle so hopefully all will go to plan. Really looking forward to the bank holiday weekend for a nice rest with DH and furbaby

Mrs T x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Jk as the others said the notes cost £25 but I put in the request in feb and the receptionist was so snotty with me when I asked her how much they cost and where to send the form as this info is not on the form. She was so rude telling me the info was on the form until she looked and saw I was right but even then she was rude. Sounds like I dont need the notes but think it was deb who said they would be useful. Will just wait and see what happens. 

Dizzy good luck today. Hope you are pupo soon

Mrs t great news that your baseline is booked. 5 weeks will fly by. Hope the new antibiotics work and the infection goes soon

Kara not long till tylers birthday. The last year has flown by

Well only one more day to go, not had any side effects of the pills but starting to feel bloated and sluggish today. Not nice. Will feel better when I have af. Can't believe our start date is less than a week away

Have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Good luck today Dizzy xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, embros thawed ok but during et they noticed i was bleeding which could b an af coming so they abandoned treatment. We r devastated again, and no refund as they had actually thawed! X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - I'm so sorry, sending you big hugs. Why is nothing straightforward in this game. Take care of you and DH and make a plan as soon as you can - it always helps me move forward x


----------



## kara76

DiZzy I am so very sorry. Did they manage to refreeze the embryos?


----------



## pheobs1

So sorry Dizzy. Hope you can manage a plan to move forward xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh dizzy I am so sorry that today did not go as planned. Did they manage to refreeze your embryo? This is such a horribly unfair unjust game that we are forced to play. Love to you and dh tonight x


----------



## BexyPob

Dizzy - I'm so sorry to hear that, blimey life is so cruel sometimes! Sending loads of love to you both xxx
Mrs T - That is brill news 5 weeks will be here in no time at all! 
Sugar - Today is your last day!!!!
Phoebs - hope you're coping ok  

To everyone  - enjoy all of the lovely bank hols and the sun xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning ladies, thanks for all your messages. I rang ivf wales and managed to get an apt with ivf wales on may 5th for our first nhs cycle finally!! They had forgotten about us! So hopefully we can go again for full icsi off our next af or if yesterdays bleed turns into af amanda said they could go off that! Fingers crossed either way and for a bumper crop of spare eggies for free which i can move to crmw for future use.  Will let u know what ivf wales sayxx


----------



## jk1

Dizzy, really sorry to hear about your treatment being abandoned....sending you loads of hugs, but good news about your appt with IVF wales....can't believe they forgot you!

Thanks for the info on the notes from ivf wales girls, DH called them today and they are sending out a form for us to fill in...although from what you say sugar it might not have the info we need on it!

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - that's great news that you can get your nhs go. Your appt will be here before you know it. When I went for treatment planning (2 weeks after validation appt) they were ready to book me in straight away but I had to wait because of the dhea. So hopefully you will be cycling really soon. Glad you've got a plan, hope you're both feeling better x

Sugar - last pill done, nearly there Hun. Hope you're excited. 

Bexy - PMd you hun x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all. 

Dizzy glad you have your apt at ivfwales sorted. Hope you get to do tx soon. 

Jk the info isn't on the form unless they have changed it. It took me ages to get hold of them to findout the address. I still haven't heard anything and I requested the notes in feb. 

Mrs t how you doing? Hope you keeping well

Afm I feel totally   tonight. Have had no effects from the pills but yesterday I started feeling sick, flushes, stomach cramps and like emotional volcano. Plus Dh is not helping but being so unhelpful or supportive. He has not even asked how I am feeling and not sure he even cares. Why are men so crap!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh Sugar, you poor thing - hope you feel better soon. I'm not looking forward to starting them myself now! As for men, they are often clueless when we need them most - which is why we have each other. Big hugs x


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all just quickly catching up and wanted to give big hugs to Phoebs and dizzy thinking of you both  Carrie xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thank you mrs t. Men are totally clueless aren't they. I have had no probs with the pills until day 18 so hopefully you will be fine. I feel much better today just hormonal. 

Hope everyone is ok today. Enjoy the sun and will post properly later.


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all enjoyed the bank holiday weekend!  Starting to wish I had done that clever thing of booking off Tues-Thurs this weeka nd getting 11 days hols!  Don't have many left though after using them all for tx!

Well after much thinking, we are deffo giving IUI one last shot, before moving on.  SO now I am in that horrible no mans land of inbetween treatments.  God I hate it here!  AF was one week early after last tx so praying for the same.  One week down and another two to go...I hope!

Hope you are all well 
xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all 

Hope everyone enjoyed the fab weather over the bank holiday. We spent most of the time gardening, and given that I hate gardening is a miracle    . We, or dh, has now managed to get the leylandi hedge back under his control again. he cut to top 10 ft off and now it is back to around 7ft and looking considerably tidier. I spent the weekend digging up weeds and cleaning out all the ground under the hedge so that the shrubs can grow properly. The path that runs down in front of the hedge can now be seen and walked on. Just the other side of the garden to do next bh weekend. That will be easy as it is just shrub management lol. Hacking back and cleaning out the undergrowth. Sounds great doesnt it. 

Well AF turned up on time and I am having my baseline at 2.30. Really nervous now. All the time that I spent waiting for tx to start and now it is actually here and I am not sure how I feel.  

Pheobs - great that you have decided to do iui again. Once you have a plan then you can move forward but no mans land of waiting is the worst.    AF plays ball for you

Mrs T - how are you doing, hope you had a good weekend 
Kara - hope tyler didnt eat too many easter eggs. hope you all had fun

To everyone else hope you are all well and enjoyed the sun.


----------



## pheobs1

Good luck sugar xxx


----------



## kara76

Sugar yay at last. Hope baseline goes well hun. As for men pff they are gits sometimes, I know luke was or at least I though he was so he must of been lol

Mrs t how's u

Pheobes good on ya girl.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Well scan done and ready to start suprecur and menopur tonight. I was expecting a nice easy scan but oh no. Deb scanned me and then asked Amanda to come in to check what she had found. There was a pocket of fluid close to my right ovary. They didnt know what it was but dont think it is a problem. They think it could be a loop of bowel with fluid in it, fluid filled adhesions or something to do with my pouch of douglas. They dont want to have to go through it to get to my r ovary.  I really hope that it drops down before ec. Left and right ovary seen and looking good which is a step up from last time. Got 1st follie scan next tuesday at 9am. Hoping that with no hydros and less adhesions that I will respond much better than before and will see lots of lovely follies.


Oh god here we go again


----------



## kara76

Sugar I always had fluid in the pouch of douglas, think its common after the type of surgery u had and the fact u had nasty hydros. Yay ur on your way girl. I know it sounds mad but try and enjoy it, ur have waited so long, think postive


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo Sugar - you're on your way. Sending you lots of positive vibes and praying this is your time. How soon after taking the last pill did AF arrive ?

Phoebs - good luck with the IUI. Hope AF turns up for you as planned

Hey Kara. I'm ok thanks, just counting down now. You must be getting excited now that Tylers first birthday is nearly here

Mrs T x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Cheers girls. Amanda wasn't sure what the fluid was but wasn't worried. Starting to feel tingly around the ovaries now , I had forgotten how quickly the stuff starts to work. 

Kara what did your fluid look like on the scan? Mine looked a bit like a hydro around my r ovary. How big was it, I hope that it doesn't interfere with ec. Will be gutted if it does. 

Mrs t I took norethisterone for 20 days 5 mg three times a day. I stopped on Wednesday lunchtime and af was in full flow Sunday lunchtime. Very painful though but that was probably because it had been held off for ages. When do you start taking it? I am sure you wi be fine if it's only for a few days

Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## kara76

Sugar mine looked like a triangle bit of fluid! If amanda isn't worried I'm sure its all ok.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks for the info, it really helps. Mine looks like an oval sack filled with fluid, very much like the hydro looked like.  its very close to the right ovary, slightly obscuring the view but thankfully not attached to it.  They were only concerned that they didnt want to puncture it durning ec as they dont know what it is. I am not worried but it would have been nice if there had been no problems on this scan. Even debbie commented that I was a problem to scan    . Nothing is ever simple.


  that I respond better this time though without the hydros and adhesions.


Hope you doing Kara, did you have a good weekend? I see Jules' family is all back together in Bridgend. Bet that makes life easier for her. I have been following her over on the IVF page as well as queenie and pix.  So glad that everyone is doing well.


Even though it is cold out today I am having killer hot flushes, dont you just love drugs


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - hope your mystery sac isn't worrying you too much! Sorry to hear you are feeling the effects of the drugs already but at least you know they are working. I'm due to start the pills on Day 21 - next Weds 4th until 20th ready for baseline scan on 24th. Hopefully that's enough time


----------



## kara76

I bet ur ovary to drop down out of the way. 
Sugar seems all the old timers are cycling atm so fingers crossed for you all

Mrs t how's is going? Not too long to go now


----------



## kara76

Mrs t where did u get ur dhea and what doses do u take? A mate is asking


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Kara - I got mine from dhea.com in the us because it's the only micronized dhea I could find. I'm taking 75mg in one dose in the morning. Apart from a few spots and DH telling me my hair looks greasy occasionally (he knows how to make a girl feel special, lol!) there have been no side effects. Let's hope they've worked their magic. I'm doing ok thanks, starting to get a bit excited now, nearly there.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs t - af arrived 4 days after stopping taking the pills but I did not take the 3rd pill on the last day. I hope that af behaves for you and you get to have your baseline scan when it is booked. Hope the she's is working it's magic for you. 

Kara it does seem that a few who I cycled with before are going again. I really hope that it works for us all this time. I hope that things go easier for us all this time round. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Helen85

Hi all, 

Hope someone can help. Currently waiting for my appointment with my nhs consultant appointment after my Lap and dye (found both tubes blocked) Amanda said I need to know whether I need my tubes removed before going any further with the Ivf. 

Does any one know if I didnt want to wait on the nhs , do Crmw provide that service?? Would I be able to pay and have it done there?? And if so does anyone know costing of this with them ??
Tried having a look on there website  but there's nothing on there price list??

Thanks for the help x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi Helen. Your cons will advise about your tubes. If they are blocked then they will need to be clipped but if they are filling with fluid then they may advise you have them removed. IVF is more successful if you have damaged tubes removed rather than clipped. Mr griffiths is excellent at this type of surgery especially if you have other gynae issues. If you are ok inside and it will be a straightforward procedure then any good surgeon will be fine. You can have tubes removed with mr griffiths or one of his team privately at the spire hospital or I think you will need a GP referral to your local gynae cons to see you. Hope this helps. 

Hope everyone has a great long weekend xx


----------



## kara76

Helen sorry to hear ur news. I'm sure its a horrid shock for you. Tubes only need clipping or removal if they have hydrosalpinx! Not all blocked tubes have them. When is ur follow up from your op? U can always call the surgeons secatary and ask for the post op report. 

My tubes were badly damaged and I had them removed over 3 ops and looking back I wished it was over in one. Ask lots of questions.
$
Mr g does private ops at the spire in cardiff yet I'm sure if u request a cost from amanda she could do it. She was present at my last op

Sugar how's the jabbing


----------



## Helen85

Thanks both for the advice, to be honest if my tubes are going to impact at all on my Ivf treatment I want them out , no good to me anyway  

Got my nhs appointment on the 16th may cant come quick enough just want to find out if another op is needed  very stressful . I find the waiting for all the appointments the most stressful thing . At least when things are moving along I can feel a bit of progress is being made ...

Thanks for the replies ladies xxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Good luck Helen. Your apt will be here in no time 
Kara the jabbing going ok, got hot burny ovaries which I hope is a good sign. How are you doing? Hope you all ok x


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Sugar just popping in to see how you are doing. Great to see you have started jabbing, hope next weeks scan reveals lots of follies. Wishing you lots of luck and will be stalking here to see how you are getting on!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hey pix how you doing? I do hover in the ivfwales chats to see how everyone is getting on. How did your scan go? Not long till fet, bet it seems like ages coming round for you.  Will have to start posting on the other threads.  Posting on phone ATM so will post properly from pc tomorrow x


----------



## PixTrix

I'm doing good thanks Sugar, 5 days into progynova, clexane and prednisolone so well on the road now and can't wait for lining scan on the 10th. It has felt like ages. Must be the same for you. So worth us getting laps first though. Will keep an eye out for you on other thread too


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi Pix It sounds like we are at the same stage in cycle. I started suprecur and menopur on Tuesday and have first follie scan on 3 May. Got EC booked for week of 9th May but I suspect it will be at the end of the week as the last two full cycles were 17 and 18 days long. It all seems very surreal at the moment. I cant beleive that we are doing it again, probably cos I am petrified of EC and it was horrendous last time. I just want it to go smoothly so not to stress my body out and to give it the best chance to work. Will just have to wait and see what happens. Hope it is all going well for you, how are the drugs going? I am  not feeling too much at the mo just getting killer hot flushes and hot feelings in my ovaries. Cant remember how it is supposed to feel. 

Hope you are having a good long weekend


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - good luck for scan on Tues. Thanks for the info. 

Hi Pix, wasn't expecting to see you here!

Hi Kara, not long til Tylers birthday now - bet you are mega excited

Hi everyone else, hope you've been enjoying the bank holiday


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

Mrs T how is it all going? when do you start the tablets, bet you cannot wait to get going again.
Kara - hope you ok, cant believe that tyler is going to be 1 in a few days, the last year has flown by.
Everyone else - hope you are all ok and have enjoyed the easter holiday and two long weekends

AFM I had my scan this morning and not bad news but not great news either. My lining is 6.1, but I did bleed for a few days after starting jabbing, and my L ovary has two follies about 9 ish and R ovary has possibly 4 follies and two are about 11ish. I think deb was hoping that they would be bigger by now but looking back over my last cycles I have been around this stage then. I ususally need about 15/16 days of stimming so hopefully have got a little while to get my ovaries going. I just hope that the little follies dont disappear before Friday. I really hate this rollercoaster. I have my backup plan though - if this cycle fails then I am going to study for a degree is psychology. It is something that I have always been interested in and have looked it up on the OU website so can study in my own time (for fun    ).

Well I hope everyone is well


----------



## kara76

Sugar try not to be too dishearten, sometimes slow and steady is much better when growing those follicles. What day are u on today? Always good to have a back up plan yet I hope and pray u won't need it. 

Only 2 days til tylers birthday, totally unbelieavle even to this I thank my lucky stars every day


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - sorry you were disappointed but there's plenty of time yet so keep your chin up hun. It's always good to have a back up plan, we've decided we are going to New York for a few days if this cycle doesn't work. It's such a tough journey it's good to have something else to look forward to. Like Kara I'm praying you won't need a back up x

Kara - you must be so excited now. What are your plans ? Hope your special little girl has a fab birthday and her special mummy has a fab day too x

Afm start the tablets tomorrow, baseline should be three weeks today all being well. Only problem is I still have this water infection - now on third lot of antibiotics. Anyone know if this is gonna delay my cycle as I can't seem to shift it ?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all
Kara I am on day 8 today. Looking back over other cycles my follies were not that much bigger if at all. I just worry that they will disappear by Friday. I usually get to ec on day 18 so still got plenty of stimming time yet. 2 days till tylers birthday, that is unbelievable. I can remember sitting round the table watching your dancing baby bump. Crazy to think that she is now 1. 

Mrs t good luck with starting tabs tomorrow. Don't worry about the antibiotics I don't think they affect them. I hope af plays ball for you. New York sounds fab but I really hope you won't be packing to go. I find a back up plan helps so much. 

Had a big chat with mum earlier and feel a bit more positive now. Told her my ultimate fear (well the one at the moment) that tx works and first scan is great but second scan shows no heartbeat. Not sure I could cope with that. Of all the ups and downs with tx that we deal with I think that might be one too many. Trying to be super positive though and there is mo reason why tx won't work and be problem free.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - sounds like you've let it all out which is a good thing. Hope you can think more positively now. My ultimate fear is I will never get pregnant at all. Sending hugs and hoping your follies do well by Friday x


----------



## kara76

Sugar I hope talking through ur fears has helped put them away. If ur usually slow to stimulate then today is a good crop and the sizes aren't so bad, I've seen worst with me. Postive or negative well I'm sure your swinging between both but u have every chance now those nasty tubes have gone


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs t I did find that once I said what I was so afraid of seemed to make it better. I can't change the outcome of this cycle but I know I can deal with it. It can be such a bumpy journey but I hope that we will get there eventually. 

Kara my follies are not so small so I have everything crossed that they grow more. I think sometimes you just cannot help worrying. I am trying to keep it controlled but sometimes it is impossible. 

At least I don't have hydros so that is one massive positive for this cycle so now there is no reason, as such, why it won't work


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs t I did find that once I said what I was so afraid of seemed to make it better. I can't change the outcome of this cycle but I know I can deal with it. It can be such a bumpy journey but I hope that we will get there eventually. 

Kara my follies are not so small so I have everything crossed that they grow more. I think sometimes you just cannot help worrying. I am trying to keep it controlled but sometimes it is impossible. 

At least I don't have hydros so that is one massive positive for this cycle so now there is no reason, as such, why it won't work


----------



## freddypop

Hello all

Sorry to barge in on the thread, I regularly read to keep up to date.

I have just completed 2nd IVF cycle at LWC which we now think will end in miscarraige as only yolk sac seen on 7 week scan!!
However this is our 2nd miscarraige, we've also had 1 failed IVF, 3 failed IUIs and several failed clomid rounds. I am interested in getting some immune testing done at CRMW (we had our initial appt with Amanda in March before our 2nd NHS cycle came through), I would like to email her but do not have her email address. Just wondered if someone could kindly Pm it to me please.

Hope you are all getting on well with your journeys.

Thanks in advance.
F. x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Freddypop - so sorry to hear your news. Sending big hugs. I will PM you the address now x


----------



## BexyPob

Hi all
Been away for a little while - needed to adjust my mind-set a little   Cannot believe all that has happened in that time!
Mrs T - Wow I can't believe how quickly that came around (I'm sure it didn't feel that way for you though).  Really hope that your water infection shows signs of clearing up asap.  Sending you loads and loads of   that this is your cycle, it's definately your turn chick.  Thanks so much for your support in my darker moments  xxx
Sugar - I hope your scan went really well today and you are feeling more positive about the size of your follies.  It doesn't matter what happens you will always find something to worry about that's the joy of extra hormones I guess  xx
Freddypop - So sorry to hear your news I can't imagine what you're going through.  I'm sending big hugs.  I've had some basic immune testing done at CRMW and I'm going to have intralipids with my next cycle in June/July - Amanda as always is very supportive through it all xx
Kara - I hope Tyler's birthday was wonderful today, a year old she must be beautiful xx

best wishes to everyone else xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Bexy - good to hear from you. Thanks for your kind words, yep I'm hoping it's my turn too!

Sugar - hope scan went well, keep us posted x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Not cycling with CRMW this time but just thought I'd let you all know we finally got our first free NHS cycle through and had treatment planning apt at IVF wales today. It seems its all systems go, we are doing short protocol for a change, so as long as AF is on time, my baseline will be May 20th and start meds May 21st. They have decided to try everything now, upped menopur from 225 to 375, hoping to get more eggs (have had 8/9 on last two cycles) and then have a chance to freeze them if needed, also having prednisilone, gestone and baby aspirin as well as assisted hatching. Because of my age and as its our third full cycle they said we have nothing to lose and as its all on the NHS this time they said have it all!!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all   

Freddy - so sorry to hear about your failed cycles. It is so hard sometimes    . I think getting immune testing is a great idea. I hope that Amanda can give you lots of help and advice, they really are a great help at CRMW. 

Dizzy - great news about your free tx. Not long till 20th and then back to jabbing. Hope AF plays ball and is not too early or late for you. SP is so much quicker and time really flys. As soon as you have your baseline you are planning your jabs and follie scans. Got my fingers crossed for you.

Hyper - sorry to say welcome back but glad you have had time out to get your head together. I always need a complete tx break after a BFN. Tx is so all consuming that we ignore life and ourselves for a time. It is nice to feel normal again - even if it is for a short while. Keeps you sane(er) for next cycle.

Mrs T Hope you are feeling better and that your infection has fully cleared up. How are you finding the tablets? Hope you have no side effects. Your baseline will be here in no time.

Kara - hope you all had a great day for tylers birthday. Time flies so blinking quickly.

AFM I had an extremely stressful weekend and dreaded the scan on Friday. However it was good news and I feel so much more positive than I have since we began. My follies are growing nicely - if not slowly - and my ovaries were easier to see and the scan was quicker and better than last time. I have 3 follies on the Left and 4 (poss 5) on the right, so more than ever    Deb was visibly relieved    . Not sure who dreads my scans more - me or her!  I am stimming probably till wednesday now (16 days stimming just like last time) and have a progress scan on Monday and then probably Wednesday just to check I am ready. I think I will be triggering Wed night for EC on Friday. Just    that my follies keep growing nicely and steadily. I dont think any will disappear by Monday and the littler ones have all grown consistently. Just got to keep   

Have a good, if not wet and windy, weekend all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - great news that you were pleased with the scan. Hope your taking it easy and trying not to worry now

Kara - hope you are having a fab birthday party

Afm D&V started Tues night, thought it was cleared up but still got an upset stomach so having a PJ today. Still got infection too - taking the antibiotics, bicarb, cranberry juice and cranberry capsules but still got it. So scared it's gonna delay tx now cos I just can't get rid of it. Not sure if I'm having any side effects from the northerstirone Sugar because of everything else going on. Just hope they are working despite the upset stomach, grr !

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh mrs t sounds like you have been feeling rough. I really hope you start to feel better soon. Have you asked your GP to look at the infection to see if there is anything else he can do. I think so long as af stays away the pills are working. You can always ring the clinic for advice.  As for drug side affects I just felt slightly pmt ish until the very end but that might have been something I ate rather than the drugs. I had coconut and I don't think it agrees with me. 

I am feeling good today. Starting to feel fuller down there now so feeling relieved to feel something. Will be glad when Monday scan is done and I know ec is defo happening. I just hope it works. Can't afford another cycle if this fails.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - yes I'm a bit of a mess! GP said if it doesn't clear up he will refer me on to a specialist. I rang the clinic in the week and they just said I need to have finished antibiotics before I start. AF wouldn't be due for a few days yet so too early tell if the pills are working. 

Glad you are feeling more positive, you won't need another cycle (PMA) x


----------



## Queenie1

just popping in

sugar good luck with tx hope it has been going well and that ec/et go well. , sorry haven't been around but have been on holiday.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for scan today Sugar x


----------



## kara76

Sugar good luck

Mrs t hope it clears asap


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

Got scan at 5 tonight and a little nervous. Hope they growing still. 

Mrs t hope you feeling better now. I hope it all clears up in time for tx
Kara how's life? Hope you and Tyler are keeping well
Queenie nice to chat. Hope you had a good holiday. Was the weather good for you? Been keeping tabs on your progress, not long now. Hope Dh is well

Xc


----------



## Queenie1

Thanks sugar, yes dh is doing well hoping to go back to work soon.  hope scan went well today for you.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - hope it went well, waiting for your update.. I'm doing much better thanks, not been ill since Sat and I think I'm getting on top of the uti - fingers crossed!

Queenie - hi, fancy seeing you here! I just asked after dh on the other thread 

Mrs T x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

Well they are still growing    I have 3 still on the left and 2 visible on the right, but one is small. R ovary seems higher now so hope it drops a bit by friday.  Lining is great but the fluid mass is still there. Got scan again on wed and hopefully got ec on Friday.  

Mrs t glad you are feeling better. Must be a relief to be well again
Queenie glad dh is better. Hope tx goes smoothly. I had forgotten how stressful each hurdle is. I did think that after surgery tx would be much better but I guess my body is giving up    

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - glad to hear you're still on track. As for the high ovary looks like star jumps are in order! Good luck for scan on Weds, keep us posted x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi Mrs T, I think lots of star jumps are in order to shift this ovary. Should I be doing them now? Do you know how many I should be doing, how often and when? Hope you are still feeling better and getting better every day. Not long till baseline now, its scary quickly it all comes round when we feel like we have been waiting for ever for it.

Well I am trying to get my PMA up this morning, felt very down last night. I know I am responding, albeit slowly, but I just hoped that I would have responded better after the lap. DH doesnt understand at all saying that there is no pleasing me. I am getting very nervous about EC and it seems to be getting harder to stay calm or rational at the moment. Any tips anyone. I am going to speak to someone at CRMW, dont know who she is but she is offering free relaxation and hypnotherapy (free cos she is not qualified and needs the hours to qualify). Will ring her later and see if I can see her tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, seems a little quiet on here lately


----------



## kara76

Sugar hugs I know what u are going through right now and I know how hard it is to stay postive. Nothing anyone can say or do can help atm you just need to get to that next hurdle. As for men, well I really don't think they get it as they are more level headed than us and don't worry about what ifs

Mrs t glad the uti looks under control, I'm reading the other thread just so busy atm and guess what I have a bug and af from hell!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks Kara, It just feels like it is taking forever and I am worried that there wont be much at ec or anything for et and that it will be horrible like last time and not work because of the stress.

I did read yesterday that having fluid in your uterus at ec is a very accuate indicator of a BFN - which is what happened last time. Why do they bother going through et if they know it is not going to work?

Just trying to stay positive. Hope you and tyler are ok today, the weather is lovely here and hope it is with you too.


----------



## kara76

Stress wouldn't make it fail, I was totally stressed out last cycle. I agree about the fluid and I've also had this but hydro fluid won't be able to get into the uterus now hun so that's one worry you are without. I really hope it works for u and I know you won't be at ease til u know u have eggs. The til you know you have embryos then of course the 2ww. The postive thing is you have follicles and sometimes slow and steady is much better. This ivf lark is awful


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Sorry up to eyes in work so only just had chance to look in on you all.  
Sugar - Sounds as though you're finding it all really difficult at the moment.  Try to just take one day at a time, I know this sounds a bit patronizing but I've found it really helps just telling yourself you mustn't think beyond today because I think all of the worries just become too much to cope with when you're thinking about EC, then ET , then 2ww and all that could go wrong.  As darling as they can be the men folk don't really have a handle on what we go through and the way we worry about every part of IVF its soul destroying but you will get there and you have 5 follies - yeay!!! Good luck for tomorrow xx 
Mrs T - it sounds as though you're feeling a bit better - long may this continue, hope you are feeling on top form xxx
Kara- hope all is well with you too xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - what are we going to do with you, lol. Seriously though Hun I'm sorry you are finding it so tough. I wish I could say something amazing to you to help you out but the girls have said it all. Definately try and take it one step at a time. On a positive note with all the worrying you're doing everything that goes well will be a nice surprise. Wish I could give you a massive hug but a cyberhug will have to do sorry. As for men, bloody useless in these situations I'm afraid. Ok one last attempt to make you smile :

Sugar, do do do do doo, ah Honey honey .. Nah, maybe not, lol xxx

Kara - sorry if I've given you my cyberbug. Did you get any answers from GP on nasty AF ?

Hi Bexy, nice to see you. Sorry to hear work is keeping you busy. Take it easy

Mrs T x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening girls

Thanks so much for you support. It really does make a massive difference. It can be so difficult at times but I am taking it hour by hour at the moment. Have had an exceptionally emotional day today, triggered by hearing about Kelly brook losing her baby girl. It really upset me last night and I cannot seem to shake it. 

Bexy how are you doing? Sounds like you have been a busy bee. Hope you are doing ok. Have you decided what your next step is. 

Mrs t what fab singing, it really made me smile    If tomorrows scan goes well then I will be triggering tomorrow night and them a drug free day Thursday. Woohoo. Will be glad when the scan is done and I have seen my follies bigger than last time and a time for ec. 

Getting nervous about ec now. I know it will be better than before but still starting to worry. Could do with a big glass of wine now    

Kara thanks for your endless words of advice, support and comfort xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - glad I made you smile. The sad news about Kelly Brook was bound to upset you, it's a fear we all have and none of us take any part of this journey for granted. Praying your scan goes well tomorrow. I've only had EC at CRMW and it was nothing to fear. Debs and Amanda were fab with Take That playing in the background. Oh and the starjumps were only required just before EC. Best of luck hun, be waiting for your good news tomorrow (pma) x


----------



## jk1

Hi everyone,

hope you are all ok, just popped in:

Sugar - hope all went ok today hun xxxxxx

Hey Mrs T, Bexy and Kara, how are you all?

I have my cervical dilation 'operation' as i like to refer to it tomorrow!!  I am very nervous as never had GA before....scary!!

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow Jo x

Hope all went well Sugar

I'm ok thanks, just getting over a bug and UTI ready for baseline in less than two weeks now!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

Jo good luck for tomorrow, I have always liked ga's personally but everyone is different. I  sure it will all be fine. Where are you having it done? 

Mrs t how you doing? Hope you ok and the tablets not giving you any jip

Afm scan showed more growth, got 20, 19 and 16 on left and a 20 and 16+ on right. Maybe more on right but could be hidden by the fluid thing. Triggering at 11pm tonight and ec at 9.15 Friday. Getting nervous now. Can't wait but can, if you know what I mean   

Looking forward to a drug free day tomorrow


----------



## kara76

Jo good luck. I'm like sugar and like ga. Lol

Sugar I know where your coming from. Sizes are good huni, good luck


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woop woop Sugar, good luck with trigger and enjoy your drug free day. Excited and nervous is expected x


----------



## BexyPob

Afternoon ladies...golly I'm so busy in work and I'm missing out on all of your key moments, sorry! 
Sugar - I am so excited for you tomorrow, massive luck and hugs to you.  I've had EC at two different clinics and CRMW were incredible in comparison to my first clinic, so caring and helpful, you'll be fine chick.  Excellent egg sizes you've got too xx
Jo - I really hope that your dilation op went well today and you're recovering pain free xx
Mrs T- only just over a week to go now - wow soooooo exciting!!  I hope you're feeling really well and totaly free of infection, love and hugs xx
Kara - Hope all is well with you and your lovely little girl xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Jo hope it all went well for you today. 

Mrs t and kara hope you both ok and enjoying the sun. Nearly the weekend now. 
Hyper thanks for the reassurance. I am trying to keep an open mind about tomorrow as I have heard such good things about them. I am sure it will be the best ec I gave had. I am more worried about et after last time. Must drink gallons, think that was the key to a good first one and horrendous second one. 

Well I triggered last night and going to enjoy a drug free evening. Will get myself ready for tomorrow and try and have an early night. Nervous but excited and scared. I have faith in the clinic and Lyndon so this time I have the best chance of it working.


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick message.

sugar all the very best for ec tomorrow. hope it goes well and as you said you are in fantastic hands at CRMW


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie as I'm having a nightmare of a day - just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow Sugar - you have no reason to be scared of EC. Good luck hun, be thinking of you and waiting for your news x


----------



## kara76

Sugar all the very best for tomorrow. I know how nervous u are. Come on u eggies


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good luck Sugar, am sure everything will be fine x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks everyone. Your support is invaluable. I will update as soon as I get home tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is doing ok this evening x


----------



## PixTrix

lots of luck for tomorrow Sugar, I'll be thinking about you


----------



## sugar-fairy

Afternoon all

Well we have 2 eggs, both from the left ovary. A little disappointed but it is still better than nothing. They drained 130 ml from that fluid thing round my right ovary and once they could see the ovary there were only 1 or 2 small follicles so they left them. The procedure itself was better than last time    . It was a little painful being jabbed by the needle but the rest of it was ok. I was awake when they drained the thing and it was painful while they poked about around the right ovary but Amanda said that was because of the adhesions and was to be expected. They did a mock et and even though it was a little painful they said it was good and to go in with a hugely full bladder and it should be ok. Dont feel quite so bad about it now. ET is on Sunday sometime so will have a few days to do nothing but relax before I go back to teach on Wednesday.

Lydnon was pleased with the eggs - said they looked really good and james did a good job too so    that they get jiggy tonight. Lyndon will check them around 8-9am and call us with good news hopefully. I have always had good fert rates (3/3 1st and 4/6 but 2 were abnormal 2nd time) so trying to stay positive. They have an incubator each and being treated like royalty tonight    lyndon said.

Well I am going to put my feet up and chill all afternoon. Thank you all so much for your kind words and support. I cannot tell you how touched I am and that it has helped me so much during this very emotional journey.

  to you all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - glad it wasn't too painful. You're bound to be a bit disappointed but it really quality not quantity. Praying for your call tomorrow. Rest up now ready to welcome them back x


----------



## Helen85

Hi everyone,

Got my treatment planning appointment next Thursday so hopefully I'll be cylcing with all u lot very soon  couldn't be more excited to get things moving !!

Been following the last couple of days and sugar really been crossing my fingers for u . Hope the two u got are really top grade for u  

Reading everyones comments really makes me feel so less alone in all this! 

Anyway wishing everyone luck where ever in ur treatment u all are  xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

hope they are getting jiggy Sugar, good luck for your call tomorrow


----------



## sugar-fairy

I hope so too pix, fingers crossed they both good eggs and have a busy night    hope you ok and coping with everything. What is happening next for you?

Mrs t I am doing nothing until I have to go back to the clinic on Sunday (    that I will be going back) and then will spend 3 more days doing nothing again. Not long till baseline, how you feeling about it? Such a massive emotional undertaking. 

Helen good luck with the planning apt. You will love it there. Everyone is so kind that it make having tx that bit easier. Dh said it was a much nicer experience than at ivfwales. Having your own tx room makes a massive difference. After ec I was wheeled back to the room and just had to shuffle onto the bed, tuck up under the duvet and have a sleep. 

Well I  am in bed and pooped so going to rest now. Will post tomorrow x


----------



## jk1

Morning all,

Sugar, fingers crossed for your little eggies hun, like the others said, its quality not quantity and if anyone knows a good egg its Lyndon!!!

Thank you for your messages, the op went well, they put a camera in and said there might be some scaring but she couldn't get a clear picture so is not sure....not really sure if i should be worried or not but the Dr didn't seem to be.

I wasn't sick either....yay!!! all that worrying and i don't remember a thing after they put the mask on me!! 

Have a little pain today and my hip is really sore but its all good,

Hope everyone has a good weekend,

Jo xxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

forgot to say our tx drugs are coming on Tuesday....whoop whoop, feel like our last cycle was so long ago!! xx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks sugar 

From what I've seen so far with Crmw has been great , I'm sure ill be in great hands with them !

It's all very exciting and nerve racking at the same time, u just don't know how I'll respond to the treatment and everything till we go through it , u just dont know . She said we were great candidates when we went for our first appointment and should have a 60% chance of it working so just holding on to that fact at the moment .

Can't wait to here today how ur eggs are doing  got everything crossed for u . Really hope it's succussfull for u this time . Must be extremely stressfull and u seem to be coping really well with it all . Can't imagine me being so good xxx


----------



## Queenie1

sugar well done on your 2 eggs and i hope you get a good call from lyndon today.


----------



## kara76

Jo glad all went well

Sugar loads of luck for the call


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

Well one fertilised normally and the other shows signs of fertilisation but is not where it should be. Lyndon is keeping his eye on them both and is hoping to see more good signs on the second one but I don't think he is too hopeful. I just hope my good embryo makes it to tomorrow so we can go in for et. 
Feeling so emotional at the mo and so scared that ny tomorrow it is all over. 

I really appreciate you kind words and support. It means so much knowing you know how it feels, it is genuine affection and hope that you give.


----------



## Queenie1

sugar thats good that you have one that  fertiliszed good. i'm sure that it will continue to grow for you for tomorrow. one is all you need to have the little one you deserve. keep positive and i hope lyndon has more good news for you later with the second one. good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Emnige

sugar-fairy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well one fertilised normally and the other shows signs of fertilisation but is not where it should be. Lyndon is keeping his eye on them both and is hoping to see more good signs on the second one but I don't think he is too hopeful. I just hope my good embryo makes it to tomorrow so we can go in for et.
> Feeling so emotional at the mo and so scared that ny tomorrow it is all over.
> 
> I really appreciate you kind words and support. It means so much knowing you know how it feels, it is genuine affection and hope that you give.


Hi Sugar-Fairy,

I've been reading the posts on here for a while and just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you and sending you all the very best of luck.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - only one you need hun. Everything crossed for you x


----------



## PixTrix

Yay they are in good hands sugar. Got everything crossed for you and will look forward to sharing the 2ww madness with u!


----------



## BexyPob

Well done Sugar, sounds as though you did brilliantly in the EC.  To repeat everyone else - one is all you need...and I'll bet it's a really strong one too, I'll really be thinking of you tomorrow and sending loads of love and positive vibes xxx

Jo really glad the op went well, not long for you now too, Tues just around the corner and then your off and running x

Helen really pleased you've got your planning appointment organised.  CRMW are brill and the support from the lovely ladies on FF is invaluable for the TX up's and down's. Best of luck xx

Mrs T  - not long now  Hope your nightmare day hasn't stayed with you xx

Bit of natural trying for the last couple of months for me (a little miracle would be marvelous) but think we've decided to start next TX in June ...gulp!!! Big hi to everyone and have a super weekend xx


----------



## jk1

Hey sugar, fingers crossed for you, I know how you feel waiting for tomorrow, we only had one out of twelve eggs fertilise last time and you just can't wait to have it put back where it belongs! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow x x x

Hi bexy, no not long now, if you cycle in june we might be around the same time, my ec is booked w/c 27th june! Will be good to have a buddy!

Hi mrs t, how are you? xx

Hey kara, hope you dh, tyler and rex are all good and enjoying the weekend! xx

Queenie, only a couple of days till your baseline! Whoop whoop!! Xx

Love to everyone!

Jo x x x x


----------



## Helen85

Thanks hyper ,

Can't wait if I'm honest . Going on holidays 13th of June so hope we can start really soon after that !! So we might be cycling together  
Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry I am a bit AWOL but I am watching and thinking of you all. I'm having a really tough time. My furbaby has taken a turn for the worse and is in emergency vets. Think we've gotta let her go tomorrow when we get some results. If I thought I was childless before now I feel that so much more because she really is our baby and we are devastated. And just when we thought we were feeling as low as we could go my SIL thought today was the right time to tell us she is 7 wks pregnant with her second - how insensitive can you be. Praying for a miracle overnight x


----------



## kara76

Oh mrs t I am so so sad for you. I know how much your furbaby means to you and I too pray for a miracle overnight and at the very least I hope you can have a night of peace and say all the things that need to be said to your baby. As for your sil I think I would have wanted to tell her to **** off!
Big big hugs sweetheart


----------



## jk1

Mrs t, sending you big hugs hun, hope your furbaby gets better tonight, i know how you must feel

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - I said my goodbyes last night because they've kept her in tonight. Didn't want to leave her there but it was for the best. I so want to tell my sil she is a selfish you know what x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thank you all for your endless support.

Mrs t super big hugs for you. What a horrid day you have had.  Really hope that things improve for your furbaby over night. It is devastating when they are ill. And as for your sil well a slap across the chops is what she needs. How stupidly insensitive can one person be. Have lots of wine, it always makes me feel better. Drowning your sorrows doesn't make them go away but it does taste good.  

Jk thanks, think this bit is the hardest bit yet everything riding on one embryo. Dh said that at least the best egg is going back in. It's the only one that had lasted the distance.  Your ec will be here before you know it. Enjoy the emotional break  

Pix I would love nothing more than to share every up, down and sidewise emotion of the 2ww with you. It's has been on hell of a journey for both of us to get to this point. Never thought I would say this but I cannot wait for the 2ww, complete with the madness. 

Emnige thanks for stopping and posting. Hope you are ok and where ever in tx that you are it is all going smoothly for you  

Queenie hi there. Thanks for stopping by. Hope things going ok for you. Not long till bl scan. Bet you cannot wait now

Bexy the positive vibes are very much appreciated. I need as much ad I can get.   for your natural miracle, it's much more fun baby making the good old fashioned way    

Well I am pooped tonight. Today has been so surreal. Bit like its all a dream and I am not sure what I should be feeling. I really hope that my fighter is still fighting and can hold on till tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks girls, a slap for the sil sounds good

Sugar good luck for the morning hun x


----------



## jk1

Sugar, thinking of you today!! good luck hun xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - hope everything went to plan, you've been in my thoughts all day x

Well girls we have a little fighter. Blood tests showed slight improvement so they are keeping her on the drip for another 24 hrs to see how she goes. Looks like everyones prayers helped. We've just been for a visit so she had loads of cwtches off her mam and dad x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T hope furbaby is on the mend. Mine means the world to me and even if we are lucky with ivf i will show her all the love and affection she deserves, she is always by my side when i get upset during treatment. Its funny how they sense your needs x


----------



## kara76

Mrs t that's great news. Hope your furbaby keeps improving. Rex sends doggie love


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks both. Lol at the doggie love from Rex. Just got DH to pick up love it mag for me so about to read your article x


----------



## BexyPob

Sugar - I really hope all went to plan for you today, been thinking of you all day xx
Mrs T - blimey chick I am so sorry, what an awful 24hours you've had!  Knowing that our furbaby is the centre of our world I cannot begin to imagine what a tough time you have had, poor little love.  You are so brave and my DH and I are praying hard that she keeps on improving minute by minute and she's home with you as soon as possible for loads of cwtches. As for your SIL I'd happily help with the slap-fest what an insensitive ****!!!!
Jo - not sure if I'll be in time to cycle with you but I shall buddy you in spirit 
Helen- think its more likely I'll be cycling with you so lets hope its a good one for us 
Hi to everyone and hope you're all enjoying the weekend, not over yet  xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - what a lovely post. Thanks hun, it's so good to know people understand what we are going through. I'm thinking maybe I should give out SILs address and you can all visit and give her a slap!

Aww leaky eyes now Kara. Lovely article I can fully understand, especially the bit about 'litres of tears'! You always give me hope to keep going until my little miracle x


----------



## Helen85

I hope so too hyper  I'll update after I've had my appointment thursday when they think we'll be starting 
still unsure whether they'll want to have my tubes removed yet so that'll set us back a bit if they do  taking my notes from my last op for Amanda to have a look at . So I'm crossing everything that I dont xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs T - I'm sure we'd all love her address  Which mag is Kara's article in would like a look? xx
Helen - hope it goes well on Thurs for you, and fingers crossed xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for Thurs Helen

Bexy - the article is in Love It magazine - a bargain too at less than a quid!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Afternoon all

Mrs t so pleased that your furbaby improved.   for more good news tomorrow for you

Bexy, Helen, Jo thank you for your thoughts today. They must have been working some magic today. We got to the clinic around 1.30 and Lyndon was about to go and check on the embryos. The one that fertilised normally had become a 4 cell and looked good and the other one was a two cell and looked good, even if it is a little behind. So I am now pupo with 2 embryos    not sure about the likely hood of the 2nd one implanting but it should improve the chances of the good one implanting.  Much to my relief et was great. Other than a very uncomfortable bladder the rest if the procedure went without feeling anything. What a bonus  

Well I am sitting on the sofa doing nothing and this is where I plan in staying till otd.  Will report in tomorrow with updates on the 2ww madness (can't wait   )


----------



## Queenie1

sugar so pleased it went well for you and that you have 2 on board as well. that is great news. have been watching all day for your post. enjoy resting on the sofa and congrats on being pupo.  

mrs t so pleased to hear your furbaby is a fighter and is improving. hope he continues to and comes home soon to you both.

kara i bought mag yesterday, lovely article and made me   as well


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - so good to hear from you. Congratulations on being PUPO and with two too! Glad to hear you are gonna take it easy. Praying this is your time hun x


----------



## jk1

Sugar - i've been thinking of you today, congratulations on being PUPO with not one but two embies!! Take it easy and enjoy the next couple of weeks (easier said than done hey!!  )

Mrs T, been thinking about you today too, how are you? xx

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

Sugar as you know I'm over the moon for you yay yay

Helen what do your notes from the op say?

Thanks about the story, the only bit I'm not happy about it the adoption part as when I did the interview I said we did consider adoption yet it was way down the line! These journos always twist something lol, I'm more than aware of this!

Well this is a busy thread again. Crmw must be buzzing, sounds like a wonderful place to cycle


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Jo - I'm ok thanks, a lot stronger for cwtching my baby earlier. I know she's really poorly but don't want to give up on her for as long as she's fighting, bless her

Kara - I said to DH that I thought your interview had been journo'd! Still great that you shared your story to give others hope though 

CRMW sure is an amazing place to cycle and Amanda has still been in touch to support and help us even though we are having our NHS go at IVFWales. Amazing people


----------



## PixTrix

fantastic news Sugar


----------



## Helen85

Hi kara, 

Haven't picked them up from my gp so unsure what exactly is on there at the moment :-| my nhs consultant has cancelled 2 appointments with me so still haven't had my appointment with him to talk through my first lap and get on the nhs Ivf list , had the op in feb so it is really frustrating  still not bloody knowing anything .I hate the nhs honestly  So took ur advice and asked for a copy of my notes and taking them to amanda to see. Going to pay private for the op if I need it anyway , can't deal with all the waiting with nhs !!

SUGAR   !!!!!! So bloody pleased for u   u must be over the moon! There back where they belong now in the safest place  with there mammy to look after hope the next week isn't to hard and it flys by . Really will be crossing everything for u the next 2 weeks

Loads of luck and love xxxxxx

So


----------



## Emnige

Hello everyone,

My fiancee and I have decided to go with CRMW for ICSI and we have our first consultation next Wednesday. We have requested a copy of our test results and notes from IVF Wales so we are just waiting to receive these.

Can anyone let me know what to expect for the first consultation please? The lady on the phone said they were going to send us some forms which we should receive this week and to fill them in and bring them with us.

Thank you xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Sugar absolutely chuffed to bits for you - 2 on board whay hay!!!! Enjoy the relaxing/madness of the 2ww xx
Mrs T - hope your lovely furbaby is staying strong, thinking of you xx
Emnige - Our first consultation was about half an hour and because we'd cycled elsewhere we talked through those other cycles and decided on the best way forward with regards drug dosage etc.  It is a fab place to cycle, so supportive xx
Hi to everyone else - off to try and get a Love it mag for my lunch break xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks again girls for all the wishes and support. You are all the best  

Emnige the 1st apt will go through your history and decide on what tx you need/will be best for you. This will all be explained and you will have the opportunity to as questions about the drugs, procedure, timings etc. Just keep asking why when they suggest things and this way you will cover most things on your mind. They are great at the clinic and are available for advice anytime so if you forget something just ring them. Good luck it will be great 

Hope everyone is doing ok today. On phone ATM so will post properly later.


----------



## Emnige

sugar-fairy said:


> Thanks again girls for all the wishes and support. You are all the best
> 
> Emnige the 1st apt will go through your history and decide on what tx you need/will be best for you. This will all be explained and you will have the opportunity to as questions about the drugs, procedure, timings etc. Just keep asking why when they suggest things and this way you will cover most things on your mind. They are great at the clinic and are available for advice anytime so if you forget something just ring them. Good luck it will be great
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok today. On phone ATM so will post properly later.


Thanks Sugar-Fairy, we attended one of their open evenings and were really impressed by them.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Sugar - hope you are enjoying your rest and avoiding the madness so far!

Helen & Emnige - the girls have given you good advice for the first consult. You'll love it at CRMW - it's fab and the staff are amazing

Well furbaby is still fighting bless her. If she improves again tomorrow we may be able to bring her home. They aren't sure whether she will be able to cope without the support of the drip but we'll have to wait and see. Spent an hour with her after work - it was so good to have lots of cwtches and kisses. The staff were lovely and didn't make us feel like we were being a pain - even though I'm sure they must have felt it! We're not kidding ourselves but bless her she's fighting to get back to her mam and dad x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs T - just posted on other thread but so glad furbaby is improving. I hope she can come home soon. When is your baseline booked for, dont think it is long now is it? Hope time isnt dragging too much for you.

Emnige - i cannot say how fab they are at the clinic. My last ec and et at ivf wales was not the best experience (not purely the clinics fault) and I was so worried about tx this time. Being in a non-hospital environment was very relaxing and having the comfort of your own room to be in before and after procedures was so lovely. It was private, clean and relaxing. I am sure that all of this contributed to the tx being much better this time. Plus you never feel like a pain or an inconvenience there, they are so caring and kind to you when you are there. You have made a good choice having tx there. 

Hyper how are you doing? hope you are keeping well. 
Helen - the nhs are terrible. they are so slow that it is painful. I think you need to start stomping your feet. I kept ringing the secretary to get information as everyone else kept fobbing me off. As for getting notes, not sure which notes you need, but I havent had a copy of my notes from IVF wales yet despite requesting them in Feb and with numerous phone calls throughout march and april. Dont need them now so hope they dont bother sendng them and charge me lol. Good luck with your war against the nhs   

Kara havent read your article yet as have not left the house since Sunday afternoon    . Popping out later to get some bits for supper so will pick up the mag then. Journos cant help but meddle with things. Its not about the truth its about how good the story sounds. I am sure that it is an inspiration to everyone though.

AFM I am 2dp2dt and I am feeling really good. Very relaxed and chilled and not trying to think too much about what is happening inside. I do wonder what my little fighters are doing, are they still dividing or have they stopped. I do feel positive but now it is all up to nature so hopefully she is feeling kind to us this time.  

Kara - when is the best time to have a blood test. I am not sure whether it is 10 after ovulation or after transfer.


----------



## kara76

Sugar just a quickie. I tested 9 days post 2 day et and that was the earlist. My level was 10 at that stage just proving how early it was and I needed a repeat. U opting for early beta hcg bloood test?


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie-
Mrs T - lovely that you could spend a hour with your little one giving her a cwtch and a love.  hope she keeps improving, thinking of you and I know our furbaby boy is also thinking of yours xx
Sugar - well done on being relaxed, keep it up. I didn't realise you could request an early blood test instead of waiting for stick peeing. Did you just ask Amanda for that?
Kara- I've just read your story, wow you are so inspiring, I'm not sure I'm brave enough to keep going for as long as you did but it does show patience pays off in the end.  Tyler is utterly gorgeous!!!!
Sorry in work so not much time but love and hope to everyone xx


----------



## Helen85

Hi all, 

Glad ur staying relaxed sugar , I'm sure the time will go quicker being less stressed  well hopefully lol

Well I'm only getting a copy of the details from my lap to get the info regarding my blocked tubes to see if Amanda thinks they need to come out before we start  I am hoping so much that they  don't  so we start right away !! 
We have spoke to our consultants secretary many times and all she's been is rude  more to my boyfriend than me mind but still very rude so needless to say we are not keen on them in singleton at all !! Delayed operations loads of cancelled appointments the way they run things is completely frustrating . The only reason we are still going ahead with going on nhs waiting list is it'll be saving us the money of two lots of Ivf (which I'm very grateful for ) i just think your just another number to them when ur not paying , very frustrating I can tell u 

Just can't wait to be in the same position as u sugar pupo 

Lots of love and luck to u the next week or so xx


----------



## jk1

Evening all,

Sugar, glad you are feeling relaxed, i didn't know you could have an early blood test at CRMW either.

Mrs T, so pleased to hear your furbaby is getting stronger, and hope you brought her home today xxxxx

Helen, I wonder if we will be cycling together, my baseline is booked for 13th June xx

Bexy, hope things are all good with you xx

My meds arrived today, I didn't realise but its all our meds for £603.....what a bargin!! when DH told me the price I thought it was just the meds up to EC, but no, the trigger is in there and the gestone injections!! woooohoooo!! we budgeted for about £300 more than that so we're well pleased!!

Roll on 31st May to start injecting!!

Hope everyone is having a good week so far!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - glad you are relaxing and feeling good

Bexy - thanks for the furbaby love!

Jk1 - Glad you got bargain drugs - that's cheaper than the vet bill so far!

Helen - hope you are cycling soon

Afm, furbaby is home. Yay! Thanks for all your support and doggie love, lol. They still aren't sure whether she will cope off the drip but it's just take it a day at a time. Here's praying. 

Yes Sugar - baseline is next Tuesday - yikes! I feel totally unprepared with everything that's been going on. Maybe that'll help

Mrs T x


----------



## Helen85

Hi jk,

Would have been lovely to have someone to cycle with on here but I think I'll be slightly after u cause I'm going on hols for 6 days June 10 so I amuse I'll have to wait till after then , and I'm not sure of the protocol I'll be doing yet till Thursday (and also if I need another op to remove my tubes we'll be waiting again for a bit ) roll on thursday so I know a little bit more . 

You'll prob be on ur 2ww when I'm going thorough mine so I'll have to bug you for advice lol  this is all so new and alot to take in . Tryin to get as much info as I can so I'm clued up by the time I start cycling but I dought I'll grasp it all till I've gone through it once myself 

I'll let u know Thursday tho what dates they have given us to start xx


----------



## Helen85

Hi girls ,

Hope ur all having a good morning 

Quick question for u all...
I have posted on the tubal issues thread but no one is replying  lol.
Just want to get pricing of stuff in my head , If I do have to have my tubes removed how much will this set us back if we go private  I Emailed the spire Cardiff and they have said 6-6500 !! Does it really cost that much  
Mind u don't even know if I will need It yet just want to prepare myself if it is going to cost that amount 

Any replies of help are greatly appreciated

Udder


----------



## kara76

Helen sounds about right. I standard lap just to look is around 2500 I think and to have tubes removed involves a lot more work. What's the waiting list lke at ur local hospital? Some hospital won't do thid type of op though


----------



## Helen85

Hi kara , 

It's about a 6 month waiting list I think that's what I had to wait for my first op with him .
Just praying that I dont need them out  if that what it's going to cost ....
Or hopefully they will do it in singleton for me if I do .
Well I'll know tomorrow anyway . 
If I have my notes from my lap,  Amanda will be able to see whether we can go ahead or not from that ? 
I'll let you all know what she says tomorrow anyway 

P.s i  read ur article in love it yesterday made me have a proper cry in work lol lucky I was here on my own otherwise people would be thinking I was losing it lol

You really made feel that in the end it'll be all worth it and it can happen never mind what is put in front of us . You really are a incredible inspiration to anyone going through treatment 

Thanks for the advise xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs T glad your furbaby is home and    that she copes well off the drip. Not long till Tuesday, it will fly by. It is nearly the weekend (see how optomistic I am    ) and then the new week begins and your apt will be here.

Helen - private laps cost loads, we looked into having it done privately and could not afford it and tx so we waited to see Mr G in Cardiff and waited 7 months. I did need my tubes out as they were both blocked with huge hydros. I had a lap in May 09 and my tubes were clipped (despite telling the cons to remove them if they were no good so rather annoyed at her    ). We then had 2nd lap to remove tubes in Feb. Lots of waiting but hopefully worth it this time. Good luck with your apt tomorrow.

JK wow cheap drugs, I spend an extra £1000 on mine. I guess you are ready to go now

Bexy - how you doing? Hope you are well
Kara - I am thinking of the blood test not just cos it is earlier than poas but for a more definitive answer. I dont know if I have ever implanted and would like to know numbers this time not just yes or no.  I did as Amanda and she said to come in in 10 days, I am assuming that would be 10 days post Et (making that a week today). Part of me wants to do it, and the other doesnt. I guess I should ring the clinic and ask them. 

AFM 3dp2dt and still feeling good    . My (.)(.) are sore but think that is just the gestone atm. My uterus feels very hot so not sure what that means. No cramps/bleeding etc just hot inside. DH says it is psychological but what does he know    . I have been sleeping really well which is a bonus. Also had some good news today - as some of you may know I am studying my PGCE in a hope to change career from accountant to lecturer. I had a call about a teaching job in Cardiff so super chuffed about that. Since being made redundant income (from me is non existant) and it would be nice to add a few more paid teaching course to my timetable. Hopefully this will help my new career, but it would also be just my luck (and timings of my life I mean here) that I would get pg just as my career started to look healthy    . Anyway today defo feels like a good day


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Glad you're having a good day Sugar, keep it up x


----------



## Helen85

Oh sugar big big Congrats on the job, gives u some nice to focus on  

God really can't believe how much everything cost when ur going private , crazy really  

Anyway I'll update tomorrow once I've had my appointment with amanda  hoping it's good news and the tubes can stay  , not holding out much hope mind they way things have been the last 3 yrs , we havent had one bit of positive news every appointment we've had   

Thanks for all the info and advise ladys, it's really helped xx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Sugar - hope you're feeling good, congrats on the job news and thanks for info about Beta test xx
Mrs T - hope your furbaby is still doing really, really well off the drip xx
Helen - hope your appointment went really well today, let us know how you got on xx
Right back to work for me - it's all go!!! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - how is the madness? Hope you are chilling

Helen - hope your appt went well and you have a plan

Bexy - hope you aren't working too hard

Jo - not long til you'll be jabbing

Emnige - less than a week til your appt now

Afm, well Aff (As for furbaby, lol) vet was pleased with her at her check up and didn't even want to repeat her bloods. Just gotta keep her eating and get her strength up to give her a chance. All the human and doggy love has helped loads x

And I take my last norethisterone tomorrow so hopefully AF will arrive for baseline Tuesday. Haven't had chance to think about it much with everything that's been going on so it's kinda crept up on me. Been a bit evil the last couple if days - not sure if it's the tabs or just stressing about my baby. Really looking forward to the weekend to spend lots of time with her and get my head straight for next week!

Mrs Tx


----------



## Helen85

Well I had the appointment , scanned me and they said one tube has fluid on it  Amanda said I need to speak to my consultant and see. They did a treatment plan ready just incase. base line 25 July not holding out much hope tho  bad day all round I'd say xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - sorry to hear your news, this journey rarely goes smoothly. Hope you see your con soon. Sending big hugs x


----------



## kara76

Helen I am sorry and it does sound like you need removal and can I advise that if they wana remove one get them both gone. There is one bit of good news, once they are gona you have a very good chance of success


----------



## Helen85

Thanks ladies,

I know it's best for them to be out of it's needed , but was still really hoping that it wasn't the case!  no point stressing about it now is there , won't get me no where xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Helen    it is so disappointing when we are told that we have to keep on waiting for something we want to happen now.  As Kara said it is best that the tube is removed to give you the maximum chance of success. They clipped my tubes and they were massive and full. We have never had a positive test on 3 tx and now both me and dh feel that all that money was such a waste as Mr G said IVF would prob not work anyway with the hydros. We could have had them removed and then had the money for 3 tx without them and it probably would have worked. I know it is hard but try and think why that you are having the surgery and it is to make sure you get the best possible outcome - especially as it all costs so much.

Mrs T - great news about your furbaby, hope she continues to get better. Woohoo last pill today. Hope af is nice and prompt so you can have your baseline on Tuesday. Bet you cannot wait to get started again.

Bexy sounds like you are working hard at the moment, hope you have a nice chilled weekend

Kara - Fab article, it really shows the hard fight that you and luke had to get tyler. All worth it now.

AFM 5dp2dt and the madness is creeping in. Had mild af pains wednesday night from early evening till midnight but nothing since. Feeling still calmish but starting to swing from imagining a positive result and a negative test. As I have only had BFNs I cannot imagine having good news but trying to focus on it. Think I am trying over analyse every feeling and sensation in my body and trying to guess what it means. Not very successfully either.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Hope the weather gets better  for the weekend, bring back the sun


----------



## BexyPob

Hi all
Yes I am working pretty hard at the mo - project managing a massive office move too which isn't easy but it does mean that the time until next tx is moving a bit faster  Just awaiting karyotyping results and hoping to start end of June fingers crossed.
Mrs T - such good news about furbaby, really keeping all crossed that she enjoys her food and keeps making a fab recovery.  Can't believe you are nearly at baseline now - brilliant, well done chick xx
Sugar - Bless you it's amazing we all have the same rollercoaster thoughts on the 2ww, try to stay calm lovely.  I know exactly what you mean when you've only had BFN's its hard to picture what an extra blue line will look like, but you'll know soon  xx
Helen- very rough news for you but reading the girls comments it sounds as though you should have amazing results once you get the op - doesn't help the time pass quicker before tx but you'll have an excellent chance afterwards xx
Love to everyone and have a fab weekend xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Wow bexy you really are busy arent you. At least it is keeping your mind occupied which will make time fly till next tx. Hope you are keeping well, have a lovely weekend.
Well I am having a funny kinda day. My gums at the back of my mouth are feeling raw, I feel sick and I am pooped. Not sure if this means anything at all or not.  Think I am totally   now. I know it is probably way to early to feel anything, and what I feel is probably the effects of the gestone jabs and nothing more but my mind is still going mental!


----------



## PixTrix

Checking in on you Sugar. I'll join you in the feeling pooped club, well worn out I am! Oo I hope they're all good signs for you, how many days post transfer are you now? When is your OTD?


----------



## Helen85

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the lovely support, 
Really strange cause I thought I'd prepared a bit for the fact of having to have another op if I did need one , but really has depressed me more than I thought it would  not the fact I have to have probably have to have my tubes out ( cause they are useless anyway )but waiting much longer before we can start  

One thing after another , really can be trying mentally  
Hope ur all doing well 

Sugar hope your waiting is going ok xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - sounds like the madness is setting in! Hope your symptoms are good signs for you 

Bexy - getting stuck into work will defo make the time fly but don't work too hard. Make sure you take time out for you too missus !

Pix - the 'pooped' feeling is probably just the relaxing after all the stress of waiting to be PUPO. See you on the other thread

Helen - it's not surprising you're struggling with the news, take some time to come to terms with it. The girls have given you great advice

Well furbaby isn't too well today, seems really lethargic and sad and hope this isn't the start of her not coping without the drip. Been feeling so positive but had a mini meltdown tonight because I can't bear the thought of losing her

As for baseline, we've got mixed feelings. We've been wishing the last three months away and now feel like tx is the last thing we need. Haven't thought about it at all and finding it hard to get my head around it at the mo. :-(


----------



## kara76

Mrs t so sorry furbaby seems unwell, try not to think too far ahead though. 

Helen I had 3 ops to complete all my tubes being removed and the wait is so hard and I do think that we still hope for that miracle to happen. The way I dealt with the wait last time was to really enjoy a few things I wouldn't be able to do when pregnant and I also started to get healthy and take vits so it felt like I was doing something to help things. U could ask your gp to write a letter in a hope to speed things up and this is espeically good if your getting a lot of pain from it!this will hopefully bump your from a routine referral to urgent. Where will you be having the op?


----------



## Helen85

Hi kara, 

Well Amanda said that if we do need them out once I've seen my consultant , she can refer me to someone in the royal Glamorgan that will do it for 1000. there is a bit of a wait, she said she just referred someone and she said the earliest date they could get is july .Much better than the 6 months I'll have to wait in singleton if I go through the nhs there .

Depending on how long I have to wait might book a holiday , at least I could have something to look forward to  even if it's not exactly what I want  x


----------



## Helen85

Thanks mrs t, 

Really got my fingers crossed for your little furbaby to improve over the next few days . Nothing ever runs smoothly does it!! 

Try to stay positive even tho it's harder said than done. Hopefully by ur baseline the little one would have improved enough for u to focus on ur treatment 

Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs t   for you and fur baby. Hope she is ok today and that you are coping with it all

Helen fingers crossed that you wont need to wait too long for your op. It's got to be worth The extra wait despite it not feeling like that. The waiting is the worst. 

Bexy hope you are chillin this weekend. Recharge your batteries before your hectic week starts again

Kara hope all is good with you and you and Tyler are having a good weekend

Pix today I am 6dp2dt. Otd is 29 may. Not feeling very positive today. Trying hard to visualise a positive test result but struggling today. Hope you doing ok. When you testing? 

Will post again later when I regain some pma x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning ladies,
Sorry to dampen everyones PMA but I am having the worst week ever. My dear father in law died suddenly on Tuesday, my AF didn't arrive on Wednesday to start treatment, and then my lovely 26yr old cousin who has a 1 year old son was on holiday in Zante this week has been knocked down by a car mounting the pavement is now in hospital with no feeling in her legs. DH and I really need something to pick us up! We are such good people and feel we are being punished in all directions.
Hope you ladies are all having a better time than us, hearing some BFPs from you all may cheer us up! Take care xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning girls, furbaby is a little bit brighter today and has eaten three pieces of toast for breakfast! 

Sugar - I know exactly what you mean about not imagining a positive result. The 2ww is torture isn't it - full of swings in emotions. The best advice I've had us to go with the ups and downs. I'm thinking of you hun and praying this is your time. 

Dizzy - oh my god, you must both feel battered by bad luck. Sorry to hear you are having such a terrible time. We dfinately need some BFPs on here. Hope you get to start treatment soon

Helen - holiday sounds like a great idea. That's what I did waiting for treatment last year and it really perked me up. I think we all need something to look forward to and me & DH are thinking a trip to New York may soften the blow if treatment doesn't work again


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs Sugar, I know what your feeling! I'm not testing until 1st June, though suppose we must be around the same stage as I'm 3dp5dt. Sending you some positive vibes


----------



## sugar-fairy

Oh my god dizzy what a terrible time you are having. Such horrible things to happen all together. I hope dh is coping with the loss of his father, and your cousin regains the feelings in her legs. How very frightening for you all. Hope af turns up when you want it too    

Pix I guess we are the same stage now how you feeling? Any symptoms yet. I don't know what I am feeling or if it means anything. Need lots of pma

Mrs t glad furbaby had toast for breakfast, sounds like a fighter. Hope she keeps fighting for you x


----------



## BexyPob

Dizzy - how awful for you and DH I just hope that things imrpove for your cousin I'm so sorry...you are definately in need of some good news, thinking of you xx  
Mrs T - really, really pleased to hear that lovely furbaby is eating, yeay!!! Can't beat a bit of toast, ours goes mad for marmite ?!?! Think the New York trip is a wonderful idea, but sadly you won't be able to go because you'll be up the duff   Sure I'll be back on here before but if not loads of luck for a brill scan on Tues xx 
Helen - sounds as though Amanda may have a plan if you need the op and a couple of months will fly by if you've got a holiday to look forward to as well.  My DH and I always book a hol when things go wrong you can relax and be ready for tx then xxx 
Sugar - hope you're feeling a bit calmer today, the emotions are hell in the 2ww, one min you feel positive the next not sending some   your way xx
Pix - hope you're managing to relax with feet up and not stressing too much xx
Kara - hope you're having a lovely weekend with your gorgeous girl xx


----------



## kara76

Dizzy so very sorry to hear your news. Hugs to you and your family

Sugar no one can be and stay postive all the way through the 2ww and I'm sure tomorrow will be better

Mrs t great news fur baby is improving

Hiya everyone else


----------



## jk1

Hi everyone,

Mrs T - hope the pup has improved a little more since this morning.

Sugar - 2ww is a nightmare....i'm with you hun!!

Helen - hope you are ok, we had a fab holiday last year in between waits for treatment and i have to say it did us both a world of good!!

Bexy - hows you, hun? hope you are ok xx

Dizzy - sounds like you have had a really bad week, so sorry to hear about everything hun, sending you loads of hugs xx

Hello Kara - how are you?

Pix - hope things are going ok with you and that you've not gone mad yet!!

Take care everyone,

Jo xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - sending you some extra pma your way x

Bexy - lol at being up the duff! Let's hope so, thanks for your support

Jo - yes, furbaby had a puppy half hr earlier playing with DH and I was blubbing in happiness! Pathetic or what, lol

Hey Kara

Hope everyone else is good


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - OMG did I miss something? Did we know the furbaby was having a pup? how lovely!! hope furbaby, pup and you and DH are all doing well!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## jk1

I'm just watching the BBC News and the Independent has a big article about IVF clinics.....just in case anyone fancies a look, I think it might be focusing on the costs/profit issue xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lol Jo you misunderstood - meant she was acting like a puppy. She's 14 and quite the old lady, definately no puppies for her!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs T I must admit that I thought your post said furbaby had had a puppy    . Glad she was feeling up to a puppy-like moment, sounds like you had a lovely time with her. Not long till Tuesday now

Pix sounds like good signs from you. I did laugh about the lost gestone though    . I know what you mean though, when I warm mine up it can take a little time to locate it after    . The joys of big boobs! Well i am not sure if I have any symptoms at all. Had a few mild af pains this morning but they lasted a very short time and have now gone. (.)(.) a little tender but nothing major, tired but that could be normal but my gums are still feeling raw at the back of my mouth. Dont know if that means anything at all. Yesterday was feeling very emotional when talking to mum and had no PMA at all, just could not picture it working at all. Today feel a little better though. Feeling a little more optomistic that the embryo(s) have implanted now and are snuggling in nicely.

Queenie - how are you doing? when is your next scan? Hope you had a good time when you went away, always nice to be somewhere different   

JK - I have ready the article in the independent - have you read the comments at the bottom. If not dont, they will make your blood boil. Such unbelievably ignorant people in the world. I do agree that the costs are unnecesarily high but the price is worth it when you have your baby - just a shame that just because you pay your money you dont get what you ordered. 

Kara - feeling a little more optomistic today. Trying to focus on the good news I will have this time next week. Seems so close yet so far. I really want to be able to give everyone good news as we have never been able to do that. Plus it would be great to take a BFP to tell DH parents next weekend when we visit (or just DH visiting if it is not good news)


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - hahaha - thats funny - I really thought I had missed something there!!! 

Sugar - i read it, i know exactly what you mean, the costs vary so much from clinic to clinic, if anything the article just made me realise how lucky we are to have CRMW so close to us....very lucky me thinks!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend,

Jo xxx


----------



## newbee28

Hi,

I'm still quite new to this site. I was just wondering if anybody has had successful IUI/IVF at CRMW with a low AMH result?
I've just recently found out that my AMH level is regarded as low at 8.9. My FSH & LH levels are all normal and i had an HSG yesterday and from what the nurse said that too looks normal.

We have been to see Amanda to discuss different options. We have no option but to use donor sperm has my Husband very unfortunately has been diagnosed with asoozspermia.

We are going ahead with a treatment planning consultation on Saturday. Amanda recommends trying stimulated IUI to begin with.
Is anybody else in the same boat?

I just feel that i am alone and was gutted with the low AMH result.
xx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi newbee, I am in a similar position. My husband has non obstructive azoospermia and we are using donor sperm. I've had all my tests done and they seem fine. My Amy was 14  around 8 months ago. We have had two diui's at CRMW. Unfortunately both negative. I seem to be a really slow responder to the stimulation drugs. Both times I took three weeks to get to the right stage and both times I only had one folicle. We are currently going through our third cycle of diui but I am on much higher doses of stimms from the start.'Amanda said it was worth one more go on higher doses. If this is unsuccessful we are moving onto ivf, but Amanda wants to recheck my Amh as it was originally done at ivf Wales. If you want to know anything about the donor issues or the iui please just ask or pm me. I have a friend who got pg on her first go at diui at CRMW. Xx

Hi everyone, sorry I've been missing. I've been reading on my phone but been waiting to post at home bf our Internet is down. So I'm on my phone, excuse any
Mistakes! 
Mrs T sorry to hear about your furbabyxxx really hope she is pulpit through, I have two dogs and anything wrong with them is awful xx
Sugar how you holding up xxx

Hey to everyone, hope you are all ok?

AFM well started iui number three last Thursday. On 150iu of menopur tuis time, I deffinay feel more swollen than other times, my tummy is huge! Got scan on thursday, so praying the larger dose has done the trick and that I get to the iui in record time!
Love to all xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Hi newbee i hav had icsi at crmw my amh level was 3.9 and im now expecting twins we didn't hav 2 use donor as my dh was fine the only thing different we had done this time was assisted attching. Hope this helps u gd luck wiv ur tx. xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi newby I am sure that you will find CRMW an excellent place to cycle. My AMH is 6.3 and I take ages of 450 menopur to get any follies but have got to et three times so that is something. Think the reason that the other tx failed was because I have had hydrosalpynx (just had them removed before this tx). We hoping that this will be our last tx and it will work. CRMW have a few babies born and due through tx so that is a very good sign.


Sundancer - how you feeling? hope all is well with your twins. Did you have any symptoms very early? Think i am going mad on the 2ww.


Pheobs good luck for you iui. Hope the scan shows lots of follie growth.


Will post later to update about me as in mums atm.


----------



## Emnige

sugar-fairy said:


> Hi newby I am sure that you will find CRMW an excellent place to cycle. My AMH is 6.3 and I take ages of 450 menopur to get any follies but have got to et three times so that is something. Think the reason that the other tx failed was because I have had hydrosalpynx (just had them removed before this tx). We hoping that this will be our last tx and it will work. CRMW have a few babies born and due through tx so that is a very good sign.
> 
> Sundancer - how you feeling? hope all is well with your twins. Did you have any symptoms very early? Think i am going mad on the 2ww.
> 
> Pheobs good luck for you iui. Hope the scan shows lots of follie growth.
> 
> Will post later to update about me as in mums atm.


Hi Sugar fairy,

We have our first appointment at CRMW tomorrow with Amanda and are very excited about this.

When are due to test hun? xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Hi sugar i hav bn keeping an eye on how u doing the 2ww is a nite mare i didn't really hav any symptoms just really sore boobs and on day 10 after transfer i thought it was all over for me as i had a little bleed nothing much but it was there. Not much longer for u hun hang on in there gd luck x x 
Im doing gd thanks evrything is going well x x


----------



## BexyPob

Just a really quickie...Mrs T hope you're baseline went really well and furbaby still recovering well and having loads of puppy-moments xxx  Sorry no time for loads of personals but love to all xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Sugar - are you staying sane? Sounds like you are symptom spotting

Hi Phoebs - good luck for scan

Emnige - good luck for you appt

Newbee - the girls have given you good advice. Good luck for your appt

Hi Bexy, thanks for thinking of me x

Afm AF didn't arrive in time for scan so baseline is now tomorrow. Just as well because we had to let furbaby go today. It was incredibly hard but we know it was the right thing to do. Now we really are childless :-(


----------



## pheobs1

Oh mrs T, I am so very very sorry. You must be really feeling awful, sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - I'm so so sorry to hear about your furbaby  sending you loads of hugs xxxxx

Sundancer - I can't believe you are nearly 20 weeks....time flys!! xx

Sugar - hope you are ok xxx

Hey Bexy - how are you? xx

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

Mrs t huge hugs today. It's awful when our beloved furbaby is no longer with us. Hopefully your world will be filled with another kind happiness soon. Good luck with baseline tomorrow, I know The timing stinks but this could be your cycle

Bexy hope you are well and not working too hard
Phoebes good luck with tx x
Sundancer I think I have been making symptoms up lol. Boobs a little tender but not hugely, had horrid af pains last night and a little spotting and a tiny bit today but not enough to be anything. I am 9dp2dt so it could be a good sign. Will just have to wait and see. Hope you feeling well

Hope everyone is ok tonight. I am feeling calmish tonight. Was worried lastnight with af pains and spotting but all settled today. Just got my fingers crossed it's good news at the end of the week x


----------



## Helen85

Hi all,

Mrs t  so very sorry for ur loss, hope u are holding up ok xxxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

Afm .... Been and seen my consultant that did my op and he said that  when my lap was done end of feb there was no hydro and would not advise removing my tubes  said I'm fine to progress to Ivf  so bloody happy honestly just can't wait for my period to come  so will be cycling very very soon guys !!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

My fiancee and I have our first consultation today with Amanda this afternoon  

Excited and nervous, will post an update later!!!


----------



## Helen85

Hi emnige,

Good luck for ur first appointment  Amanda is really lovely ! The clinic is great from what I've seen so far  once u have been for your first appointment everything moves along so fast you'll be cycling before you know it 

Let us all know how it goes xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Mrs T I am so very,very sorry for you my lovely I can't begin to imagine how you're feeling, I know I would be distraught so I'm sending loads of love xx  Hope your scan went well today I guess the one positive is that it has been a distraction away from tx  
Helen- wonderful news and all the best for your tx really soon - you're on a rollercoaster already  x
Sugar - all sounding positive for implantation, sending loads of    Is your blood test on Friday?x
Emnige - hope all went well with Amanda this pm x
Jo - Hope you are keeping really well x
Sundancer - I cannot believe how the time is flying and pleased you are feeling well x
Phoebs - hope you're feeling really well on the meds and good luck for your scan tomorrow x
AFm - Still no news on karyotyping test and af is due any minute judging by tummy pain (early thanks AF!!!) DH is keen to start next tx this month but I'm a bit nervous still a bit bruised from last time tbh.  Anyway on hols next week so see how I feel after that. 
So sorry if I've missed you out xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi hyper ,

Your right there felt so up and down the last week .. Haven't known whether I've been coming or going if I'm honest . Havent been able to stop smiling since yesterday tho . Just hope af behaves and comes on time  wishful thinking hey !!

Good luck with your next treatment , hope u feel up to starting after your next af xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks for the hugs and support girls, it means the world

Sugar - keeping everything crossed for you Hun and praying this is your time. Are you still planning on the blood tests ?

Helen - glad your appt went well. Bet you've never been so excited for AF to arrive

Emnige - hope your appt went well, look forward to your news later

Bexy - have a fab holiday hunni. Hope you feel ready to get back on the rollercoaster when you ge back

Well, more drama from me. Had AF from hell, not sure if it's down to the norethisterone. Really didn't feel up to the scan but knew I had to go. But, within 5 mins of being in the car (DH driving thankfully) I came over all hot, felt really sick and passed out! DH brought me home and put me in bed and I slept for 2 hrs. So third time lucky I have baseline scan tomorrow!


----------



## Helen85

God mrs t you really are going through it at the mo !! Sending u loads of love and hope u are better for your baseline tomorrow xx


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - hope you are feeling a little better, i wonder if it is because of the the drugs, I've had that one before and was ok on it but you never know....sending you loads of      , thinking of you xxxxxxxx


Helen - fab news that you can get going with your ivf now!!


Bexy - hope you can start soon, but when you feel ready, you will probably feel better after having a fab time on your holiday!! xx


Sugar - not too long to wait now, i have my fingers crossed for you and sending you loads of fairy dust!! xxx


Emnige - hope your appt went well!! xx


Kara - how are you, hope Tyler is feeling better and the spots are clearing up!!


No news from me, 6 days till i start down regging, the closer it gets the more emotional/sensitive i get....am i always like this??......i can't remember!!   


Jo xxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone!!!

Our appointment went really well, we were both quite nervous and excited but Amanda put us at ease straight away. She was really helpful and answered all of our questions and gave us all the information we needed.

Amanda is going to be ringing my fiancee some time this week to arrange for him to go in for PESA & TESA (Sperm Retrieval & Biopsy) some time next week hopefully and then we go from there.

Amanda said we could start treatment more or less within the next two months and said she would be disappointed if they hadn't collected eggs by August so we have a nice time frame. We're both walking around with big smiles on our faces at the moment trying not to get our hopes up but failing miserable and dreaming of twins!!!

I also had a scan at the clinic today by Amanda and she confirmed that I have polycystic ovaries (which I knew about beforehand from tests at IVF WALES but Amanda explained what this meant as I'd never fully understood this beforehand, she's very knowledgable) so would most likely be on a long protocol.

So at present were just waiting to get the ball rolling..........eeekkk sooooo excited .... and.... calm!!! 

Hope every one else is ok and having a good day ladies? xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Great news your appointment went well. Amanda is lovely and explains things very well

I'm following u all but lack time to post atm sorry


----------



## Helen85

Hi emnige 

Glad your appointment went well , I have got a date for egg collection 1st week in august so we could be cycling the same time,

I have Pcos aswell so hoping I won't over react to the drugs when I start !! Be nice to compare notes if we having tx the same time 

Wishing u all the luck in the world xx


----------



## kara76

Sorry forgot to say that's great news helen u must be pleased.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Helen,

Sounds like we could be cycling together   

It's so exciting but we're both so impatient and can't wait for the next step now!!


----------



## Helen85

Hi kara,

Thanks really over the moon with the news if I'm honest , had a really excited stomach since the hospital yesterday lol . Never thought I'd be so excited at the news I'll be injecting myself everyday pretty soon (don't like needles lol ) 

Thanks for the support ladies 

Emnige:- your right there love I'm very impatient , just can't wait for my af ( never thought I'd ever say those words lol ) xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Helen,

I know, that's exactly what I said about AF!! I'm usually 100% on time - this month one day late!! Lol!!!


----------



## BexyPob

Just a quickie for Mrs T - you poor thing you must feel rubbish, really hope you feel tonnes better asap for that scan tomorrow, let DH fuss over you and relax xxxx


----------



## Helen85

God knowing me I'll be about 20 days late lol, my periods have a life of there own sometimes. Since I've found out I can't get pregnant on my own they have been regular but now I want it to come I could money on me being late lol !! It's just our luck I swear  x


----------



## Emnige

Lol, keep me posted


----------



## Helen85

And u  il keep a look out for ur progress xx


----------



## jk1

Emnige - glad your appt went well hun xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all
Mrs T   sounds like you have had a terrible day. Hope that AF calms down for you by tomorrow. I had a very heavy AF after taking norethisterone.  Day 3 is fine for baseline so you should be starting tomorrow.   
Emnige - great news about your apt, amanda is fab isnt she. Hope your other halfs tests go ok. I know how you feel, as soon as you know you are starting you want to get going asap. Time will pass quickly and you will be starting in no time.
Helen not long for you now, hope that you get to cycle soon
Bexy how you keeping? hope you are not working too hard
Kara hope tyler is feeling better, how are you doing? Hope you are all doing well.
JK not long to wait now. I always get twitchy on the run up to starting tx. You forget how stressful it is and all the anticipation of tx is bound to make you a little emotional. It is a huge undertaking and impossible to remain sane thoughout (for me certainly   )
Well I am 10dp2dt and feeling rather calm. Testing very soon but really dont know if I am pg or not. I think I am imagining symptoms now    . I am trying so hard not to guess but I just cannot help it and it is driving me nuts   .


----------



## PixTrix

Nice to see that you care feeling calm Sugar. Glad I'm not the only nutter! What have you been taking in the 2ww? Got everything crossed for you


----------



## kara76

Sugar when are you testing?


----------



## Helen85

Was thinking that myself this morning  got everything crossed for u sugar xxxxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Sorry for the short post, still using my phone.

Sugar, thinking of you and sending lots of luck and positive vibes xxx 

Mrs T, hope you are doing ok and hope baseline went well xxx

Afm- better result after one week than I've ever had before. In for iui on Thursday next week looks like xx


----------



## kara76

Pheobes that's great news


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks kara, it's my quickest yet! I have [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] Just pray they all keep growing. Amanda is hoping the 11mm catch up by my scan on Thursday. So here's hoping to third time lucky. Just looks like I amma menopur girl, I respond much better to it than puregon. Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie 

Sugar - how long til testing now hun? Are you having bloods or gonna poas?

Phoebs - excellent news on your scan

Afm feeling much better today although still feel quite wobbly, think you are right girls - just stress and grief i think. Well didn't think baseline scan was a milestone but it's felt like it this week. Scan went well so start jabbing tonight - I normally cope well with the hormones but not so sure how I'll do this time. Feels like so long ago since last attempt.


----------



## Helen85

Hey mrs t,

So glad your baseline went well  hope ur bearing up ok at this terrible time  hope your treatment gives u something to focus on ! Keeping everything crossed that it works for u this time . U have had such a hard time lately ur due some good news xxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Sorry in advance for no personals. 

Had bhcg done today and it was <5 so another BFN. So disappointed and don't know what to do next. Going to book a Fu tomorrow as need to speak to Lyndon and Amanda about our chances, and if it is worth another go or not. As this is our first attempt without my tubes is it as if it is our first proper go as tx with my tubes was never going to work.  Just want answers about what we can do and if there is anything else we can try.  

Will post in a few days when my head is less fuzzy


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - huge hugs Hun. I don't know what else to say. I really hoped this was your time. Hope you get a FU booked soon and get some answers. Thinking of you. Take care of each other xxx


----------



## Helen85

God sugar so dissapointed for u  lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## kara76

Sug*r I am so sorry, if u need me you know wherre I am


----------



## pheobs1

Oh sugar I am so sorry. There are no words. I really hope you get some answers tomorrow xxx

Mrs T- glad today went well, hope the jabbing is ok tonight xxx


----------



## jk1

Sugar - so sorry hun       


Jo xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Sugar,

We're both so sorry and disappointed for you, big hug


----------



## sun dancer

Sugar so sorry hun thinking of u x
Mrs T glad that ur baseline went well and u start jabbing 2nite gd luck x x


----------



## PixTrix

Aw so sorry Sugar, wish there was words to make it better big hugs x


----------



## Queenie1

sugar i am so so sorry. hope you get a fu and that clinic are able to help you. here if you want to talk.   


mrs t great that baseline went well and good luck with the jabs.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Sat here with big glass of wine, bitter sweet pleasure, with tears in my eyes. 

Thank you so much for your kind words and thoughts. Truely special people, ever single one of you. I wish everyone the happiness that you all deserve  

Looking forward to Fu, whenever it will be will ring tomorrow for apt, to get some answers.  Got lots to think about x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh Sugar, I'm feeling your pain hun. Take care and make sure you let it all out. You know we are here for you to share your feelings whenever you want to talk. Love and hugs. Mrs T x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs T glad your baseline went well and hope that you are happy to be jabbing again   
Today I feel even more resigned to the fact that I will probably never be pg again. I know that I am exceptionally lucky to have my DD but to have a child with DH would be the icing on the cake. 
I dont know if anyone can help but my two big concerns are my egg quantity/quality (quality seems ok with good fert rates) and the hydros I have just had removed. Even though this was my 3rd EC and ET do you think that as it was the only one that we have done with no hydros it is the only tx that we have done with any chance of success. Do you think that it is statistically our first real go?? I know I said that I would not do this again but part of me feels that giving up now would be a mistake and that now the hydros have gone our chance of success is massively increased and we are now in just the waiting game. I dont want to regret not doing it again if we have a chance of this working. I am so confused at the moment.


 to all and thanks for all the kind words and support, you have really helped me though a very tough time


----------



## kara76

Sugar I really know how you feel. I think that previous cycle can be used to look at responce and quaility as that didn't change this cycle after your op but I do think that your massive hydros would of impacted the chances of implantation on your previous cycles and I know this is something that mr g believes in. Huni you don't wana look back in years to come with regret!ask lots of questions at your follow up and see what they suggest


----------



## BexyPob

Sugar - I am so very sorry to hear your news, it's so difficult for you both and I'm sending  loads of  the wine does help even if it's only temporarily xx If it's any consolation at all at our last FU with Amanda she did say that it's also a numbers game and with good egg quality you've got more chance of it working the more goes you have so I doubt very much she'll advise you to stop at this stage xx
Mrs T - glad you had a good scan and hope the jabbing went well last night and good luck for no bruising with the rest  Hope you are feeling stronger today, you've been through such a lot it's no wonder you've been feeling so poorly - give yourself a break and rest over the long weekend xx
Phoebs - Hope you're lovely follies are growing nicely and good luck for your next scan xx
Big hi to everyone else and have a fab long weekend all xx
afm - had really bad pains for the last 4-5 days but no af ...normally only get mild pains couple of days before - could be because I'm having stressful time in work but think I may do pee stick just in case - love to give myself a bit of false hope  xx


----------



## Emnige

Hello everyone,

Just an update DP and I went to CRMW to have his bloods taken and we saw Amanda briefly who said all was looking good to go ahead with DPs PESA a week Saturday and Amanda advised she'll call during the week to confirm 

Has any had any experience with PESA?

xxx


----------



## jk1

Sugar - sending you lots of hugs, I know what you mean about stopping tx, its such a hard decision to make and only you will know if the time is right. xx


----------



## Queenie1

sugar i hope you and dh come to a decision about tx and hope that clinic are able to help you. thinking of you .


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - I don't know anything about hydros but it does sound like the numbers game to me. I know at my last FU I said to Amanda that I was worried that I wouldn't know when to stop and she reassured me that she thought it would work in time. It's possible that she might recommend DHEA - it can help quantity as well I think, although I am taking it for quality. I know for as long as I am strong enough and there is a chance it will work I will keep going. I'm sure Amanda and Lyndon will give you the best advice so you can make the right decision for you as a family. As for already having a DD, yes you are lucky but it's horribly unfair that you and DH haven't been able to have a child together yet so you have every right to feel sad. I hope you have managed to book a FU soon so you can make a plan. Sending you loads of hugs x

Emnige - glad your appt went well and you're on your way


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello everyone - just popping my head in to dip my big toe in so to speak....


I'm not cycling at CRMW - but hoping to be referred there for immune testing.  I currently come under Ocean Suite in Plymouth who have worked along side CRMW and having DE treatment in Brno, Czech ... Confused?  I am ..     


Anyone else gone down the immune testing road @ CRMW and have some words of wisdom for this old bird ... Old hat at cycling = but new to the level 5 immunes.


Many thanks 


   


Mini x x


----------



## Queenie1

sugar how are you.  

have you managed to get an app to speak with amanda and lyndon.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all
Queenie - how is the tx for you this time. I am wondering if we need to change our drug combinations as my follies seem to get fewer and fewer each tx. Will be asking about that at FU. Not booked one yet. I still have to POAS tomorrow and will ring the clinic then and will see if I can book it then. I know there is lots I want to ask but my brain is on a go slow at the moment so not focusing to get the questions sorted. Plenty of time though.   for ec bet you are excited.


Mrs T How are you doing? hows the drugs treating you.  Hope you and dh are doing ok after last week   
Will read back later and do full personals then. Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - hope you are doing ok hun. I had a great list of FU questions from my last cycle which must've been good cos Kara vetted them! Will try and find them and pm them to you hun. Hope you get your FU soon so you can ask your questions. Thinking of you x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Cheers Mrs T, I would really appreciate that. We are all ok here, still feeling like we are in the middle of the biggest anticlimax you could ever experience.  I have been looking for things I can do to increase my egg numbers and quality. Will put that down as one of my questions for FU. So much to think about isnt there. Hope you are ok, when do you have your scan?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

There sure is loads to think about, my DH was thoroughly embarrassed about the length of my list of questions but Amanda was brilliant. She was so wonderful I burst into tears ! 

We're doing ok-ish but need to get out of the house so going to get away for the night tomorrow. Just too painful here still. Jabs going fine, scan isn't til Thursday. I've taken 11 days of stimms on both last cycles so waiting to see if the DHEA has made any difference this time


----------



## kara76

Sugar I know just how many unanswered question are whirling round in your head and my advice is to ask them all

Mrs t hugs I know its all still very raw for you and hoppe a night away does u good


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs T I think a night away will be great for you both. Everything can be very hard to deal with sometimes and a change of scenery can help enormously. Where are you thinking of going? Hope the weather is nice for you. I remember when we had our furbaby put to sleep, I cried for weeks. The house was so strange without her and it too me a very long time to readjust to her not being there. Hopefully you will have other things to keep your mind busy very soon. Good luck for your scan, I stim for about 16 days and still get hardly anything   . 


Kara I was thinking of emailing my questions to Amanda before the followup so she would know what I wanted to know and then we would have a very productive apt as she would have already thought about the answers. Need to get the list written first, but thankfully (because of you lot) I have just got to copy and paste the relevant questions to make our own list. How are you doiing?? Sounds like tyler is growing up very quickly, bit too quickly. Em is 13 in a few weeks, I cant believe that we were talking about her going to university the other day. Hopefully in 5 yrs she will be doing her A levels and then will be off in the Septmber. Maybe we should not be having tx and be saving so we can afford to send her, its gonna be expensive


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I think getting out, just me and DH will do us good. We are miserable at home so it can't be any worse if we are out. It's going to take a long time to adjust - we've lost two cats and a dog before but because she's been our only furbaby for so long there's a massive void. The house feels so big and empty so it'll definately be good to get out. I'm kinda hoping the weather is bad, less people around and when I'm sad I like it to rain if that makes sense. We are going to Monkey World in Dorset - don't know if you know it but it's a sanctuary we've supported for years - so I'm going to see my adopted chimp and orang-utan!

Wow, can't believe your DD is 13. 5 years is ages to worry about uni costs - you've gotta do what's right for you now. Oh and nobody helped me through uni and it didn't do me any harm, lol


----------



## sugar-fairy

I would love to go to Monkey World, I am sure both you and DH will find it very theraputic to get out of the house. I hope that you enjoy spending time with your adopted chimp. Are you allowed to take treats down with you (or is that a stoopid questions) It just seemed like a nice thing to be able to do.  I know there is nothing anyone can say or do to change the situation but time really is a good healer. But here is a big   anyway.  I think we will probably try tx one more time and then see what happens. I am not sure if I want to continue tx indefinately especially if egg numbers mean that we are always having day 2 tfr and we have not much to work with. I think it could eventually drive me round the bend.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I think you will know if it's time to stop hun. I hope that one more cycle is all you need. Just make sure you don't have regrets. 

You are allowed to take treats and donate other bits and pieces but you have to donate them generally - you can't give specific things to specific animals. I've been there a few times and it's a really tranquil positive place to be so I'm sure it'll do us good and be a bit of a distraction. My adopted chimp is a surrogate mother to any orphaned chimps, aww


----------



## jk1

Afternoon ladies,

Mrs T, I've not been to Monkey world but I have heard about it, hope you and DH have a lovely relaxing time, I agree, I think it will be nice to get out of the house for a while.  I remember when we lost our furbaby of 15 years - its so hard xxxxxxxxxx

Sugar - I agree with Mrs T, you don't want to have any regrets and if you think you cango through another cycle then that is fab....such a hard decision to make but you have to do what is right for you.

Bexy - hope you are ok xxx

Mini Minx - I've not had any immune tests but I think there are a few of the girls that have had immunes on here.

Bexy, Helen and Kara - how are you all, good I hope xx

AFM - no news from me.....just waiting........

Jo xxxx


----------



## Helen85

I'm good thanks  just the same as you tho WAITING  I'm so impatient it's unreal lol

Hope everyone is ok

Mrs t and sugar loads of hugs really been thinking of u both the last 2 days xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all
Well i did my poas this morning and it was a BFN (no surprise there) so going to call the clinic later and book my FU. I have a huge list of questions (will post them later when they are in order) so if anyone can think of anything else I should ask or have any advice on how I can improve my egg quantity then they are very welcome.


Mrs T I hope that you and DH enjoy your night away. I am sure the monkeys will love the things you take for them. I hope that the time out of the house gives you a small amount of respite (even if it is tiny) from all of the stresses going on at the moment.
Helen   waiting in torture. I hope that time doesn't feel like it is standing still for you. Not long to go now though. Once tx has started time will soon fly
Bexy hope you are enjoying the weekend, and you and dh are doing ok. Did you do your poas? Stress can be a nightmare on AF and can make her late/painful. Hopefully not in your case   
Jo not long for you now either, hope time is passing quickly for you. 
Emnige - glad that things are moving for you, we have not needed pesa but good luck to you both for it
Queenie - not long till EC, will post properly, and check up, on other thread
Well we had a fab curry last night washed down with lots of wine. Bit hung over this morning but its all good. We are off to a wedding next weekend so got to go find an outfit this week. At least I can enjoy the champagne at the wedding now


----------



## Helen85

Thanks sugar  

Does a little bit but it'll come along soon enough ! I know when things finally get moving it'll go by so quickly  

Really hope Amanda has got some really good ideas for ur next tx at your follow up,
I'm sure she will  
your so right to make a list of things to ask !! When we went for our first appointment I had so many questions but my mind just went blank when I was there :-| good to have something in front of u to jog the memory and make sure everything gets said xx


----------



## newbie131

Hello! Hope you don't mind me joining in. I've been reading this thread for a while but I haven't posted anything before. Just wanted to say hi. Hi!  

This is our first go; decided to have a private cycle while on the waiting list for IVF Wales as I'm getting on a bit!  I had my baseline scan last week and start stimming tomorrow. I've been OK on the drugs so far. The hardest bit for me was all the waiting to get started, but I feel so much better informed because I've been reading what you guys have been writing. It's really nice to know there are other people around going through the same thing. I'm so pleased you're here!


----------



## susan71

Hi newbie131,
                      Im new to this also. Just been through first cycle and had egg retrieval last monday. Unfortunately no eggs fertilised so gutted. I was with IVF wales and now have decided to go private with CRMW. It is very exciting to be starting the process and i hope all goes very smoothly. I have arranged my fist appointment with Amanda for Saturday week and have heard lots of very good things about the clinic. Keep in touch


----------



## Helen85

Hi newbie and Susan 

Newbie - your well on your way then ,hope you get lots of eggs growing Over the next week or so  I'm about a month behind u , waiting for my af should be here around the 6th and then the ball will be rolling  your right tho the waiting is the worse thing ! Everything seems to take forever. Crmw are brilliant tho can't say enough how lovely Amanda is .
And me I have learnt so much reading from this site !! The ladies have got so much useful I information on here makes u feel much more at ease with everything that's going on 

Susan - welcome  Crmw are so great as soon as I went to the open evening I knew that's where I wanted my treatment !! I'm sure you'll feel the same  the place is really lovely and the staff even nicer . Hope you'll get cycling soon . I'm sure you'll have a better result next time with Crmw xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - hope you managed to book your FU. Glad you're getting your questions together Hun. You know where I am. Still sending you hugs x

Jo - only 2 days to d/reg. Nearly there..

Bexy - what's the news Hun? 

Helen - waiting is the pits! Hope your AF turns up on time so you can be on your way

Susan - good luck with your appt. You will love the clinic and the staff, they are amazing. I'm having my NHS cycle at the mo but had treatment at CRMW and couldn't have been happier - well apart from not getting pregnant!

Newbie - glad your treatment is going well - when is your first scan?

Hi everyone else 

Afm the day away has been a little easier, at least there's been moments of distraction and we've just come back to the hotel after a lovely meal in a nearby pub. So just chilling now after my jabs and thankful that there is wifi in the room so I can catch up with all my FFs

Mrs T x


----------



## BexyPob

On my phone on hols so I apology now for the mess this will be. Mrs t I've been thinking ofyou lovely girl. So pleased u got away for a night even if It's just a change of scene. Your  monkey sounds wonderful adopting the babies aww I've got to go to monkey world. Nothing I can saycan make this easier for you but I'm glad you've got tx to concentrate on Xx sugar really thinking of u too hon. Mrs t sent me her fu questions and they helped no end in the room. Dh and I cried too coz Amanda is just so patient. You'll know when it's time to stop tx chick but sounds as tho  you've got every reason to keep trying your dd's university days are a way off yet Xx sorry will nick dh's lap top tomorrow to post properly afm of course af arrived as I typed last post _ at leasti didnt waste p stick. Love to all - Jo  hope you're ok Xx


----------



## jk1

Morning Ladies,


Mrs T glad you managed to get away, really hope its given you the break that you needed xxx


Bexy - hope you are enoying your hols hun xxx


Sugar - hows your questions going, I took two a4 pages to my last one with Janet in ivf wales, we got to the end of the first page and she said is there anything else, i said yes and turned the page!! 


Helen - hows things hun - hope you are ok xx


Newbie - good luck for your cycle hun xxx


Susan - sorry to hear about your last cycle    , but glad you have decided to cycle again at CRMW, you will love it there!! xx


Kara - hello, how are you, hope you are having a good bank holiday weekend!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## Helen85

I'm good thanks Jo  off to work for the 6th 12hr shift in a row  one more to go lol and a lovely 3 days off  work does help me take my mind off things tho , which Is good!!

Wising u lovely ladies a great bank holiday Monday  hope your all enjoying whatever ur up to xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all having a good bank holiday weekend.

I've just been reading through some of the threads on here about taking supplements during IVF/ICSI tx and was wondering if any of you ladies take anything?

Alot of the posts I have read suggest pregnacare. 

DP's PESA is this Saturday at CRMW, both a bit nervous about this and wondering what next course of action is? We've had our first consultation with Amanda so I'm assuming next step after PESA would be a follow up consultation to discuss a treatment plan? xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi Emnige - I take Pregnacare conception coz its got Inisotol in too and normal pregnancare doesn't and also DHA the Zita West one.  DH is on garlic for sperm quality and Pregnacare for men - hope that helpsx

Susan - so sorry to here about your last cycle, how awful for you.  Think you'll really like CRMW the team are brilliant and the ladies on this board are a brill support too x

Newbie - well done you're a long way down the road brilliant.  hope you find the stimming jabs ok and just as symptom free as the others, hope you have a v. successful cycle x

Mini-Minx - I'm pretty new to the immunbe testing too.  I've only had thyoroid and karyotyoing done so far.  Amanda wants me to try the next tx with intralipids and not bother with the other immunes as will work out cheaper to treat potential cause than it is for the tests so that's what we're doing this time, then have all the tests done next time if the intralipids don't do the job.  what are you having this time?

Hope you're all ok and enjoying the bank hols xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Bexy - thanks for your repy ... I had prednisone last cycle and clexane (have factor v leiden) - but not sure about my next go.....  Must admit can totally see reason behind Amanda's thinking!  The tests are sooo expensive - but want to chuck as much as possible at my body so as not to repeat this cycle and m/c again.


    for you and thank you again for replying.  Seeing my consultant next week for a referral to CRMW... 


All the best to al at CRMW - its such a hard journey and I really hope that 2011 is our year.


Mini x x


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Mini Minx

You can self-refer to CRMW - you don't have to wait for a consultant or GP referral, if you want.

Hello everyone else!  Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks Vixxx - luckily my consultant down here works alongside CRMW so if I see him next week and am referred by him I won't have to pay yet another Consutlation fee ... these are costing me a bomb - Had one in Plymouth then moved to Glasgow and also one in Czech..
     


Soo looking forward to coming up - a very good friend lives in Bridgend so can catch up with her.


Take care M x


----------



## jk1

Evening ladies,

Hope everyone is ok and enjoyed work after the bank holiday!l 

Jo xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all
Mrs T hows the jabbing going? Hope your ovaries are working their socks off making lots of eggies for you   Hope you feel a little better after your night away, hope your monkey is doing ok.
JK how you doing? I have load of questions, hope they dont have any plans for friday morning   . I can just imagine what JE's face was like when you turned the page   . 
Bexy sorry af arrived, hope you had a good holiday. I hate typing on my phone, it takes ages and I make loads of typos   
Helen hope work over the bank holiday hasnt been too bad for you
Emnige - best of luck for you DH on Saturday. I am sure that they will tell him what to do next and what they want you to do. If in doubt ring them. 
Mini Minx good luck with tx, cost a fortune doesnt it. I hate to think about how much we have spent over the years. 
Susan - good luck with tx, i am sure you will find lots of fantastic advice on here. You know that you are surrounded by the best girls ever who will pick you up when you are down, help you when you are stuck and be with you every step of tx. 
Well I have my FU on Friday at 9am with Amanda and Lydnon. They did say we could go tomorrow morning but that was a smidge short notice. Have millions of questions so hope they dont have too much on Friday   . I hope that after the apt I will be less confused as to what our next step will be. We havent decided what to do next but I got extremely upset earlier thinking that if we dont do tx then I will never get pg and I am not sure I am ready to let go of my child rearing days yet. Very confused about what to do


----------



## newbie131

Hi again! My first scan is on Monday - looking forward to seeing what's growing. The whole thing seems to take so long I'm getting quite impatient! Feel a bit bad about wishing my life away, but I'm completely obsessed by dates at the mo. Even got the baby's due date worked out, while still telling myself I really shouldn't be thinking such things.


----------



## newbie131

Sorry - was writing that post when yours went up Sugar - didn't mean to be as insensitive as it sounds straight after.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one to say glad you booked your FU Sugar and I'm sure things will be clearer afterwards. Had a lovely time at monkey world thanks, saw my monkey and DH's orang-utan. The distraction definately helped but reality hit when I got home. Jabbing is going fine, lots of ovary twinges today so hopefully that means they are working. Make sure you let me know how you get on Friday - oh and take some tissues!

Newbie - welcome to the madness! They don't call it a rollercoaster for nothing. 

Catch up better with everyone else tomorrow.


----------



## PixTrix

Hope all goes well at your FU Sugar and you find a way forward


----------



## Emnige

Sugar, I hope your FU goes well x
Newbie, Welcome to FF x
Pixtrix, Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

thank you emnige!


----------



## BexyPob

Sugar - so pleased u have appoint.on Fri. I hope it goes really well and u come out with loads of answers and a good plan for future. be thinking of you Xx
Mrs t - must be v hard being back home but sounds as though those embies are doing their thing, sending loads of growing vibes. When is your next scan? Xx 
Mini - yeah I wanted to throw everything at next tx too andwas a bit disappointed at thought of not having every test. I had predniso last time too and keen to have,clexane and womb relaxant too if amanda will let me. Anyway loads of luck for this tx xx
Big hi and hugs to all Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bexy - hope you're not working too hard. My next scan is Thursday, will be nervous to find out how they're doing!


----------



## Emnige

Good Morning Ladies!!

Pixtrix - really thinking of you today  
Mrs Thomas - hope all goes well Thursday

I was wondering if anyone could shed some light for me about a possible start date for tx for us. My DP is having PESA Saturday so his sperm will be frozen ready for EC. 

My last cycle was 26/05/11 so my next cycle should start around June 24th (I'm very regular). Does anyone have any idea of when we could possibly start DR & treatment? (Yup - I'm one of those people who wants to know everything in advance!)

Hello to everyone else, lots of   and   to all xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all


Pix bet you cannot stop   best call you will make   . Hope you are feeling well
Mrs T good luck for thursday, hope your ovaries are working hard. Glad you had a good time away. 
Newbie - welcome to the boards, dont worry about the post, I am doing ok. After a few BFNs you tend to get used to it. It is very exciting when you start tx, I hope that things are growing nicely for you and that Monday brings good news. 
Emnige - I cant offer any advice on timings but if you are regular and they have spaces then I dont see why you cannot stat on your next AF. If you are regular they may give you some dates very soon. Are you going with dh on Saturday? I would ask them then when you can start. It may be sooner than you think   
Susan - sorry that your last cycle was so horrible for you. It is so disappointing when our bodies fail to do what it should be doing naturally. Are you taking anything to increase your egg quality? Even though my problems is tubal (i dont have any) I still think that I need to get my egg quantity up a bit (only 2 eggs at ec). 
Bexy I think doing everything is a good idea, I am considering taking viagra next time to increase blood flow to my ovaries to hopefully get more eggs. I have also looked into more alternative methods - apimist, coenzyme 10, dong quai herbs - would even try voodoo if I thought it would work   


Well today is another day and I have my questions printed, still confused about it all though.  Think DH wants to move house, we have been looking (window shopping) and saw a gorgeous cottage in st athans. DH said lets go and look at it, just to see.  Dont think we can afford to move but its a nice distraction


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

I am reading and watching

Sugar great u have your questions ready

I had steriods, clexane, womb relaxant , gestone last cycle and bingo.

Good luck all


----------



## Emnige

Hi Sugar,

Yeah we are going together on Saturday so will ask Amanda when we go.

The days are dragging now I can't imagine what it will be like when we actually start!!

xxxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi Kara I had steroids (decided myself to take them) and gestone and that was it. I think if we do this again then we need something to help us along the way. I am not sure why they didnt do that this time tbh, knowing we have done it before. I also need lots of help getting more eggs. Going to try tcm to help, will see what Amanda and Lyndon think. 


Emnige - time does drag when you are waiting (lots of waiting involved) but once you start time speeds up and before you know it you are having ec. Not long now


----------



## kara76

I think there is contridiction with tcm and ivf drugs but I'm not a believer so have never looked into it too much. Its so tricky when u don't respond too well. Could be worth asking if starting on less drugs is an option I know that sounds strange but I've known people who have done that and responded better but its a massive risk, really depends on how you want to experiment. Also have you consider donor? I know that would be a huge step and not one to take likely, it is something we considered during the 2ww last cycle. I hope I haven't upset you in anyway suggesting that as an option


----------



## sugar-fairy

I was thinking about taking apimist , co enzyme 10, viagra and anything really. You are not the first to talk about donor eggs so dont worry you didnt upset me. My sil offered me her eggs so we have that option, I know it is a huge step that would need a lot of consideration for all involved. It is not something that me and James have discussed properly yet but maybe we will talk about it after the FU. Not sure how really feels tbh, he is a bit of a closed book about ivf.  He is very supportive but I am not sure how he feels, he never tells me his worries, wants etc think he is worried that I will get even more upset if he does.


----------



## kara76

He sounds very much like luke and only talks when it really is needed. Bloody men lol

I'm sure amanda and lyndon will have a plan for you. I bet you have tons of questions, I remember how many I use to ask


----------



## sugar-fairy

I think they know what is coming, I have loads of questions to ask.  Will see what they say then talk with James about what we should do. I feel very torn as cash is an option and dont want to waste more money on another cycle if it wont work.  I know that there are no guarantees but will just wait and see.  I just hope they have a plan as I dont know what to do.


How are your plans coming along, are you still thinking of doing it again? In this game there should be no regrets. I dont want to be 40 and then wish we had given it one more go. I know it is a lot of cash but in a few years what is a few grand. Not much is the grand scheme of things. Hope everything is going ok with you, tyler sounds like a busy bee. Keeping you on your toes no doubt.


----------



## kara76

Yeah at least if they have a clear plan you can talk about what to do. I know its such a pain that money comes into it. Shame we aren't in sweden where you get 6 cycles even if u have a child

I think we will try again, just one cycle as we just can't afford it finanically plus we already have our dream but at least if it didn't work we have tried and can tell tyler in years to come when she asks for a bro or sis that we tried


----------



## kara76

Like you regret would be an awful thing


----------



## sugar-fairy

Lets all move to sweden   Funnily enough James was talking about working out there for a year or two. Maybe we should go now and get the ivf for free. 


I think that doing it once more is a good idea. You have to finish the journey properly, regret would be a terrible thing. I dont want to look back with any what ifs.  Tyler will grow up knowing that her parents love her and she will have your undivided attention and she will be fine. Em was an only child for a very long time (still is effectively as her siblings live in Canada) and she is very well adjusted.  I would have had 4 children if things had worked out differently, that is sometimes hard as I always imagined my life filled with children, not just one.  I find it hard now to think that we wont have any more tx. I dont think I am ready to stop trying and to give up on ever having another baby.  It seems so final and I still think I am too young to stop.


----------



## kara76

If u feel like that then there is no way you can stop whether it be your eggs or not. I don't think I would of given up, how can we.
I have known people who stop treatment and more on to adoption or live child free and they say they know when the time is right so with the way your feeling you must push forward. 

Pisses me off that some people find it so easy, my sil fell pregnant after just 3 shags after coming off the pill and is already planning which month to get pregnant again but you know what, she will never apperiate the little things like I do.

Sometimes this really is a numbers game


----------



## sugar-fairy

I try so hard not to be resentful to people who get pg naturally. I think that is what I find the hardest. It is so unfair. People can be so insensitive too, talking about getting pg so easily. I totally feel your pain, frustration, anger and hatred.  
I guess i will have to get james on side with this one. He hasnt said he doesnt want to do it again and he did bring up more tx when we were discussing what we would do if we got a BFN. I said give up or do it again and then he went off on one about the cons who clipped my tubes instead of removing them (nice to see his passion about it) He blames her for our failed attempts so maybe he is thinking that we have to try again as we are only now in a position to get a BFP.  It is hard to think that they let me do tx with those hydros and waste all that money. Hopefully our chances are hugely improved now they have gone. Roll on Friday


----------



## Vixxx

Hope you don't mind me joining this discussion, but after my 3 failed cycles at IVF Wales, JE suggested PGD should be the next step to try and identify if there was a problem there.  We had been thinking of moving to DE.  But in the end went to FET.  Just thought that PGD might be something you might want to consider.    

Best wishes to all xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi Vixx
We have asked about that and were told that as I have a dd I am probably ok and we dont have a history of miscarriage or sperm issues that PGD is probably not something we need to worry about. Think my failed attempts were down to the hydros and this one was probably bad luck. Its a numbers game. It is something we will ask about at FU on Friday but its not something that we have been told to investigate.


What have you decided to to? PGD or DE? Not sure PGD would work for us as you need enough embryos to test and we get bugger all


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Sugar

I already had a DS from my 2nd cycle when after the failure of cyles 3, 4 and 5 JE suggested PGD.  As you can appreciate, we were fairly depressed with the string of failed cycles (our IF is "unexplained") and and pretty much decided that we would move to DE, but this is when JE suggested PGD.  In fact, another consultant in Bristol that I was talking to suggested we first try and use our frosties from cycle no 2 and that's what we did, and BINGO (well, double bingo).  But I should point out that these frosties were created at a top London unit where they said they weren't of good enough quality to freeze. We insisted, and boy, am I glad we did!  Had the FET cycle at CRMW - stars, aren't they - and now trying to keep them cooking for a few more weeks.


----------



## kara76

Vixx what a story, didn't know all that and didn't know it was double the fun. Wow congratulations. I'm so pleased you insisted upon freezing.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Wow Vixx, what a story. Unfortunately we never have enough eggs to get past day 3 transfer let alone to freeze. We have excellent fert rate - 100% so far which is something is suppose but we only had 2 eggs last tx.  Need to look at getting more eggs somehow.  I think we will try one more go with either my eggs or DE. Not sure if DH is too keen on DE as I do produce some eggs and lyndon seems to think they are ok.  Again I dont think we have enough embryos for PGD even if we should go for it.


----------



## Vixxx

Yeah, I've got to say, cycle no 2 was the only one we had any spare eggs.  It was a day 3 transfer / freeze.  On that basis, you're right Sugar, PGD would have been a bit of a challenge!  

I keep meaning to try and sort out my signature, but I'm technologically-challenged at the best of times and need a while to try and work out how to do it.  Was supposed to be starting maternity leave this week, and that was one of my aims, but because of various things it will now be next week.  Hope to have time time come on here more and be a better FF then!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Our aim is to get more eggs and hopefully get to day 3 or 4, think that would result in a better chance of getting pg. Not sure how to get it though.


Bet you cannot wait to start your maternity leave now. To get a ticker go to tickerfactory.com and follow the instructions. Once you have done it copy the information in the box and paste it to the bottom of your profile information. I am sure Kara will help you


----------



## Vixxx

Thanks - I'll give it a go when I have a bit of spare time   .


----------



## jk1

Can I join in too - Sugar, your DH has the same outlook as mine, when I had a little cry before doing my first injection last night (not out of pain, just more of a 'here we go again' cry  ), DH said to think of this go as my first go.  He said that as they have always struggled to do ET, my uterus would always have been contracting and there is quite a big likelihood that the embryos never stayed in anyway.  So now I have had my dilation, its like this is the first proper go all over again.

Its so difficult to know what to do for the best, but like you and Kara said, its best not to have any regrets and if you are still questioning if you want to go again, then it sounds like tx is definitely still on your radar.......

Jo xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi Jo I know what you mean about trying to keep positive about each cycle. This cycle effectively being the first go again it is hard to regain the positivity.  Big huge    I know the bitter sweet 'here we go again' feeling. It does get harder and harder. Try to think positively as now you really do have a chance to get your BFP. 

I do feel cheated at the though of giving up the idea of another baby at 36. It seems too soon to say that us it, there will never be a miracle natural bfp and I can't just accept that is it for us now. Just don't know what to do for the best.


----------



## jk1

thanks sugar, it doesn't get any easier and i think i was feeling sorry for myself last night that we have to go through all this....

maybe you will feel in a better position to decide once you have had your follow up

Jo xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow you ate a chatty bunch today

Sugar - you are clearly not ready to give up yet hunni. Go for it, life is too short for regrets and it's only money (easy said) Btw don't add up how much you've spent, too depressing. Sweden sounds good too. Glad you've got your questions at the ready, I'll be thinking of you Friday. I'm sure Amanda will already have a plan for you too. 

Kara - when the time comes I will be praying for a sibling for your darling Tyler. You are so generous with everyone else I hope karma comes back to you and blesses you with another child to share all your love with. And with all the campaigning for 2nd nhs go I reckon we should have a whip round for your sibling fund 

Jo - big hugs. I totally get the here we go again. You have every right to feel hard done by, so many babies are born to people who don't give a crap about them and then there's us lot, waiting to be blessed, knowing we will be great parents one day. It's gotta be your turn now hun..

Vixx - wow, nearly there. Great to hear from you and thank goodness you were insistent. 

Hi to everyone else

Afm first scan tomorrow, hoping I've been growing some nice follies


----------



## kara76

Mrs t hope the scan goes well, I'm sure it will

Thank you so much for your lovely words. I do think we will try but I just can't bring myself to talk to luke fully about it yet cause I feel so damn ungrateful as we have the dream. We always said we wouldn't and I did believe that at the time and for along time. I will become an crmw patient I'm sure, well I need to test the clinic out lol 

Girls I would love to say it gets easier but it doesn't yet the jabs and scans do but the emotionals do not yet I can honestly say there was no way I would have given up until the consultants told me it was hopeless! We had discussed donor eggs and even surrgory cause we were convinced I couldn't carry a baby, my sil would have but we wouldny have done that due to it being too close to home.
What I'm saying is that ivf does work for most people and if it doesn't there are options. Stay strong and be true to your heart


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - you're not ungrateful at all. We all know how much you adore your darling daughter and how thankful you are to have her. You are still allowed to dream of a larger family, stop being so bloody tough on yourself or I will have to get out my butt kicking boots! Yes, it's only right that you try the clinic for yourself - in fact the amount of recommendations you've given of the team I reckon they will welcome you with open arms. 

I feel exactly the same, yes it's really tough emotionally but I won't give up until I'm told there's no hope. It's good to have a plan B - adoption in our case - but I hope I'll never need it


----------



## Emnige

Good evening everyone,

It's very quiet on this board today! 

It's official DP's PESA is 9am Saturday morning - he's quite nervous now but I guess better to have it early rather than hang about all day waiting for a later appointment. 

 all goes ok and we get a good result xxx


----------



## jk1

Mrs T - thank you, even though you made me cry!! I am over emotional at the moment!!  Good luck with your follie scan xx

Emnige - hope your DH's PESA goes well on Saturday hun xx

Kara - you speak wise words! and thank you for all your support....what would we do without you!!

Sugar - is your follow up tomorrow?  if so good luck....and don't forget all your questions!! xxxx

my DH has been into CRMW today to get a sample frozen as a 'just in case' for ET day!! lol better to be safe than sorry i say!!!

hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine today and it better last all weekend!! i've got a fun packed one with my 3 1/2 year old nephew (i'm gonna be a tired girl on sunday night)!!

Jo xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi guys, hope you are all enjoying the sunshine.
Well here I am 2ww number 3. Haven't been on as. Have had a stressful few days. I responded much better this time but had 4 big follies. Clinic said they could do a reduction but weren't really keen as I had two failed cycles on one follie, I wasn't keen either, so we bit the bullet and went ahead with four! I'm fine with it. This s he best time in my cycle I have ever had insemination, sonar least we know that if this doesnt work we gave it our best shot. Have to say this has been the most uncomfortable and painful tx ever! I always get ov pains but never do with tx with trigger shot. Today however had major ov pains, even took my breath away. The insemination was painful too, I have an adhesion on my uterus from all the stimms over the last few monhs that made it painful and I've been really sore and uncomfortable all afternoon. Praying that it's all been worth it xxx
Mrs T hope all goes well with scan xx
Sugar I really hope you get your answers and find the strength to go again.
Jk lots if luck for your et
Kara- your not ungrateful, your desire foranother baby is natural and perfectly understandable xx

Hi to everyone else,'sorry I am reading and posting on my phone and it's tricky xxx


----------



## Emnige

Wishing you all the best for your FU tomorrow Sugar xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - sorry I made you cry, if it's any help I blub at the drop of a hat at the moment. Sounds like you will be having fun on the weekend, just what you need to take your mind off things

Sugar - good luck for the morning Hun, I'll be thinking of you both

Emnige - great news you have Sat confirmed. Hope it goes well, they will look after him for sure 

Phoebs - congratulations on being pupo. 4 follies should give you a great chance. Sorry to hear you've been in pain but hopefully it'll all be worth it..

Hope everyone else is good

Afm scan went ok, 7 follies on each side but many too small. Back for another scan on Mon so hope to have lots of growth over the weekend


----------



## Queenie1

sugar good luck for fu tomorrow i hope that clinic have a plan for you. hope you have all you questions ready.


----------



## kara76

Emn hope the pesa goes ok. You better be a good nurse for the patientlol

Mrs t posted on other thread

Jk those hormones are running away with u, such a pain isn't it lol

Sugar tons of luck with your fu. I know how important it is to have a clear plan


----------



## kara76

I have to post in halves as I can't read back!

Pheobes good luck with the 2ww. Sorry to hear insem was painful

Thanks to you all for the support, still very undecided tbh


----------



## jk1

Mrs T  don't you worry about making me cry....i'm emotional normally leave alone at tx time!! sounds like your scan went well...wooohooo!! xx

Pheobes good luck huni!! xxxx

Kara - I know....and afterwards I always think the meds didn't affect me at all.....'i was perfectly normal the whole way through' lol xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all
Pheobs thinking of you your 2ww. I know how hard it is and I am sending you all the   I have
Mrs T Glad your scan went ok, I know it was not quite as good as you hoped (I know how that feels) but keep believing that you will keep on going till ec.   that they keep growing for you
Emnige best of luck for dh for tomorrow. Hope it all goes well and you get some dates to work towards
Kara hope you and tyler are enjoying tylers new shoes and the sunshine


Well we had our fu today (sorry for being absent for a few days but needed a little time to get my head together) and Amanda was great. I finally picked up my notes from ivf wales yesterday (waiting since Feb). I took my notes and a print out of questions which amanda said 'shall I fill them in as I go along'. Basically as I have few eggs at ec our chance of ivf working is around 10-15%.  Amanda thinks that we are playing the numbers game but unfortunately we dont have the cash for that so going to give it one more go and throw everything at this cycle. Will probably start sept/oct time  to give us time to prepare. the more eggs I have the better our chances of success. Any advice welcome. I have started on DHEA and will be taking loads of supplements to hopefully increase egg number. Amanda gave us loads of time and attention and we really felt that we had a proper FU with proper answers in which to make an informed choice as what to do. 


We are off to Kent for a wedding tomorrow (leaving at 5am) so will catch up properly when we home.


Massive   and   to all


----------



## kara76

Sugar I am so so pleased it went well and you are gona try again. Any advice needed just give a yell

Enjoy the wedding and the wine


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - so glad it went well and you have a plan. Have you got your DHEA already? What supplements are you planning on taking ? Enjoy the wedding, it's gonna be a lovely day for it. Hugs

Emnige - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Emnige

Sugar - glad your fu went wll. I hope you have a nice time tomorrow.

Thanks to everyone for the good luck messages - I'll post an update sometime tomorrow.

Lots of   and   to all xxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi sugar glad to hear fu went well and amanda was able to help you. so glad you are going to go again. enjoy your self at the wedding. what a lovely day for it. 

hi everyone else.x


----------



## pheobs1

Sugar- so glad you've had your follow up and that you are giving it another go. Have a fab time at the wedding and really let your hair down xxx

Enigme- best of luck for DH today, I'm sure they will look after him xxx

Thanks everyone for the kind wishes. Gorgon never get used to this2ww thing do you? It's only been one day and i was convinced last night that AF is on the way, TMI warning.... I get really awful wind a few days before and it was awful last night. I think i am more uptight because I knownthis is our last chance for a while.'if this doesn't work we need to move on to IVF and we really can't afford it,'so will need a few months to save. Getting straight back on it with another go is the only thing that gets me through the BFN.
Anyway must be more positive. I have horrendous hayfever, my tablets are too strong and you can't take them if pg. Imam sneezing all he time and am worried i am going to sneeze the baby out....if there is
One!


----------



## jk1

Sugar - glad your follow up went well, and fab news that you are giving it one last cycle - i think its good that you are having a bit of time before you start though, will help to make sure you feel really ready xx

Emnige - hope your dh's PESA goes well this morning hun xx


Pheobs -       but i know how you feel!! i've got really bad hayfever in the night now too, but refusing to take anything just in case it affects my egg quality.....of course i suffer in silence!!!     


Have a good weekend everyone!!


Jo xx


----------



## BexyPob

Goodness girlies its been busy on here, it's taken me ages to catch up with you all!
Mrs T - fabulous news about the follies numbers, they just need a little bit longer to grow and you'll have loads to choose from so have a relaxing weekend and let them do their stuff.  Loads of luck for a good scan on Monday xx
Sugar - It sounds as though you had a really good appointment on Friday.  I'm so pleased that you are trying again, a bit of time off will do you the world of good and you'll be ready to go again in October. I hope you have loads and loads of fun at the wedding today and it takes your mind off it all xx
Kara - I really hope when the time is right for you to mention tx to DH that he agrees, I'm sure he will.  You an inspiration to us all on here and you have every right in the world to have another baby, and the girls are right you need to have a tx at CRMW to share in our experiences there  xx
Enigme - I hope it all went really well for your DH and you today, loads of luck xx
Phoebs - congrats on being PUPO, wonderful news.  hope you're feeling a bit more comfortable and less sneezy today. Amanda kept telling me last cycle that you can't sneeze them out coz I had a cold, LOL we all worry about the same things xx
Jo - Hope you are surviving your nephew, boy will you be tired by tomorrow xx
Vixxx - I was so pleased to read your post, it really has given me a bit of re-newed hope. Can't believe they nearly didn't freeze your embies, just shows we need to put our foot down sometimes.  Enjoy your maternity leave xx
Sorry if I've missed you xx
AFM - well DH and I had decided not to go ahead with tx this month as we hadn't had our test results back.  Got back from hols  and had a message from Amanda to say our chromosones are all clear and we can start this month if we want to.  Of course I'd had a couple of glasses of wine on hols and relaxed the healthy eating regime thinking we def weren't bothering and now we have the news I'm bursting to tx this month again - should I do it knowing I haven't been looking after myself as well I would normally? DH says go for it a couple of glasses of wine won't hurt but I'm paranoid - eek?!?!?!


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Dp's PESA went well today....got a good result - enough for 3-4, possibly 5 ICSI cycles and Lyndon said the quality was very good. 

We have our treatment planning consultation this Tuesday  

Read the full eventful story in my diary (click link in my signature).

Hope everyone else is well, lots of   and   to all xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Emnige - fabulous news, hope DH is resting up.

Hyperbexy - LOL just been in the kitchen to ask DH if I can sneeze things loose!  I really wouldn't worry about enjoying yourself on holiday, Amanda has always told me that a few glasses of wine are fine, including through tx and 2ww.  I know we don't do it just in case.....but hun I have tried everything and it's down to luck, so don't be so hard on yourself and come jump back on the rollercoaster...the weather is fine!

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the sunshine today.
AFM - I am absolutley pooped.  Just woke up from a nap!  Dh is making tea.  I must be bad with my hayfever because even he has said he never realised I am this bad now I'm not on anything.  May have to pop to boots tomorrow if it gets any worse, but really don't want to take anything, but maybe all the sneezing is worse??

Lot's of Love
Pheobs
xxx


----------



## Vixxx

Evening Ladies!

Sugar - so glad your FU went well and you have a plan - I always found that helps!  Thanks too for the instruction of how to do a ticker - just done it and I think it has worked!  Now I just need to work out how to get the other information in a signature - that can be the challenge for tomorrow!

Emnige - sounds as if it went really well for you and dh today - I'm so pleased   .

Pheobs1 - hayfever can be so miserable - hope you feel better soon  .

Hyperbexy - I really wouldn't worry about a few glasses of wine and more relaxed eating - I've always found my cycles have gone best when I've been a bit more relaxed rather than totally uptight about what I should or should't be doing.  

JK1 - sorry you are suffering too    - not long to go!

Mrs T - follies sound good - and good luck for Monday.  

Hello Kara   

I like to keep and eye on you all at CRMW because I think it's such a fab clinic - and I've got everything crossed for all of you cycling there or about to / thinking of it.  Hope you don't mind a CRMW "graduate" hanging about?  I'm not stalking you honest!

Hope you have all enjoyed the lovely weather today - I haven't done anything much - just a couple of loads of washing.  Didn't even leave the house except into the garden, and had a couple of hours in bed this afternoon - bliss!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Emnige - glad everything went so well today, apart from the dramas beforehand! Glad to hear youve got your appt booked. Look forward to hearing from you Tuesday

Bexy - go for it hunni. Don't worry about the couple of glasses of wine. I think we all get so hung up on what we are eating and drinking and maybe a more relaxed approach is what helps. After all, most people who get pregnant naturally dont worry about it. I've definitely been more relaxed this time because of other distractions and I'm sure it won't do me any harm. So relaxed about it all I forgot my injections tonight! Good job I've got an alarm set on my phone as a reminder I never thought I'd need!

Phoebs - sorry you are suffering with the hay fever - lol at sneezing them out. I know what you mean about not taking anything - I suffer with terrible back pain but I refuse to take anything when cycling

Jo - only a bit more than a week for you now ...

Vixx - good to hear from you, loving your ticker

Sugar - hope the wedding took your minds off things x

Hi Kara 

Afm been helping (well supervising DH helping) SIL move house today. Not the biatch SIL, the lovely one. Feel shattered today because not sleeping well at the mo. Lay on the bed to watch a bit of TV cos DH was watching the rugby and fell asleep. An afternoon nap is such a luxury.


----------



## pheobs1

Oh Mrs T, I have a biatch SIL too! 

Thanks everyone for the best wishes, I'm so miserable today with my hayfever and my mood in general is awful it's like turbo PMT! Really hope it's good hormones and not AF. God I hate this 2ww stuff, wish I could sleep for two weeks! Am dreading it not working and AF turning up on the same day as always - before otd. DH has a good feeling this time as we were in a diff tx room! First two times we were in room1 but had room 2 this time. I must admit I do want to hit him at the moment, he keeps saying don't be upset or disappointed if it doesn't work, we just need to try something else! Arrrrgggghhhhh! Ok crazy rant over.
Hope you're all having a good day xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks so much for your support girlies...looks like we've all decided I'm climbing back on that rollercoaster xx
Phoebs - poor you, you must be feeling miserable with the hayfever too.  Sending you loads and loads of   and if DH is winding you up too much take yourself off for a lovely nap xx
Mrs T - The rugby can do that too you, especially yesterday's game  Hope you keep forgetting your injections and stay that relaxed.  Good luck for tomorrow xx
Vixx - Well done on the signature and ticker, it looks lovely xx
Emnige - really pleased that your DP's procedure went really well and loved your diary.  good luxk for Tues xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - aw big hugs, sorry you ate feeling rubbish. As for men they are just removed enough to totally not understand what we are going through. Thank goodness for ff! When is your OTD?

Bexy - that's brilliant news, when are you due to start?


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the lovely responses, we're both really looking forward to Tuesday. I've had a look at some of the boards and have written two pages worth of questions to quiz Amanda  !!

Can anyone give us any idea of what to expect? Will we be given a date when we can start d/r?

I've had my AMH (all ok) so will be brining test result of that with me, so will most likely have my blood tests done Tuesday as well (I hate needles  )

Lots of   to everyone xxx


----------



## jk1

Emnige - glad all went well yesterday....fingers crossed you won't need 4-5 goes worth!! xx

Bexy - go for it hun!! sometimes i think we put so much pressure on ourselves to do this and eat that....most of the ppl i know who have gotten their BFP's have been so relaxed about the whole thing.  When will you be starting?

Pheobs - hope your hayfever is a little better today and the rain washed the pollen out the air!! its such a pain.....xxx

Vixxx - nice to see you still on here....wow less that 50 days for you now!! well done on your signature and ticker - i'm impressed!!  xx

Mrs T - how are you feeling? have you got that 'i can feel my ovaries' feeling yet....weirdest feeling!!  xxx

Kara - hows things with you, hope you have had a good weekend xxx

Sugar - Hope you are feeling ok hun xxxx

Well....i am tired!! we walked down to rest bay yesterday with nephew, dog lunch and parents in tow.....was a lovely day and luckily dh, dog and i had the good sense to walk back to m&d's just before it started raining!! Nephew was a little monkey as always....mrs t...i swear if we took him to monkey world they would keep him!!  

Just having a quiet day today, cleaning and will go for a late lunch .....mmmmm....

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend xxxx

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Jo, yes can defo feel the ovaries, yes very strange. Lol at your nephew, one of mine is an absolute hooligan but still adorable! He adores my DH, its lovely to see them together


----------



## jk1

Its a weird feeling isn't it but also a little reassuring that the injections are doing their thing!! My nephew is the same and loves my DH too.....he was sat with him yesterday and said 'uncle Keb (he can't say Kev for some reason!!) I miss you'.....bless him (we don't see him as often as we would like as I have a nightmare BIL!!)!! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aw bless, looks like nightmare in laws are the norm!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all


Hope everyone has had a good weekend.  We had a great weekend but totally pooped tonight. Struggling to stay awake atm.


Will read back and catch up properly in the morning.


----------



## Helen85

Good morning ladies 

Hope your all well, have been keeping up to date with everyone just been reading not posting.

Sugar - glad your Fu went well. Really hope next time it'll be the one  

Mrs t- hope the drugs aren't sending u loopy and my sure your eggs are growing nicely.

Emnige- so glad everything went well with dh , but your so excited to get thongs moving now 

And to everyone else hope ur all good

Afm - af is due today !! No sign of it and doesn't even feel like is due to come so think I got a bit of a wait yet if I'm honest  never mind it'll come when it comes no point stressing about it xx


----------



## Emnige

Hello everyone  

Well I've finished work at 1130 this morning to take my poor lil kitty cat to the vets - for those that don't know - Dragon (my  ) decided to see if he could fly Saturday morning & jumped off my balcony (I live on the 3rd floor  ) and he he fell about 25 foot and has been holding his front right paw up ever since and just won't walk on it at all. So off  to the vets at 230 - hoping he hasn't broken it - and hoping it won't cost me too much as all our money is currently in the 'Baby Fund'! Will update later!

Helen - Hope AF arrives soon for you, take it easy. Can I ask what happens at the treatment planning consultation at CRMW? We have ours tomorrow  

Sugar  - Hope you are well and praying next time will be the one for you

Mrs T - How are you? 

JK1 - Did you have a good weekend?

Hyperbexy - Good luck starting tx again xx

Pheobs - Hope your hayfever is better today, lots of  

Everyone else - Helloooooo  

I'm looking forward to our consultation tomorrow and am anxious to get started!

Lots of   to all xxx


Anyone - What does AFM mean?!


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Emnige - really hope your cat is ok xx
AFM stands for as for me! Xx


----------



## Emnige

pheobs1 said:


> Hi Emnige - really hope your cat is ok xx
> AFM stands for as for me! Xx


Thanks Phoebs, I thought it was something along those lines!

Bye for now!


----------



## Helen85

Hi emnige,

Tomorrow you'll meet deb the nurse , she will go through what will be happenin with regards to the Ivf, tell u what protocol u will be on and give u provisional dates from the date u give for u next af , or depending how many days u are since ur last period you might be able to start sooner, she'll show u how to do injections . ( I had a scan aswell but dont know if that's standard ) 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Well good news Dragon , our , doesn't appear to have broken his leg. The Vet said it looks like he has bruised it quite a bit so has prescribed anti-inflammatorys by oral dosage once a day for 5-7 days which should ease the pain and encourage to put more weight on his paw. If after the 5-7 days he doesn't appear much better then the Vet to take him back in for an xray, so hopefully the anti inflammatory will help.

Helen85 - Thanks for the info, i'm so excited to get some dates as I feel I can look forward to everything, whereas at the momen there is alot of 'what ifs' although I'm sure there will be plenty more of these down the road!!! I'm hoping I can start D/R next week as my last AF was May 26th so i'm currently on day 11 of my cycle. Fingers crossed!!

Hope everyone is well and having a good day xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi emnige, 

That's great then u'l be cycling before u know it, you'll be a couple of weeks ahead of me so I'll have to get some tips off u when u start  xx


----------



## pheobs1

Mrs T - did you have a scan today?? If so hope those follies were nice and ripe for you!

How is everyone doing today? Everytime I do this 2ww I forget how awful it is. Would it be wrong to sleep until the 17th?


----------



## Emnige

Helen85 said:


> Hi emnige,
> 
> That's great then u'l be cycling before u know it, you'll be a couple of weeks ahead of me so I'll have to get some tips off u when u start  xx


I know, it's all happening so quickly now, I can't help but be excited!!! 

We can share tips & mood swings together !!

xxx


----------



## Emnige

pheobs1 said:


> Mrs T - did you have a scan today?? If so hope those follies were nice and ripe for you!
> 
> How is everyone doing today? Everytime I do this 2ww I forget how awful it is. Would it be wrong to sleep until the 17th?


 

I know the feeling of wanting to sleep until your next step, lol!! Hope you're having a good day though  xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Weird - just had my first non-posting post, so if there are two similar ones on here from me soza but something technically strange just happened 
Mrs T - hope you had a fab scan today and your follies are really making themselves known to you  xx (have PM'd you)
Jo - sounds as though your nephew is a mischief, just like mine was, he's 15 now but I still manage to grab a hug or two even if I have to stand on my tip toes  xx
Phoebs - if you find our how to sleep until OTD then can I have your secret please? xx
Emnige - hope your Kitty is feeling much better and good luck for tomorrow hopefully you'll be cycling next week xx
Helen - think I'll be cycling between you and Emnige hope to start down regging on 17th if Amanda confirms I can go ahead - you can have some tips from an old veteran too then 
Hope everyone okay and enjoying a bit of sun this eve xx


----------



## Helen85

Hi hyper,

That is good news , Defo be bugging you for advice  if my af ever turns up that is  why does the human body have to be so bloody complicated hey !! Xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks hyperbexy xxx lots of   xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - why does AF never arrive when you're waiting, arrgghh

Emnige - so glad your cat is ok, good luck for tomorrow

Phoebs - definately a good idea to sleep through it..

Sugar - hope you are recovered after your busy weekend, how are you doing hunni?

Bexy - thank you for such a lovely message, I'll leave the soppy response in a pm, lol

Hi everyone else

Afm thanks so much for all your best wishes, they mean the world. I was so nervous this morning. They were running late too so by the time I got in for a scan I was a wreck! 

The first lady who scanned me asked me do I have polycystic ovaries? No I said. She said she couldn't count the follies there were so many and warned me about ohss. She wanted another lady to come in and count and she was a bit more measured in her response and gave me the numbers of 8-10 and 10-12. She didn't seem concerned about ohss and said I had a 'text book' response - they were surprised by my low amh. I'm not sure if it's the dhea, will wait and see what eggs we got first. I'm keeping my feet on the ground because I had much lower eggs to follicles ratio than I expected last time. EC is Thursday, so 1 more menopur tonight and trigger of 5000 pregnyl tomorrow. 

Been feeling super bloated today (and cranky according to dh), really struggled to eat my tea but forced it down for extra protein. Woman vs food and food won, lol

Sorry for the lengthy update, just needed to get it off my chest!

Mrs T x


----------



## pheobs1

Fabulous news Mrs T, praying all goes well too with your ec. 
It's a long time for me until the 17th, really hope I get to otd this time.'one half of me thinks with four follies is must work, but the rational side of me knows it doesn't work like that. Grrr I've lost it already

Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - the 2ww is the pits! Are you on cyclogest or gestone this time? I think with 4 follies you've got a great chance, keep positive x


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks mrs t. Yeah I'm on the lovely cyclogest pessaries, they never seem toehold off my AF though, always arrives three days before otd. 
So will keep living in the pull dream world.... I am pregnant.... I am!

Hope this is both our times,'we could do with a new run of BFP's.
How are you finding it at ivf Wales? Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Phoebs - good positive thinking. Praying it's your time too

Ivfwales is fine, just a bit more stressful because getting to appts is difficult because you have to take whatever appt you can and they are usually running late, a bit tricky when work don't know. And more difficult to get hold of anyone, but can't knock the fact it's saving me 5 grand! Don't get me wrong, if I need to I will be back to crmw in a flash to see the lovely Amanda, Lyndon and Debs


----------



## pheobs1

Im glad it's going well there, I deffinatley understand how the financial savings are a huge relief. I can imagine what you mean about work and the appointments, well fingers crossed that this is the last time you will be going throuh it xxx


----------



## Helen85

Welldone mrs t on all ur lovely follies , 

Hopefully this is a really good sign and you'll be getting your bfp very soon  keeping everything crossed for u xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Morning all


Emnige best of luck for your apt today, hope it goes really well and you get some dates
Pheobs   hope time flies for you, hoping and   that af stays away for 9mths
Mrs T - what was your magic secret?? Please tell me. To quote you 'my AMH is crap too' so could really do with a bumper crop next time. I have just started on DHEA so hoping that will do the trick. Fab news about your follies. This is such good news for you success rates.  You cannot knock having £5000 tx for free, wish I could. This tx lark is costing a fortune   


Bexy hope you are doing ok
Helen hope af turned up for you, she never shows when you want her too
JK hope the jabbing is getting easier. Looks like we all have great nephews. Mine is only 9mths old but he is such a fab baby. I am looking after him soon so his mum (my sil but she is the best you could ask for but sil's on dh side not quite so nice) can go shopping and tbh I cannot wait. I love looking after him.


Well AFM I have just about recovered from the wedding, it was such a good day and night.  I had a job interview (of sorts) yesterday and now have some teaching hours for next year. That helps to alleviate the cash flow situation. Really looking forward to it. We have decided to do tx again and do it sooner rather than later so need to ring the clinic to try and book EC for half term. It could get difficult to fit it in around teaching so better to get in early and book it now. It will give me plenty of time to get enough drugs on board before hand to help get more eggies. Need to by some apimist today and stock up on coenzyme 10 and anything else that I can find   .


Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone  

Sorry for no personals - just a quick update on me.

We had our treatment planning consultation today and haven't long got home.

We met the nurse, Deb, who is lovely and turns out that Deb used to work with my mum as a midwife in Llandoch hospital many years ago which was really nice to know because my mum passed away 6 years ago, so it was a nice feeling knowing that she knew her  .

I had my HEP B, C & HIV bloods taken as well as Rubella. I didn't need an internal scan as I had this done on my first consultation. 

I start down regulating next Wednesday the 15th   and will be on a low dose of Suprecur as my AMH is quite high apparantly, so Deb advised they will also be monitoring me closely for OHSS. 

I have my baseline scan provisionally booked in for the 4th of July and egg collection provisionally booked in for the 18th of July  

So Deb advised to eat lots of chicken, fish and drink protein shakes, mmmm!!

Lots of   xxx


----------



## kara76

So glad ur appointment went well

Just to let everyone know itv news tonight at 6pm . I did an interview


----------



## Emnige

kara76 said:


> So glad ur appointment went well
> 
> Just to let everyone know itv news tonight at 6pm . I did an interview


Hi Kara,

Thanks hunni, can't wait to get started.

What is the interview about? I'll be watching 

Also wondering if anyone can help me with a question - i've been advised to drink protein shakes by Amanda but I'm not sure if there is any specific ones I should be buying?

Is Maxitone Definity Shake ok?

I've had a browse of a few websites and must admit - i'm lost about what to buy  xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar - so glad you have your plan and are keen to start again, hope you get your dates. As for the magic formula, let's wait and see how many eggs I get first. Apart from dhea, which I've been taking for nearly 4 months, the only other difference is taking omega 3. Oh and not looking after myself at all, pigging out and practicing woman vs food, lol. Glad you are sounding positive x

Helen - hope af turned up for you

Emnige - so glad your appt went well and you can start the countdown to treatment. Sorry can't help with the shakes

Bexy - thanks for the pm, your support is amazing x

Kara - as you know I loved the interview, you spoke really well and Tyler was adorable. I loved seeing Rex peeking through the door too, lol

Afm yes feeling uncomfortable but not complaining because if it's because I'm growing eggs I'll be grateful for every one with my amh. Trigger at 9.45 and looking forward to my drug free day tomorrow. Oh and off work til a week Monday, yay!


----------



## jk1

Just a quick one as I am scoring the quiz in chat tonight....eekk!!

Kara - just watched the news (dh sky+'d it for me) you and Tyler looked faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab!!!!  good interview!!!! xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Wow lots goin on!
Sugar so glad it went we and you have a plan xxx
Mrs T - so glad things are going well.'enjoy your drug free day,'I love them and here's toma bumper crop
Of eggs! Xxx
Emnige - brill news that you can get started, you will be up and running before you know it. Sorry I can't help with the shakes, they've never
Mentioned them with me sorry xxx

Kara -Well firstly it was lovely to put a face to a name! I cried the whole way through. Tyler is soooo cute. I just wanted to say thank you for supporting us and fighting our corner, you have your dream and I was really touched that you are still working hard to help couples like us get the same xxx

Afm - still having horrendous mood
Swings and really tired. I'm either ready to rip someone's head off or I'm crying my eyes out!'xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks phoebs, trigger just done! Hoping the emotions are a good sign?


----------



## Helen85

Hi all ,

Hope your all well this morning  

Emnige - that's great about ur dates  you must be super excited !!!

Mrs t - got my fingers crossed for your ec, I'm sure you'll have loads of top grade to choose from  

Sugar - hope u gets dates to start soon  I'm sure the next time will be your time  u deserve it the amount u have had to go through up to now !! 

And hope everyone else is good

Afm - still no sign of af   in hell of a mood tho so hopefully that's a good sign lol ( mind u could just be the fact it hasn't turned up yet and it's getting to me lol ) two 13 hr shifts to go then I'm off for 10 days  Marbella here I come  at least I've got hols to cheer up up slightly !! Xx


----------



## Emnige

Deleted post as I found the answer I was looking for!


----------



## BexyPob

Hi Y'all - just a quickie as DH is making dinner (what a lucky girl I am!!).  
Mrs T - huge hugs for tomorrow, let us know how you get along xxxx 
Kara - gutted I missed your interview it sounds as though it was brilliant xx
Phoebs - scream girl scream, get it all out, you'll feel much better  xx
Helen - hope you have a lovely hols and hope your af stays away for you for another 8 months 
Jo, Emnige and Sugar hope you are doing really well and sorry if I've missed anyone xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, even though this cycle is not at crmw just thought u would let you know how i am getting on. Had ec today 10 eggs, so fingers crossed for phone call tomorrow. Hope you are all doing fine too x


----------



## pheobs1

Oh dizzy lovely to hear from you. Well done on your bumper crop of eggies, will keep my fingers crossed for a super phone call for you xxx


----------



## kara76

new thread for you ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264888.new#new


----------

